#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-03-26
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
* #ubuntu-mythtv  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from brown.freenode.net at 07:45am
(fabbione/#ubuntu-mythtv) test
<fabbione> anybody alive?
<cbx33> wow!
<cbx33> so here we are
<cbx33> how good is mythtv now on Ubuntu?
<superm1> imbrandon, u around?
<spiderworm> anyone here successfully compiling .20 fixes branch on edgy?
<imbrandon> superm1, yup
<imbrandon> cbx33, rockin smooth ;)
<superm1> could you get me access into that server today?
<imbrandon> superm1, sure, lemme set it up now
<superm1> spiderworm, yes i've built 0.20 debs
<superm1> spiderworm, lots of times
<spiderworm> superm1: oh cool!
<superm1> spiderworm, 0.20 is in multiverse already though
<spiderworm> im wondering if you could take a look at this: http://pastebin.ca/410665
<superm1> with the fixes branch snapshot from a few months ago
<spiderworm> yikes.... netsplit?
<superm1> spiderworm, your not building a deb, just a svn checkout it appears
<imbrandon> spiderworm, dident look like it, only you
<superm1> right?
<spiderworm> i prefer building from source with myth (worked great on dapper!) because ive gotten burned using packages in the past
<spiderworm> superm1: correct
<spiderworm> i upgraded to edgy over the weekend and have had nothing but trouble now with myth :(
<superm1> spiderworm, i'm imagining your missing a ffmpeg build depen here
<superm1> spiderworm, you might consider trying the debs in multiverse though.  things have changed a bunch since dapper in terms of packaging for them
<spiderworm> superm1: i was thinking so but nowhere is it warning me about "no such file or directory"
<imbrandon> yea we actualy started working on them, you might even try feisty
<imbrandon> beta
<spiderworm> superm1: im considering it for sure and may have to fall back on that
<spiderworm> hehe well, is feisty using the .21 branch?
<superm1> spiderworm, most people are the *other* way around.  try the *easy* debs, and if that doesnt work - go source, but to each his own
<superm1> feisty is 0.20 fixes as well (not 0.21)
<spiderworm> yes i guess thats true :)
<superm1> spiderworm, but if your going to do it the hard way, do a "sudo apt-get bulid-dep mythtv"
<superm1> and you will get all build deps normally used for the packages
<spiderworm> superm1: actually i dont, i get an error
<spiderworm> one sec and i'll get that error for you
<spiderworm> E: Build-dependencies for mythtv could not be satisfied. <--- only error :(
<spiderworm> so very helpful, wouldn't you say?
<spiderworm> do you know of a way to get more verbose output for that?
<imbrandon> do you have multiverse enabled ?
<spiderworm> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse , deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse , and deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse all enabled
<spiderworm> when i upgraded to edgy over the weekend, after the upgrade i was having troubles so i cleared out sources.list and rebuilt it
<spiderworm> then apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, of course
<superm1> your missing universe then on "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse"
<spiderworm> but i wonder if there's some packages on there from old repos that are causing me trouble
<spiderworm> i have it on a seperate line
<superm1> could you post your sources.list in a pastebin as well?
<spiderworm> actually: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<spiderworm> its copied & pasted from the edgy section
<superm1> your missing universe and multiverse on edgy-updates and multiverse on edgy-security then
<superm1> from what i gather
<spiderworm> ok, let me try that...
<superm1> these 4 are adequate for most purposes: (i'm not sure why a lot people seperate them and make it hard to read)
<spiderworm> i suppose you're right... my gosh!
<superm1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<superm1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<superm1> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<superm1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
* spiderworm slaps himself
<superm1> haha
<superm1> at least its something easy
<superm1> imbrandon, will you need a public key from me?
<superm1> er you can get it off launchpad i guess
<spiderworm> grrr after apt-get update and apt-get uprade, still E: Build-dependencies for mythtv could not be satisfied
<spiderworm> one sec, will paste my sources.list
<spiderworm> http://pastebin.ca/410761
<superm1> woah whats that bottom one there....
<superm1> http://knm.org/mythdebs/
<spiderworm> superm1: oh i donno, something i picked up somewhere....
<spiderworm> should i lose it maybe?
<superm1> yes
<spiderworm> even still same problem
<superm1> take out the deb and deb-src line for that repo
<spiderworm> theyre gone
<spiderworm> already did it
<superm1> apt-cache policy mythtv
<superm1> whats that get you?
<imbrandon> superm1, do you have your public key on lp ?
<superm1> yes both
<superm1> i have two machines that i use
<superm1> and both keys are there
<superm1> https://launchpad.net/~superm1/+sshkeys
<imbrandon> ok
<spiderworm> it gets me: http://pastebin.ca/410768
<superm1> okay then thats right.
<superm1> it sounds like you have some build dependency installed right now that conflicts with mythtv build deps then
<superm1> i'm not sure where it would have came from (or your old dapper repos that were in use previously)
<spiderworm> how would i go about cleaning this mess up?
<superm1> but the easiest way i know to check on it is to go into synaptic, and set the filter that shows "local" packages
<superm1> meaning that version currently installed isnt on the repositories on /etc/apt/sources.list
<spiderworm> local meaning not found in repos
<superm1> rihgt
<spiderworm> gotcha
<superm1> and you can hit ctrl-e on any of those
<superm1> to switch to another version
<superm1> there probably is a way with command line apt too, but i dont know it
<spiderworm> im i dont see Local as an option anywhere in synaptic filters
<spiderworm> help?
<superm1> let me see if i can get to an edgy synaptic
<superm1> its changed in feisty
<superm1> and thats what i have on my laptop
<spiderworm> thanks by the way for the help
<superm1> Status button
<spiderworm> ive been struggling through this for days and ai cant stop!
<superm1> and then Installed (local or obsolete)
<superm1> not a problem, glad to help :)
<spiderworm> i have no status button :(
<spiderworm> syanptic v .57.8
<spiderworm> oh wait
<spiderworm> i found it :)
<spiderworm> was looking in filters for it
<superm1> yea that is where it is feisty i think
<superm1> thats probably why i thought it was still there in edgy
<cbx33> all teh directory issues ironed out in feisty then?
<superm1> cbx33, which ones?
<cbx33> i think when i used edgy, nothing worked propoerly in the plugins
* cbx33 is setting up a mythtv box
<cbx33> using knoppmyth at the mo
<cbx33> but wanting to really use bubuntu
<superm1> cbx33, all the plugins should be properly setup now, making directories in /var/lib/
<cbx33> nice
<superm1> afaik :)
<cbx33> i saw the instructions for myth on feisty
<cbx33> looked a little complicated
<superm1> complicated?  its supposed to be getting easier :)
<superm1> which page were you looking at
<cbx33> hehe well that's what I thought
<cbx33> lemme find it
<cbx33> oh btw...can i play copy protected dvds on mythtv
<superm1> majoridiot has taken over the pages, so i'll let him know your input
<superm1> you can if you have libdvdcss2 installed
<cbx33> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend_Frontend
<cbx33> i just installed that on my knoppmyth box and it wouldn't let me play kung fu hustle
<cbx33> but "the one" played fnioe
<spiderworm> superm1: i removed 115 local packages :)
<spiderworm> superm1: build-dep now works
<superm1> wow spiderworm
<superm1> spiderworm, very good
<superm1> cbx33, are you saying this page looks complicated because all of the steps are in such a linear fashion?
<superm1> all on the same page and all
<cbx33> probably
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> I'll try it out later ;)
<superm1> cbx33, well i mentioned that to majoridiot too
<superm1> that the page is a whole lot of information at one time
<superm1> maybe at least moving the what next section to another page
<superm1> or the basic install steps since not everyone will follow those
<spiderworm> doh!
<spiderworm> still getting the same error during compile
<superm1> lol
<superm1> was there other build deps installed though?
<spiderworm> yes, several
<superm1> well you probably solved several later problems then during compilation
<superm1> so u ready to bit the bullet and try the debs yet ;)?
<spiderworm> perhaps
<spiderworm> ive heard horror stories of passwords being changed, themes disappearing and mythfrontend not starting
<superm1> well i can tell you what happens with the password problem
<superm1> that is directly related to not reading documentation
<superm1> and there is a big wrapper script in place for feisty to end it
<spiderworm> (yay!)
<superm1> themes dissappearing is something i havent heard however
<spiderworm> mythfrontend wont start if it cant find the theme
<superm1> so with regard to the passwords - any user that you start mythtv with
<superm1> needs to be in the mythtv group
<superm1> *before* you try to launch mythfrontend
<superm1> or mythtv-setup for the first time
<superm1> eg you need to add yourself to the group, log out, log back in
<superm1> and then start any myth apps
<superm1> is your missing a theme, there is a command line option to start with a different theme. i dont know the option off hand, but our packages dont remove any themes, so thats gotta be related to migrating a box and not installing a theme you had there
<spiderworm> people going from source to packages..... the packages dont contain all the themes that are in svn, do they?
<superm1> you need to install mythtv-themes
<superm1> thats all
<fabbione> hey guys
<superm1> and you should then have everything that was in 0.20-fixes but not necessarily svn
<fabbione> so who is familiar with libmythtv code? (live tv stuff specifically)
<superm1> hey fabbione .
<superm1> familiar with the code itself ... i doubt anyone in the room
<superm1> i know not i
<fabbione> problem is that even if i configure 2 cards, livetv can't switch between them
<fabbione> it tells me that there is no other recorder?!?
<spiderworm> i just installed the packages
<superm1> oh did that workaround work for you yesterday that i mentioned?
<fabbione> but there are 2
<spiderworm> mythfrontend --override-setting theme=<anyone have a valid theme name?>
<fabbione> superm1: i can see the channels in the program guide, but i can't switch
<spiderworm> G.A.N.T doesnt seem to work...
<spiderworm> blue doesnt work...
<spiderworm> wtf
<spiderworm> lol
<spiderworm> could not find theme default
<superm1> brb
<superm1> ill help in  a sec
<fabbione> BZZZZZZZZZT
<fabbione> 2007-03-26 20:31:22.370 DVBChan(1) Error: Opening DVB frontend device failed.
<fabbione>                         eno: Device or resource busy (16)
<superm1> spiderworm, you installed source before
<superm1> into /usr/local?
<spiderworm> superm1: yeah i figured out hte problem :) you nailed it on the head
<spiderworm> deleted /usr/local/lib/*myth* and mythfrontend fired up
<superm1> sorry i was talking with a prof.
<spiderworm> NOW im BACK to the orginal problem that started this whole mess in the first place!
<superm1> which is?
<spiderworm> the original problem was (is) that mythbackend runs, throws no errors in shell or in log, but frontend cannot connect to it AND it backend does not show up in netstat!
<spiderworm> w00t
<superm1> fabbione, why is thta happening?
<fabbione> AHHH
<fabbione> superm1: fixed it...
<fabbione> i will explain in 2 minutes..
* fabbione needs to run to the thinking room
<superm1> spiderworm, /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<spiderworm> sudo netstat -tuna | grep 6543 shows nothing, sudo netstat -tunap | grep myth shows nothing
<superm1> check and see what it is saying
<spiderworm> superm1: log is clean
<superm1> clean as in empty?
<spiderworm> no errors no problems
<superm1> or clean as in nothing
<spiderworm> clean as in i'll pastebin it for ya
<superm1> k
<superm1> hey jetsaredim
<jetsaredim> dude
<jetsaredim> I started messing with the glade shit
<superm1> jetsaredim, and good or bad news proceeds...
<jetsaredim> but I think there was something incompatible between the edgy glade which I had on my system and the feisty glade from the livecd
<superm1> whats happening?
<jetsaredim> some sort of unrecogized glade type
<jetsaredim> like they are using some glade type that wasn
<jetsaredim> t in the version i had
<fabbione> superm1: basically it's a hvr3000 driver limitation. afaik it's on windows, but basically with multiple frontends, when you get an exclusive access to a device (Mythtv default) you can't access the other frontend. So the backend can't initialize the second configured frontend
<jetsaredim> so i'm coaxing my dev box through a feisty upgrade (which is not going totally well)
<fabbione> the solution is to set dvb_on_demand in the mythtv config for now
<fabbione> that will allow you to init both hvr3000 frontends from the backend
<fabbione> and you can switch in livetv
<fabbione> i assume this limitation has other consequences like you can't watch dvb-t and record dvb-s at the same time
<fabbione> but i will solve that later on
<spiderworm> superm1: http://pastebin.ca/410875
<spiderworm> (prepare to be mystified)
<superm1> fabbione, that probably touches upon another issue that i heard of recording two sources on the same mux in the US
<superm1> fabbione, no code has been proposed as of yet
<superm1> but thats good you solved it
<fabbione> superm1: if it's a kernel limitation there is not much you can do in Mythtv
<fabbione> you need to fix the drivers first
<superm1> fabbione, good point
<fabbione> superm1: it would be good if you can actually add these information to the MythTV/ubuntu wiki
<fabbione> right now i am porting the HVR3000 code from linuxtv.org to 2.6.20
<fabbione> once i get that to build and work i will look into the limitation
<fabbione> it might just be a wrong return
<superm1> fabbione, i'll add a note about this to troubleshooting then.  very good info
<superm1> jetsaredim, have you tried to install the feisty glade packages on edgy?
<fabbione> superm1: thanks
<superm1> spiderworm,  that log looks prestine
<jetsaredim> superm1: too late now
<spiderworm> superm1: doesnt it tho?
<jetsaredim> I'm basically done the upgrade
<superm1> jetsaredim, ah okay :)
<jetsaredim> was just not a fun one
<jetsaredim> my nvidia stuff got all screwed up
<spiderworm> superm1: i bet that poor process was like "dont kill me! i've been good!"
<jetsaredim> not even sure if that's really fixed until I reboot
<spiderworm> he only THOUGHT he's been good
<spiderworm> i just dont know how to get it through his thick skulll....
<superm1> jetsaredim, haha
<superm1> spiderworm, are you sure that yo uhave the right ip set
<superm1> in mythtv-setup
<jetsaredim> seems like every time I reboot the nvidia drivers just disappear
<spiderworm> superm1: 192.168.0.100 port 6543.... status on 6544... that ip is correct
<spiderworm> best i can tell is something in edgy is not allowing it to listen on 6543?
<spiderworm> *shrug*
<superm1> jetsaredim, using drivers in restricted manager?
<superm1> spiderworm, .... hmm
<superm1> wait a minute...
<superm1> you started as root
<superm1> not as mythtv
<superm1> oh nvm
<superm1> you used the init script
<spiderworm> yes
<jetsaredim> superm1: ??
<superm1> jetsaredim, how did you do nvidia-drivers, linux-restricted-modules?  or from the nvidia installer
<superm1> spiderworm, try adding some verbose options
<spiderworm> you got it
<jetsaredim> nvidia installer?
<jetsaredim> i had them installed from edgy
<superm1> spiderworm, to /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<jetsaredim> i didn't reinstall
<superm1> jetsaredim, if you installed from the nvidia installer, u might want to try reverting to open source driver and then using restricted-manager to install directly from ubuntu repos
<jetsaredim> o - i had the ??? because I had no idea what you were talking about
<jetsaredim> i just installed the drivers from adept
<superm1> oh okay
<superm1> so what happens that you "lose" it
<superm1> the nvidia.ko isn't generated?
<jetsaredim> not sure
<jetsaredim> like I have it up and working at the moment
<superm1> oh wait you just did this today
<superm1> right
<superm1> or yesterday or so
<superm1> because there was a new kernel image released yesterday, but no linux-restricted-modules to compliment it
<jetsaredim> i think it has to do with the fact that its being installed into some volatile area
<superm1> so if you installed that and rebooted into it
<superm1> linux-restricted-modules got released today
<jetsaredim> which - 20-13
<superm1> yes
<jetsaredim> o
<superm1> i got bit by that yesterday too
* jetsaredim picks the best days to upgrade
<superm1> with my ati drivers
<superm1> but since i've had feisty on for a bit, i had an old kernel to revert to until l-r-m was ready
<spiderworm> superm1: i accidentally erased /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend ... how to use apt to get it back again?
<jetsaredim> it must be now
<spiderworm> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv ?
<superm1> spiderworm, sudo apt-get install --reinstall mythtv-backend
<superm1> should do it
<superm1> jetsaredim, yup it is,  i just got it a few hours ago
<superm1> from my mirror
<superm1> spiderworm, if that doesn't do it, you'll need to apt-get remove --purge mythtv-backend and then do the apt-get install mythtv-backend
<spiderworm> superm1: http://pastebin.ca/410908
* jetsaredim yells at his monitor
<superm1> does it just sit there?
<spiderworm> superm1: indeed
<spiderworm> superm1: nothign pops up when mythfrontend tries to connect
<spiderworm> superm1: should there be more log output after that or something?
<superm1> well it shouldnt just stop in the middle of mysql selects like htat
<spiderworm> superm1: i did kill it pretty quickly, i'll let it run a minute or two this time
<superm1> spiderworm, k
<superm1> spiderworm, you cleaned up all binaries in /usr/local/lib *and* /usr/local/bin right?
<superm1> not just one or the other
<spiderworm> superm1: yes, and also those in /usr/local/include and /usr/local/share
<superm1> this is an existing mythtv-database however right?
<superm1> in mysql
* gardengnome walks someone through database setup on ubuntu and screams.
<superm1> gardengnome, "sudo apt-get install mythtv-database" ?
<gardengnome> superm1: i f'ing wish. ;)
<superm1> gardengnome, what happened?
<gardengnome> this time it's actually because he's using the external IP address to access the DB server. the mythtv-database scripts don't account for that, i suppose. it's not critical, though.
<superm1> gardengnome, they *should* be accounting for that
<gardengnome> how so?
<superm1> oh wait, he is installing the DB on a remote server?
<superm1> as in remote mysql server
<gardengnome> i don't know.
<superm1> well mythtv-database installs on the mysql server you configured in mythtv-common
<superm1> so if you choose to do it on a remote server, then as long as it was right in mythtv-common, then it will be fine
<superm1> but if you updated /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt manually instead of dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<superm1> then it wont
<gardengnome> i'll paste our conversation to him. thank you.
<superm1> k
<gardengnome> i'm gonna update the channel faq or something with this.
<gardengnome> so i can yell "RTFM" at people. :)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> on #mythtv-users?
<gardengnome> yeah. the guy i'm talking to is in #mythtv-de though
<superm1> ah
<superm1> jetsaredim, having connectoin issues it appears?
<jetsaredim> omfg
<jetsaredim> I need to figure out how to un-break dhclient
<jetsaredim> like - I want it to grab the information from resolv.conf on boot
<jetsaredim> but then it keeps grabbing it periodically
<jetsaredim> which I don't want
<superm1> oh i think i know the solution you're looking for.
* superm1 looks for that conf file that he put aside
<jetsaredim> cause when I connect to work via my vpn, it needs to put down the vpn network's resolv.conf
* jetsaredim awaits with bated breath
<jetsaredim> you would be my saviour
<spiderworm> superm1: ok i think ive got most things working now
<superm1> spiderworm, what'd you have to do
<superm1> jetsaredim, i *think* /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<jetsaredim> yea
<spiderworm> superm1: i can record by doing cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/file.mpg and play it back with mplayer
<superm1> spiderworm, that's not entirely a "working" mythtv however...
<spiderworm> but tvtime wont play tv and mythfrontend says all available inputs are in use
<spiderworm> mythfrontend is connecting to backend now )
<spiderworm> :)
<superm1> spiderworm, how'd you get mythfrontend connecting
<spiderworm> superm1: i waited :D
<superm1> haha
<spiderworm> it finally showed up on netstat and i connected
<spiderworm> now i need to figure out why "no inputs are availble"
<spiderworm> bullcrap!
<superm1> were you doing the cat /dev/video0 as the backend was starting?
<superm1> perhaps during the time it would have init'ed the card
<spiderworm> superm1: no
<superm1> jetsaredim, you need a dhclient hook from what i gather
<superm1> in /etc/dhcp3
<spiderworm> i'll restart backend to be sure tho
<superm1> jetsaredim, this discusses how to do it: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_dhclient-script.htm
<superm1> you need to redefine a hook that is made by dhclient
<superm1> jetsaredi1, not sure if you saw the posts before since you appear to be vpn'ed now: jetsaredim, this discusses how to do it: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_dhclient-script.htm
<superm1> <superm1> you need to redefine a hook that is made by dhclient
<jetsaredi1> I just commented out the timeout value
<superm1> and that did it?
<jetsaredi1> just to see if it works
<jetsaredi1> not sure yet
<superm1> :)
<jetsaredi1> usually happens around 2 min
<superm1> how are things looking for ubiquity other than the glade issues you ran into?
<jetsaredi1> fuck
<superm1> ?
<jetsaredi1> reverted back
<superm1> jetsaredi1, what vpn client?
<superm1> cisco i'd imagine?
<jetsaredi1> yea
<spiderworm> superm1: everything is working great now, thanks superm1
<spiderworm> *hug*
<spiderworm> *slobbery kiss*
<superm1> spiderworm, wonderful that it works :)
<superm1> spiderworm, see binary packages aren't that bad eh?
<spiderworm> *shrug* we'll see :)
<superm1> jetsaredi1, you seen bug 92761
<ubotu> Malone bug 92761 in network-manager "resolv.conf overwritten no matter what I do" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92761
<spiderworm> i've used debs before... you just keep them up to date, ya hear me? ;)
<superm1> spiderworm, haha
<spiderworm> you just do all the work while i have some fun, got it? ;)
<superm1> spiderworm, as long as you spread the help around in case you see someone else running into this, i'm all over that
<superm1> spiderworm, particularly #mythtv-users, as i'm sure people in there run into stuff like this all the time
<spiderworm> superm1: tell ya wat, i'll autojoin and help people in her efrom time to time
<superm1> spiderworm, cool :)
<spiderworm> if you ever need help with blender btw im sort of a bigwig in the community
<spiderworm> sort of
<spiderworm> maybe a medium wig
<spiderworm> ok a pretty small frikkin wig but i can at least offer some help & support
<superm1> spiderworm, i dont even know what blender is?
<spiderworm> blender 3d?!
<superm1> i've heard its name thrown around
<gardengnome> blender is a ncie 3d modeling app.
<superm1> but no idea what it was
<spiderworm> my gosh man, /join #blender3d already!
<gardengnome> i totally suck at it. :)
<superm1> sorta like solidworks?
<spiderworm> er oops
<spiderworm>  i mean, /join #blender
<gardengnome> spiderworm: do you want him to play with blender or make nice packages for us? ;)) (j/k)
<superm1> haha
<spiderworm> superm1: more like maya
<spiderworm> gardengnome: a bit of both!
<superm1> i'll install it, and it to my list of things to toy around with :)
<gardengnome> it's really nifty.
<spiderworm> superm1: you can blame me for this popular documentation: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<superm1> spiderworm, nice.  adding it to del.icio.us right now
<spiderworm> superm1: actually i have another question for you
<superm1> spiderworm, sure shoot
<spiderworm> i still want to play around with the source checkouts
<gardengnome> spiderworm: thanks for that guide
<superm1> jetsaredi1, did you look through some of the stuff on that bug?  seems to have a few possible solutions
<spiderworm> how reasonable is it to build myth from source in a /home directory while there is a package install on the system?
<superm1> spiderworm, source checkouts as in svn or 0.20-fixes
<spiderworm> both, probably :)
<Xenocide> hey hey everyone
<superm1> spiderworm,  well once you introduce a machine running svn into your network, expect troubles for all non-svn machines
<superm1> especially if you use a common database
<spiderworm> superm1: at this point, only one machine is running mythfrontend
<superm1> well moreover, once you go svn - dont expect to be able to go back
<superm1> hey Xenocide
<Xenocide> hey
<Xenocide> bout to bounce, gonna get food before physics class
<spiderworm> im more concerned about building when there are libraries from .deb packages on the system
<superm1> spiderworm, well the most intelligent thing to do here, would be start building your source packages into debs
<superm1> that way you can easily manage both
<superm1> and switch quickly between the two
<superm1> if need be
<spiderworm> i should learn to do that huh
<spiderworm> i'll give that a roll
<superm1> spiderworm, its unfortunately a bit involved at first
<superm1> i have a post on the forums outlining the basic process
<jetsaredi1> superm1: that bug seems sorta like what I'm seeing
<jetsaredi1> though in my case the 192.168.1.1 is the nameserver on my local subnet
<superm1> jetsaredi1, there is a few hacks in there that you might be able to get by using hopefully
<jetsaredi1> i just wrote a little script that copies over the resolv.conf with the version for my vpn
<superm1> over and over?
<jetsaredi1> yep
<jetsaredi1> brute force, baby
<superm1> a bit of a dirty hack, but functional i guess :)
<jetsaredi1> yea
<jetsaredi1> at this point I'm just fed up with dealing with it
<jetsaredi1> it wouldn't be so bad
<jetsaredi1> I used to just remove dhcp3 and install dhcpcd
<jetsaredi1> which isn't as invasive
<superm1> ah
<jetsaredi1> but for some reason the network-manager app needs dhcp3
<jetsaredi1> I tried removing it, but I end up getting errors when I open konsole or things like that
<superm1> wow thats bizarre
<jetsaredi1> yea
<superm1> looks to have worked :)
<superm1> jetsaredi1, i'll catch up with you later more on ubiquity
<superm1> gotta run
<jetsaredi1> k
<Xenocide^> wifi is so flaky
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-03-27
<williammanda> anyone awake?
<williammanda> question or problem....
<williammanda> i added a new backend and removed another....
<williammanda> both were slaves....
<williammanda> on the console for the master backend ....
<williammanda> it is trying to get rid of the programs that were on the slave unit that was removed...
<williammanda> how can i fix this?
<williammanda> also...this should be related....
<williammanda> under system status....
<williammanda> it still shows a tuner for the slave backend that was removed...says tuner 4 unavaiable
<williammanda> how can I get rid of tuner 4?
<williammanda> Another question...if the master backend or any backend gets low on hard drive space...
<williammanda> will myth store the movie where ever space is avaiable...any backend unit?
<keescook> superm1: so, what do you think about for solutions to bug 41339?  I ran into this myself when installing it clean too.
<ubotu> Malone bug 41339 in mythtv "Mythtv won't install" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41339
<Xenocide> that was weird my backend just crashed
<Jon_yoosic> Hi. I have some video encoding questions specifically regarding AcidRip and Google Video, is this a good place to ask or do you guys know a more specific channel I should check in?
<spiderworm> can anyone tell me how to use my mouse with mythtv?
<spiderworm> i heard mouse support has been included now?
<spiderworm> nm found it
<superm1> keescook, i'm going to try a clean install right now.  i'm installing a brand new feisty vm
<superm1> keescook, i'll do it with the "mythtv" metapackage and see what happens
* majoridiot finally sussed the WOL snafu
<majoridiot> edgy has old, buggy network drivers for nforce3...  fixed in feisty
* majoridiot guesses he will build the backend feisty box sooner than he thought
<superm1> majoridiot, some bugs cropped up in feisty that i'm taking care of.  might want to hold off a little
<majoridiot> ?
<superm1> a bunch got reported tonite
<majoridiot> figures.
<majoridiot> just when i was going to setup a proper FE/BE... hook it to the rarely used tv and everything.
<superm1> well you can, the big one just requires msttcorefonts installed
<majoridiot> wha happened?
<superm1> well i dropped it from dependencies the other day because the themes i looked at weren't using it
<superm1> but apparently gant and a few others do
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> that's the biggest prob?
<superm1> well that and apparently the "mythtv" package isnt working anymore
<superm1> it caused a few failed installs
<superm1> bug 41339
<ubotu> Malone bug 41339 in mythtv "Mythtv won't install" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41339
<majoridiot> odd.
<superm1> for both keescook and a few that commented on the bug
<superm1> i am installing a vm right now to see if it happens to me
<majoridiot> did something change in the last week?
<majoridiot> went in like a DREAM for me.
<superm1> well have you used "mythtv" metapackage
<superm1> or others only?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> specifically for the FEBEdesk
<majoridiot> i almost creamed myself it was so swwet.
<superm1> okay welll thats reassuring
<majoridiot> not a hiccup at all.
<superm1> trying as we speak
<majoridiot> i will too.
<majoridiot> the desktop metapack, right?
<superm1> the metapack called mythtv
<superm1> yes
<majoridiot> hm.
<majoridiot> ok... installing a fresh desktop
<superm1> hm it appears that a few tables dont exist for me
<superm1> mythconverg.keybindings
<superm1> and a few others
<superm1> its failing database schema upgrades...
<superm1> hm
<superm1> it appears to have worked when i did it by hand, mysql-server-5.0 followed by mythtv-database
<majoridiot> so the metapack failed for you?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> i'm not sure if it was a fluke of the package or somehting else
<superm1> i'm redoing once more
<majoridiot> hm.
<superm1> hm wtf.  went fine this time
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> my desktop is almost done... i'll update and then try the metapack
<superm1> k
* majoridiot disagrees with t. smith's assessment of "root confusion"
<superm1> root confusion?
<majoridiot> that the prompt on the metpack is confusing... user root or mysql root
<majoridiot> it explicitly states mysql administrator
<superm1> oh from but 41339
<superm1> * bug 41339
<ubotu> Malone bug 41339 in mythtv "Mythtv won't install" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41339
<superm1> i was just rereading it again
<majoridiot> ok... i'm updating everything but openoffice after a fresh install herd 5 desktop.
<superm1> k
<superm1> i'm going to redo it for the third time just to make sure
<superm1> so what really happens when you put in a bad password to that mysql dialog?
<superm1> something bad?
<majoridiot> yes
<superm1> irreversible?
<superm1> or no
<majoridiot> actually...
<majoridiot> in the prompt for msql admin?
<majoridiot> um... sorry.
<superm1> yes
<majoridiot> misunderstood.  i couldn't tell you.  i never did it.
<superm1> okay after this third try, i'll purge and try that
<superm1>  okay that first time must have just been a fluke for me
<superm1> the package does fine
<superm1> lets see what happens when you give a bad root password for mysql then
<majoridiot> you want me to?
<superm1> try the functional install first
<superm1> like i did to verify that this package really does do it fine
<superm1> installing mysl-server etal
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> seriously that dialog for mythtv-database.  "Unless you have explicitly changed the password on the MySQL server, leave this blank"
<superm1> what more can someone want out of that??
<majoridiot> no prompt at all?
<majoridiot> LOL
<superm1> and then what if you *have* changed the mysql password
<superm1> then you can't install the package
<majoridiot> you mean in a previously existing mysql installation?
<superm1> right
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> if you enter the correct existing pw you should.  no?
<superm1> if you enter the correct password on an existing install, things should work
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> and if there is no root pw on an existing install or it is a new install it should work too
<superm1> which it does
<superm1> okay so here is the chain of events if you put the wrong root password:
<majoridiot> ok... FULLY updated, minus OO
<majoridiot> checked... no mysql
<superm1> you try to start mythtv-setup and get errors with connecting to the database
<superm1> duh, :)
<majoridiot> installing mythtv metapackage
<superm1> asked to check settings
<superm1> and it still doesnt work
<superm1> so you do dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> and cant connect to the dtabase still
<superm1> because it wasnt properly installed the first time
<superm1> thats what happens to people
<majoridiot> not bothering to read
<majoridiot> or follow instructions
<majoridiot> the other thing that gets them
<superm1> yea
<majoridiot> is they either do not add their user to mythtv group, or they do not log out if they do
<majoridiot> in that case...
<majoridiot> mythtv-setup spits database errors bigtime
<majoridiot> and then the group fix won't help, because .mythtv was not created
<superm1> well with the wrapper scripts, you have to be pretty silly to ignore the big warning
<superm1> okay so here is my end conclusion:
<superm1> you mess up and put the wrong root password in during mythtv-database, the only solution is to purge the package and redo it
<superm1> no need to reset passwords
<superm1> or anything like that
<majoridiot> hm.  feisty crashed and locked on logout.
<superm1> well thats feisty's fault not mythtv's ;)
<majoridiot> 100% success
<majoridiot> other than the logout crash.  as scripted.
<majoridiot> except no fonts.
<superm1> (msttcorefonts)
<majoridiot> yeah
<majoridiot> ;)
<superm1> its because a bunch of those apparently depend on arial
<superm1> which is in msttcorefonts
<superm1> silly if you ask me
<majoridiot> no main menu
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> is that for all the myth packages?
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> do i need to screw up the install now?
<superm1> yes
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> purge mythtv?
<superm1> well i think we need a logical solution to this mysql problem
<superm1> perhaps calling dpkg-reconfigure mysql during mythtv installation?
<superm1> so that you SET your mysql password
<superm1> rather then ask the current one?
<majoridiot> do you want mythtv uninstalled pr purged before the re-install?
<superm1> purged
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> one can't purge a metapackage the same as it is installed?
<majoridiot> all it did was purge mythtv.   all 65K of the metapack.
<superm1> then autoremove --purge
<superm1> will get the rest
<superm1> okay so thinking of this a little further:
<superm1> if the dialog is gone
<superm1> asking for the password, then it ruins the package completely if the *do* have a passowrd
<superm1> because you cant enter it later
<majoridiot> correct
<majoridiot> i think the point is...
<majoridiot> there is only so much idiot-proofing one can do
<majoridiot> if they READ and follow directions, it works every time.
<majoridiot> you have to expect some measure of basic competency
<majoridiot> no?
<majoridiot> ok... purged.  screw up the mysql this time, right?
<superm1> right
<majoridiot> ok... one complaint
<majoridiot> the second dialog STILL says to run setup as the mythtv user
<majoridiot> which one can not do
<majoridiot> that dialog needs changed to run from a member of the group mythtv
<majoridiot> or add yourself, etc.
<superm1> i didnt correct that?
<superm1> you sure
<superm1> maybe its only in bzr i fixed it
<superm1> let me double check and make sure
<majoridiot> i just sat and stared at it.
<majoridiot> cursing you quietly
<superm1> (well make sure its in bzr)
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> ok... screwed up the pw
<majoridiot> db error galore, of course.
<superm1> so see if there is anyway you can find to recover without changing passwords
<superm1> and such
<superm1> i dont think there is
<majoridiot> without changing any passwords at all?
<majoridiot> ok
<superm1> because you and i both know that the passwords set are still right
<superm1> and you shouldnt need to log into mysql to solve this
<superm1> okay i updated the templates to reflect that info
<superm1> about mythtv-group
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> ty
<majoridiot> well, i've wasted all the time i want to for now...
<majoridiot> without changing pw, no way around immediately apparent
<superm1> okay
<superm1> thats what i was thinking
<majoridiot> in summary, follow the damn directions.
<superm1> well we need to think up some vooodoo to do for these packages scripts i think
<superm1> that might help this
<superm1> i'm going to keep thinking about it
<majoridiot> how about some SIMPLE voodoo...
<majoridiot> i popup at the front
<superm1> maybe a checkbox, have you changed your mysql password?
<majoridiot> with a link to the guides.  a link in the description with a firm suggestion to visit the guides before installing would be good too.
<superm1> hm link to the guides
<superm1> like a popup, you should visit here first?
<majoridiot> yes
<superm1> i'll have to ask keescook if doing something like that is acceptable in a package
<superm1> i'm not entirely sure
<majoridiot> maybe *really* explicitly state that one just can't install without reading anf following directions.
<majoridiot> it's the reverse windoze syndrome...
<majoridiot> instead of blindly clicking ok, like in win, they get conditioned to enter their password anytime they see the word password.
<majoridiot> regardless of the context.
<majoridiot> If you have an *existing * installation of mysql database with a root password, enter it here.  OTHERWISE PLEASE JUST PRESS ENTER!!!
<majoridiot> (think they might get that one?)
<majoridiot> lol
<superm1> well i really want the packages to be user dumb enough that they can get by without docs, but go to the docs if there is trouble
<majoridiot> ok...
<superm1> does that make sense?
<majoridiot> yes
<superm1> i mean as much as i want people to read the docs to start
<majoridiot> so...
<superm1> you and i both know that there are lots of people that wont
<majoridiot> if there is an existing mysql when you install mythtv meta... (unlikely, but possible)
<majoridiot> there is an easy way to check that, no?
<superm1> hm i'm not sure
<majoridiot> if !mysql, then skip the root prompt entirely
<majoridiot> if mysql, then a carefully phrased prompt
<majoridiot> like the one above LOL
<superm1> well how about this -
<superm1> it tries to connect with no password first
<superm1> and then if it can't then it asks?
<superm1> that way it doesnt matter at what point you installed mysql
<majoridiot> absolutely
<superm1> only if you secured it
<majoridiot> and if it aint secure, then who cares.
<majoridiot> pillage it with some mythconverg
<majoridiot> all unwillingly and stuff.
<majoridiot> best solution.  good thinking.
<superm1> and you know i think that would seriously cover all corners that we have had password troubles this last release
<majoridiot> yup
<majoridiot> the only way it could fail is if the forget their existing mqsql root pw
<majoridiot> and you can't guard against that,
<superm1> well thats not our problem
<superm1> it better not be :)
<majoridiot> just wait... it WILL be.
<majoridiot> LOL
<majoridiot> Re: Why can't mythtv remember mysql password?
<superm1> where is this from?
<majoridiot> sarcasm
<majoridiot> ;)
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> its getting a wee bit late on my part here, and i still have to turn in a paper
<superm1> crap forgot to do that a few hours ago
<majoridiot> holy crap... i gotta be up in les than 6 hrs.
<majoridiot> lol
<majoridiot> i'm out.  ttyl
<superm1> okay later dude
<Xenocide> rise and shine everyone
<superm1> morn Xenocide
<superm1> hey Daviey
<Xenocide> how you doin superm1
<superm1> Xenocide, a bit tired this morning.  i dont exactly remember when i fell asleep last night
<superm1> my laptop was on the floor next to me
<superm1> and i was on the couch this morning
<superm1> woke up 20 min late and was 20 min late for class
<superm1> and of course my paper wasn't turned in at 11 like it was supposed to be....
<Xenocide> nice nice
<Xenocide> im stuck in electrical engineering, doing....nothing hes explaning how to use excel
* gardengnome was 70 minutes too late for class. ;)
<superm1> Xenocide, it appears that you figured out dynamic ssh forwarding
<superm1> work well?
<Xenocide> works fine
<Xenocide> kept dropping my connection last night but it is because i get horrible signal in my physics lecture hall
<superm1> its also very useful if you are somewhere that you are worried about your password to a non ssl site being sniffed
<Xenocide> is it actually secure?
<superm1> i installed MM3-Proxy for FF, and whenever I come to such a site and i'm on campus, i hit the enable proxy button, browse etc, and then come back
<superm1> well everything is encrypted in the SSH tunnel to your place
<superm1> so your no more secure then browsing from your appt
<Xenocide> hm
<superm1> but that is for sure a significant improvement over sending passwords in clear text over the campus wifi
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> they give us such horrible wifi
<Xenocide> atleast they raised the speed to 30kbps last week
<Xenocide> before that it was5
<Xenocide> 15
<superm1> i cant believe they cap you guys
<Xenocide> they lock everything down here
<superm1> here i am getting 1300 kb/s as i'm downloading feisty updates
<Xenocide> im so jealous
<Xenocide> that port would probabbly be blocked for us
<Xenocide> all we have is outgoing port 80
<Xenocide> i can't even get my pop email
<superm1> well updates are downloaded via http
<superm1> so still port 80
<superm1> you can get your email through dynamic ssh as long as your mail client supports a socks proxy
<Xenocide> right
<Xenocide> but i shouldnt' have to do that :-P
<superm1> agreed
<superm1> so right now, i'm attempting to sort out bug 41339
<Xenocide> i don't know how you guys do email at iowa but we have exchange servers, but students don't get access to them with exchange protocol, ONLY webmail or crappy imap
<ubotu> Malone bug 41339 in mythtv "Mythtv won't install" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41339
<Xenocide> that bot is actualy useful...
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well i'm wondering if you guys have a better idea to solve the problem
<superm1> then what i'm seeing the feasability rihgt now
<Xenocide> not even loading for me
<superm1> beta.launchpad.net is slow lately
<superm1> give it a moment
<superm1> oh wait are you on beta.launchpad.net?
<superm1> or regular
<Xenocide> regular
<Xenocide> the one the bot linked to
<superm1> ah
<Xenocide> just got it to load
<Xenocide> let me read it
<superm1> k
<superm1> Xenocide, oh we have pop3 with kerberos, annoying as shit.  either that or crappy webmail.  i dont bother with either - just forward to gmail and call it a day
<Xenocide> we can't even forward
<Xenocide> so this is a mythtv -- mysql problem
<superm1> oh we just need to make a .forward in our home directory
<superm1> with the email address to send to
<superm1> and it works for us
<superm1> but you have to go to a unix/linux machine on campus to do it since you cant make files start with a . in windows
<superm1> Xenocide, yes
<superm1> Xenocide, it boils down to if you put the wrong password when mythtv-database requests the root password, all hell breaks loose
<Xenocide> maybe my problem was related, but everytime in installed, i had to change my mysql password as well
<Xenocide> i just hit enter
<Xenocide> and it never worked
<Xenocide> i always had to reset the password manually
<superm1> you should never have to do that
<Xenocide> i had to on every install i made recently
<Xenocide> because mythtv-setup would always error out
<superm1> then you have been doing something wrong in here
<superm1> either not adding to the group
<superm1> not logging out
<superm1> or something like that
<Xenocide> maybe not logging out
<superm1> feisty won't let you run mythtv-setup until you log out and back in after adding to the group
<superm1> well unless you click through a few big warnings telling you that you need to know what your doing
* gardengnome remembers his promise to update the channel faq ;)
<Xenocide> lol
<gardengnome> i love how the topic of #mythtv-users has "http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/" in it.
<gardengnome> :)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> wow
<gardengnome> "wow"? i wish more people would consider such a thing. :)
<superm1> okay class is up
<superm1> later guys
<gardengnome> call me elitist ;)
<gardengnome> later superm1
<superm1> jetsaredim, hey
<jetsaredim> yo
<superm1> so your ubiquity changes working again now that your on feisty?
<jetsaredim> didn't get a chance to try them yet
<jetsaredim> unfortunately
<jetsaredim> probably tonight after dinner
<jetsaredim> (at work now)
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> whats your lp account?  i'll add you to the team so you can commit changes
<jetsaredim> JaredGreenwald
<jetsaredim> I think
<jetsaredim> how do I tell?
<superm1> no doesnt seem to work
<jetsaredim> try greenwaldjared
<superm1> k
<superm1> there ya go
<superm1> okay so you can now commit changes
<jetsaredim> ok cool
<Xenocide> superm1 just got that card replaced, they charged me $70 for an advance rma that i better get back once they get my card, i hate when they do th at
<Xenocide> should be here thursday
<superm1> thats great
<Xenocide> watch it not work again LOL
<superm1> well cross your fingers i  guess
<Xenocide> have you used crossover office?
<superm1> a few times on campus
<superm1> but not on any of my machines
<Xenocide> work well?
<superm1> yea it did
<superm1> i dont think it will run office 07 for you though
<Xenocide> yea i know, prepared to use 03
<superm1> i think crossover offers trials so you can see how it works prior to purchase
<Xenocide> hm
<superm1> k gotta run again.
<superm1> bbl
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-03-28
<williammanda> i figured out my database problem.....
<williammanda> the masterbackend still has some program info from a slave backend in removed
<williammanda> the programs no longer exist...but the database still has the info
<williammanda> how can i get rid of the old program info?
<williammanda> crap i can't type tonight....to much drugs :)
<williammanda> the masterbackend still has some program info from a slave backend I removed
<williammanda> thats better!
<williammanda> .
<Xenocide> superm1 for mythvideo and other plugins do i set those all up through the frontend?
* majoridiot wonders if anyone happens to be running a radeon 9600 tv-out
<Xenocide> im running an x300
<Xenocide> stll an ati card
<majoridiot> trying to config for a monitor and a tv out...
<Xenocide> hm
<Xenocide> i never had to configure anything
<majoridiot> two diff. resolutions- tv for myth of course
<Xenocide> did you cold boot with svideo attached?
<Xenocide> oh i haven't tried it with both attached
<majoridiot> composite
<majoridiot> old tv, no svideo
<Xenocide> h
<Xenocide> getting any output?
<majoridiot> yeah... i can just set the res to 640x480 60 hz
<majoridiot> and it clones the desktop to the tv
<majoridiot> which works ok
<Xenocide> but you want a diff resolution on monitor
<majoridiot> but not what i want
<Xenocide> i was never able to do that with my x1600 on my laptop
<Xenocide> i tried
<majoridiot> i've found some xorg.confs which claim to work... and they do, but the frontend crashes immediately
<majoridiot> fp error.  core dump.
<Xenocide> hm no clue
<majoridiot> eh... it works well enough, and is a lark, really.  i never watch tv in the licingroom anyway.
<majoridiot> LOL @ licingroom
<majoridiot> should be de-licing room.
<majoridiot> i'll wait and see if the restricted manager does a better job in feisty.
<Xenocide> hey majoridiot is the mythvideo preferences in the frontend
<Xenocide> *are
<williammanda>  i figured out my database problem.....
<williammanda> the masterbackend still has some program info from a slave backend I removed
<williammanda> the programs no longer exist...but the database still has the info
<williammanda> how can i get rid of the old program info?
<parag0n__> hey guys, does anyone have any recommendations for DVB-T cards for use with ubuntu & mythtv?
<williammanda> http://www.dvico.com/default_e.asp
<williammanda> look here too
<williammanda> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_devices
<parag0n__> thanks :)
<majoridiot> setup >> media settings >> videos settings
<majoridiot> you should be able to fix your database with phpmyadmin, williammanda
<williammanda> setup >> media settings >> videos settings...i don't have this
<majoridiot> you installed it on the frontend, right?
<williammanda> i repaired and optimized both mysql & mythconver databases
<williammanda> i have 3 frontends installed
<majoridiot> sorry... that setup post was meant for xen.
<majoridiot> not familiar with your problem, williammanda... what are the missing video causing to go wrong?
<williammanda> apparently the database still has video programs from a slave backend that i have removed
<majoridiot> yes.  and?
<williammanda> not the actual programs but the info for them in the database
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> what is the gripe?
<majoridiot> do you show blank records in the library of what?
<majoridiot> or
<williammanda> i would like to get rid of the programs from showing up each time
<majoridiot> showing up where?
<majoridiot> i understand what has happened... just not what your complaint is.  symptoms?  etc.
<williammanda> all the shows that are not really there are still showing up when i go to watch recorded shows
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> ok
<majoridiot> that happened to me once
<williammanda> also I have the old tuner still showing when i goto info center - system status - tuners
<majoridiot> you should be able to delete the old tuner in backend setup
<majoridiot> as for the video problem...
<majoridiot> i intentionally tried to play every one of the missing videos one after another...
<williammanda> i setup the tuner in the mythtv-setup that is gone now....i'm not following you
<majoridiot> and then too the error messages from the backend log...
<majoridiot> to get the filenames it was looking for...
<majoridiot> created dummy files with a script...
<majoridiot> and then just deleted them with the frontend.
<williammanda> if i create a tuner on a slave backend.....the info gets stored in the database...
<majoridiot> sorry... distracted
<majoridiot> anyway, the unwanted tuner should still show in the masterbackend mythtv-setup
<williammanda> but the tuner can't be changed on the master backend...only on the slave backend it was created on correct?
<williammanda> mine don't
<majoridiot> not sure about that.  seems pointless if not.
<williammanda> the master backend only shows the tuner that was installed on it
<williammanda> the point is....
<williammanda> i was trying to get rid of the old tuner from showing up when i viewed it under system status
<majoridiot> just delete it drom the db with phpmyadmin then
<williammanda> is it that simple?
<majoridiot> should be
<majoridiot> i've taken out things without tons of foreknowledge
<williammanda> :)
<majoridiot> just look around... the interface is pretty good and the db has a logical structure
<Uberbot> Hi all.
<Uberbot> Quick question.
<Uberbot> Which is better, s-vid or composite?
<superm1> svid generally
<Uberbot> Thanx.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<superm1> keescook, there are two +1's on this UVFe, if someone doesn't get around to it - can you: bug 74483
<ubotu> Malone bug 74483 in ivtv "UVFe: Include ivtv 0.10 utilities" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74483
<Xenocide> mmm off to math class
<Xenocide> peace!
<superm1> seee ya Xenocide
<gardengnome> no more school for me since today :)
<keescook> superm1: ivit looks good, I'll get it uploaded.  Does mythtv need another upload to fix the msttfonts issue?
<superm1> yes, i had another issue i was working on to put with it (some fixes to the mysql issues people get if they put the wrong root password), but probably better for you to just put the msttcorefonts in as is here in case i dont finish it soon
<superm1> keescook, its kinda good this was eye opening because mythtv-frontend and mythtv-backend both needed it (not just ubuntu-mythtv-frontend)
<keescook> superm1: wow, backend needs it?  that's weird!
<superm1> well for mythtv-setup :)
<keescook> aaaah
<superm1> all the themes that i have been using didnt need a thing, but a bunch of the ones with the package do
<superm1> i never noticed since i always used other themes :)
<keescook> superm1: BTW: for opening new versions in bzr, instead of "feisty" use "UNRELEASED" until a given changelog publishes; just so we know where things stand when looking at a bzr branch (assuming I remember to push!)  :)
<keescook> heh
<superm1> k
<superm1> keescook, i am going to hack at my debconf changes here for mysql the next few days depending how school goes this week, i'll get your input this weekend about it hopefully
<keescook> okay, cool.  I'll publish the mstt thingy now just so people have their menus back.  :)
<superm1> good call
<superm1> k im gonna have to run: class is over, catch up with you later
<teknopagan> Hiya, folks
<teknopagan> I'm working on building a Myth system for my parents - the plan is to go with a backend server in the basement and multiple frontends spread through the house
<teknopagan> Having a little trouble picking the hardware, though
<teknopagan> The main problem is this - They have DirecTV at home, and I'm not sure which tuner cards to use
<teknopagan> I know I'll need two dual-tuner cards, and I'm thinking I'll want one dual-tuner HD card and one dual tuner SD card - but again, I'm not sure which one would be best for my situation - any advice?
<teknopagan> For the SD card, I'll probably go with a Hauppauge PVR-500MCE, I'm just looking for some advice on the HD card
<teknopagan> Anybody here?
<madhatter_> hey
<superm1> hello
<madhatter_> is the wintv go card suported
<superm1> Hm.  actually i'm not entirely sure
<madhatter_> i found this http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-Go
<madhatter_> but i have no clue wht it means
<superm1> it appears it should be supported fine
<teknopagan> Holy moly, there's people talking in here?
<madhatter_> straight out or i have to do some fixes my self
<teknopagan> Wowza
<teknopagan> Either of you have any advice on a dual-tuner HD card?
<madhatter_> also can i install ubuntu then install mythtv
<superm1> madhatter_, it appears that it is right out of hte box supported according to that page
<superm1> madhatter_, if you have any difficulties though, either us or #mythtv-users would be glad to help
<teknopagan> Specifically, I'd love to find one that can handle either DirecTV or Dish Network signal without an STB
<superm1> teknopagan, dual tuner HD for Satellite doesn't exist unfort
<superm1> teknopagan, neither does single tuner HD for sat
<superm1> the only methods for HD capture in the US are via over the air, QAM cable, or firewire
<teknopagan> Not even for Dish Network? If I understand correctly, Dish uses standard DVB-S
<superm1> and no known satellite receiver has firewire on it
<superm1> teknopagan, if thats the case and its not encrypted
<superm1> teknopagan, but i would imagine encrypted - because thats what your access card is for
<superm1> in the satellite receiver
<teknopagan> Rough. What about digital cable?
<teknopagan> Is it also limited to only unencrypted channels?
<superm1> if your cable company doesnt add 5C encryption to firewire, your in the clear
<superm1> but anything 5C encrypted = no
<superm1> and most cable companies encrypt all the QAM stuff too (that you would do without a digital box, but with a HD5000 or air2pc card)
<teknopagan> Blech. When is somebody going to come out with a CableCard adapter for PC...
<teknopagan> That would be shweet.
<madhatter_> hwo do i check if my tv card works in linux
<superm1> madhatter_, easiest way will be to install tvtime
<superm1> and try it with that
<superm1> its a very easy installation
<madhatter_> i got it installed
<madhatter_> but no audio
<madhatter_> hey
<madhatter_> anybody here now
<superm1> hey madhatter_
<superm1> sorry i'm just about to be leaving
<superm1> didnt see your post before
<superm1> i should be back on within 1-2 hours though
<madhatter_> quick
<superm1> sure
<madhatter_> is there an easy way to install mythtv on ubuntu
<superm1> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<superm1> i wrote the dapper and edgy guides there.  majoridiot is working on the feisty ones ATM
<madhatter_> thnx
<superm1> catch ya later
<[g2] > I hear there might be a livecd soon. I'm running feisty with a pvr-500 card here for DVR stuff
<[g2] > I'm also hacking the apple TV and want to put a feisty myth liike front-end on the box
<tgm4883> Hi
<tgm4883> Felt weird throwing a question out there without at least saying hi, but with a PVR-150 that has the IR receiver that connects to that card, do I have to use the PVR-150 remote with that IR receiver or can I use a different remote.  The PVR-150 remote feels kinda cheap
<gardengnome> umm.
<gardengnome> it should be possible. i've heard that those receivers will only take RC5 or RC6 input, though.
<tgm4883> RC5 or RC6 input?
<gardengnome> http://www.elzet80.com/rc5.htm
<tgm4883> ah that makes sense, dont know why but when you said RC6 I was thinking of RG6 cable
<tgm4883> its just one of those days
<tgm4883> would I be better off getting a usb/serial/parallel IR receiver?
<fir3__> hi
<tgm4883> hi
<madhatter349> hey
<madhatter349> anybody here
<madhatter349> hello
<madhatter349> anybdoy here
<tgm4883> yea
<madhatter349> i keep on getting this error
<madhatter349> E: mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<madhatter349> E: mythtv: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tgm4883> lots of people, who check back periodically
<madhatter349> im trying to install mythtv
<tgm4883> using a guide?
<madhatter349> ya
<tgm4883> which one
<madhatter349> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<madhatter349> do u have a better one for a newb
<tgm4883> nope, i would have pointed you to that one
<madhatter349> what am i doing wrong
<madhatter349> i keep on re installing from ynaptic Package Manager
<tgm4883> wait awhile and someone should check back and be able to help you with your problem
<tgm4883> did you start the guide from the beginning?
<tgm4883> or did you already have  a desktop setup
<madhatter349> begging
<tgm4883> try doing it from the command line instead of synaptic
<madhatter349> ok
<madhatter349> hwo do i do that
<madhatter349> im a newb
<tgm4883> dont forget to close synaptic first
<tgm4883> which step are you on?
<madhatter349> well i want to start over agin obviously i made a mistake
<madhatter349> so i just reinstalled the mysql
<keescook> superm1: ivtv and mythtv published.  Also, when marking bugs in the changelog, please use (LP
<madhatter349> i just uninstalled all the mythtv stuff
<keescook>   (LP: #nnn, #nnn)
<madhatter349> do u have a tut for doing it threw command line
<keescook> so that it is different from (Closes: #nnn) which is what Debian uses.
<madhatter349> tgm u there
<tgm4883> hmm, so you got that error when you went to install mysql-server, mythtv-frontend, mythtv-backend, and mythtv-database
<tgm4883> yea im trying to find the step that caused your erro
<madhatter349> only database
<tgm4883> r
<madhatter349> k
<tgm4883> you only installed the database and not the rest?
<madhatter349> all
<tgm4883> at the same time?
<madhatter349> ya
<tgm4883> cause when mythtv installs it adds the database to mysql and sets that up
<madhatter349> so in the synaptic thing what is the only thing i should install
<tgm4883> you should install all 4 things under "Install MythTV" in the guide, check all of those and then hit apply
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> now it ask for the password
<madhatter349> for the mysql root
<madhatter349> whats the answer
<tgm4883> right, and the rootpassword should be left blank, (unless you changed it to something else, which if you followed the guide you shouldn't have)  It is not the same as your sudo password
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> now i should follow the guid
<madhatter349> dame
<tgm4883> any errors?
<madhatter349> damm still get the error
<madhatter349> E: mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<madhatter349> E: mythtv: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tgm4883> ok
<madhatter349> should i uninstall the mysql stuff and then do the mythtv
<tgm4883> brb
<madhatter349> any clue
<tgm4883> it doesn't give any other info about what dependencies are missing?
<madhatter349> how do i cop the details
<madhatter349> copy from the details
<tgm4883> just a sec
<madhatter349> it says it cant connect to local mysql database
<madhatter349> and host authentication failed
<tgm4883> i found a similar problem in the ubuntu forums with a solution from superm1, let me give you the link
<tgm4883> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop#head-2ca13596b08d7736a909ba52b4bffd2b547fb4f4
<madhatter349> k let me see
<tgm4883> follow the thing about the root password failing
<madhatter349> this one
<madhatter349> Access denied for user: 'root@localhost'
<tgm4883> yea
<madhatter349> i get Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<tgm4883> majoridiot, could you help real quick?
<tgm4883> on which step?
<madhatter349> mysql -u root mysql
<majoridiot> sure....
<majoridiot> sec...
<majoridiot> 'sup?
<tgm4883> madhatter349 is getting the following error when following the edgy backend, frontend, desktop guide
<tgm4883> 	<madhatter349>	E: mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tgm4883> 	<madhatter349>	E: mythtv: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<majoridiot> on installation?
<madhatter349> ya
<tgm4883> i searched a little on the error and found one reference to it on the ubuntu forums from superm1
<majoridiot> link please?
<madhatter349> i get those 2 errors when installing during Synaptic Package Manager
<tgm4883> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320027&page=2 post #19
<tgm4883> when following that though, he gets Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<majoridiot> minute... phone.
<tgm4883> k
<madhatter349> thanks
<tgm4883> majoridiot should be able to help, he does the documentation on the guide
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> thnx
<majoridiot> ok... catch me up here...
<tgm4883> ok
<madhatter349> should i
<majoridiot> are you having problems installing or configuring?
<madhatter349> installing
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> at what point does it fail?
<madhatter349> when im in Synaptic Package Manager i get 2 errors  <madhatter349> E: mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<madhatter349>  <madhatter349> E: mythtv: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<madhatter349> when installing the database
<majoridiot> which packages are you selecting to install?
<madhatter349> mythtv-database
<majoridiot> only?
<madhatter349> mythtv-frontend, mythtv-backend, and mythtv-database
<majoridiot> k
<madhatter349> mysql-server
<majoridiot> did you have mysql server installed before?
<madhatter349> umm
<madhatter349> dont remeber dont think so
<majoridiot> k
<madhatter349> ive reinstalled it get the same error
<majoridiot> you are installing frontend, backend and regular desktop from that guide?
<madhatter349> Backend Frontend Desktop
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> in synaptic, choose to *mark for complete removal* the following:
<majoridiot> mythtv-frontend mythtv-backend mythtv-database mysql-server
<madhatter349> k
<majoridiot> and then apply
<madhatter349> what about mythtv-common
<majoridiot> it should be removed with the back or front...
<majoridiot> check to be sure it is after you apply.
<majoridiot> search for mythtv and then mysql to see if any residual packages are left over
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> done
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> are you ok using a terminal for command-line operations?
<madhatter349> mysql-client is still there
<madhatter349> yes terminal
<majoridiot> l
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> ls -l -a in your home dir
<majoridiot> see if there is a hidden .mythtv folder
<majoridiot> never mind... you never got that far LOL
<madhatter349> i guess not
<majoridiot> ok see if there is an /etc/mysql folder
<madhatter349> i see mysql history
<majoridiot> np
<majoridiot> sec...
<majoridiot> ok, try another install... but first
<majoridiot> do:
<majoridiot> sudo usermod -a -G mythtv YOURUSERNAME
<majoridiot> putting in your regular user name
<madhatter349> my username
<majoridiot> your regular logon account
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> done
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> log out, log back in as your reg usr
<madhatter349> now i should go into synaptic
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> 1 sec
<madhatter349> back
<madhatter349> what should i do now
<majoridiot> now try the synaptic install again
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> hopefully it works
<majoridiot> mythtv-frontend mythtv-backend mysql-server
<madhatter349> what should i install in it
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> only those 3
<majoridiot> AND
<majoridiot> mythtv-database
<majoridiot> (sorry... sneezing fit)
<madhatter349> what about common and plain mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-03-29
<majoridiot> just the ones i said
<majoridiot> common will be ad] ded in automatically
<madhatter349> when u install mysql-server
<madhatter349> 5.0 is also added
<madhatter349> is taht ok
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> it will want to install other dependencies... this is normal
<[g2] > madhatter349, is it working ?
<madhatter349> i get this You must run mythtv-setup as the 'mythtv' user in order to complete mythtv configuration.  Note that this program requires an X display, so you must either login to an X session as the 'mythtv' user, or otherwise arrange for that user to have access to your X display.
<majoridiot> when you get a PASSWORD prompt for MYSQL ADMIN
<majoridiot> JUST PRESS ENTER
<madhatter349> hit foward
<majoridiot> do not enter a pasword!
<madhatter349> k
<majoridiot> yes... that message is why i had you do the usermod and log out ;)
<majoridiot> (covering all bases)
<madhatter349> dam
<madhatter349> only 1 error now
<madhatter349> E: mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> other than that, ok?
<madhatter349> do u want to vnc into my pc
<majoridiot> not yet
<madhatter349> k
<majoridiot> that was only error you got?
<madhatter349> ya
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> do:
<majoridiot> cat /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> DBHostName=localhost
<madhatter349> DBUserName=mythtv
<madhatter349> DBName=mythconverg
<madhatter349> DBPassword=ycuwksls
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> sudo nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<madhatter349> Permission denied
<majoridiot> ls /etc/mysql
<madhatter349> debian.cnf  debian-start  my.cnf  my.cnf.save
<majoridiot>  sudo nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<majoridiot> should let you edit it with sudo
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> what should i edit
<majoridiot> find -- bind-address= 127.0.0.1
<majoridiot> it's close-ish to the top
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> go tit
<madhatter349> lol it
<majoridiot> comment it out with a # -- #127.0.0.1
<majoridiot> sorry...
<majoridiot> # bind-address= 127.0.0.1
<majoridiot> the whole thing
<madhatter349> k
<majoridiot> and then save it (ctrl X )
<madhatter349> #bind-address           = 127.0.0.1
<majoridiot> fine
<madhatter349> done
<majoridiot> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<madhatter349>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ ok ] 
<madhatter349>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ ok ] 
<madhatter349>  * Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.
<majoridiot> mythtv-setup
<madhatter349> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<madhatter349> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<madhatter349> 2007-03-28 18:40:23.978 DB Error (KickDatabase):
<madhatter349> Query was:
<madhatter349> SELECT NULL;
<madhatter349> No error type from QSqlError?  Strange...
<madhatter349> 2007-03-28 18:40:24.030 Failed to init MythContext, exiting.
<madhatter349> i have no clue
<majoridiot> mythtv-setup
<madhatter349> ya
<madhatter349> it just spews alot of text then opens up somethign from mythtv
<madhatter349> u want to vnc in
<majoridiot> the something from mythtv is important, dude
<majoridiot> it's your config
<madhatter349> its huge
<madhatter349> o
<madhatter349> so what u want to know
<majoridiot> does it open a graphical page?
<majoridiot> asking language, etc?
<madhatter349> ya
<madhatter349> then it says host name local host
<majoridiot> yes
<madhatter349> database mythcoverg
<majoridiot> yes
<madhatter349> user mythtv
<majoridiot> yes
<madhatter349> password gcvwksls
<majoridiot> no
<madhatter349> database type mysql
<majoridiot> password to ycuwksls
<majoridiot> change ^
<madhatter349> i should change it now
<majoridiot> yes
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> this time it was the right password
<majoridiot> lotsa new config screens?
<madhatter349> no
<madhatter349> same one as before
<madhatter349> 1sec
<madhatter349> any idea
<majoridiot> pm me your vnc info
<madhatter349> hwo do i set it up
<madhatter349> im a newb to ubuntu
<majoridiot> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Remote_Desktop_Sharing.2FDuplication_via_VNC
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> thats a confusing tut
<madhatter349> hey u there
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/WNCombined#head-a10a0b216aca55b67c69a6a1f8ac50bf03da5fa0
<Xenocide> yo yo
<majoridiot> yo
<Xenocide> i just bought a motorola Q
<Xenocide> hopefully it iwll be nice
<Xenocide> not sure if i can sync it with ubuntu well though
<majoridiot> that's a.... phone?
<Xenocide> yea
<majoridiot> ah
<Xenocide> smartphone
<madhatter349> hey
<madhatter349> i installed taht vnc and set up the password
<madhatter349> do u wnat my ip now
<madhatter349> also which port should i open in my router 5900
<madhatter349> hey majoridior u there
<majoridiot> pm me the vnc info
<majoridiot> ip, password, etc
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> sent is it working
<majoridiot> egads.
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> email it to me
<madhatter349> did i send u the wrong stuff
<majoridiot> ubuntuidiot at gmal dot com
<majoridiot> i'm not getting any pm from you.
<majoridiot> gmail dot com
<majoridiot> sorry
<madhatter349> sent it
<majoridiot> k
<madhatter349> it working
<majoridiot> sec.  trying now...
<majoridiot> egads.
<majoridiot> what resolution is your screen running at?
<madhatter349> ill raise it if u want
<majoridiot> i just need to match it
<madhatter349> u amde it to large now
<majoridiot> i didn't change anything/
<majoridiot> hold on
<madhatter349> my highest is 1280 1024
<majoridiot> np
<majoridiot> leave it where it is
<majoridiot> i'll run in a window
<majoridiot> fine
<majoridiot> ok on this end
<madhatter349> k
<majoridiot> lemme poke around
<madhatter349> when its at a higher resolution i see it flicker a little u know hwo to fix that
<majoridiot> likely your refresh rate
<majoridiot> helpme
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> can you put your password in the terminal?
<madhatter349> o my ubuntu passowr
<madhatter349> k 1 sec
<majoridiot> yes... i need to sudo.  LOL
<majoridiot> ty
<majoridiot> when this is done... pls reboot and then log back in here... i'll vnc back and we'll do an install together, eh?
<majoridiot> ?
<madhatter349> should i reboot now
<majoridiot> yup :)
<majoridiot> se ya in a few
<madhatter349> back
<majoridiot> one sec pls...
<majoridiot> sec..
<majoridiot> something important.
<madhatter349> Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<majoridiot> there ya go, floyd
<majoridiot> :D
<madhatter349> thnaks
<majoridiot> good to go.
<madhatter349> 1 sec let me try
<majoridiot> run mythtv-setup to config and follow the guide from there
<madhatter349> which guide
<madhatter349> and its all to go
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<majoridiot> i'm outta vnc
<majoridiot> start at that guide-- installing mythtv
<majoridiot> it will help you det up and config
<majoridiot> setup
<madhatter349> where shouild i start from
<majoridiot> (and pls change your vnc password right away)
<majoridiot> actually... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_mythtvsetup
<majoridiot> you are now at that stage.
<madhatter349> k
<majoridiot> when you are done with setup, return to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop "Install Mythtv step 6. filling the database" and finish from there
<madhatter349> how do i know if i did evrything correctly
<majoridiot> if it works
<majoridiot> ;)
<majoridiot> gonna eat... back in a bit.
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> seems like i put in the wrong ip
<madhatter349> damm not owkring
<majoridiot> localhost
<madhatter349> what
<madhatter349> u want to vnc and set it up lol
<majoridiot> give me 15 mins or so to eat, pls?  then yes, i will help via vnc.
<madhatter349> np take your time
<madhatter349> thansk a mil
<majoridiot> k.  back in a few.
<madhatter349> k
<majoridiot> ok
<majoridiot> madhatter349: want me to take a look?
<madhatter349> ya
<majoridiot> k
<madhatter349> i wnat to be able to use mythtv to watch tv and also liek watch over the innternet
<majoridiot> have you tested your tv card to be sure it works?
<majoridiot> i'm going to send you a file on email
<majoridiot> k
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> i dont even knwo if i setr my card up properly
<majoridiot> that's what we need to check
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> u knwo hwo to lower the screen frequency
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> k... send
<majoridiot> sent.
<majoridiot> what kind of card do you have?
<madhatter349> haupauge wintv go
<majoridiot> which input are you plugged into?  composite, svideo, coax, etc?
<madhatter349> compsoite
<majoridiot> k
<madhatter349> audi is threw line in
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> let me read for a minute...
<madhatter349> np
<madhatter349> thanks
<majoridiot> well...
<majoridiot> your mythtv is set up and working well
<majoridiot> now you need to find someone who is familiar with v4l tuners
<madhatter349> k thanks so much
<majoridiot> i have no experience... and it's almost impossible doing it remotely
<majoridiot> np
<majoridiot> once you get the tuner working, you are good to go.
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> thnks so much
<majoridiot> i'm just not sure how to identify/switch inputs on that card, etc.  but it is loaded and working per dmesg.
<madhatter349> k
<madhatter349> thnx
<majoridiot> you're quite welcome
<madhatter349> really thanks so much
<majoridiot> yw :D
<superm1> majoridiot: Hope you don't mind
<superm1> majoridiot: I took a break from hw
<superm1> majoridiot: and updated the lirc edgy page
<superm1> majoridiot: I moved some of your stuff around, to try reorganize it better
<majoridiot> that's fine... i just kinda stuck it in there temporarily
<majoridiot> ty :)
<superm1> also lirc is backported to edgy from feisty now
<superm1> so I pulled out my home.eng.iastate.edu repo
<superm1> (ya know in an effort to get people away from using it)
<majoridiot> right.
<superm1> also mythtv and mythplugins are fully backported from edgy to dapper
<superm1> so I pulled it from the dapper pages
<superm1> I'm not sure where else It might be mentioned
<superm1> I think that's it
<majoridiot> if i come across it somewhere, i'll link you.
<superm1> k
<keescook> superm1: did you catch the mythweb breakage report?
<superm1> mythweb breakage?
<superm1> oh with sessions
<keescook> yeah, I haven't checked it out yet.
<superm1> I think I skimmed it
* keescook nods
<superm1> let me try quickly on my feisty backend with mythweb
<superm1> (I finally bit the bullet and moved a production backend to it ) :)
<keescook> how did the transition go?
<superm1> incredibly smooth
<keescook> sweet.  :)
<superm1> not a single issue came up
<superm1> keescook: looks like he is right.  I tried with recorded programs display settings
<superm1> sure aren't saved in the session
<superm1> doesn't work on my dapper backend either though.
<keescook> superm1: dang! ah well, but at least mythweb as a whole still works.  I had mis-read the bug until now.  :)
<superm1> keescook: yes and I had no issues with regards to passwords setting it up either
<superm1> keescook: as long as people don't mess with /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> it goes fine
<keescook> awsome
<superm1> I really hope I get this patch for mysql related items in mythtv-database done in time
<keescook> that'll really nail it for super-easy installs.  :)
<superm1> keescook: what's the cutoff for uploads for patches like that?
<superm1> is there any other freezes? (since uvf and feature freeze happened already)
<keescook> superm1: I'm not really clear when the universe bug-fix freeze is.  maybe ask on #u-motu?
<superm1> by reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule, I'm gathering that there wouldn't be a freeze on it
<superm1> that bug fixes can go in up until last minute
<superm1> but I'm not planning on pushing my luck.  I'm rushing through my school projects so I can hopefully get some more time towards this :)
<superm1> keescook: are you coming to UDS this year?
<keescook> superm1: I am!  Will you be there?
<superm1> keescook: only if I can get some sponsorship, spain is a bit far away for a road/boat trip :)
<keescook> superm1: heheh.  understood.
<superm1> keescook: but I really would to
<superm1> keescook: is there lots of liklihood in sponsorship? or do you know how that works this time around?
* majoridiot gets the ball rolling with a $5 pledge
<superm1> haha
<keescook> I'm not sure, actually.  It's still a bit of mystery to me.
<superm1> I saw a page a few weeks ago on wiki.ubuntu.com talking about how it wasn't determined yet, but there was a list of registered attendees.  I can't even find that registered attendees page anymore for some reason
<superm1> oh there is is.  I don't know why I couldn't find it before: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla?highlight=%28sevilla%29
<superm1> yea sponsorship still isn't determined it appears
<superm1> if there is a chance in me getting it though still, I have to apply for a passport this month
<superm1> it takes ~1 month to get it I believe
<keescook> yeah, mine took about 40 days
<superm1> oh wow, then I might not even be able to go if I went and got it ordered now
<keescook> at the very least, you could maybe use it for the next UDS, which I think is going to be in the states.
<keescook> that made no sense, but I meant, yeah, you can at least use it in the future
<superm1> haha
<superm1> if its in the states then I can at least convince some friends to road trip with me most likely :)
<superm1> keescook: since you are core-dev I'm imagining canonical floats your ticket either way right?
<keescook> yup, basically true.
<superm1> yikes, I just looked at how much airfare will be if I was to pay out of pocket.  1k-1.7k
<superm1> yea I'm only coming if canonical can help with that for sure now
* keescook nods
<keescook> Well, I'd say you can likely make it into motu pretty quick here after the feisty release dust has cleared, and with myth going the way it is, especially with a stable feisty version, I could imagine some UDS sponsorship on the next cycle.  I'll look into what's needed.  Maybe I can nominate you or something.
<superm1> that'd be awesome keescook.  thanks :)
<superm1> I asked in -motu about if I should go
<superm1> and crimsun said I should, just make sure I CC all sponsors
<superm1> so I'm going to hold off for BenC to look over my lirc patch
<keescook> awsome
<superm1> and if that gets in, I'll apply after that
<keescook> alrighty, I'm off to bed.  take care!
<superm1> night keescook
<superm1> have a good night
<keescook> you too!
<superm1> jetsaredim: any updates on ubiquity?
<superm1> and majoridiot, did you break up the feisty pages to with the what next separate? or just the edgy ones
<majoridiot> just edgy
<superm1_> k
<majoridiot> feisty will be no prob
<majoridiot> had pre-seperated them anyway ;)
<majoridiot> very little work.  thought i would make the final change when the link to them is posted on the main myth page.
<superm1_> and what do you think about putting the first install section (the one that walks you thru ubiquity and such) on a seperate page - with some text saying if you are doing a brand new install, etc blah blah then follow this to get the system going
<superm1_> bad idea or no?
<majoridiot> i would prefer it
<superm1_> k
<superm1_> so what pages are left to write, are they all there at this point just in need of the read over and verification and such?
<majoridiot> just add an entry on the main page : start here from a new install, add myhtv to an existing install, hardware, what next, etc.
<majoridiot> i haven't done anything with the plugins
<superm1_> those go quick though at least
<majoridiot> some hardware things need verified still
<superm1_> not too much should have changed
<majoridiot> nothing major left, afaik.
<superm1_> well actually the *only* thing that should have changed is mythweb edgy bug is fixed
<majoridiot> i'll be sure to remove that
<superm1_> i've got a bunch of other ideas for the feisty lirc pages too, but the ideas will be highly dependent on whether that lirc patch i put together makes it in
<superm1_> (i just wish i had assembled it sooner) :(
<majoridiot> yeah.  it's not like you were doing anything.
<superm1_> haha
<majoridiot> ;)
<majoridiot> no plugin page
<majoridiot> haven't done anything with troubleshooting
<majoridiot> i assume the samba info will hold?
<superm1_> Troubleshooting, is that necessary?  shouldnt everything just work right the first time?
<superm1_> :)_
<majoridiot> if the idiots putting the packages together and writing the instructions got it right, we could delete the entire section.
<superm1_> haha
<majoridiot> looks like the plugin page is the only missing page.
<superm1_> k thats good
<majoridiot> agreed
<superm1_> i might ping trubblemaker and see if he can redo the ivtv pvr350 tv out howto for feisty
<superm1_> i'm not sure how much has changed though
<superm1_> maybe see if he can at least verify it on feisty
<superm1_> and then mark on the page it works for it
<majoridiot> that would be great
<majoridiot> i have a thread in one of the feisty forums... keeping running reports of which tuners work out of the box with feisty, etc.  will compile a little addition to the tuner section.
<superm1_> i've seen some people are updating the mythtvteam page too reflecting functional tuners
<superm1_> at some point it would be nice to have a populated list of tuners that people use
<superm1_> and detect them during install
<majoridiot> agreed
<superm1_> and.... possibly start to set up mythtv-setup without the mythtv-setup gui
<superm1_> but that is a ways away
<majoridiot> do you have any v4l experience?
<superm1_> as in?
<majoridiot> was helping install a *really* botched install.... got it to the point that everything worked but getting a picture from the tuner...
<majoridiot> wintv to go
<majoridiot> no experience with v4l at all... didn't even know how to set the input from command line, etc.
<superm1_> oh someone was in here talking about a wintv to go earlier before i met up with senior design
<superm1_> well the nice thing about those v4l tuners though
<superm1_> you can install tv time
<superm1_> and use it to control them typically
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> ty
<superm1_> np
<superm1_> or i think VLC has support too
<superm1_> yes it does
<majoridiot> no command-line support at all?
<superm1_> for setting channel and all
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> or identifying inputs, etc.
<superm1_> well its not the same as with ivtv where we have a specific app for doing things
<majoridiot> gotcha
<superm1_> oh i should let you know in case you come across it too -
<superm1_> the newer firmware that was released for ivtv
<superm1_> about 2 weeks ago
<superm1_> requires the newer driver to function correctly
<superm1_> so i've completely scrapped a few section on the h.u.c/c/*ivtv* pages
<majoridiot> k.  i see that.
<superm1_> majoridiot, have you seen any icons that are good for a "start" "stop" and "restart"
<superm1_> for the administration session that will be used
<superm1_> preferably something already in packages
<majoridiot> haven't really looked, honestly
<superm1_> just wondering if you've come across anything
<superm1_> not like looked
<superm1_> just something that might have stuck out
<majoridiot> nope
<superm1_> /usr/share/mythtv/themes/blue/stop_button_pushed.png
<superm1_> well right there
<majoridiot> looking thru themes atm
<superm1_> i think thats good for stop :)
<majoridiot> see if anything strikes me
<superm1_> and /usr/share/mythtv/themes/blue/play_button_on.png
<superm1_> for start?
<majoridiot> both look good
<superm1_> okay what makes sense for a restart then?
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> looking...
<superm1_> well for now i think i'll just throw this in
<superm1_> i was just going to kick off a new live disk build
<majoridiot> found one
<superm1_> and wanted to have a different feel for stuff
<superm1_> oh?
<majoridiot> /usr/share/mythtv/themes/default/mv_galery_dir_up.png
<majoridiot> /usr/share/mythtv/themes/default/mv_gallery_dir_up.png
<superm1_> ah i need to install mythgallery to see that one :)
<superm1_> no still dont see it after installing mythgallery
<superm1_> ah perfect
<majoridiot> :)
<superm1_> just need to know what package that is in
<superm1_> so i can make sure its installed on the live disk
<majoridiot> might have come in mythtv-themes?
<superm1_> mythvideo i think
<majoridiot> ah yes
<majoridiot> i do have that installed too
<superm1_> yup its that mythvideo
<superm1_> now i'm trying to think if FF should be installed by defualt
<superm1_> i was thinking yes so that they could look at docs while the installer went or something
<majoridiot> i vote yes
<majoridiot> all-around handy.
<superm1_> k i'll see how much bigger the disk gets with it on
<superm1_> i have no idea how many deps it calls for
<majoridiot> that's it for me.
<majoridiot> i'll talk to you tomorrow
<superm1_> k
<superm1_> night dude
<majoridiot> nite dude
<madhatter_> hey
<madhatter_> anybdoy here now
<madhatter349> hey
<madhatter349> anybdoy in the channel now
<madhatter349> hey
<madhatter349> anybody here know how to set up tuner cars
<madhatter349> i have a hauppauge wintv go
<madhatter349> anybdoy here
<madhatter349> hey anybdoy here
<madhatter349> hey anybody here
<madhatter349> hello
<madhatter349> could anybody here please help me set up my card for mythtv it works in tvtime
<madhatter349> hey
<madhatter349> is anybody here
<gardengnome> try #mythtv-users
<gardengnome> this is not really a generic mythtv support channel, iut's more for the ubuntu package maintainers
<Xenocide> woo the new pvr-150 came, i poped it in but i haven't tried the i2c module yet
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-03-30
<superm1> yo Daviey
<superm1> and majoridiot
<superm1> and Xenocide
<superm1> and everyone else here :)
<majoridiot> hola
<superm1> so i spent the last 7 hours working on a freaking lab assignment
<superm1> really stupid debugging error early on
<superm1> that made things horrible to track down :(
<majoridiot> anything interesting?
<superm1> single cycle implementation of a cpu
<superm1> mips architecture
* majoridiot yawns
<majoridiot> hehe
<superm1> yyup
<superm1> i've still got the multicycle yet to do tonite
* majoridiot is chipping away at the guide
<superm1> ah good
<superm1> imbrandon, u present?
<superm1> majoridiot, nice page for the known hardware list
<superm1> i just saw
<superm1> looks good
<majoridiot> ty
<majoridiot> still picking at it
<superm1> as for the cards that *may* require cx88_dvb modprobed
<superm1> its not just if there is a pvr-150 in the box
<majoridiot> i'm making a common mythv_firewire page, as the info is not edgy-specific
<superm1> its in all cases
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> will change that.
<superm1> they should just add to /etc/modules
<majoridiot> ty
<superm1> yup
<Xenocide> superm1 i got the replacement card
<superm1> and :)?
<Xenocide> its in, but i haven' ttried the IR yet
<superm1> you scared?
<majoridiot> superm1: so modprobe cx88_dvb and add it to /etc/modules?
<superm1> yes
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> just cat >> /etc/modules << EOF
<superm1> cx88_dvb
<superm1> EOF
<superm1> should do it
<superm1> oh wait u have to do it with sudo dont ya
<superm1>  sudo sh -c "echo "cx88_dvb" >> /etc/modules"
<superm1> should do it then
<majoridiot> yes
<superm1> afaik that bug wont be fixed until 2.6.21
<Xenocide> it probabbly won't work
<Xenocide> lol
<majoridiot> ;)
<superm1> Xenocide, i'd be scared too.
<Xenocide> anyone want to buy a sprint sanyo 8400 phone?
<superm1> i think i'd probably break a window at that point
* majoridiot hates phones
<superm1> na i'm happy with my nextel
<Xenocide> hehe
<Xenocide> i just got the moto Q today
<Xenocide> so i need to sell my old one
<superm1> www.howardforums.com is probably a good place
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> i put it on sprintusers and craigslist
<superm1> you should get a bite or two then
<Xenocide> my back end keeps crashing
<Xenocide> randomly
<superm1> oh?
<Xenocide> idk why
<majoridiot> anything in the log?
<Xenocide> where is the log again
<majoridiot> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<Xenocide> 2007-03-29 22:00:00.508 Finished recording American Dad "With Friends Like Steve 's": channel 1011
<Xenocide> 2007-03-29 22:00:00.629 TVRec(2): Enabling Full LiveTV UI.
<Xenocide> 0: start_time: 157.691 duration: 149.003
<Xenocide> 1: start_time: 157.662 duration: 148.997
<Xenocide> stream: start_time: 1751.805 duration: 1655.899 bitrate=5495 kb/s
<Xenocide> 2007-03-29 22:00:00.743 AFD: Opened codec 0xad627680, id(MPEG2VIDEO) type(Video)
<Xenocide> 2007-03-29 22:00:00.861 AFD: Opened codec 0xad616950, id(MP2) type(Audio)
<Xenocide> 2007-03-29 22:00:00.963 TVRec(2): RingBufferChanged()
<Xenocide> 2007-03-29 22:00:01.067 Finished recording American Dad "With Friends Like Steve 's": channel 1011
<Xenocide> 2007-03-29 22:01:00.861 TVRec(1): Changing from RecordingOnly to None
<Xenocide> 2007-03-29 22:01:00.874 Finished recording Grey's Anatomy "My Favorite Mistake": channel 1004
<Xenocide> 2007-03-29 22:01:00.913 Event socket closed. No connection to the backend.
<Xenocide> [mpeg2video @ 0xb722fa68] invalid cbp at 14 28
<Xenocide> [mpeg2video @ 0xb722fa68] Warning MVs not available
<Xenocide> 2007-03-29 22:01:26.804 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5 )
<Xenocide> 2007-03-29 22:01:26.813 Connection timed out.
<Xenocide> You probably should modify the Master Server
<Xenocide> settings in the setup program and set the
<Xenocide> proper IP address.
<Xenocide> thats all i got
<Xenocide> it crashes every other day or so
<majoridiot> does the address of the backend dynamically change?
<Xenocide> uh...
<Xenocide> they are both on the same machine
<majoridiot> i just saw that
<majoridiot> 127.0.0.1
<majoridiot> hm
<majoridiot> look at your older logs and find other crashes... see if there is any similarities
<Xenocide> meh
<Xenocide> all my roomies are still bitching quality isnt' as good as the tv
<majoridiot> did you adjust the capture resolution?
<Xenocide> yes
<Xenocide> 720x480
<majoridiot> then tell yer roommates to piss off.
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> can *you* see a noticeable difference?
<Xenocide> yes
<Xenocide> wow im not checking thsi window at all LOL
<majoridiot> um.. nope.
<majoridiot> what tuner?
<Xenocide> pvr150
<majoridiot> using a splitter on the cable?
* majoridiot is calling it a night for guide work
<majoridiot> time to kick back and relax...
<majoridiot> got a few more new pages started... plugins included.
<majoridiot> superm1: when you get a chance, here's another of the new pages from today: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythVideo
<superm1> ah nice majoridiot
<superm1> sorry for the delay
<superm1> just finishing up senior design stuff
* majoridiot knew you were occupied
<majoridiot> ;)
<majoridiot> starting to fill in the blanks a little
<superm1> i wish that feisty was coming out a few months later
<superm1> so that there didnt have to be this hectic rush
<superm1> to get last minute stuff in
<majoridiot> well, there's always G-g G.
<superm1> G-g G?
<majoridiot> typo
<majoridiot> whatever comes next... G
<superm1> oh you mean feisty +1
<superm1> i wonder when they decide on the title
<majoridiot> grumpy goana?
<superm1> well i think grumpy kinda adds a negative connotation though?
<majoridiot> hehe.  yup.
* majoridiot suspects that's why he's not in charge of naming
<superm1> ha
<superm1> yup
<majoridiot> ok...
<majoridiot> giddy gifelte?
<majoridiot> lol
<superm1> well right when i put my first packages up on my mythtv repo for feisty
<superm1> the description was
<superm1> packages designed for a mighty deer overlord
<majoridiot> i did see that
<superm1> so they better get something good, i need to remain my whittiness
<majoridiot> when do you think the feisty guide links should go on the main page?
<superm1> at or later than release candidate
<superm1> i say we make that the goal date to have them ready by
<majoridiot> is there an eta on rc?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> on the feisty schedule
<superm1> let me see if i can find a link
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<superm1> so by april 12th
<superm1> gives about two weeks
<majoridiot> not bad
<superm1> to have everything ready by
<superm1> i'm not sure mythbuntu will be ready in time though
<majoridiot> i was thinking around 2 weeks
<superm1> imbrandon still hasn't got all the webspace stuff squared away
<superm1> and jetsradiem is having lots of troubles with ubiquity
<superm1> so it might have to be staggered to be a post feisty release
<majoridiot> no need to rush it
<superm1> exactly
<superm1> i'm not sure if Daviey got the splashes redone yet either
<superm1> haven't heard from 'im in a few days
<majoridiot> he was in earlier
<superm1> oh i'll have to read the log then
<majoridiot> mid-afternoon
<majoridiot> ish
<superm1> k
<superm1> well i gotta run.  i have to catch the last bus back from campus
<superm1> have a good night.  catch up with ya tomorrow
<majoridiot> start looking appx 2: 30 pm central.
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> k
<majoridiot> ttyl
<majoridiot> relaxin time..
<superm1> hey jono
<jono> hey
<superm1> jono, i wanted to ask you on the liklihood of sponsorship to UDS?
<superm1> any ideas?
<jono> sponsorships have already been decided I am afraid
<superm1> oh thats a shame :(
<superm1> is next UDS in the states by chance?
<superm1> jono, was there an application process for it, or moreover, was there a lot handed out?
<jono> not sure where the next UDS is
<jono> we generally hand pick people
<superm1> ah
<jono> who are working on particular projects
<superm1> jono, well mythbuntu should be further along by next UDS, so perhaps there will be more of a chance for sponsorship next time around then :)
<jono> :)
<superm1> imbrandon, are you here?
<superm1> keescook, what do you think about bug 86358?
<superm1> ubotu, didn't get it.  odd: try again: bug #86358
<ubotu> Malone bug 86358 in user-setup "user-setup allows mythtv to be chosen for a username" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86358
<superm1> keescook, nvm.  i pinged cjwatson and he said he'd add it
<keescook> superm1: cool
<superm1> this being the case, the only package that we will have that is non ubuntu servers will be ubiquity
<superm1> i can pull user-setup from our bzr branc
<_MMA_> The next UDS looks like it will be in Boston, Massachusetts (USA)
<jetsaredim> sweet
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-03-31
<alexvd12> hi
<majoridiot> hola
<alexvd12> where is the main mythtv users lists
<alexvd12> i thought it was on freenode
<alexvd12> this is for ubuntu
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> not sure about general mythtv users.  did you look at the channel list?
<alexvd12> yes
<alexvd12> it says it supposed to be mythtv-users
<alexvd12> i dont see it though
<majoridiot> don't know... sorry.
<alexvd12> k thanks
<msmyth> hello - can anyone please help me tune in QAM?
<superm1> msmyth, i'm in and out, but what troubles are you having?
<msmyth> i'm using digital cable - the scanner in myth finds a ton of channels - but only PBS shows up - i have also tried qamscan.sh w/ not much luck
<superm1> possibly encrypted then
<superm1> everything else
<superm1> thats the most likely problem
<msmyth> that script finds either one, two, or three stations dependind on when I run it
<msmyth> inconsistent
<msmyth> i used to get the major networks - sometimes i get the music stations - but it's inconsistent
<msmyth> what is the best method to build a channels.conf?
<superm1> well i've not needed to
<superm1> its always just been right through the scanner
<superm1> in myth
<superm1> and that worked off the bat
<msmyth> using QAM?
<superm1> yes
<msmyth> did you use live edit mode for the channels?
<superm1> no
<superm1> hey majoridiot
<majoridiot> hola!
<superm1> keescook, any words on lirc patch i did before?
<superm1> keescook, if it will make it in?
* majoridiot HATES the ATI driver
<majoridiot> grr.
<billbrasky> so is myth on ubuntu pretty stable?
<majoridiot> very
<majoridiot> for best results, use ubuntu intstall guides and packages:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<majoridiot> food run... biab
<billbrasky> 6.06 or 6.10 better for myth?
<billbrasky> or no diff?
* bmsleight is away: tv
* bmsleight is away: tv
* majoridiot recommends 6.10
<Xenocide> superm1 you around?
<Xenocide> yo majoridiot maybe you can help me
<majoridiot> was afk
<majoridiot> 'sup?
<majoridiot> (setting up ups on my backend)
<majoridiot> ping Xenocide
<Xenocide> nevermind i got it
<Xenocide> got the new pvr working
<Xenocide> the remote
<majoridiot> which is this, now?
<Xenocide> some of the buttons don't work with the lircrc superm1 gives in his gude, ill have to make my own
<Xenocide> i got mine replaced, remember it was DOA superm1 and i spent 2 days trying to fix it
<Xenocide> didnt' realize it was a bad card, only the ir chip was dead
<majoridiot> no... didn't know about DOA card
<majoridiot> which one was it?
<Xenocide> pvr150
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> usb remote or card type?
<majoridiot> billbrasky: i suggest 6.10 install over 6.06 for mythtv
<billbrasky> i didn't see codec install mentioned in the guides...
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_media
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-01
<billbrasky> cool
<majoridiot> :)
<billbrasky> i'm aware of the restricted formats, just didn't see 'em mentioned in the myth guides explicitly
<majoridiot> they will be in a few minutes.  adding them now.
<billbrasky> i was using knoppmyth, but the last release was really bad
<billbrasky> so i'm looking to try ubuntu + myth
<majoridiot> it's GREAT on ubuntu
<majoridiot> and there will be an mythbuntu edition coming out soon...
<billbrasky> i've been using ubuntu since 5.04, so i'm familiar with it, i just didn't want to lose the decent support knoppmyth had (aka not many or any that were using myth on ubuntu)
<billbrasky> no kidding
<majoridiot> no kidding
<billbrasky> nice
<majoridiot> a month or so, likely...
<majoridiot> they are working VERY hard on it.  among other things.  LOL
<billbrasky> hmm, i need to see if i gotta do anything for ATI remote wonder support
<billbrasky> it is supported in the kernel, not sure if i gotta configure something to load at boot time
<billbrasky> good to hear
<majoridiot> well...
<majoridiot> the new release of ubuntu (7.04 feisty fawn) is coming out in a few weeks...
<majoridiot> and there are great new mythtv installation packages for it... updated guide as well.
<majoridiot> here is the link to the hardware page
<majoridiot> includes ATI wonder
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_hardware_list
<billbrasky> remote wonder is just a usb/RF remote... not tuner
<billbrasky> looks like there are some threads on using the remote with ubuntu on the forums, sounds like it's going good
<billbrasky> i think i'll wait on feisty
<billbrasky> i want something pretty stable - i'm building a media center for my parents
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> i have seen those threads as well
<billbrasky> the other one i'm building is my own, so i can get stupid with that one
<majoridiot> mythtv use only or also for computing needs?
<majoridiot> (parents one)
<billbrasky> dedicated myth
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> there's a GREAT feisty package for that
<majoridiot> installs great, keeps the frontend logged-in...
<majoridiot> perfect for that.
<billbrasky> i see
<billbrasky> is it a separate customized package, versus desktop or frontend / backend only systems?
<majoridiot> yes.  pretty much just what you need
<majoridiot> minimal windows
<majoridiot> no real desktop.  no extra packages or software.
<majoridiot> versus the desktop install.
<billbrasky> for the one system it has a hauppauge pvr 500 - i have to install ivtv separate, correct?
<majoridiot> i hope not
<billbrasky> ah, i see your name next to the firewire testing...
<majoridiot> i haven't talked with a 500 owner...
<majoridiot> but the 150's etc. seem to work out of the box
<billbrasky> i see
<majoridiot> i have 2 150's and feisty configures them on install ;)
<billbrasky> i saw a link to an ivtv install page next to hauppauge info
<billbrasky> nice
<billbrasky> how is firewire capture working? I tried it once with knoppmyth and an older kernel... had problems
<majoridiot> yes.. for edgy release.  feisty has kernel support for ivtv.
<billbrasky> 6200 Motorola box
<majoridiot> what stb do you use?
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> awesome
<majoridiot> me too
<majoridiot> works great!
<billbrasky> i captured a total of 15 seconds of vid, and never worked again
<billbrasky> no shit
<billbrasky> innerestin...
<majoridiot> (as long as your cable company plays nice)
<billbrasky> yea
<billbrasky> the output did work
<majoridiot> i can defiinitely help you get it going.
<billbrasky> but it seemed to change firewire ports or whatever each time i powered the pc or stb down
<billbrasky> good quality recording?
<billbrasky> any flakiness?
<billbrasky> who is your provider, and what area are you in, if you don't mind me asking...
<billbrasky> ?
<majoridiot> mine is 100% stable excellent pic and video quality.  will do HD even.
<billbrasky> man, i had given up on the idea of doing any HD recording...
<billbrasky> sweet
<majoridiot> insight cable, central il.
<billbrasky> ah, i'm in chicago
<billbrasky> comcast for me
<majoridiot> the trick with firewire is to get a stable connection... and then interface it with mythv init scripts.
<majoridiot> bloomington
<billbrasky> the firewire support was one reason i was looking into ubuntu + myth... most others want to use older kernels/drivers etc
<billbrasky> most others => other distros/myth install guides
<majoridiot> have you seen this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<billbrasky> i saw the link to it, didn't read it yet
<majoridiot> it was developed specifically for the 6200 and mythtv
<majoridiot> (by an idiot) ;)
<majoridiot> also works well with the scientific atlanta boxes
<billbrasky> nice guide
<billbrasky> :-)
<majoridiot> ty
<billbrasky> my gf has been bothering me to get the new system going. if i tell her it can do HD, she's gonna be really bothering me.
<billbrasky> crap  ;)
<billbrasky> (i sold her on myth a while ago)
<majoridiot> well...
<majoridiot> recording and streaming HD is no problem with firewire...
<majoridiot> but you still have to have the muscle to play it back
<billbrasky> yea
<majoridiot> k
<billbrasky> i built this system sp for hd recording/tuning
<majoridiot> didn't want false impressions.
<majoridiot> awesome
<majoridiot> have you checked to see if your HD channels are 5C encrypted?
<billbrasky> it's probably got more than is really necessary for it, but i got friends that have hardware hookups for me
* majoridiot just built a ridiculously overpowered beast, so he can relate
<billbrasky> haha
<billbrasky> no i'm not sure about the 5c
<majoridiot> k...
<majoridiot> at the end of the firewire guide it tells you how to check
<billbrasky> that was step #2 after getting the firewire working on my system (last time i tried)
<billbrasky> didn't get past that
<billbrasky> avsforums have regional threads for info too i think
* billbrasky can't recall if discovery etc were 5c or not...?
<majoridiot> follow that guide from start to finish and i guarantee it will work- (cable co dependent)
<billbrasky> have you heard/seen  issues dependent on stb firmware?
<majoridiot> the only 5C channels are the pay ones and the pay HD package.  all others are open and non 5C
<billbrasky> pay HD package?
<majoridiot> only old firmware.  that shouldn't be a concern for you these days.
<billbrasky> i'm looking for Discovery HD in particular...  inHD, maybe a couple others
<billbrasky> i think that is part of a pay package
<billbrasky> :-/
<majoridiot> my provider has an additional lineup of HD you have to pay for.  only 6 or so are free- and of those, 5 are broken for firewire. :(
<majoridiot> once you pay, they might not be encrypted.
<majoridiot> might not hurt to ask.
<majoridiot> that guide was written *specifically* because mythtv firewire info was so sketchy and unreliable.  it took me months to get it all figured out.
<billbrasky> i believe it.
<billbrasky> i didn't read it yet, but have you got channel change control working via firewire too?
<majoridiot> (like info on a LOT of things, unfortunately)
<majoridiot> it's built-in to mythtv now :)
<majoridiot> no external changer needed
* billbrasky throws IR blaster out window
<billbrasky> woot
<majoridiot> no... keep the blaster.  i use mine to shut the stb on and off.
<billbrasky> yea
<majoridiot> hehe
<billbrasky> nice idea
<billbrasky> tho once i get this going, the gf is gonna set about 20hrs a day of programming to record
<billbrasky> so stb won't ever be turned off  ;-)
<majoridiot> power rates went crazy here.  had to set it up to conserve power as much as possible.
<billbrasky> ah
<billbrasky> i hear ya
<majoridiot> also- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/ACPIWake
<majoridiot> is nice if it works on your mobo
<billbrasky> very complete...
<majoridiot> ty
<billbrasky> how many guys are working/developing for ubuntu + myth ?
<majoridiot> boards are lowly being added to the list as people find it
<majoridiot> dunno for sure.  maybe 6?
<majoridiot> superm1 will know for sure
<billbrasky> acpi was so sketchy before i never even considered it
<majoridiot> what mobo you got?
<billbrasky> you guys hang out here pretty often?
<majoridiot> yes.  we try to.
* billbrasky scratches head....
<billbrasky> Foxconn P9657AA-8KS2H & Intel core 2 duo E6400
<majoridiot> hehe
* majoridiot just built an E6300
<billbrasky> nice
<billbrasky> i got an nvidia 7800 for this box too...
<billbrasky> we'll see how that works *crossing fingers*
* majoridiot put in 2 7600GTKO SLIs
<billbrasky> woof
<majoridiot> yeah, it just kinda snickers at HD streams... whilst doing everything else in the world.
<majoridiot> LOL
* majoridiot is looking at your mobo specs
<majoridiot> hm... ACPI could very well work with that mobo.
<billbrasky> awesome
<billbrasky> i was depressed about myth since my last knoppmyth install, but i'm excited about it again ;)
<billbrasky> i was raving about linux/myth to a buddy of mine, talked him into building a system, got the new knoppmyth release (like 2-3 months ago) and had nothing but problems
<billbrasky> problems don't bother me, but after i promised him a stable, fast system and all we had was difficulty... i felt real bad
<billbrasky> he's a windows guy, so it really sucked to expose him to linux this way
<majoridiot> wait until he sees myth on ubuntu
<billbrasky> have you played with linux mce at all?
<majoridiot> MCE is a playtoy by comparison.
<billbrasky> yea, agreed
<majoridiot> (windows)
<billbrasky> i used mce for 2-3 years, then moved to myth 2-3 years ago
<majoridiot> no.  never did play with linux MCE.  myth is all i really need.
<billbrasky> i hear ya
<billbrasky> i just ran across the linux mce thing, was trying to install it in a virtual machine... never got it to go
<billbrasky> man, there are a lot of ubuntu-myth pages going, glad to see that
<billbrasky> need to add a myth section to the ubuntu forums
<majoridiot> the installation process has improved dramatically on ubuntu.  if you follow the guides, there should be many fewer hangups.
* majoridiot cringes at the forum comment
<majoridiot> we want one.
<majoridiot> can't have one unless a mythtv dev gets involved to maintain it
<majoridiot> we're hoping for a sticky with a link to the guides soon.
<billbrasky> ah
<majoridiot> 99% of the forum posts on mythtv installation nightmares are because they either did not follow the guide or didn't know the guides existed.
<billbrasky> yes
<billbrasky> i usually am really up on ubuntu stuff, and i wasn't aware how well you guys have done
<billbrasky> argh.. just remembered i was having hardware probs with this new system
<billbrasky> need to go back over my notes
* billbrasky has too much going on
<billbrasky> that mobo has a 8 pin power plug i've not seen before.. i need to get an adapter for it
<billbrasky> not sure what the form factor is
<majoridiot> personally, i'd like to see ubuntu become the mythtv distro of choice with new users.
<billbrasky> right...
<billbrasky> ubuntu seems to be most user friendly for most anything out there
<billbrasky> best community support
<majoridiot> great community support
<majoridiot> i just picked up two APC UPS systems...
<billbrasky> that was the main reason i went with ubuntu in the first place
<billbrasky> every other distro i used, i ran into problems and could not work through them
<billbrasky> (being a beginner linux user)
<majoridiot> with a forums search, they were up and running is less than 30 minutes- most of which was unpacking and unplugging.
<majoridiot> i came to ubuntu as a total noob in august
<billbrasky> yea, i ran into that  exact situation like on 25 different instances
<billbrasky> whether it was a program problem, hardware problem, config etc
<majoridiot> yup.
<majoridiot> and not a lot of flaming.  it does happen.. but not so many RTFMs.
<billbrasky> right
<billbrasky> they do a good job of moderating
<majoridiot> agreed.
* majoridiot cringes at the speed of the ubuntu pages
<Xenocide> majoridiot how do i disable the timer in mplayer while im watching it turns off the screen
<majoridiot> hm.
<majoridiot> dunno.
<majoridiot> sec.
<majoridiot> Xenocide: do you normally run a screensaver?
<majoridiot> (sorry was occupied)
<majoridiot> gotta eat.  back later.
<Xenocide> yo
<keescook> superm1: I should have a system to test lirc with in a bit; then I'll likely try to shove your patch into the package, since it doesn't look like it should effect anything negatively (it still builds) and it only *adds* functionality.  :)
<majoridiot> :)
<Xenocide> majoridiot where can i find a site with all the keyboard keys for mythtv so i can program my remote's lircrc
<majoridiot> http://mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-11.html#ss11.1
<majoridiot> also ... www.google.com :P
<majoridiot> hehe
<Xenocide> google lied to me
* majoridiot suspect google is female
<Xenocide> the lircrc files i found don't seem to work
<Xenocide> lol
<majoridiot> you have the funky RC-6 remote, right?
<Xenocide> eh?
<Xenocide> i have the standard pvr-150 remote
<majoridiot> usb sensor or plug into card?
<Xenocide> which is making me scratch my head why its not working properly
<Xenocide> plug into card
<majoridiot> k
<Xenocide> some buttons work
<Xenocide> irw reconizes all the buttons so its not lircd
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> where is your lircrc file located?
<Xenocide> ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<Xenocide> some buttons work
<Xenocide> but most don't
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> sec
<majoridiot> did you use this one? http://wilsonet.com/mythtv/lircrc-haupgrey-g3.txt
<majoridiot> that should be the one for your remote
<majoridiot> save it in your home folder as .lircrc (that's with a perdios to make it hidden)
<majoridiot> and then: rm ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<majoridiot> and ln -s ~/.mythtv/lircrc ~/.lircrc
<majoridiot> which will make a symbolic link to it.  i find that makes it more resonsive
<majoridiot> responsive
<majoridiot> you may beed to change a few of the keys in that file to suit your preferences...
<majoridiot> and then don't forget to re-start the frontend for the changes to take effect.
<majoridiot> ok?
<Xenocide> hm
<Xenocide> well
<Xenocide> i did it at /.mythtv/lircrc
<Xenocide> im trying it now
<Xenocide> ill try that in a second
<majoridiot> it will work that way too
<majoridiot> i just found it worked better the other way.  whichever works for you. :)
<Xenocide> everyythign seems to work except for guide, channel and volume
<Xenocide> let me look through this lircrc file you gav eme
<majoridiot> guide should be S from livetv
<Xenocide> hm this thing has it bound as f3
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> weird bindings on a few
<Xenocide> i guess ill just have to play with it
<Xenocide> and that link you gave me to the mythwiki
<majoridiot> that's why i suggested checking
<majoridiot> volume up and down are [ and ]  respectively
<majoridiot> you want mine?
<majoridiot> i have the same remote on my backend.
<Xenocide> do you have it setup for mplayer as well
<majoridiot> lemme check.sec
<Xenocide> this guide you linked me to doens't even say S for guide, it says M
<majoridiot> CRAP
<majoridiot> just wrecked my frontend lircrc :(
<majoridiot> yes.  it has those definitions.  you want it?
<majoridiot> that will bring up the menu for the guide.
<majoridiot> S brings it up sirectly
<majoridiot> directly
<Xenocide> yes please
<Xenocide> don't think thats going to work through school firewall
<Xenocide> can you email it
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> ?
<Xenocide> got it thanks
<majoridiot> yw
<Xenocide> this one looks identical to the one i downloaded
<Xenocide> volume is f-keys
<majoridiot> i might not configured those yet.  still setting those up
<majoridiot> vol up [
<majoridiot> vol dn ] 
<EnderTheThird> Would anyone here be able to help me with Zap2it and Updating my channels in MythTV?  I finally got Ubuntu recognizing my HD-5500's, now I just need to use them
<majoridiot> Ender: you have a zap2it acct set up with channels?
<Xenocide> odd
<Xenocide> formatting comes un done when i paste it
<majoridiot> (reversed the volup and down)
<Xenocide> how come when i paste it i lose all the returns
<EnderTheThird> major: yes
<majoridiot> ender: you need to delete the current channel profile in mythtv-setup (5. channel editor)...
<majoridiot> then...
<majoridiot> add the new source (3.)
<majoridiot> and bind it to all your tuners in (4.)
<majoridiot> in (3.) "retrieve the channels from the listing service" will grab your channels you have set up at zap2it
<EnderTheThird> workin on that now
<majoridiot> k
<Xenocide> hehe now it doesnt' work at all
<Xenocide> ill just use the one i was using before and customize it
* majoridiot is trying to fix the one he just borked
<Xenocide> hehe
<Xenocide> it just might have not been compatable with my lirc.conf
<Xenocide> channel up and down are bound to the ringt things but don't seem to be working
<majoridiot> nothing is working here.  can't locate the backup lircrc.
<Xenocide> ah button n ames don't match :)
<majoridiot> hm.
<majoridiot> oh.. that was someone else i told that.  LOL
<majoridiot> case-sensitive
<Xenocide> pretty much workin how i want
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> it's just matching the name in lircd to the buttons in lircrc to the keypress
<majoridiot> tedious, but that's all.
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> i just wish i could instantly change channels
<majoridiot> patience win out?
<Xenocide> with theh channel up and down buttons
<Xenocide> instead of doing that then ok
<majoridiot> you CAN
<Xenocide> ....
<Xenocide> i didnt' see it in the wiki key thingy
<majoridiot> it's called "browse  mode"
<majoridiot> you want it off.
<Xenocide> hm
<Xenocide> no
<Xenocide> but i want to be able to do BOTH
<majoridiot> LMMFAO
<Xenocide> the browse mode with the up and down arrows
<Xenocide> and channel up and down with the ch annel key
<Xenocide> i know i could do that
<majoridiot> can you config the keyboard to do it?
<Xenocide> not that i saw
* majoridiot isn't aware of a way around browse or no browse
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> ill keep looking but i don't haeve my hopes up
<majoridiot> one or the other.  you are just being difficult. :P
<Xenocide> my next goal is to setup the mythvideo to look up images and stuff
<Xenocide> its not automatically grabbing stuff from idbm
<Xenocide> imdb
<Xenocide> i just have to play with the seutp
<majoridiot> yup
<majoridiot> LOTS to configure.
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> and not enough time
<majoridiot> TELL ME about it
<majoridiot> hehe
<Xenocide> atleast the damn semester is wrapping up
<Xenocide> little over a month left
<EnderTheThird> Don't suppose anyone in here has had some luck with the pcHDTV HD-5500?
<majoridiot> ping: Xenocide
<superm1>  hey majoridiot
<majoridiot> 'lo superm1
<superm1> how goes your april fools?
<superm1> fall for google TiSP?
<superm1> :)
<majoridiot> hm.  never realized it was april fool's.
<majoridiot> lol... no just pulling it up now.
<majoridiot> LOL @ "want wifi around?  just flush it down"
<superm1> i put it in my away message on aim/gtalk.  my mom signed online earlier and clicked the link.  she calls me, and is like mario how do they do that????
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> too funny
<superm1> finally an explanation for all that dark fiber they're running...
<superm1> that and gmail paper today was announced
<majoridiot> dark fiber indeed.
<majoridiot> lol @ gmail paaper
<superm1> i love google's acceptance of april fools.  i look forward every year to hearing their crazy antics
<majoridiot> agreed.
* majoridiot apparently lost track of time
<majoridiot> again.
<superm1> oh, have important stuff to do today?
<majoridiot> just some guide work.
<majoridiot> meant lost track of time in reference to actual month.  LOL
<superm1> ah.  i've been trolling the forums a bit today and trying to do homework throughout the day
<superm1> haha
<gardengnome> procrastinate now!
* majoridiot puts off his procrastinating until later
<superm1> gardengnome, well i should emphasize the *trying to do homework*.  i've been up since 9am.  all i really accomplished was a short two sentance answer to a 5 problem assignment.  oh and i watched LOST.
<superm1> so its been a lot more of forum trolling
<superm1> our EE servers were down all day too, so i couldnt get any of the lab or senior design stuff done that i needed
<superm1> so its not all my fault....
<gardengnome> i'm supposed to be studying for my finals. guess i'll start tomorrow. ;=)
<superm1> ... knock on wood.  servers just came back.  okay off to campus for me :)
<majoridiot> ping Xenocide: incoming email
<Xenocide> god i love this MOTO Q
<Xenocide> i was in the other room watching tv and it popped up on my phone
<Xenocide> sorta what i wanted, but i wanted to not have to toggle
<Xenocide> close enough, i might do it though, thanks!
<majoridiot> the only way i can see to do it.
<Xenocide> im still pondering feisty on the laptop
<majoridiot> have you tried the live disk?
<Xenocide> i had it on the laptpo before
<majoridiot> as long as it detects and sets up all of the hardware correctly.
<Xenocide> just printer support was poor with my HP all in one and office was holdin me back
<Xenocide> but i guess i can use crossover
<Xenocide> i still haven't tried beryl 2.0
<majoridiot> are you running the hplip drivers for your all in one?
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> printing stil seems to get cut off
<Xenocide> and text is way too big
<Xenocide> might just take some goofing around with
<majoridiot> yeah.  if it's on the list of supported printers, then it's likely a config problem.
<Xenocide> what the crap, DVD's now?
<Xenocide> its on the list
<Xenocide> but it doesnt' work well
<majoridiot> DVDs?
<Xenocide> the beta relase is 3.92 gigs...
<Xenocide> the rc5 was just a regular cd
<Xenocide> i guess more packages on the CD?
<majoridiot> really?  you sure that's not source?
<Xenocide> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/beta/
<Xenocide> hm they also have cd ones
<majoridiot> hm.  it is dvd.
<majoridiot> interesting
<Xenocide> at the topp you can click cd images
<majoridiot> yeah... just never saw dvd packages b4
<Xenocide> herd 5 my standby wasnt working
<Xenocide> hopefully they fixed it
<majoridiot> looks like the dvd includes the varios installs.  desktop, alternate, etc.
<Xenocide> oh really
<Xenocide> thast pretty nice
<majoridiot> i'm gonna grab it and see exacly what it is.
<Xenocide> yea everyone on ubuntu forums is reporting my laptop sleep and hibernate doesnt' work with beta either
<majoridiot> would save me having to burn and keep track of so many cds.
<Xenocide> i use dvd rws
<Xenocide> love em
<Xenocide> stole some from the kid down the hall :)
<Xenocide> haha
<Xenocide> just burn regular cd isos to them works great
<Xenocide> way faster than CD-rws
<majoridiot> i need them to work on 3 different boxes and have LOUSY luck getting rws to read from drvie to drive.
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> man id do this, but sleep id essential for running from class to class
<majoridiot> ubuntu has GOT to do something about their severs.
<majoridiot> expecting someone to download cd and dvd images at 30K is ridiculous.
<majoridiot> bittorrent is pointless too.  egads.
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> i was geting 30kbps on bitorrent on it
<Xenocide> so i gave up
<Xenocide> if i use a downoad manager it works fine
<Xenocide> try DownloadAcceleratorPlus for firefox
<Xenocide> completely intergrated, fast as hell
* majoridiot doesn't use windows
<majoridiot> gettin it from iu.edu @ 1200K
<majoridiot> cd image... they don't have the dvd
<Xenocide> :(
<Xenocide> my max here at school is 350kbps which is pathetic for a campus connection
<Xenocide> DAP should still work in linux
<Xenocide> its a firefox plugin
<Xenocide> no external application
<majoridiot> hm
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-24
<pdragon> it came back with: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-12-386
<pdragon> after running that
<pdragon> that going to help it boot generic?
<superm1> no it wont....
<superm1> it needs to update the generic one
<superm1> use update-initramfs -k VERSION
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, just use mythweb and pick something running on TV right now and record it
<pdragon> i'm doing something dumb. what's the right format to type the kernel version number?
<pdragon> i tried 2.6.24-12-generic
<superm1> sudo update-initramfs -k 2.6.24-12-generic -u
<superm1> works for me
<pdragon> didn't have the -u after it :p
<pdragon> cool. going to reboot
<superm1> best of luck
<pdragon> woo! you rule superm1 :D
<superm1> pdragon, okay leave some notes on the bug :)
<pdragon> having some sound issue now when i change channels. i'll look at that later tho
<pdragon> will do
<superm1> pdragon, keep those on a different bug
<pdragon> hmm... interesting. picture actually seems clearer on my live tv
<pdragon> oh i will
<superm1> that bug is going to get crowded quickly :)
<pdragon> i'm not even going to worry about the sound thing right now
<pdragon> watching recordings works and if i exit out of livetv and go back in the sound is fine
<superm1> ok
<foxbuntu> superm1, thats the same issue I have been having that there is already a bug against iirc
<superm1> huh?
<superm1> well so what is this sound issue?
<pdragon> updated the bug. thanks again!
<foxbuntu> sometimes the sound is crackly and high pitched, but reseting the stream clears it up
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: only way to record is to schedule it?
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, or just watch TV and hit the record button on your remote
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: what's the keyboard command?
<wild_oscar> (don't have a remote)
<foxbuntu> r?
<foxbuntu> (Im not sure)
<pdragon> foxbuntu: that's exactly what my sound does. the crackly high-pitched thing
<pdragon> you have a bug in for that already?
<superm1> foxbuntu, aren't you using sp/dif?
<foxbuntu> superm1, no..just analog audio out
<superm1> boo
<foxbuntu> yeah I know
<foxbuntu> I have issues with my amp though...one of the optical ins is dead
<foxbuntu> and its more important to me to have the PS3 on it
<superm1> no coax in?
<foxbuntu> nope
<superm1> boo+3
<foxbuntu> I know I need a new amp...but the wife wont approve that one right now
<superm1> even  with all the money you saved not needing another backend?
<foxbuntu> haha
 * foxbuntu doesn't really want to pull out and rewire his amp either
<wilburdude> So, I installed mythbuntu 8 beta on top of a pre-existing ubuntu 8 install.  I'm trying to optimize it, and I want to remove all the old ubuntu-desktop stuff that I don't need to run a frontend/backend mythbuntu box.
<wilburdude> Shouldn't I be able to remove gnome?  It appears to be a dependency for mythbuntu.
<pdragon> i'm slowly upgrading my gaming computer. when i get a new motherboard/cpu i'll be moving it to become my mythtv box. then i can finally do HD and optical audio :)
<superm1> wilburdude, some things you can remove
<superm1> some you can't
<wilburdude> Ok
<superm1> there are some pieces that are required
<wild_oscar> well, i'll leave this for another day!
<wild_oscar> thanks for the help anyway!
<wild_oscar> cheers
<wilburdude> So any easy things to knock off that may be killing performance?  I've got a mac mini running 1080p with about 90% success
<pdragon> foxbuntu: i wasn't sure... did you say the liirc bug you have in is related to the weird sound?
<wilburdude> And I just need to edge out a tiny bit more performance to have a really successful mac mini myth box that can handle just about anything.
<foxbuntu> pdragon, no
<foxbuntu> pdragon, I am researching the audio issue
<pdragon> ok
<foxbuntu> pdragon, you using an onboard audio setup?
<pdragon> yes
<foxbuntu> as am I
<pdragon> just a rather generic onboard 5.1 audio
<foxbuntu> pdragon, sounds like mine :)
<pdragon> AsRock motherboard
<pdragon>  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<foxbuntu> pdragon, try this
<foxbuntu> open MCC, Advanced > Enable RTC Video Tweak
<foxbuntu> apply that and reset mythfrontend
<pdragon> will have to later. world of warcraft raid starting now :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> pdragon, I'll try it later as well
<pdragon> ok
<pdragon> if you find a fix, send me a tell if you don't mind
<foxbuntu> pdragon, NP
<Aquahallic> Evenin' folks
<Aquahallic> after upgrading to hardy I lost my sound on my sound blaster audigy... anyone else seen this problem??
<Egghead3> running 8.04, trying to get streaming to work in mythweb, anyone got it running or is it broke?
<rhpot1991> streaming how, via flash?
<Egghead3> yes
<rhpot1991> you need ffmpeg with libmp3lame support
<rhpot1991> ffmpeg --version
<Egghead3> ahhh that might be the problem
<rhpot1991> medibuntu repos should have it before hardy goes final
<Aquahallic> you should have that from using the medibuntu repositories
<rhpot1991> as of now they don't
<Egghead3> i just enable propritory codeacs in myth control
<rhpot1991> Aquahallic: only in gutsy, not in hardy
<rhpot1991> their hardy version is old right now
<Aquahallic> ohhhhhhhhh
<Aquahallic> so how ya get it in hardy??
<rhpot1991> wait, or do it yourself
<Aquahallic> compile it manual??
<rhpot1991> or maybe I will do it on my PPA if I ever get my devbox back up
<Egghead3> is there a date to when hardy goes final?
<rhpot1991> 32 days
<superm1> Aquahallic, please make sure you are booted into the generic kernel
<rhpot1991> they should have it on medibuntu before then, but I can't tell you when
<superm1> not 386
<Egghead3> cool, end of april somtime :)
<superm1> Aquahallic, if you are booted into -386 i need you to notate it on a bug
<Egghead3> rhpot, thanks
<superm1> i'll get you the number if so
<Aquahallic> yeah.. I found that... Egghead3 had same problem.. and I am in 386 kernel...
<superm1> Aquahallic, bug 188287
<Aquahallic> why's it doing that??? any idea??
<rhpot1991> np Egghead3, if I get it working I am making a FAQs right now, it will go into that
<rhpot1991> watch the forums for a sticky
<superm1> <ubotu> Launchpad bug 188287 in mythbuntu "dependencies installs -386 kernel which hangs on boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188287
<superm1> Aquahallic, not at all your fault
<superm1> but a very annoying bug
<superm1> please notate on it subscribe and all that
<superm1> we need this as a high priority to get fixed
<Aquahallic> yup.. it is!
<Aquahallic> borked all KINDS of stuff on my box
<Aquahallic> something must be getting reported back during the install incorrectly
<superm1> no its not from that
<superm1> its from the nvidia driver dependencies
<Aquahallic> hey.. superm1: while I have your ear....:)
<superm1> the issue is detailed on that bug, but hasn't been fixed yet
<Aquahallic> remember a while back... .you helped me with my ATI card and Compiz with mythtv??
<superm1> vaguely
<Aquahallic> My lappy's still on Gutsy but I took the .21 update since my backend went to .21
<Aquahallic> all my people have blue skin...
<superm1> ugh
<Aquahallic> I'm watching life sized smurfs
<superm1> laga, ^
<superm1> i thought you said that was resolved in 0.21?
<Ziroday>  Hi, I am havig some issues getting vncserver to work, it states that it cannot run on screen 0 because a server is already running there, however when trying to kill vncserver on screen 0 it says that it has no record of vncserver running on screen 0
<Aquahallic> oh and....
<superm1> Ziroday, 7.10 or 8.04?
<Aquahallic> I'm using the free driver
<superm1> Aquahallic, if you can use the non-free driver please do so
<Ziroday> superm1: 7.10
<superm1> Ziroday, its because its started with the x server
<superm1> Ziroday, to stop it you need to open mcc
<Aquahallic> I tried installing the non-free.. and my compiz went belly up!
<superm1> and hit disable on the services tab
<superm1> Aquahallic, you don't use xgl with fglrx
<Ziroday> superm1: okay I will try that then
<superm1> Aquahallic, dont need to
<Aquahallic> lost me
<Ziroday> superm1: thanks
<superm1> Ziroday, you'll have to restart your X server for it to take effect
<superm1> Ziroday, why doin't you just use the existing vnc server though?
<superm1> Aquahallic, if you were using xgl, dont need ti
<superm1> Aquahallic, but like i said if you can do non-free drivers on your card, the issue shouldnt persist
<Aquahallic> entry in my xorg.conf??
<Aquahallic> comment out xgl?
<superm1> no
<superm1> remove the package xserver-xgl
<superm1> if its installed
<Aquahallic> noop.. not installed
<Aquahallic> if I go and enable the non-free driver.... I lose all kinds of stuff... my cube... my awndock
<Aquahallic> do I need to go and re-configure all that stuff after I enable the non-free and they'll come back?
<superm1> Aquahallic, you need the newer fglrx then
<Aquahallic> can I get it in a .deb?
<superm1> it builds .deb's
<superm1> go to the ati cchtml wiki
<Aquahallic> any info where I can get it?
<superm1> explains it all
<Aquahallic> ahh.. k
<Aquahallic> kewl
<Aquahallic> ty
 * Aquahallic tired of smurfs... but I can't live without my cube....:)
<abarbacci1> hows every1 doing
<abarbacci1> laga: any word on the lirc package from mario?
<Egghead3> rhpot, is there support for hardy at medibuntu repo? did a search for adding it to apt/source list but cant find anything for hardy
<superm1> abarbacci1, just got in from out of town this evening.  i'm just about to go through the bugs and see what i cant fix tonight. :)
<Egghead3> or is that what u where saying , wait a few eeks for then to support hardy
<superm1> Egghead3, they will be adding in a few weeks "official" support, but mcc will activate where their hardy repo will be
<abarbacci1> superm1: hey - awesome. let me know if i can help with a solution or explanation of the problem or if you want to explain how to update that package
<superm1> abarbacci1, do you have a particular bug that you are referring to?  there are some 30 odd bugs open right now
<Egghead3> superm1, cool :)
<abarbaccia> superm1: well, the primary problem that i see is that the transmission is broken in 0.8.3pre1
<Egghead3> thanks
<superm1> abarbaccia, okay are you going to be around for the night?  If I can sort that out, i'll put a testing package out on a ppa you can try
<abarbaccia> superm1: ppa?
<superm1> personal package archive
<superm1> its like a third party repo
<abarbaccia> superm1: very cool. i'm probably not going to be up much longer (EST) but i have access to my machines all day so i can test tomorrow morning, etc
<superm1> abarbaccia, okay well i'll see what i can find with it, but i'm CST, so hopefully i can make some progress
<superm1> if you find which patch in lirc cvs it is before me though
<superm1> by all means pass it this way
<abarbaccia> superm1: i'm confused why you look for a patch and not switching the source to a more recent version...maybe its something about packaging i don't understand
<superm1> abarbaccia, well at this point in the cycle its too late to switch to a "whole" new checkout
<asmythe> I want to connect two tuner cards to on sound card
<superm1> because we dont know what issues would be introduced for other drivers
<superm1> its called a "feature freeze"
<asmythe> I want to connect two tuner cards to one sound card
<abarbaccia> superm1: gotcha. lets say you can't find the patch - any way to push past the freeze or is it pretty strict?
<superm1> abarbaccia, i'd actually be really suspicisious its this one http://lirc.cvs.sourceforge.net/lirc/lirc/drivers/lirc_serial/lirc_serial.c?r1=5.86&r2=5.87
<superm1> abarbaccia, do you have a hardy system handy right now?
<superm1> i can tell you how to apply it and give it a shot locally quickly
<abarbaccia> superm1: yes
<superm1> abarbaccia, okay great.  install lirc-modules-source.
<superm1> inside /usr/src/ a directory will get made that contains the lirc kernel module source tree
<abarbaccia> its building...
<abarbaccia> k
<superm1> it will build once, you apply your patch, and then you'll have to manually issue a rebuild
<superm1> to rebuild it will be something like "dkms build -m lirc -v 0.8.3~pre1 -k 2.6.24-12-generic --force
<superm1> which will put together a deb of the new modules
<superm1> that you can install
<asmythe> please help me install two tuners
<abarbaccia> okay, how do i apply the patch?
<Egghead3> after upgrade to .21, i now get an audio stream changed
<superm1> abarbaccia, so you save that as a "patch"
<superm1> and then its patch -p0 < file.patch
<Egghead3> error in mythfrontend log
<superm1> or patch -p1 < file.patch
<superm1> depends on the patch level
<abarbaccia> superm1: that patch is already applied.
<superm1> well that's less interesting
<superm1> the only other patch after it in CVS is some cleanup stuff
<superm1> for ending spaces
<superm1> and curly brace placement
<superm1> abarbaccia, okay this one looks like it hasn't been applied yet
<superm1> http://lirc.cvs.sourceforge.net/lirc/lirc/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c?r1=1.55&r2=1.56
<superm1> and is relevant to 2.6.23+
<abarbaccia> superm1: in the bug i filed i think i mentioned how i thought it was not just hte lirc_serial module
<superm1> and still a kernel module
<superm1> lirc_dev
<superm1> which is used
<superm1> paired with http://lirc.cvs.sourceforge.net/lirc/lirc/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.h?r1=1.21&r2=1.22
<abarbaccia> patch them both?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> they were paired together as patches
<abarbaccia> superm1: okay, i just patched the files. trying to build...
<abarbaccia> superm1: i have to do a dkms remove first?
<superm1> abarbaccia, i'm not sure to be honest.  you may or may not need to :)
<superm1> try not doing it
<superm1> and if it complains then do it
<abarbaccia> it told me i need to
<abarbaccia> haha
<superm1> dkms is just used for local module builds.  the kernel modules end up in the linux-ubuntu-modules package for mainline builds
<abarbaccia> DKMS tree does not contain: lirc-0.8.3~pre1
<superm1> you need to dkms add i believe
<superm1> that stuff is handled for the first build, i didnt think you really had to remove it though
<abarbaccia> superm1: this is all above me right now, but its building
<superm1> i thought it would just rebuild if you asked
<abarbaccia> build completed.
<superm1> abarbaccia, okay well so that will spit out a deb in /usr/src
<superm1> install it
<abarbaccia> err...no de
<superm1> and then rmmod lirc_dev and lirc_serial
<abarbaccia> b
<superm1> sure?
<abarbaccia> yep
<superm1> okay then dkms install
<superm1> will do it
<abarbaccia> or mkdeb
<superm1> more likely dkms install -m lirc -v 0.8.3~pre1 -k 2.6.24-12-generic
<superm1> or something similar
<npurciful> hey whats up superm1
<superm1> you should take down some notes for this and put them on the lirc wiki page i think :)
<superm1> hi npurciful
<npurciful> err, fighting my hdhomerun
<superm1> npurciful, that's never fun
<superm1> you shouldn't do that
<npurciful> it is really the mythtv channel scan, i get on channel to work and the other one doesnt
<superm1> on 0.21?
<superm1> the scanner is improved...
<npurciful> yeah i using .021
<npurciful> .21
<superm1> well there is always crying then :)
<Egghead3> after upgrade to .21, i get an 'audio stream changed' error in my mythfrontend log, and ideas fixes?
<superm1> or if you get a backtrace, you can throw that our way
<superm1> do you by chance?
<npurciful> got channel 9.1 to work and know 4.1 doesnt
<npurciful> no i dont
<superm1> i'm surprised the *scanner* would be what goes down
<superm1> usually its during playback
<superm1> you're on the latest firmware i'm assuming right?
<npurciful> yeah, i have done the scan with hdhr_config scan
<npurciful> it fined all the channels
<superm1> can you export that to a channels.conf by chance?
<abarbaccia> superm1: im taking some notes -- but basically i compiled the package and installed it. rebooting the system since the modules weren't playing nice with the unload...
<superm1> abarbaccia, you have a cvs compile still on the system?
<superm1> like a full checkout i mean
<abarbaccia> no
<superm1> okay good
<abarbaccia> this is a fresh install, just now with this package installed also
<abarbaccia> should i be removing the lirc package?
<abarbaccia> thats provided by mythbuntu
<npurciful> that is what i was trying to figure out is how to convert the hdhr scan to channel.conf
<MythbuntuGuest40> ata1.00
<superm1> abarbaccia, no you shouldn't
<superm1> these modules should take precedence automatically
<superm1> and they were provided from linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic anyway
<superm1> so that wouldn't change anything
<abarbaccia> superm1: okay, then we have no success.
<mcquaid> does mythbuntu gutsy rep have different dependencies that ubuntu hardy beta's own rep of .21?
<mcquaid> cause when I go to install mythweb on my gutsy box thta is using your sources, it doesn't flag anything for install as deps
<mcquaid> but on my hardy beta box, trying to install mythweb flags apache for install
<abarbaccia> superm1: actually, let me test something else out here quick.
<superm1> abarbaccia, ok
<abarbaccia> superm1: my cable box wasn't responding. but when i put the blaster up against a usb receiver - it blinked saying it was getting some sort of signal (maybe malformed). i'm testing with hte old module to see if that makes it blink
<Aquahallic> superm1: I edited my menu.lst to boot into generic kernel.. and it just sat on the splash screen with the bar going back and forth for a longtime.. and now it's saying something about busybox
<superm1> abarbaccia, is this an improvement over before that some signal is sent then albeit possibly malformed?
<superm1> Aquahallic, there is something on that bug for what to do
<superm1> about update-initramfs
<abarbaccia> superm1: just tested. packets are being sent but malformed in both the newly built, and the old package
<abarbaccia> can we see a list of the patches from pre1 to cvs somehow
<superm1> abarbaccia, i fear i've run into this before too
<superm1> abarbaccia, like 2-3 years ago
<abarbaccia> superm1: oh boy. that is never good.
<superm1> abarbaccia, and it was never resolved
<superm1> i switched away from serial
<superm1> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=373871
<abarbaccia> superm1: i have lirc working on an ubuntu box configured from source
<superm1> abarbaccia, well that is quite re-assuring...
<superm1> as for seeing all patches from CVS then to now, not easily.  this isn't bzr or git or anything smart like that :)
<superm1> abarbaccia, how did you make sure you loaded the old modules vs the new ones?
<superm1> abarbaccia, the other thing that i may not have notated in that bug..
<superm1> abarbaccia, i was able to take a nonfunctional lirc blasting computer, take its hard drive out, thrwo it in another, move my blaster over
<superm1> and it worked
<superm1> but the fact that this works with a CVS checkout makes me rather uneasy.
<abarbaccia> superm1: these are the machines i sell and i have serial blasters working from compiled source on ~65 of them
<npurciful> err i think i am going to do a scan with my dvb card to export to channel.conf
 * superm1 shrugs
<superm1> hm
<abarbaccia> so the hardware is tested. also, i ran into the same problem on gutsy. a compile from cvs fixed the issues
<superm1> abarbaccia, okay well lets do this.  i'll make a build on a ppa with all the debs
<superm1> abarbaccia, with the latest checkout
<abarbaccia> superm1: you beat me to it-  i was just oging to suggest that
<superm1> it won't be done building until about an hour or two from now
<superm1> so you can try tomorrowm ornign
<abarbaccia> sounds like tomorrow morning for me
<superm1> it it sorts things out for you i'll see what we can do about putting it directly in
<abarbaccia> you have my email - so if you can give me brief directions on how to checkout i should be able to handle it form there.
<superm1> if it doesn't then i'm at quite a loss
<superm1> it is a bunch of debs
<abarbaccia> superm1: i'll give up at that point too
<superm1> so it should be pretty straightforward
<superm1> i'll shoot you an email before i head to bed
<abarbaccia> oh, okay. then just the link is all i need. please email it so i have a copy when i'm at work (and don't have to dig through these logs)
<superm1> and we'll go from there
<abarbaccia> sounds great! thanks for helpin out here. nite.
<superm1> yup nite
<npurciful> superm1: i hooked up my pchdtv 5500 card and did a scan and it picked up all the stations
<superm1> npurciful, well you can share the results of that scan across tuners
<npurciful> yeah, that is what i did, kinda frustration though
<superm1> understandable
<npurciful> if you could convert hdhr_config scan /tuner0 channels.conf to something myth could read that would be great
<superm1> does that spit out a channels.conf in std format?
<superm1> or something that looks close to standard?
<npurciful> no really i will pastebin it
<npurciful> no = not
<npurciful> superm1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6029/
<superm1> yeah that's hardly useful
<superm1> that looks more like a log
<superm1> than a channels.conf
<npurciful> yeah
<npurciful> hey has anyone used or herd about the Western Digital Green Power drives preformance as a mythtv drive?
<npurciful> I ask because best buy (ugh) has them for a 100$ and my seagate i just bought die in 2 days RMA though and the Seagate was loud
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: MythTV 0.21 is released in gutsy-backports and Hardy.  Please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733607 for FAQs related to the upgrade :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Released ::  Mythbuntu 8.04 Beta released. :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ::  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/support for support information.
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: MythTV 0.21 is released in gutsy-backports and Hardy.  Please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733607 for FAQs related to the upgrade :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Released ::  Mythbuntu 8.04 Beta released. :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<sigma_1234> does the chronos video shuttle 2 tv card work in mythbuntu?
<sshirley> how do i run an application (like the MythFlix scripts) as user mythtv?
<superm1> sshirley, sudo su mythtv -c blah
<sshirley> Thanks!
<killaz> hi guys
<killaz> I'm installing mythbuntu on my system now...
<killaz> does it always take so long?
<killaz> I mean after the OK-list it jumps into a blackscreen... I can'y see anything now..
<killaz> I'm installing mythbuntu 8.04.
<killaz> I'm giving... think I'm going for the 7.10
<killaz> can anyone help me...
<killaz> I'm having some trouble installing mythbuntu
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> I did the Hardy upgrade... then I had that problem with it booting into 386 kernel us I went and changed it in my menu.lst to boot into generic kernel... now all I can get is BusyBox at top of screen and initramfs prompt... anyone seen this?
<laga> Aquahallic: yes.
<laga> Aquahallic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/188287
<mcquaid> i'm trying to find on the mythbuntu website the reps taht actually exist.  there's 20.2 for gutsy and there's a weekly build of truck, but where's .21 final?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mcquaid: in the backports
<mcquaid> in ubuntu backports? they don't have .21 do they? and i also have a hardy beta box
<laga> mcquaid: gutsy-backports has 0.21
<mcquaid> basically is there a page at mythbuntu.org that's lists the reps it has
<rhpot1991_laptop> the hardy beta should have 0.21 already
<mcquaid> yes hardy does have beta .21
<rhpot1991_laptop> what are you looking for then?
<mcquaid> but there are other reasons i'm asking.  for example hardy beta flags apache as a dep when installing mythweb, mythbuntu doesn't
<mcquaid> i use lighttp and it kind of annoys me that it's forcing apache
<mcquaid> i thought i read that you also have a stable .21 rep
<rhpot1991_laptop> lighthttp support is in the works as far as I know, but not done yet
<mcquaid> just wanted to confirm what actually repositories mythbuntu has
<laga> odd.
<laga> mcquaid: mythbuntu uses the ubuntu repositories.
<laga> mcquaid: um..
<laga> let's take a look at the dependencies of mythweb:
<laga> Depends: apache2 | httpd
<laga> i assume "httpd" is some kind of virtual dependency..
<foxbuntu> mcquaid, the depends change is coming but not there yet. I am the owner of the blueprint for lighty on mythbunut and working on it (slowly)
<laga> apache2-mpm-worker provides httpd...
<mcquaid> i can only think httpd is lighttp
<laga> mcquaid: the lighttpd also 'provides' httpd, so i dont know why it would be failing?
<mcquaid> it doesn't fail with you rep.  it's hardy's rep that insists on apache
<laga> sigh
<laga> we use "hardy's rep"
<laga> but it's not the first time i've heard about cases where the virtual dependency is failing
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think he is talking about mythbuntu 7.1
<mcquaid> well, i just realized going through my sources.list that i added http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: 0.21 on hardy still shouldn't insist on installing apache if lighttpd is already installed
<mcquaid> in my gutsy box.  so that's your own rep no? your not grabing snapshots for truck from hardy
<laga> mcquaid: was lighthttpd already installed on that box?
<mcquaid> yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga: I'm still confused as to what is what, he seemed to indicate he was at 0.20.2 on gutsy
<mcquaid> no i'm using .21 hardy. on gutsy i upgraded to .21 using your truck rep. not realizing it was available from backports
<laga> mcquaid: ghe gutsy-backports is the one you should be using.. the trunk repositority will get really unstable soon :)
<mcquaid> so i just wanted to confirm your reps and i'll probably switch back to backports on this gutsy box just to keep it in sync with the backend
<laga> but right now, i think it still has 0.21
<mcquaid> ya i figure so ;) didn't even notcie i was using trunk
<laga> mcquaid: heh
<mcquaid> ya the file versions just seem to be .21
<laga> mcquaid: you can reproduce that problem with mythweb?
<mcquaid> yep one sec
<mcquaid> http://www.pastebin.ca/955304
<mcquaid> i wanted to show in there i have lighttp installed, forgot how to show a pkg is installed
<rhpot1991_laptop> dpkg -l <package> |grep ^ii
<laga> mcquaid: can you also show me apt-cache show lighttpd and apt-cache show mythweb
<mcquaid> yep
<laga> use apt-cache policy lighttpd
<laga> to find out if a package is installed
<mcquaid> ok
<mcquaid> so you want policy or show? or both?
<laga> all of them, it cant hurt ;)
<mcquaid> ok
<mcquaid> http://www.pastebin.ca/955312
<mcquaid> i noticed on gutsy (which didn't require apache, the one using your trunk rep) it asked me if i wanted to configure security.  I don't know if this part is geared toward security for apache and not necessarily lighttp
<mcquaid> sorry config security during mythweb install
<laga> it's geared towards apache.
<laga> mcquaid: do you hae php4 or php5 installed?
<laga> for your lighttpd?
<foxbuntu> laga, I think you can only use php5 to make it work properly with lightty
<mcquaid> i do on gutsy, not on hardy
<mcquaid> thought i had on both, so if i install php5 it'll satisfy the dep?
<laga> mcquaid: yeah, i think so.
<laga> foxbuntu: i'm not sure if php4 will work with mythweb
<mcquaid> all the question about mythweb asking if you want it secure.  i would like that but suspect it's doing something maybe exclusively for apache
<laga> mcquaid: exclusively for apache, yes.
<foxbuntu> mcquaid, the security is for apache, but it will be for lighty as well when the build is complete
<laga> we haven't gotten around to making it work for lighttpd
<mcquaid> ok
<mcquaid> is it somewhat easy to apply after the fact? i guess i'll read about security with lighttpd, most articles are geared towards apache
<foxbuntu> mcquaid, its much the same as apache
<mcquaid> ok
<mcquaid> hmm, on my gutsy box i have nothing apache but php5 installed. on hardy i flagged php5 for install and it flags apache as a dep
<mcquaid> ok deps must have changed. on my gutsy box i don't have apache, but there is an update available in gutsy for php5. if i flag the upgrade it wants to install apache
<laga> flag?
<laga> just *install* php5 and then, in a separate run, try to install mythweb
<mcquaid> sorry shouldn't have used flag twice.  i manually checked php5 install on the hardy box and it flags apache
<MrUnagi> can someone help me with figuring out the differences to the front in and backend and all that lingo =/
<mcquaid> it does the same thing on my gutsy box if i indicate to upgrade php5, i guess there's a new version in gutsy updates that i never grabbed
<laga> MrUnagi: http://wiki.mythtv.org
<mcquaid> but previously i must have installed php5 on my gutsy box, and i have no apache stuff installed
<mcquaid> so it seems to be an added dep
<laga> dude, what does "flag" mean?
<mcquaid> heh.  what i mean by that is if in aptget/synaptic i say install php5 its states (or flags) apache as a dep
<laga> ah
<laga> that's weird
<mcquaid> it obviously didn't at one point in gutsy as i have php5 but no apache at all, but it's upgrade 'flags' the same deps now as hardy
<laga> mcquaid: find out what lighttpd uses for php.. maybe php5-cgi
<laga> once php5-cgi is installed
<laga> you can install php5
<mcquaid> ok i'll try that
<mcquaid> heh that worked
<mcquaid> if this works then, i guess apache is a suggests and not a depends.  i remember way back when there was a way in synaptic not to flag suggests only deps
<weiser> Is it possielbel to use the buildin IR port on my laptop as a receiver fore my remote control?
<Tuv0k> !ir
<ubotu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Tuv0k> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> :(
<Tuv0k> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> weiser, http://www.lirc.org/irda.html
<pdragon> wth was that
<rhpot1991_laptop> weiser: in theory sure, but you would need to do some research and find out what that device is and if it can work with lirc
<rhpot1991_laptop> if it does you can do things like sudo cat /dev/lirc0/ to see if it gets anything from your remote
<weiser> hmm I do have /dev/lircd so there migth be a change
<mkargar_> how to changing mythtv interface font's?(default size is very large!!)
<foxbuntu> mkargar_, Utils/Settings > Setup > Appearance > 3 page or so
<mkargar_> very thx
<Brice> hi
<Brice> has anyone installed mythbuntu on a htpc (zenega) ?
<laga> Brice: not enough memory.
<laga> Brice: 128M (s100) would work if you instaleld ubuntu-mythtv-frontend instead of the xfce stuff
<Brice> do you have a howto maybe?
<laga> no.
<Brice> because at the moment i am using the Zendeb (Debian derivate) on the S100, and the VDR does not work with my dvb-t card
<laga> the zenega wiki has a howto to get ubuntu working on the s100, i'd use that.
<Brice> but the wiki is poor
<laga> Brice: you'll be low on memory if you try to run a mythbackend on there as well
<Brice> hmm, are you german?
<laga> i've never tried it, but i dont expect it to be working very well..
<laga> yes
<Brice> ok, also welches distribution verwendest du auf der s100?
<Brice> -s
<laga> Brice: this is a english channel
<Brice> querry?
<laga> i still use ubuntu feisty
<laga> no, i'm busy
<Brice> ok
<laga> Brice: have you tried zenslack?
<Brice> yeah, but zenslack is old. Zendeb is running nearly perfectly, wlan and everything works, only the Twinhan DVB-T does not
<Brice> sry for carp english
<Brice> crap
<Nikas> So, i asked it mythtv-users without answer. I can see this when watching live tv: "Encoder 8 is local on mythtv and is watching Live TV: 'OC' on Kanal 5. This recording will end at 17:05." It's 17:21 here now but mythtv continues to record live tv to ONE BIG file with the show name "OC". I'm using .21 and have not had this problem before. Every show should be recorded in live tv mode in different recordings.
<Nikas> different files i mean. Now it records to one big file with the show name that was on when i started watching
<Nikas> so, any clues?
<laga> Brice: your english is just fine :)
<Brice> laga: have you got a howto for dvb-installation?
<laga> Brice: i doubt 128M will be enough to run mythbackend and mythfrontend on one computer.. although i seem to remember that i still have some free memory. but if you have to run the msql server on the s100 as well, then it won't be enough.
<laga> Brice: depends.. for what?
<Brice> for VDR... or do you mean which device?
<laga> Brice: this is #ubuntu-mythtv.. it's unlikely you'll find somewhere in here who can give you advice on VDR :) www.vdr-portal.de is a great community, though
<killaz> hey guys
<killaz> Can one of you help installing an XMLTV grabber for mythtv
<mcquaid_> trying to setup mythweb with lighttp. i modified lighttpd conf to point to mythtv and get this restarting lighttp:
<mcquaid_> base-docroot doesn't exist: /var/www/mythtv/
<mcquaid_> google's not providing much on that
<foxbuntu> mcquaid_, follow the wiki for mythweb on lighttpd
<mcquaid_> ok i'll look at that
<mcquaid_> hmm, the fastcgi.server portion with the database details, does that matter where it goes in lighttpd.conf?
<rhpot1991_laptop> killaz: sudo apt-get install xmltv
<MythbuntuGuest77> Is there anyway to have a direct conversation with the main developers of Mythbutu?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest77: depends.
<laga> do you know voodoo?
<mcquaid_> damn, not having much luck with lighttpd, i think i'll give in and try apache
<laga> MythbuntuGuest77: there's #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<MythbuntuGuest55> Hello can someone help me
<killaz> rhpot1991: I'm going to try that
<MythbuntuGuest55> my problem is, i have update mythbuntu automaticly, but now i cant access to the videos not with the frontend
<MythbuntuGuest55> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest55> and over the web interface when i try opend the video database it says Could not create a symlink to /var/lib/mythtv/videos, the local
<MythbuntuGuest55> do you have an idear?
<killaz> rhpot1991: the problem is when I go to the spurce I'm expecting to see the grabber in the list. Now I only see the SD, EIT and No grabber.... when MythTV search for XMLTV grabbers it doesnt find anything
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest55: see the faqs in the topic
<rhpot1991_laptop> killaz: never used xmltv, sorry
<MythbuntuGuest55> i try to lock... thanks
<MythbuntuGuest55> thanks in frontend now it works, but in web interface the same problem
<rhpot1991_laptop>  your symlinks are off
<rhpot1991_laptop> it says in the faqs
<MythbuntuGuest55> mhh i search, again
<killaz> rhpot1991: ok no problem..... going to try on another channel... maybe someone there can help me.
<rhpot1991_laptop> killaz: you can check #mythtv-users, prob better odds there
<killaz> rhpot1991: yup trying there hopefully someone knows the solution for this problem... because MythTV without an EPG is like a car without seats
<MythbuntuGuest55> oh ok i have found and look with mc in the directory.... there are 3 red ! music video and covers but how can i fix it?
<rhpot1991_laptop> point them at the real locations
<rhpot1991_laptop> delete the old (sudo rm <link>)
<rhpot1991_laptop> and make a new (sudo ln -s <place to point at> <link>) do a man ln and check that I did the order right
<MythbuntuGuest55> its the original place in videos
<MythbuntuGuest55> its corct? sudo lb -s /var/lib/mythtv/videos video
<rhpot1991_laptop> ln -s
<MythbuntuGuest55> oh ok typeerror
<rhpot1991_laptop> if that order is right then sure
<rhpot1991_laptop> I always mix up the order, so
<MythbuntuGuest55> i have typed but the errorr is still there
<MythbuntuGuest55> oh sorry now it says symlinc to covers.... sorry i edit
<rhpot1991_laptop> do the covers too
<MythbuntuGuest55> mutch thanks now it works finde
<rhpot1991_laptop> np
<mcquaid__> i'd rather have my mythtv user be able to login.  is it only because the mythtv user's id is below 1000 that prevents him from logging in?
<mcquaid__> sigh i mean login to X
<MythbuntuGuest64> I have lost the icons and text on the OSD,  change the theme in the database and only the background shows up.  Any ideas how to fix?
<Joe_Sawnson> MythbuntuGuest64, it sounds like you are having PaintEngine issues
<Joe_Sawnson> MythbuntuGuest64, try running mythfrontend from the terminal like this: mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=OpenGL (Uppercase O is important)
<Joe_Sawnson> MythbuntuGuest64, if that doesn't work try this: mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=QT
<mcquaid> i setup a password when installing mythweb, but i'm never asked for my pass when i go to localhost/mythweb
<mcquaid> using apache
<laga> mcquaid: what version of mythweb?
<mcquaid> .21
<laga> mcquaid: from gutsy?
<mcquaid> hardy beta
<laga> what version exactly?
<mcquaid> 0.21.0-0-ubuntu3
<mcquaid> sorry it's not that i just don't get the pass screen, it show access denied for db
<laga> mcquaid: are you sure that lighttpd isn't running anymore?
<laga> ah
<laga> ok..
<mcquaid> the db connection settings look fine in mythweb.conf.apache
<mcquaid> i changed it from localhost to it's ip but same thing
<laga> mcquaid: it's configured in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<laga> it should be working automagically, though. do you see what's wrong in that file?
<mcquaid> sites-available looks the exact same, except it's still localhost
<mcquaid> no one sec
<mcquaid> yeah the pass wasn't set it /etc/apache2/sites-available
<mcquaid> got in now. ok so my issue is the login
<laga> mcquaid: can you post the stuff from line thirty to fifty from /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythweb.conf?
<mcquaid> ok
<mcquaid_> laga, http://www.pastebin.ca/955814
<laga> mcquaid_: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<laga> answer 'yes', enter your user name and password
<laga> repeat one more time
<mcquaid> ok
<laga> i need to adjust the damn regular expression...
<mcquaid_> same thing.  it's kicks in an apache restart, don't think it's related but i get this apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<mcquaid_> i had to change the pass again in sites-available but that's all i changed
<laga> mcquaid_: does that section still look the same?
<mcquaid_> one sec
<mcquaid_> yep looks the same
<laga> that's very, very odd.
<mcquaid_> http://www.pastebin.ca/955839
<laga> mcquaid_: did you do it (dpkg-reconfigure mythweb) twice?
<mcquaid_> do it twice? once just now. previously i did it when i first installed mythweb through synaptic
<laga> you need to do it again
<laga> to remove the second level of #
<laga> so it takes effect
<mcquaid> ah ok
<mcquaid> bingo. that worked!
<mcquaid> thx
<laga> great
<mcquaid> did it fail via synaptic because i previously had lighttp installed?
<laga> no
<laga> it failed because i broke it ;)
<mcquaid> ah
<mcquaid> ;)
<mcquaid_> hmm, i want to try this flash streaming (even though it's experimental)  needs ffpmeg with mp3 support.
<mcquaid_> usually i get that from mediubntu
<mcquaid_> do mythbuntu reps provide a ffmpeg with mp3?
<rhpot1991> only for gutsy currently
<rhpot1991> their hardy ffmpeg is behind
<mcquaid> yeah just checked :(
<mcquaid> i was hoping they'd have a hardy rep setup by the beta
<rhpot1991> they do
<rhpot1991> but its not done yet
<mcquaid> ah, i wsa just going by here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mcquaid> is there mention fo that anywhere? regarding hardy and medibuntu
<mcquaid> ?
<rhpot1991> reguarding what, that they are doing one, or that ffmpeg doesn't work in it?
<mcquaid> just maybe a mention of the status of the hardy one. i was curious if they were doing a pre release or waiting till final
<mcquaid> i guess somewhere i could check later
<rhpot1991> I asked them to bump it, they told me it would be done before the hardy release
<rhpot1991> I put words in the FAQs about it
<mcquaid_> ah ok
<mcquaid> one last thing.  i noticed my mythtv user on the box with the backend can't login to X.  I believe it's because mythtv's userid is below 1000?
<mcquaid> iis that the case, or is there any other thing that prevents mythtv from logging in?
<rhpot1991> not entirely sure there, you can sudo su mythtv at a terminal if you want to run things as it
<laga> mcquaid: you shouldn't run anything as "mythtv"
<laga> that's entirely unsupported
<laga> only the backend runs as "mythtv"
<laga> everything else is done as your normal user
<mcquaid_> ok.
<rhpot1991> laga: any bright ideas how I can modify a file that my user doesn't have rights to while sudo is busted?
<rhpot1991> besides booting a live cd
<laga> rhpot1991: local root exploits? ;)
<rhpot1991> upgrade busted my /etc/hosts so now I can't sudo
<rhpot1991> kinda need sudo to fix it :(
<laga> awesome :/
<laga> rhpot1991: you can boot into init=/bin/bash
<rhpot1991> if I am rebooting I can just use a live cd to do it
<laga> just add that to menu entry in grub
<laga> true :>
<rhpot1991> gonna see if the alternate cd detects my raid card I guess
<rhpot1991> Peter_Griffin: with great mustache comes great responsibility
 * Peter_Griffin rushes into the burning building
<Peter_Griffin> GAA!! My Mustache!
<laga> what the hell
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> stroke! stroke! stroke!
<Peter_Griffin> Hi laga can you help me?
<Peter_Griffin> tgm4883, told me you could
<rhpot1991> anyone see any NVP: prebuffering pause in their frontend logs?
<laga> Peter_Griffin: he was probably lying. what do you need to know?
<laga> rhpot1991: that can mean anything.. check wiki.mythtv.org
<Peter_Griffin> with diskless can I use a dhcpd server on a seperate network vlan?
<laga> Peter_Griffin: i have no clue. :)
<laga> if you insist on using vlans, you gotta know how to handle them :)
<Peter_Griffin> laga, will webmin work with diskless?
<laga> Peter_Griffin: i don't know
<laga> i havent used webmin in years
<rhpot1991> laga: not much good on the wiki, already looked, and I can't find any decent info other than "me too"
<rhpot1991> on the mailing list
<rhpot1991> guess I'll wait till my wife is done watching and mess with the playback profiles
<laga> rhpot1991: try with mythfrontend -v playback ...
<laga> or -v important,general,playback,audio
<rhpot1991> alright, I'll try that after she is done
<rhpot1991> they are local files, so it should be ok, and the cpu is only hitting 40-50%
<Peter_Griffin> laga, do you know what "RTC Video Tweak" is in mythbuntu control centre?
<laga> Peter_Griffin: if you move your mouse over the entries, you get a popup with a help text
<Peter_Griffin> ah
<Peter_Griffin> just saw that
 * laga stabs the crap out of Peter_Griffin 
<Peter_Griffin> lmao
<Peter_Griffin> what what that for?
<rhpot1991> we got another stabber
<laga> you're foxbuntu ;)
<Peter_Griffin> no im not
<Peter_Griffin> Im Peter Griffin
<laga> heh
<Peter_Griffin> laga, joe clevland brain and I are headed down to the clam for a drink, you in?
 * laga sends Peter_Griffin to the mental asylum
 * Peter_Griffin escapes
<foxbuntu> hey laga Peter_Griffin told me you suck
<laga> did he also tell you to stop eating those mushrooms?
<foxbuntu> but
<foxbuntu> but
<foxbuntu> but
<foxbuntu> I like the pretty colors
<laga> heh
<TelnetManta> Anyone here familiar with DVB-S and Myth
<TelnetManta> ?
<bobcallaway__> is anyone familiar with installing cx88-alsa drivers
<Cackette> hey laga,y ou around?
<laga> Cackette: yup
<Cackette> what do you recommend i do
<Cackette> about yesterday
<KillerKiwi2005_> TelnetManta: Ive set that up once
<Cackette> since we got the HD and SD videos to work in mplayer w/ x11
<laga> Cackette: i suggest you make sure that your video drivers are working correctly
<Cackette> how do i do that?
<Cackette> i'm running the nvidia restricted driver
<laga> Cackette: post in the forums and provide /var/log/Xorg.0.log, the output of 'xvinfo'.. and the output of 'glxinfo' while you're at it
<laga> i'm gonna look at it in a few minutes or tomorrow, gotta run right now
<Cackette> ok
<Cackette> its possible to shh into it and do all this from a windows box, right?
<laga> Cackette: yes
<Cackette> hrmm, neither xvinfo or glxinfo work
<laga> ah
<laga> right
<Cackette> htpc@htpc:~$ xvinfo
<Cackette> xvinfo:  Unable to open display
<laga> you need to run them like this:
<laga> DISPLAY=:0 xvinfo
<Cackette> and how do i post all 580 lines of xorg.0.log
<laga> Cackette: you can download it using sftp.. or open a web browser on your mythbuntu box
<Cackette> i tried to connect to the box via FTP
<Cackette> but it denied the connection
<laga> yeah, sftp works over ssh
<Cackette> oh?
<Cackette> details?
<laga> Cackette:  dont know how to use sftp from windows
<Cackette> oh
<Cackette> might as well just upload them to my fileserver from the mythbox
<Cackette> brb
<Egghead3> after upgrade to .21, i get a flood of 'audio stream changed' errors in my mythfrontend log, and ideas whats causing this?
<TelnetManta> Anyone else have trouble with channel scanner in .21?????
<TelnetManta> segfaults all over the place
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-25
<Cackette> i get that too, Egghead3
<Cackette-Laptop> ok laga
<Egghead3> ive done a bunch of google searches, not a whole lot out there on this problem
<Cackette-Laptop> i'm gonna make this easier and work from the laptop in the same room as the HDTV
<Egghead3> cackette, does you mythfrontend log fill up fast with these errors?
<Cackette-Laptop> yeah, it goes
<laga> TelnetManta: are you using mythtv-setup or mythtv-setup.real?
<Cackette-Laptop> laga: http://pastebin.org/25183 and http://pastebin.org 25182 and http://kodiak.24quotes.com/Xorg.0.log
<Cackette-Laptop> http://pastebin.org/25182 i mean
<TelnetManta> laga: mythtv-setup
<TelnetManta> laga: It may have something to do with my theme. I'm using BlooBuntu-Wide
<TelnetManta> superm1: !!!!
<TelnetManta> superm1: long time no see, my fault though
<superm1> hi TelnetManta
<superm1> what you been up to?
<TelnetManta> took a break and finally had to get my myth box back up, couldnt take it anymore :)
<superm1> hehe
<TelnetManta> fighting segfaults in mythtv-setup while scanning chans now. arg
<superm1> hm another one of those...
<superm1> hd homerun?
<MrJacks0n> update the dvb stuff
<TelnetManta> superm1: nah, dvbs cards
<superm1> well file bug(s) :)
<TelnetManta> I dont follow
<sysadm-myth> looking for help with bt878 tuner card in myttv
<sysadm-myth> ..>  mythtv
<superm1> TelnetManta, when mythtv-setup crashes, apport should be able to catch the crash
<superm1> and submit it to launchpad for you
<superm1> TelnetManta, just make sure you have apport-gtk installed
<superm1> and if you didn't, then reboot after installing it
<sysadm-myth> set up backend to use this card as an analog v4l device but mythtv doesn't find any channels on scan, in fact finishes in about half a second
<TelnetManta> was already installed
<superm1> TelnetManta, and apport isn't catching it?
<TelnetManta> superm1: nope, usually a core dump
<superm1> run this
<superm1> sudo /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk
<superm1> see if it catches the old reports
<TelnetManta> none found
<TelnetManta> would it matter that I installed from source and not apt?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> it doesnt catch that kind of stuff
<TelnetManta> that splains it
<laga> if you installed from source, you won't get our script wrapping goodness ;)
<laga> TelnetManta: use taskset -c 0 to bind mythtv-setup to one CPU
<sysadm-myth> any one willing to help with tuner problem
<superm1> sysadm-myth, you haven't said the problem
<superm1> !ask | sysadm-myth
<ubotu> sysadm-myth: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<laga> sysadm-myth: if someone has an answer, they will tell you
<Egghead3> after upgrade to .21, i get a flood of 'audio stream changed' errors in my mythfrontend log, and ideas?
<sysadm-myth> bt878 tuner, works in mplayer, mythtv doesn't try to scan channels if set up as a v4l analog card.  If i set to mpeg card, mythtv scans channels but obviously doesn't decode video properly because its not an mpeg card
<sysadm-myth> it seems like the tuner definitions within mythtv are faulty maybe
<sysadm-myth> ???
<superm1> sysadm-myth, well based on that, perhaps just scan as an mpeg and switch it back to analog before you use it?
<MythbuntuGuest71> Hey
<sysadm-myth> when I switch it back i loose the channels that were scanned for as mpeg card,   also it finds all 125 channels
<sysadm-myth> plus about 14 channels that start with the letter T
<superm1> sysadm-myth, okay
<superm1> well when you scan as analog, whats mythtv-setup say in the terminal
<superm1> about why it cant
<sysadm-myth> it doesn't say that it can't, in the setup menu the screen flickers for about .5 sec and acts like it is finished
<laga> Cackette: your X logs look sane.. post them on the forums, maybe someone has an idea. it's also very odd that it's not working in mplayer either with -vo xv
<laga> Cackette: unless you used to use xvmc..
<Cackette-Laptop> i have no idea what it used to use, i never messed w/ anything before .21
<TelnetManta> laga: taskset command not found?
<Cackette-Laptop> only weird thing i did was get the restricted nvidia driver because hte normal one wouldnt allow 1920x1080
<superm1> TelnetManta, install util-linux
<superm1> that's odd its missing though
<superm1> its part of ubuntu-minimal
<superm1> sysadm-myth, that's really odd.
<TelnetManta> superm1: still not found
<sysadm-myth> superm1 what utility does mythtv use to tune the channels  v4l2-ctl or ivtv-ctl
<TelnetManta> this is an older system, edgy
<superm1> sysadm-myth, neither of those
<superm1> its part of the v4l2 api
<superm1> TelnetManta, well that's why...
<superm1> it's probably somewhere else
<superm1> TelnetManta, mythtv-setup has problems working off two cpus and scanning
<superm1> so that sets it's affinity to a single one
<sysadm-myth> superm1, mplayer and tvtime work just fine, is there something that they may be setting in the /proc filesystem before they start that mythtv isnt
<TelnetManta> yeah, I've seen it before and thought I'de used it on this system but I guess not
<MythbuntuGuest71> Hey guys have a question?
<Cackette-Laptop> just ask it
<superm1> TelnetManta, well if it's not on edgy anywhere, perhaps upgrade your system :)
<MythbuntuGuest54> Hi
<superm1> sysadm-myth, i'm not that informed on the backend code for it.  you may consider poking in #mythtv-users
<TelnetManta> superm1: ECK!
<MythbuntuGuest71> Has anyone in the roon succesfully used a HVR-1250 with the latest stable release of mythbutu
<sysadm-myth> superm1, thanks alot
<superm1> sysadm-myth, np sorry i couldn't help further
<sysadm-myth> does anyone know how to identify a hauppauge wintv card from model number
<MythbuntuGuest54> I get a warning about the recorningsserver
<MythbuntuGuest54> How do I make it stop alerting al the time
<MythbuntuGuest71> the HVR-1250 is the new Hybrid PCI-e ATSC card
<TelnetManta> superm1: schedutils
<TelnetManta> now to figure out the command to run
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest71, what's the warning
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest71, i wouldn't expect so
<TelnetManta> okay, MUCH better now with only one cpu!
<TelnetManta> laga: Thanks!
<TelnetManta> superm1: Thanks!
<TelnetManta> Now I can get back to looking for a theme thats nicer than Bloo-tube. Not sure its possible htough
<superm1> TelnetManta, if you upgrade to hardy there are plenty of themes in apt......
<Cackette-Laptop> isnt hardy a beta?
<superm1> Cackette, it is
<superm1> but i'm just saying...\
<TelnetManta> superm1: I meant Myth themes.
<superm1> TelnetManta, so did i
<TelnetManta> superm1: ok ;)
<superm1> we have a ton of them available in hardy now
<TelnetManta> oops :)
<Cackette-Laptop> i'm on .21 and using mythcenter-wide i believe
<Cackette-Laptop> on gutsy
<Cackette-Laptop> theres alot of themes in apt already
<TelnetManta> too bad the guy who made bloo-tube has anger issues lol
<superm1> Cackette-Laptop, there's even more :)
<Cackette-Laptop> i'm satisfied w/ the ones in .21
<Cackette-Laptop> i see 11 OSD and regular themes
<Cackette-Laptop> how many in hardy?
<superm1> 21
<Cackette-Laptop> does myth work differently in hardy? i'm considering upgrading to see if it'll fix my playback problems
<superm1> there are a few specific fixes in hardy
<superm1> but not necessarily going to fix your playback problems
<laga> superm1: mplayer -vo xv doesn't work for Cackette-Laptop either..
<Cackette-Laptop> yeah
<Cackette-Laptop> only -vo x11
<superm1> Cackette-Laptop, well xvmc sounds like the way to go then
<Cackette-Laptop> i'm wondering if theres some update for my drivers, but i dont know how to check
<superm1> Cackette-Laptop, well newer drivers in hardy too...
<Cackette-Laptop> maybe new drivers in my gutsy?
<Cackette-Laptop> i dont know how to check
<superm1> what's the card?
<Cackette-Laptop> i installed the restricted driver w/ automatix
<Cackette-Laptop> nvidia 6600
<laga> baaaah
<Cackette-Laptop> non-GT
<laga> auotmatix. scary
<laga> automatix*
<superm1> Cackette-Laptop, you have UseEvents "true" ?
<superm1> in xorg.conf?
<Cackette-Laptop> absolutely no clue
<superm1> Cackette-Laptop, well take a look
<superm1> open up xorg.conf in an editor
<superm1> and see
<Cackette-Laptop> i'm looking
<Cackette-Laptop> UseEvents isnt found
<superm1> that makes a world of difference
<Cackette-Laptop> where do i put it
<Cackette-Laptop> at the end?
<superm1> Option “UseEvents” “True”
<superm1> in the device section
<Cackette-Laptop> where specifically
<Cackette-Laptop> theres alot of lines that say device
<superm1> in the video device section
<Cackette-Laptop> http://kodiak.24quotes.com/Xorg.0.log if you wanna look
<superm1> not your xorg.0.log
<superm1> your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cackette-Laptop> oh
<Cackette-Laptop> lemme look
<Cackette-Laptop> Section "Device"
<Cackette-Laptop> that?
<superm1> yes
<Cackette-Laptop> and i just add Option "Use Events" "True"
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> well
<Cackette-Laptop> whats this do
<superm1> not with that space
<superm1> look closer how mine was
<superm1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/NVidiaProprietaryDriver
<superm1> read about it there
<Cackette-Laptop> yeah, i didnt put a space
<Cackette-Laptop> so now i should try to play a mplayer -vo xv
<Cackette-Laptop> or what
<superm1> restart X
<superm1> and try it all again
<Cackette-Laptop> restart X
<Cackette-Laptop> how
<Cackette-Laptop> lol
<Cackette-Laptop> :(
<superm1> from ssh.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<superm1> or just restart the computer
<Cackette-Laptop> complete restart
<superm1> FYI, this would have been done by default during the mythbuntu install when you picked your driver to start....
<Cackette-Laptop> or logout
<Cackette-Laptop> i changed my driver after install
<Cackette-Laptop> the regular driver wouldnt let me run 1920x1080
<Cackette-Laptop> the restricted one did
<superm1> yeah i'm saying during install, if you picked the restricted one during ubiquity
<superm1> it would have done this for you
<Cackette-Laptop> o
<Cackette-Laptop> restarting now
<Cackette-Laptop> after, i try to use mplayer -vo xv?
<superm1> sure
<Cackette-Laptop> hopefully thats the fix i was looking for
<Cackette-Laptop> my box hasnt worked in 2 weeks
<Cackette-Laptop> 1 of them w/ me not here, the other me trying to fix it
<Cackette-Laptop> are you shitting me
<Cackette-Laptop> thats the fix
<Cackette-Laptop> you're a king, superm1
<superm1> yeah np
<superm1> if you're around and see some other folks running into the same issue ever, be sure to mention this as a possible fix :)
<Cackette-Laptop> i will, thanks
<Cackette-Laptop> when i go into mythweb/video i get this error:
<Cackette-Laptop> Could not create a symlink to /var/lib/mythtv/videos, the local MythVideo directory for this hostname (htpc). Please create a symlink to your MythVideo directory at data/video in order to use the video portions of MythWeb.
<superm1> is your videos directory not that?
<Cackette-Laptop> it is
<rhpot1991> Cackette-Laptop: look at the FAQs in the topic
<rhpot1991> the fix for that is in there
<Cackette-Laptop> ok
<Cackette-Laptop> whats a symlink
<laga> Cackette-Laptop: man ln
<superm1> or even wikipedia
<superm1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<laga> Cackette-Laptop: open a terminal, type "man ln" and hit enter
<Cackette-Laptop> kk
<Cackette-Laptop> how do i verify if they're broken/existant
<Cackette-Laptop> i'm in /var/www/mythweb/data
<Cackette-Laptop> my videos are in /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<rhpot1991> (somone needs to verify this happens in ubuntu, it does in putty)do a ls -la and the broken ones show up in red
<Cackette-Laptop> is the symlink red?
<Cackette-Laptop> i dont know what i'm doing
<rhpot1991> the name of it and what it is pointing at will both be in red text with a black background
<rhpot1991> if in doubt try to cd to the link
<rhpot1991> it will yell if something is wrong
<Cackette-Laptop> so in /var/www/ythweb/data a red "video" is the link?
<rhpot1991> do:
<rhpot1991> cd /var/www/mythweb/data
<rhpot1991> then
<rhpot1991> ls -la
<rhpot1991> and look for red
<Cackette-Laptop> the one i just made is in light blue
<Cackette-Laptop> video -> /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<rhpot1991> good now do this
<rhpot1991> cd video
<rhpot1991> and you should see your videos
<Cackette-Laptop> ah, i see, the error in mythweb changed
<rhpot1991> now its prob the covers
<Cackette-Laptop> yeah
<rhpot1991> gotta go back and fix them
<Cackette-Laptop> so now i do sudo ln -s /var/lib/mythv/MythVideo video_covers
<Cackette-Laptop> Could not create a symlink to /home/htpc/.mythtv/MythVideo, the local MythVideo artwork directory for this hostname (htpc). Please create a symlink to your MythVideo directory at data/video_covers in order to use the video artwork portions of MythWeb.
<Cackette-Laptop> correct?
<rhpot1991> I think by default they are in /home/<your user>/.mythtv/MythVideo
<rhpot1991> look around in there till you find them, then point video_covers at that
<Cackette-Laptop> ok
<Cackette-Laptop> sudo ln -s /home/htpc/.mythtv/MythVideo
<Cackette-Laptop> video_covers
<rhpot1991> if htpc is your user
<Cackette-Laptop> it is
<Cackette-Laptop> but i dont see MythVideo in that folder
<rhpot1991> check and make sure there are covers there
<Cackette-Laptop> just MythPhone and mythstream
<Cackette-Laptop> maybe they're in the user mythtv
<Cackette-Laptop> not there either
<rhpot1991> look around in your /home/htpc/.mythtv folder
<rhpot1991> might be in a sub directory under there
<rhpot1991> I forget the default, you can look on the setup menu on your frontend to find it
<Cackette-Laptop> theres backend_configured, lircrc
<Cackette-Laptop> for folders
<Cackette-Laptop> it says they're in /home/htpc/.mythtv/MythVideo
<Cackette-Laptop> but i dont see that folder
<rhpot1991> have you downloaded any covers?
<Cackette-Laptop> uh
<Cackette-Laptop> no
<Cackette-Laptop> whats a cover anyways
<TelnetManta> have any parental controls made it into Myth yet?
<Cackette-Laptop> nope
<Cackette-Laptop> oh, maybe
<rhpot1991> cover as in dvd cover
<Cackette-Laptop> i thought you were talking about my mythbox
<Cackette-Laptop> i dont have a dvd drive
<Cackette-Laptop> so no
<rhpot1991> it grabs an image from imdb.com
<rhpot1991> to go along with the video
<rhpot1991> doesn't work for everything
<Cackette-Laptop> the only possible "cover" i have are for the recorded shows, theres pngs
<Cackette-Laptop> but thats in /recordings/ not /video/
<rhpot1991> make a directory and point your symlink at it
<Cackette-Laptop> all of a sudden, it works
<Cackette-Laptop> weird
<Cackette-Laptop> w/o the symlink for covers
<Cackette-Laptop> and now it doesnt
<rhpot1991> did you delete the broken one?
<Cackette-Laptop> yeah
<rhpot1991> just make a directory in .mythtv and point it at that
<Cackette-Laptop> ok
<Cackette-Laptop> mk video_covers
<Cackette-Laptop> right
<rhpot1991> thats what the symlink needs to be
<rhpot1991> it doesn't matter what the directory is
<Cackette-Laptop> how do i make a new directory lol
<Cackette-Laptop> i'm sorry
<rhpot1991> go where you want it
<Cackette-Laptop> i'm there
<rhpot1991> and do mkdir <directory name>
<rhpot1991> then you need to do some things to id
<Cackette-Laptop> mkdir, not mk
<rhpot1991> it
<rhpot1991> mkdir
<rhpot1991> then do:
<rhpot1991> sudo chown mythtv <directory>
<rhpot1991> sudo chgrp mythtv <directory>
<rhpot1991> sudo chmod 2775 <directory>
<rhpot1991> then go make your symlink
<Cackette-Laptop> and now i do sudo ln -s /home/htpc/.mythtv/video_covers video_covers
<Cackette-Laptop> or what
<Cackette-Laptop> was i supposed to make the folder MythVideo
<Cackette-Laptop> :eek:
<rhpot1991> well if you didn't you will want to go and change that to whatever you made in the frontend
<rhpot1991> but no big deal
<Cackette-Laptop> ok, we're good now
<Cackette-Laptop> thanks
<rhpot1991> no problem
<Cackette-Laptop> what playback profile should i be using
<Cackette-Laptop> do the specs of the PC really matter?
<Cackette-Laptop> nvidia 6600, amd 3000+, 2GB ram
<rhpot1991> HD, SD?
<Cackette-Laptop> both
<rhpot1991> I'd do cpu+
<rhpot1991> and see how that works out
<rhpot1991> might need to tweak some for your HD
<Cackette-Laptop> whats the diff between CPU+, CPU++ and High Quality
<Cackette-Laptop> right now its on CPU++
<rhpot1991> cpu++ requires more cpu power than cpu+
<Cackette-Laptop> an amd 3000+ isnt capable of cpu++?
<rhpot1991> you can try it if you want and see how it goes
<Cackette-Laptop> what about High Quality
<rhpot1991> try it and see
<Cackette-Laptop> actually, CPU+ doesnt work
<Cackette-Laptop> wait, wtf
<Cackette-Laptop> now CPU++ doesnt work
<Cackette-Laptop> or High Quality
<rhpot1991> well that would make sense
<rhpot1991> if cpu+ doesn't work, then the others wont either
<Cackette-Laptop> CPU++ was working before i switched to CPU+
<Cackette-Laptop> and now it isnt
<rhpot1991> SD vs HD?
<Cackette-Laptop> HD
<Cackette-Laptop> i'm getting only audio
<Cackette-Laptop> and rainbow screen
<rhpot1991> try a different recording
<Cackette-Laptop> all of the recordings work
<Cackette-Laptop> i've seen them all
<Cackette-Laptop> none of the playback profiles work now
<rhpot1991> try the recordings again
<rhpot1991> with the playback profile now
<Cackette-Laptop> i just did
<Cackette-Laptop> on CPU++
<Cackette-Laptop> which is what it was set to when it worked after adding that line to xorg.conf
<rhpot1991> check your deinterlacers
<rhpot1991> they can eat cpu
<rhpot1991> on that playback profile screen you need to go edit on each line, and there are deinterlacers in there
<Cackette-Laptop> ok
<Cackette-Laptop> what should i set them to
<Cackette-Laptop> currently the first one in CPU+ has Bob (2x) and Linear Blend
<Cackette-Laptop> ok, wierd, now w/o changing anything, except closing and reopening the frontend, they work
<Cackette-Laptop> this thing is pretty trippy, rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> trippy how?
<Cackette> why it worked, didnt work, then worked again
<Cackette> w/o changing anything
<Tuv0k> any idea why some shows stream, and others do not?
<foxbuntu> Tuv0k, bitrate
<Tuv0k> I'll look into it
<Tuv0k> and why .asx?
<Tuv0k> isn't there a more friendly stream for linux than that?
<Tuv0k> vlc just won't stream it
<rhpot1991> Tuv0k: when you stream the asx what password are you putting in there?
<Tuv0k> password for what?
<superm1> asx is just a container
<rhpot1991> my asx stream asks for a password
<superm1> it should open in totem usually
<rhpot1991> and for the life of me I have no idea which one it wants
<Tuv0k> mine does not
<rhpot1991> it doesn't take any of the ones that I use
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu and his hacking must be behind it then
<Tuv0k> more friendly container
<Tuv0k> maybe the fact that I'm ssh tunneling the stream has something to do with my irregular playback?
<Tuv0k> but i would think the ssh compression would be helping
<rhpot1991> eh not really
<Tuv0k> but the encryption hurting?
<rhpot1991> file xfers take longer over ssh
<superm1> longer file transfers?  sounds like witchcraft to me
<rhpot1991> you mean you didn't get that black magic storage drive?
<Tuv0k> mythtranscode is chopping these 2.1gb 1hr shows down to 768mb as opposed to 1.6gb from a few months ago
<Tuv0k> thats great
<Tuv0k> going to try to transcode even further with nuvexport
<rhpot1991> grrrr, superm1 freaking virtualbox wont capture my mouse???
<Tuv0k> I have to fix nuvexport where it renames the file into something human readable
<rhpot1991> Tuv0k: there is mythrename in the contrib folder
<Tuv0k> hmmm
<Tuv0k> have to read up on it
<Tuv0k> nuvexport is supposed to auto rename
<Tuv0k> but if mythrename does it first, nuvexport won't have to?
<Tuv0k> ok, transcoding to divx failed, even thought it said complete
<Tuv0k> but not in 30sec
<rhpot1991> busted ffmpeg?
<superm1> rhpot1991, yeah it will
<rhpot1991> no, I know that it does, it just wont
<rhpot1991> I get the window saying it is
<rhpot1991> click ok, or hit enter
<rhpot1991> and nothing
<rhpot1991> I wonder if it dislikes the fact that I copied these over from gutsy
<superm1> i dislike that
<superm1> cant speak for it though
<rhpot1991> dislike what?
<rhpot1991> all I want to do is set my IP so I can access it from elsewhere :(
<rhpot1991> seems like it might be a compiz problem
<superm1> why did compiz start?
<superm1> in a VM?
<superm1> that's crazy talk
<rhpot1991> no no, not in the vm, on the main box
<npurciful> hey whats up everyone
<npurciful> went and bought a 500gb WDC Green Power drive today
<npurciful> this thing is quiet and cool test via a thermometer is 95F
<superm1> rhpot1991, oh, just run away from compiz
<rhpot1991> I think I might be doing my networking wrong as well
<rhpot1991> added a new card just for the VM's
<rhpot1991> I was hoping I could just say hey use eth1, but it seems I have to do this bridging crap still
 * npurciful plans on having mythtv borked by the end of the night
<npurciful> rearanging 4 hdd it is bound to happen
<mcquaid> i have multiple xv outputs. is  there a way to indicate which one for myth to use?
<OpenMedia> Anyone got an alternative link for the 8.04 Beta?
<JFerret> Can someone help me get LIRC and my remote to work please
<JFerret> anybody.....
<superm1> OpenMedia, alternative?
<superm1> what's wrong with the main link?
<OpenMedia> Not getting the iso
<OpenMedia> http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso.md5sum
<OpenMedia> Doesn't even provide the md5sum
<superm1> turn off adblock
<superm1> and noscript
<superm1> if either are on
<OpenMedia> Ah.. Yup. I block urchin.sj
<OpenMedia> sorry urchin.js
<OpenMedia> So hows things superm1?
<superm1> OpenMedia, yeah we require analytics for tracking our data.  :)
<superm1> OpenMedia, going pretty well
<superm1> keeping busy
<OpenMedia> Working now?
<superm1> been working for ~5 weeks :)
<JFerret> Can someone help me get LIRC and my remote to work please
<superm1> !ask | JFerret
<ubotu> JFerret: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JFerret> superm1: got it come back in a hour or so :)
<OpenMedia> superm1: Looks like I might be in Porland for OSCON again, I've been selected as a speaker for OSCON and Linux World.
<superm1> JFerret, just ask exactly what you need to know, and if someone knows, they'll speak up :)
<superm1> OpenMedia, oh nice
<superm1> i'll be in Prague this year for UDS, but probably not in portland afaik at this piont
<superm1> i didn't submit any papers or anything
<OpenMedia> Nice..
<OpenMedia> Catch you later.. Need to head home..
<superm1> okay cu
<JFerret> Okay, how would I configure a Hauppauge TV remote to work with mythtv. I can't even get irw to work
<superm1> JFerret, well for starters, how'd you install lirc, what version of ubuntu?
<JFerret> superm1: mythbuntu 7.10, it came with the install :)
<superm1> okay, so things worked out of the box and stopped working?
<superm1> or never worked period
<JFerret> never worked
<superm1> okay so this is the i2c remote?
<superm1> or a usb one?
<JFerret> the i2c one
<superm1> okay, the most common cause honestly is that cable in the back being loose
<JFerret> the cable is connected to the IR port securly
<JFerret> and I just put fresh batteries in the remote
<superm1> just "reseat it" to rule that out of the picture
<superm1> these things can be very finicky
<superm1> provided that stuff is all good, are the kernel modules loading?
<superm1> lirc_i2c?
<JFerret> sure reseat the PCI card or the IR port cable?
<JFerret> and yes I presume its lirc_i2c
<superm1> just the ir cable
<JFerret> done
<superm1> well use lsmod | grep lirc
<superm1> to make sure the module is loaded
<JFerret> lirc_i2c               11268  0
<JFerret> lirc_dev               15860  1 lirc_i2c
<JFerret> i2c_core               26112  7 cx88xx,ivtv,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,lirc_i2c,nvidia
<JFerret> that means the modules loaded right
<superm1> yeah they're all loaded
<superm1> okay so next thing is which remote did you pick during install?
<superm1> the "Hauppauge TV" ?
<JFerret> yep
<JFerret> Hauppauge TV Remote
<superm1> okay.
<superm1> well you can try to cat from /dev/lirc0
<superm1> and see if you get garbage in the terminal at least
<JFerret> cat: /dev/lirc0: No such file or directory
<superm1> no /dev/lirc0?
<JFerret> yep
<superm1> interesting...
<superm1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<superm1> your dmesg
<JFerret> sure
<JFerret> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60949/
<superm1> hm most uninteresting.
<superm1> your lirc_i2c didn't register to the hardware
<JFerret> that isn't good is it?
<superm1> sure the hardware isn't broke?
<JFerret> reasonable
<JFerret> *reasonably
<JFerret> mind you it has been sitting around for a while
<superm1> what does dmesg | grep ivtv say?
<superm1> er no
<superm1> i see that
<superm1> nvm
<JFerret> okay
<superm1> the thing that worries me is that there is nothing between that START INIT IVTV
<superm1> and END INIT IVTV
<superm1> other than the module loading
<superm1> not that it found hardware
<superm1> anything
<JFerret> hmm well in that case should recording be working?
<superm1> is it working for capture purposes?
<superm1> er recording purposes or anything
<JFerret> have not had the chance to try yet
<superm1> ... :)
<superm1> do you have a /dev/video0?
<JFerret> nope
<superm1> does it show up in lspci?
<JFerret> nope
<superm1> well can you put all this together :)
<JFerret> yep
<JFerret> bugger
<superm1> reseat the card
<superm1> and see if that helps at all
<superm1> if not, move it to another slot
<JFerret> okay gimme a min
<superm1> if still nothing, try another pc
<JFerret> hey could this be from the Hauppauge card ? 02:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<JFerret> 02:00.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)
<JFerret> and I have a /dev/video0 :)
<superm1> there you go :)
<JFerret> superm1: and the little bugger of a remote works :-D
<JFerret> thanks a load superm1
<JFerret> youre a lifesaver
<superm1> no prob.
 * JFerret is over the moon
<superm1> you know what though?
<superm1> perhaps this needs to go into the FAQ :)
<superm1> would you mind adding the jist of this discussion?
<JFerret> sorry english is not my first language
<JFerret> jist?
<superm1> paraphrase the discussion so that other people can read through the "my remote doesn't work" what do i do?
<superm1> add a few points to follow for debugging
<JFerret> oh sure
<JFerret> so basically make it shorter and less off hand?
<superm1> yeah put it in bullet form and such
<JFerret> okay
<JFerret> would you like me to email it to you?
<superm1> you can edit it yourself
<superm1> just go to the url in the topic
<JFerret> at mythbuntu.org?
<superm1> ttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733607
<superm1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733607
<JFerret> ah thanks never spotted that before
<JFerret> superm1: okay will do that sometime soon
<JFerret> superm1: thanks again
<superm1> thanks :)
<superm1> have a good evening
<Tuv0k> so far the mpgs from the tuner stream in the asx container
<Tuv0k> but not the .nuv files
<nomopofomo> How do I configure MythTV as a UPnP server?
<Tuv0k> nomopofomo, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/UPnP#UPnP_in_MythTV
<nomopofomo> Tuv0k, I must not be getting something because I have no idea how to set that up.
<nomopofomo> It's pretty vague
<nomopofomo> Apparently my master backend server isn't running.
<nomopofomo> so, now i'm all fixed up
<nomopofomo> Tuv0k, how do you suppose I stream an MP3 from my MythTV box to my PlayStation 3?
<nomopofomo> I can't figure out how to enable or configure UPnP in MythTV. Can anyone help?
<KillerKiwi2005> hello, ive got a script for creating udev rules for my devices how do I lock down to a PCI slot http://rafb.net/p/WzmShh47.html
<freezeman> anyone here?
<freezeman> Anyone knows how it works with ComHem? What do I need? First, a tv-card, but then? Need a cf-card?
<freezeman> Anyone knows how it works with ComHem? What do I need? First, a tv-card, but then? Need a cf-card?
<Rigolo> freezeman: ComHem is a digital cable tv provider?
<freezeman> rigolo: Yes, they are quite big in Sweden.
<Rigolo> freezeman: and is their signal encrypted? do you need a smart card from them?
<freezeman> rigolo: Thats what Im trying to find out...
<Rigolo> freezeman: how do you watch their digital tv now then?
<freezeman> I have analog-tv base (from cable jack in the wall) but Im thinking about to change to digital tv subscriptipon.
<Rigolo> http://www.linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/2007-June/018834.html
<Rigolo> somebody that is using it with mythtv
<Rigolo> basically you need a dvb-c card
<Rigolo> with CI support
<Rigolo> and a CAM that can be used with the smartcard from ComHem
<Rigolo> you could use a softcam but that is not supported
<fax> Many European cable providers broadcast the base channels unencrypted. Don't know about Sweden, in some countries they might even be required by law to do so.
<freezeman> Rigolo Thanks! Its exactly that card Im going to order. So I need a CAM for it too.. Sigh!
<Rigolo> freezeman: and a CI, usually they do not come standard with a ci
<Rigolo> smartcard -> CAM -> CI === DVB-C card (=== is a ribbon cable)
<Rigolo> and make sure you get a CAM that is usable with your smartcard and encryption used by ComHem
<freezeman> Rigolo Well, Ill start with the tv-card and then Ill go to the computerstore and ask them for support. But the chance is quite big that Ill need the rest you are mentioning about. Thanks a lot for the support anyway!
<freezeman> Rigolo Bye...
<directhex|work> for encrypted tv you WILL need a CAM
<directhex|work> and 1) you need a tv card which will accept a cam, not just any old card 2) you need to have permission in your tv contract to use one
<fax> If you really need a CAM+CI (it is not clear from what you told us so far that you are subscribing to encrypted PayTV), you are much better off buying it all in one with the TV card. Both cheaper usually and some TV cards don't support CAMS and sometimes shops don't have it all on stock.
<directhex|work> most tv cards don't support CAMs
<directhex|work> only a couple of companies do them, infact
<fax> There he goes. One soon to be unhappy Swede. ;-)
<Rigolo> well, we will see :-)
<directhex|work> why do people ask for advice if they have no intention of listening to it?
<fax> well, s/he heard what s/he wanted to hear :-)
<Rigolo> What I always find amazing is that they want to jump straight into mythtv with digital tv without first trying that "the official way"
<Rigolo> that is ... with a supported STB etc
<fax> Who wants a STB in the first place? :-)
<Rigolo> well .... to gently bring your wife/girlfriend into the world of digital tv (with EPG etc) it helps
<Rigolo> then start running a "test server" with analog cards .. and let her get used to that (still using mythtv player on her PC)
<Rigolo> and then move to a digital setup ... and then work on the frontend in the living room
<directhex|work> mythtv player? wuss! http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/00-single/mythtv-win32.JPG
<Rigolo> directhex|work: well .. this was before that .. :-)
<directhex|work> anyway, garbage in -> garbage out. why waste money on crappy framegrabbers?
<Rigolo> to show why you need to invest some more ...
<Rigolo> and then sell them on ebay :-)
<Rigolo> looks good btw ... mythtv win32
<Rigolo> how stable is it?
<directhex|work> erm... imagine a house of cards, one mile tall
<directhex|work> in a hurricane
<Rigolo> must be strong cards then :-)
<directhex|work> now, imagine that was your benchmark for stability
<directhex|work> win32 builds are somewhat less stable than that
<Rigolo> well, the good news is ... cards are cheap and they do not break easily in high winds :-)
<Rigolo> and some superglue does wonders for a house of cards :-)
<luddite> hi - i cant get my mythbuntu heron box(latest alpha) to connect to internet via my gusty box.
<luddite> my gusty runs a cable modem via usb and im on it now
<luddite> do i have to set up a default route from myth to gusty?
<directhex|work> you need to set up routing on the client machine, yes
<directhex|work> as well as enable NAT on the host machine
<luddite> ok - by client you mean myth box?
<luddite> oh ok- i understand
<luddite> so routing is done by
<luddite> sudo route add default gw 169.154.5.68 (my host that has internet)
<luddite> is that correct?
<directhex|work> yes, that looks correct to me
<luddite> and NAT?
<luddite> network adrres translation?
<directhex|work> it's siz or seven iptables lines. let me find it
<directhex|work> http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html
<luddite> the weird thing is my host runs a apache server and the client can see that via the IP
<luddite> in firefox
<directhex|work> then NAT is your problem
<directhex|work> and probably DNS too
<directhex|work> look at it this way - how does the client know how to get onto the big wide internet, without its own direct link? it doesn't. how does the server know to accept, remap, and send requests to the internet sent by the client? via configuration
<luddite> thats true.
<luddite> should i use webmin for this?
<directhex|work> webmin is fantastic at chewing and spitting out config files. it should generally be regarded as dangerous
<luddite> righto - ill just follow your 4 steps
<luddite> i tried firestarter but that is plain old fucked
<luddite> actuall - can i log into my lan connected box from this machine?
<directhex|work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowtoNAT makes it relatively simple
<directhex|work> if it has an ssh server installed, why wouldn't you be able to? networks go both ways
<luddite> true that
<luddite> ill try
<luddite> directhex|work : my eth card is called eth0:avah
<luddite> is that right?
<laga> luddite: that's most likely just a pseudo interface
<directhex|work> laga, sounds like an autoconfigured interface from lack of DHCP
<luddite> ok - so eth0 would be its name to use?
<directhex|work> avahi is bonjour for linux
<luddite> oh
<luddite> hahah
<laga> yeah.
<luddite> should i paste interfaces and if config into pastebin?
<directhex|work> it might help
<directhex|work> thing is, in the time you spend mucking about, you could go out, get a temp job for a few hours, and buy a router
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> superm1: you around?
<luddite> directhex|work : neither of those links seemed to work
<luddite> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6063/
<luddite> now i cant even ping the other pc and it cant ping me ...
<luddite> ping 169.254.4.152
<luddite> PING 169.254.4.152 (169.254.4.152) 56(84) bytes of data.
<luddite> From 203.208.112.41 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<laga> yeah
<laga> because that's not a real IP address
<laga> it's autodiscovery stuff
<luddite> why did it revert to 203.208.112.41?
<luddite> auto - i deleted auto.
<Aquahallic> Mornin' laga
<laga> morning Aquahallic
<Aquahallic> You familiar with the "Blue People" using ATI
<Aquahallic> with .21
<laga> no
<Aquahallic> ahh... k... I thought superm1 said you knew something about it...
<laga> i actually thought that problem was fixed in  0.21. 0.20 and some broken drivers gave you smurf-ish people due to a color space problem
<Aquahallic> yeah... I got it
<luddite> oh i left in the auto line
<Aquahallic> but I'm using the free ATI driver
<laga> Aquahallic: have you tried to adjust the hue?
<luddite> auto eth0
<luddite> iface eth0 inet static
<luddite>         address 192.168.0.1
<luddite> so if i delete auto eth0. then it should be ok?
<Aquahallic> superm1: suggested I get the non-free... but it breaks my compiz and AWN dock...:(
<laga> Aquahallic: try adjusting the hue
<Aquahallic> heh
<luddite> laga - should i remove firestarter?
<Aquahallic> I can't even get to it.... looks like my OSD is broke too....:/
<laga> Aquahallic: did you install all themes?
<laga> Aquahallic: i didn't get a OSD when i was missing my OSD theme
<laga> luddite: i dunno, i have no clue what you're trying to do but i've got a feeling that you need to read up on networking
<Aquahallic> let me check
<luddite> also - my mythtv is running through a 1080p plasma. im worried about burn in. is there a way to stop this?
<luddite> laga - i get you there.
<Aquahallic> should I use synaptic and search mythtv and then take all the themes I see??
<laga> Aquahallic: well.. given you've installed from source.. and you're running edgy.. the answer is no ;)
<Aquahallic> I'm on Gutsy.. and I took the update from synaptic
<laga> oh?
<laga> i thought you were using edgy
<laga> silly me then
<laga> Aquahallic: that's in the FAQ
<Aquahallic> what's in the FAQ??
<laga> the themes issue
<laga> eg where to get them
<Aquahallic> I just went to synaptic and found that the osd theme wasn't installed....:)
<Aquahallic> I'm just pulling down all the themes... when I upgraded it defaulted me back to the Grey...
<Aquahallic> WALLA!
<Aquahallic> You're my HERO laga....;)
<Aquahallic> why'd it set my hue all the way down like that??
<laga> heh
<laga> Aquahallic: let me guess, if you move it in the middle it's fine?
<Aquahallic> yup
<Aquahallic> PERFECT!
<Aquahallic> dead slam in the middle
<laga> can you give me
<laga> the output of "xvinfo"?
<laga> there are some video card specific fixups in mythtv
<Aquahallic> whatcha' mean xvinfo?
<laga> with one of them being setting the hue to "50" on radeon cards
<Aquahallic> yup.. that's ME.. radeon 9600
<Aquahallic> :P
<laga> Aquahallic: open a terminal, type exinfo, hit return, paste output into www.pastebin.ca
 * Aquahallic is guessin' this ain't the first time you've run across this one...LOL
<Aquahallic> yup.. sec
<laga> no.. but i saw that in the source code when i was looking for something else last night ;)
<Aquahallic> exinfo command not found
<Aquahallic> I need to install something?
<laga> Aquahallic: "xvinfo"
<laga> sorry, i typoed that
<Aquahallic> you want on pastebin?
<laga> yup
<Aquahallic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61011/
<Aquahallic> ty sir!
<Aquahallic> hmm.. I saw a REALLY KEWL theme a while back... had like red curtains as the background.. anyone remember the name of it??
<laga> glass-wide
<Aquahallic> yeah!
<laga> Aquahallic: hum, that's odd.. that fix should work..
<Aquahallic> ty
<Aquahallic> didn't
<Aquahallic> :/
<Aquahallic> the hue worked though
<laga> too bad you didn't compile from source ;)
<laga> i use a ati card, too#
<laga> and it works there, although i tweaked the hue back then to get the best picture.. i dont remember any smurfishness
<Aquahallic> awweee.... no package for Gutsy
<laga> Aquahallic: FAQ ;)
<Aquahallic> yeah
<Aquahallic> :P
<Aquahallic> I pulled down the zip
<Aquahallic> just gotta find where the themes folder is....LOL
<Aquahallic> the mythbuntu FAQ I'm assuming?
<laga> yes
<Aquahallic> forums?
<laga> Aquahallic: /topic
<Rigolo> laga: is there also a autobuild script for 0.21 (so not fixes or trunk) and a bzr with all the patches that were applied to the official 0.21 mythbuntu build?
<laga> autobuild script? why would you need a autobuild script if you just want 0.21 and the patches? just apt-get source mythtv on hardy
<laga> Rigolo: our just get the 0.21 tarball and the bzr branch, i think by default i applies against 0.21
<Rigolo> ofcourse :-) I'm so into these scripts now ...
<Rigolo> still wrestling with that patch btw .. slowly getting there
<Rigolo> but .. shopping time again ....
<Rigolo> be back later
<rhpot1991_laptop> for anyone who was looking for a ffmpeg that does libmp3lame in hardy, medibuntu has a 32 bit one now
<directhex|work> 32 bit? how quaint!
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep, no 64 yet
<rhpot1991_laptop> :(
<directhex|work> rebuild the source package then
<rhpot1991_laptop> I was gonna throw it on my PPA, but I am guessing it will be on theirs soon so I am not going to waste my time
<laga> argh
<laga> dpatches are a PITA sometimes
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga: I haven't learned dpatches yet, but I need to modify mythexport so I guess I need to
<laga> there are other patch systems, too
<rhpot1991_laptop> I thought dpatch was prefered here
<laga> i just have to comment out some patches because i'm building mythtv-fixes..
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: dunno :)
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: i hear superm1 likes dkms
<rhpot1991_laptop> he was the one who told me to use dpatch long ago
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'll have to ask him about it later
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have to go home and fix my wireless tonight too, stupid thing keeps bogging down to 1MB/s and stays there
<rhpot1991_laptop> mytht sure doesn't like streaming over that
 * superm1 hides in the shadows
<superm1> dkms is good for kernel modules when they will be changing in the middle of the cycle
<superm1> laga, as for switching to the latest -fixes, i guess we can
<laga> dkms
<superm1> i dont see the harm in it
<rhpot1991_laptop> dpatch for my simple junk though?
<laga> um.. there was another packaging system
<laga> cdbs!
<rhpot1991_laptop> cdbs is nice
<superm1> oh cdbs is nice black magic
<laga> superm1: great about -fixes..
<superm1> but there is also quilt for patching systems
<superm1> and just keeping the patches in bzr
<superm1> in a different branch
<superm1> that's how mplayer operates
<laga> argh
<laga> building mythtv just brought my box to the knees again
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1: when I rebooted that card had a bitrate of 54, then after using it it dropped to 1 and mythtv got laggggggy
<rhpot1991_laptop> think its the new driver, I blacklisted the new one but I didn't have the old one on the system so its sitting there unreachable again till I carry it downstairs
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, where you streaming video from your master?
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: to the master
<foxbuntu> oh...well either way...whats the bitrate on the video you were streaming?
<rhpot1991_laptop> this is bitrate of the wireless
<rhpot1991_laptop> and it was SD video
<Tuv0k> yeah, the nuvs don't stream in the asx containers via ssh tunnel. If they stream some other way, I have not found it ....yet
<rhpot1991_laptop> at the default capture bitrates
<rhpot1991_laptop> should be ok
<Tuv0k> just sharing
<rhpot1991_laptop> not my normal super high capture bitrates
<foxbuntu> are you still using your higher bitrate for recording though?
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> so 2200...
<foxbuntu> hmm
<rhpot1991_laptop> isn't it 4500/6500 by default?
<superm1> laga, if you can, build the new svn -fixes co, and test $things, if there is no breakage, feel free to commit it to the branch and i'll touch it tonight
<rhpot1991_laptop> 4500/6000 I think
<foxbuntu> oh your right...2200 is just what it tells you is SD in the menus
<laga> superm1: commit it to the brnach? you mean, make one big diff for -fixes?
<rhpot1991_laptop> its using the new b43 driver
<rhpot1991_laptop> I saw some complaints about the same thing in the forums, no resolutions though
<superm1> laga, no
<superm1> i mean bumping debian/changelog
<superm1> debian/rules
<superm1> and removing the no longer needed patches
<laga> superm1: yeah, ok
<laga> cool.
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, on your secondary box, does it have intarweb access?
<laga> superm1: can we do one last backport to gutsy one hardy goes final?
<superm1> so if you get a working test build, that saves me about 20 minutes tonight building it and doing all that bumping
<laga> superm1: i'm doing test builds all the time ;)
<superm1> laga, we'll see...
<laga> right now i'm building mythtv to find out why all the smurfiness happens for ATI users
<laga> something isn't quite right, but it should be easy to fix
<superm1> laga, you really need ccache :)
<laga> superm1: heh, yes.
<laga> i'm just using dpkg-buildpackage -nc now ;)
<laga> (nc = no-clean)
<superm1>  i'm an ATI user
<laga> superm1: using the free driver?
<superm1> and i dont watch smurf HBO
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> right now at least
<directhex|work> superm1, why subject yourself to ati? :(
<superm1> its in my laptop
<superm1> so it works
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: it did, before I blacklisted the driver it was using
<laga> superm1: it doesnt happen unless you enable "xv picture controls".
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, well later when you have a chance, check it to get the 54 bitrate and then run a speed test at speakeasy or something and see if it drops back to 1
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: good call
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd bet it would before that, when I start up a vnc connection
<foxbuntu> what type of card is this??
<rhpot1991_laptop> belkin pci with a broadcom chipset
<rhpot1991_laptop> 43xx something
<superm1> laga, well why would i turn that on?
<laga> superm1: to adjust contrast/brightness/color/hue
<laga> etc
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have a netgear WRT111G usb that I can try at some point
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, havent we learned the belkin lesson yet?
<rhpot1991_laptop> it was a BF deal actually, same day the router was a BF deal as well
<rhpot1991_laptop> got them together
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> so it was either free or darn close
<rhpot1991_laptop>  now you have me checking newegg to see if they have any asus pci cards
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya, something like $3 after rebate
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think I got a PCI card, route, and PCMCIA card all for ~$20
<foxbuntu> nice
<rhpot1991_laptop> nice, other than the fact that they all suck
<foxbuntu> well when they work
<foxbuntu>  I have a linksys sitting in my parts bin at home
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have my mancrush on asus anymore
<foxbuntu> no idea hiow I ended up with that since I never used PCI Wifi
<rhpot1991_laptop> I need to investigate and see if I can get > 54g on my routers
<rhpot1991_laptop> in theory I should be able to
<foxbuntu> not unless they have an ASIC processor and a > 6dbi antenna
<rhpot1991_laptop> well the box claims it can get 125mbps
<foxbuntu> wifi or lan?
<rhpot1991_laptop> wifi
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats with the broadcom afterburner or whatever
<rhpot1991_laptop> you ever do any wifi with xp?
<foxbuntu> maybe if you sit the AP on top of the box you want wifi to
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have this one xp box that wont work with wpa at all, only wep
<rhpot1991_laptop> drives me crazy
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, yea
<rhpot1991_laptop> tried 2 different cards
<rhpot1991_laptop> and verified that the usb one works with my laptop but not with that box
<foxbuntu> using the windows setup util or the one supplied with the card?
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: right now I have my main router, and another sitting next to my 360/wii/master backend
<foxbuntu> and what windows SP?
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: both
<rhpot1991_laptop> sp2
<rhpot1991_laptop> completely up to date
<rhpot1991_laptop> only thing is its xp home
<rhpot1991_laptop> if I could get 125 from router to router, then I'd buy another one to toss on top of my 2nd backend
<foxbuntu> well...it should still work I think
<rhpot1991_laptop> just start using routers instead of pci cards :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya, it should but it wont
<rhpot1991_laptop> I finally got fed up and let it on my wep ds feed which goes interweb only
<foxbuntu> I tihnk you have to manually setup the NIC advance wifi settings, then change it to WPA
<superm1> foxbuntu, ^ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735053
<superm1> bye guys
<foxbuntu> cya
<rhpot1991_laptop> cya superm1
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: I noticed the last batch of updates that came through overwrite my custom lircd.conf
<rhpot1991_laptop> also want me to open a bug for the fusion lirc?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, its been doing that for awhile
<foxbuntu> it actually backs it up (or should)
<rhpot1991_laptop> ok, I'll keep one hanging around in my home dir then
<rhpot1991_laptop> let me check the backup to see which one it is
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep thats it
<superm1> rhpot1991_laptop, wait (yeah i was just leaving),
<superm1> lirc updates did?
<superm1> or mlg updates did...
<foxbuntu> lirc
<superm1> um..
<superm1> that's bad
<superm1> please file a bug with your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<rhpot1991_laptop> anything else or just that?
<laga> yeah
<laga> mine was overwritten, too
<superm1> that should be enough
<laga> my lircd.conf that is
<rhpot1991_laptop> it happened on 2 different boxes, with different drivers
<superm1> well hopefully wasn't a big deal since all of them use "includes"
<superm1> right?
<rhpot1991_laptop> well I had copies in my home dir
<rhpot1991_laptop> I normally drop them in /etc/lirc and run mlg on them
<rhpot1991_laptop> and don't use the links
<foxbuntu> mine tried to do it but I killed the reconfigure when it was upgrading
<superm1> so did it ask you to overwrite it?
<superm1> or it just "did" it?
<rhpot1991_laptop> just did
<foxbuntu> superm1, it just does it without telling you
<superm1> well everyone please add as much information about this as possible to a single common lirc bug
<rhpot1991_laptop> not a pain once I knew what was going on, but the average user is gonna be bewildered
<rhpot1991_laptop> well, if they aren't doing anything custom it wouldn't break though
<superm1> foxbuntu, yeah that's bad..
<superm1> also please put the circumstances in the bug
<superm1> eg you were a fresh install
<rhpot1991_laptop> is anyone else already making a bug?
<superm1> and chose remote X
<superm1> or you had chosen "Custom" and such
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, start it out, I will tag it later
<rhpot1991_laptop> alright
<rhpot1991_laptop> I wonder if it wouldn't have done it if I had blanked out REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF="imon/lircd.conf.imon-pad" in my hardware.conf
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, idk...buit it shouldn't do that either way
<rhpot1991_laptop> bug is filed
<aldaek> how can i get to mythbuntu control center in kde?
<tgm4883_laptop> aldaek, start it from the terminal
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu-control-centre
<aldaek> thanks... how do i add it to the menu so i dont have to keep doing that
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC there is a bug about that
<tgm4883_laptop> but to add it yourself
<tgm4883_laptop> do you know how to add something to the kstart menu?
<aldaek> still kind of new
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<laga> it's fixed in hardy, i've got it in my menu in "system"
<tgm4883_laptop> aldaek, i use gnome, so I couldn't be much help.  You can ask in $kde how to add a menu item
<rhpot1991_laptop> #kde
<aldaek> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> fsck
<nwahmaet> I'm running into the (what looks to be common) issue where myth coredumps on returning from LiveTV when using the openGl painter. Changing to the Qt painter solves this. I was wondering what the root cause of this is. Is it Myth? Mythbuntu? the Intel xorg driver? Ubuntu? (i'm using mythbuntu packages on 7.10)
<rhpot1991_laptop> nwahmaet: I think you can try choosing a different theme
<laga> nwahmaet: apport-gtk asks you to report a bug, right?
<nwahmaet> rhpot1991_laptop: it doesn't matter what the theme is (glass-wide, gant etc). if I change the themepainter to opengl myth coredumps; with qt it doesn't
<nwahmaet> laga: apport-gtk? no
<nwahmaet> i just see the coredump in the terminal/log
<laga> nwahmaet: is apport-gtk installed?
<nwahmaet> dunno (not at my mythbox right now).
<laga> nwahmaet: install it, then reproduce the crash. you should be asked to file a bug report... are you still using mythtv 0.20?
<nwahmaet> no
<nwahmaet> laga: sorry, shoudl have said i'm on .21. the crash only happened after the upgrade to .21
<laga> ah, great
<nwahmaet> worked fine on .20
<laga> because 0.20 won't receive any bug fixes ;)
<Tuv0k> does anyone here stream via mythweb?
<Tuv0k> just got confirmation that .nuv files don't stream at all
<surlyjake> tuv0k: no, but i'd love to....
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, let me check
<Tuv0k> surlyjake, its pretty cool
<Tuv0k> once I get consistent stream activity
<Tuv0k> it would probably be better if my current connection was better
<Tuv0k> but if it were any better I could just download the file in a shorter time it'd take to stream
<tgm4883_laptop> seems to work for me
<surlyjake> well..... how do you do it? have a link?
<[_Snarf_]> what is it we're doing/
<surlyjake> streaming media from mythweb
<[_Snarf_]> Ah
<tgm4883_laptop> it's in .21 by default
<tgm4883_laptop> no link necessary
<surlyjake> wow. guess i need to catch up
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: have you tried via flash?
<Tuv0k> flash? no?
<surlyjake> does it use VLC? convert to Flash? what clients are compatible?
<Tuv0k> expound?
<Tuv0k> surlyjake, setup mythweb , and just click the file you want to stream
<tgm4883_laptop> it's an asx stream
<Tuv0k> I can't get vlc to play the .asx stream for nothing
<Tuv0k> whats this flash business?
<tgm4883_laptop> mine opens in totem
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can enable the flash player in the mythweb settings
<[_Snarf_]> yeah
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: is that on the same box that has mythweb or a different one
<tgm4883_laptop> same
<rhpot1991_laptop> you NEED ffmpeg that can do libmp3lame though
<tgm4883_laptop> all my encoders are in one box
<rhpot1991_laptop> maybe thats where my problems are coming from, I am remote trying to access it
<Tuv0k> where is this option, in the mythweb settings?
<Tuv0k> I'm remote as well
<Tuv0k> very remote
<[_Snarf_]> mythweb settings->mythweb->Video Playback
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, huh?  I'm on my laptop and accessing my backend
<tgm4883_laptop> if thats what you mean
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya thats what I meant
<[_Snarf_]> check Enable Video Playback
<rhpot1991_laptop> and yep
 * Tuv0k checking settings
<tgm4883_laptop> if you have multiple backends, that should be an easy fix with nfs shares
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: I never got around to doing that
<rhpot1991_laptop> keep finding other things to mess with
<tgm4883_laptop> myth defaults to the local file.  So if you NFS share it will use NFS over the mythtv protocol
<Tuv0k> Enable this feature at your own risk, and don't expect too muEnable this feature at your own risk, and don't expect too much official help until it has left the experimental phase. ch official help until it has left the experimental phase.
<Tuv0k> well I had it checked already
<Tuv0k> can't tell I'm getting any flash files
<Tuv0k> doh
<[_Snarf_]> go to Recorded Programs, pick a recorded show, should pop up a flash player on the right hand side
<rhpot1991_laptop> click on the thumbnail in recordings
<Tuv0k> it is working!
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<Tuv0k> I have been streaming via flash the whole time
<[_Snarf_]> hehe
<Tuv0k> its the flash thats dying out sometimes
<Tuv0k> and yes the flash does not work with .nuv as the red text states
<Tuv0k> ok
<Tuv0k> :)
<laga> there's a patch to make it use mencoder instead
<Tuv0k> this is my 32 bit box, I wonder how'd it fair on my 64bit box, which is the backend anyway
<Tuv0k> lets see if totem opens this asx
<Tuv0k> it did not last time I  checked
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: if you are on hardy, there isn't a 64bit ffmpeg with libmp3lame in medibuntu yet
<Tuv0k> oh
<Tuv0k> yeah totem can't determine the container type
<Tuv0k> Could not determine type of stream.
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, i'm using a 64-bit backend and it works here
<tgm4883_laptop> and a 64-bit laptop
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: flash with sound?
<tgm4883_laptop> don't know if it's flash
<tgm4883_laptop> the asx stream
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya that doesn't matter
<rhpot1991_laptop> only effects flash
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<Tuv0k> nothing i have plays this .asx file
<Tuv0k> weird
<Tuv0k> mplayer and vlc plays everything...
<Tuv0k> the flash stream works so long as its not interrupted
<cosmic> HI Ω ALL
<cosmic> HI @ ALL
<cosmic> would anyone please be so kind to tell me how to force the myhtfrontend to create a pidFile ???
<rhpot1991_laptop> hey majoridiot_
<majoridiot_> hola!
 * majoridiot_ wonders why another idiot is still showing here
<majoridiot_> ping: superm1 ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> they are both you
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1 is at work, prob wont respond
<majoridiot_> yeah... just wondering why.
<rhpot1991_laptop> they came in within seconds of each other
<majoridiot_> ah.  about what time is he normally in?
<rhpot1991_laptop> hiccup prob
<majoridiot_> yup.
<rhpot1991_laptop> normally late afternoon/night
<rhpot1991_laptop> sometimes in the morning before work
<majoridiot> hm... on my end.  here is is.
<majoridiot> ok... need to catch up with him to clarify some firewire things...
<majoridiot> so i can start recoding all of that stuff.
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'll tell him you were looking for him and to respond to your email
<majoridiot> hehe... he'll appreciate that.
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have another buddy with a motorola 42xx box, but his computer is busted, so depending on if he fixes that or not there might be another tester
<majoridiot> i'll try and look back in for him later in the afternoon/evening.
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be 45xx actually, I forget
<majoridiot> excellent.  lots of moto boxes- also looking for SA testers and anyone else using firewire.
<majoridiot> how stable is the 8.04 alpha?  i'm assuming he will want me to work with that.
<rhpot1991_laptop> seems stable enough, I am using it in production
<majoridiot> er... i see it's beta now. LOL
<rhpot1991_laptop> you might be able to get away with the backports on gutsy
<rhpot1991_laptop> 0.21 is 0.21 after all
<rhpot1991_laptop> we already have mythprime and firewire_tester included
<rhpot1991_laptop> but mythprime is compiled against the default ports
<majoridiot> didn't know if it would make a difference or not.  makes more sense to go with 8.04, since its the future.
<majoridiot> right... that's part of what i'm fixing.
<Tuv0k> Hardy has been stable for me since it came out
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<Tuv0k> a few kernels I passed on, but nothing major
<Tuv0k> the latest kernel renders NO fonts console or otherwise for me
<Tuv0k> how that changes next kernel release
<Tuv0k> but not a show stopper
<majoridiot> the new mythprime will accept any port or node, will be combined for both broadcast and p2p priming and will be totally c.
<rhpot1991_laptop> nice
<rhpot1991_laptop> that should solve all of our bugs then
<rhpot1991_laptop> I wish I could sort them by ones that I made
<Tuv0k> mythprime?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: for priming firewire devices
<foxbuntu> Tuv0k, its for recording via firewire
<majoridiot> i also intend to do an auto-configure... which will look on the firewire bus, identify the stbs and choose the best method of priming.  all info returned to the user for configuring the tuner in mythbackend.
<Tuv0k> oh
<Tuv0k> cool
<rhpot1991_laptop> majoridiot: will it take into account that the box likes to jump nodes on reboot?
<majoridiot> and then the port, node and priming method passed along to whatever... to be added into the backend init script.
<majoridiot> yes- first step will always be to reset the bus.
<rhpot1991_laptop> alright good
<majoridiot> not 100% in all cases... but the best bet for most.
<rhpot1991_laptop> I haven't had that happen to recently
<majoridiot> i really want to get this sorted so firewire is just a given for 99% of installs.
<cosmic> would anyone please be so kind to tell me how to force the myhtfrontend to create a pidFile ???
<rhpot1991_laptop> majoridiot: that was the idea with including the binaries by default
<rhpot1991_laptop> but it didn't quite work out that way :)
<majoridiot> hehe... i wish he would have let me know it was wanted.  i would have jumped in sooner.
 * majoridiot has been outta the loop for awhile
<rhpot1991_laptop> majoridiot: any idea if that mythprime can do daisy-chained boxes?
<majoridiot> i'm planning on it... if i can find someone that has them,
<majoridiot> do you?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yes
<majoridiot> good. :D
<rhpot1991_laptop> one is mostly used to watch tv now, but they can be daisy chained
<majoridiot> we'll have to discuss how you go about doing it manually to see if it will chance the planned process at all.
<majoridiot> *change
<majoridiot> but my intent is to include multi-stb capability.
<JoshT76> hello
<JoshT76> does transcoding run and complete before user jobs?
<rhpot1991_laptop> JoshT76: if you enabled it and made it execute on a recording then it should
<rhpot1991_laptop> it needs to be enabled in mythtv-setup first
<cosmic> cu @ all
<cosmic> exit
<JoshT76> is trasnscoding good/bad? what does it do actually
<cosmic> ups
<rhpot1991_laptop> shrinks the file size
<rhpot1991_laptop> at the expense of cpu usage
<JoshT76> ok does it affect burning to dvd?
<JoshT76> does it change the codec
<rhpot1991_laptop> not that I am aware of, but I am not certain
<JoshT76> ok
<JoshT76> does the %DIR% argument for user jobs include the trailing /? should i say %DIR%/%FILE% or %DIR%%FILE%?
<tgm4883_laptop> JoshT76, AFAIK, it should be %DIR%/%FILE%
<JoshT76> k
<majoridiot> ok... firewire box is built and installing 8.04
 * majoridiot likes the additions/changes to advanced installation :)
<OolonColluphid> I gave in to the update manager nagging me to update my Mythbuntu 7.10 backend/frontend.
<OolonColluphid> Now I get "The server uses network protocol version 40, but this client only understands version 31. Make sure you are running compatible versions of the backend and frontend."
<OolonColluphid> when I try to connect to it with a client using the 7.10 liveCD frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> OolonColluphid, seperate frontend and backend?
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<OolonColluphid> yep
<Stemming78> Need help w/ a frontend install on Via EPIA M1000.
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, the 7.10 liveCD uses mythtv .20.2, while you are now using .21
<tgm4883_laptop> .20 and .21 are not compatible
<Stemming78> Crashes at 83%
<tgm4883_laptop> try using a 8.04 beta live disk
<OolonColluphid> ah, OK good idea
<OolonColluphid> seems strange to have a update within a version break things that badly
<Stemming78> Can someone help?
<OolonColluphid> what are they talking about? version 40 of what package, mythtv itself?
<tgm4883_laptop> OolonColluphid, it's the mythtv protocol version
<OolonColluphid> OK, so no way to easily roll back
<OolonColluphid> tgm4883 thanks I'll give 8.04 a try
<Stemming78> Install is crashing at 83% - installing 7.10 FRONTEND on Via EPIA 1000
<Stemming78> Checked the CD/ no errors...  Memory Check - no errors...
<OolonColluphid> Stemming78: Have you successfully installed anything on it before?
<Stemming78> OolonColluphid: yah, I did...   Used this install CD...  Recently upgraded the RAM from 256 to 512/ not sure if that is the prob or if I am doing something wrong in the setup...  Pasting the error log in a min...
<OolonColluphid> have you checked to make sure you didn't loosen something else while installing the RAM?
<Stemming78> OolonColluphid; havent cracked the case yet...
<Stemming78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6079/
<Stemming78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6080/
<Stemming78> Im not sure if it errors if the password is not set to Backend machine; FAILED during setup...  Or if it is something else other than Hardware...
<Stemming78> Tried the install 3 times with each failing
<OolonColluphid> what changed since the time you were able to install successfully, just the RAM or anything else?
<Stemming78> Just replaced the Ram...  Think I am using a different mouse as well USB converted to PS2 (adapter)
<Stemming78> Is the error log pointing to Hardware?
<Stemming78> Or settings?
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, did you check the connection to the backend while installing?
<OolonColluphid> sorry, I couldn't say, I don't see anything but I'm no guru
<tgm4883_laptop> err, in the installer
<Stemming78>  tgm4883_laptop:  I did check the connection to backend; FAILED....   Trying to read the password off a TV and may have entered it wrong
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, you cannot install a frontend only machine unless you can connect to the backend machine
<Stemming78> Ahh, that will cause it to crash...   I am going to connect remotely to the BACKEND.  Which directory / file holds the SQL information?
<Stemming78> Nevermind; found it...
<tgm4883_laptop> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883_laptop> i believe
<Stemming78> <user>/.mythtv
<majoridiot> /etc/mythtv/mythtv.txt on the backend is correct
<majoridiot> mysql.txt
<majoridiot> LOL too much mythtv typing lately...
<Stemming78> ;) Got it...  Is there any issue with screen going blank during install?
<majoridiot> i have had it happen... try alt+tab
<majoridiot> sometimes switching from .real fixes the video
<Stemming78> Alt + Tab to disable?  You say that can cause issue w/ installation?
<majoridiot> not to disable
<majoridiot> if it happens, try alt+tab a time or two... sometimes it helps.
<Stemming78> ok
<majoridiot> the 8.04 install i just did had goofy gfx.  that fixed it.
<Stemming78> Should I be installing the 7.10 (currently using) or install 8.04 Beta?
<majoridiot> 7.10
<majoridiot> 8.04 is not compatible with 7.10
<laga> Aquahallic: thanks for your input earlier, if fixed the smurf bug
<majoridiot> 'lo laga
<laga> hi majoridiot
<Stemming78> MySQL Server:  <blank>
<Stemming78> ?
<Stemming78> Connection Failure - using the settings from sql.txt
<Stemming78> Any other file to check the Backend IP address?
<Stemming78> *stores the Backend IP
<majoridiot> ifconfig on backend machine for backend ip address
<Stemming78> location?
<Stemming78> Telneted into the machine
<majoridiot> in a terminal
<majoridiot> $ ifconfig
<majoridiot> will return all the network info
<majoridiot> LOL
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: needs to be run as sudo
<majoridiot> you needed the ip to telnet, no?
<rhpot1991> hah
<Stemming78> Clarifacation:  Backend Setup....
<Stemming78> *cahnge 127.0.0.1 to Backend IP
<majoridiot> yup
<majoridiot> in both fields
<Stemming78> Thats the setting I am looking for;  have my keyboard / mouse for Backend machine plugged into the "new" machine (frontend) so I am in a pickle here.
<Stemming78> Telnet from my 3rd PC into the Backend;  making sence?
<rhpot1991> you should be able to modify those with your remote
<majoridiot> why not just open an X ssh session and run mythtv-setup?
<rhpot1991> or vnc if you installed it
<majoridiot> or just hotplug the mouse and keyboard LOL
<majoridiot> lotsa options here...
<mcquaid> i'm attempting to try out streaming videos with webui using flash.
<rhpot1991> mcquaid: no sound?
<mcquaid> no it's not even finding them. seems like a sym link issue
<mcquaid> my videos are at /media/mythtv/myth1 i made a sym link under /var/www/mythweb/data called video pointing to /media/mythtv/myth1
<rhpot1991> mcquaid: check the faqs in the topic
<mcquaid> but in mythweb i get: The requested URL /mythweb/data/video//media/mythtv/myth1
<Stemming78> thanks guys  :)
<mcquaid> it's plugging in the full path of the sym link
<majoridiot> yw
<mcquaid> ok i'll check the faq
<rhpot1991> np Stemming78
<rhpot1991> mcquaid: you are pretty much past the FAQs now
<rhpot1991> etra / in there maybe
<rhpot1991> extra
<mcquaid> ya i notcied that
<mcquaid> don't know how thats appearing
<mcquaid> the sym link looks like any other
<Stemming78> Alright; I verified the IP addresses are set correctly in Backend Setup (both fields)
<rhpot1991> mcquaid: do your symlinks end in a /
<mcquaid> yes it does. doh
<mcquaid> just fixed it ;)
<Stemming78> Try changing the password?
<majoridiot> sudo ln -s /media/mythtv/myth1 /var/www/mythweb/data/video
<majoridiot> hehe
<mcquaid> hmm still getting the double slash
<Stemming78> I am at a stand still  - not sure why I cannot get the Frontend to connect to the Backend...   Both connected via RJ45 to same router; can hit the internet so connectivity is not the problem.
<mcquaid> do i have to logout of mythweb? or restart apache?
<Stemming78> Prob user error; just dont know were I am making the mistake.
<rhpot1991> mcquaid: restart apache: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<majoridiot> Stemming78, run mythfrontend from a terminal and see what sort of errors it is giving
<mcquaid> hmm, still there
<rhpot1991> did you verify the symlinks work
<mcquaid> checking something else. i have sym links that also have trailing /
<Stemming78> majoridiot: thanks for the tip...  Entered Live CD and found I wasnt entering an IP address for the MySQL server; dumb mistake
 * majoridiot is quite familiar with dumb mistakes
<majoridiot> firewire primer in 8.04 works perfectly out-of-the box for me
<majoridiot> good thing i coded it with my defaults.... heheheee.
<Stemming78> majoridiot; you still green/sick?
<majoridiot> over the flu, thanks for asking.
<majoridiot> how'd you know i was sick?
<Stemming78> cj*****@gmail.com
<majoridiot> ah... 'lo cor.  never put the two together.
<rhpot1991> majoridiot: it works for me OOB as well, until my box jumps nodes
<majoridiot> that was some wicked flu.  had it for 6 days, felt like hell for 10
<majoridiot> when is your box jumping nodes?  when the computer restarts with the stb on?
<Stemming78> Ive been there...   Putting the boys in day care tomarrow so Im hoping I hoping it is done and over with....
<majoridiot> rhpot1991, i take it your stb like a broadcast connection, too?
<rhpot1991> yep
<majoridiot> lol @ Stemming78... with kids in daycare it's NEVER over!
<majoridiot> rhpot1991, yep to both Qs?
<rhpot1991> yep to broadcast
<rhpot1991> I had it jump nodes once when I rebooted
<rhpot1991> unplugged the STB and rebooted and it came back to the original
<majoridiot> yes
<rhpot1991> haven't noticed it since
<majoridiot> will a bus reset fix it?
<rhpot1991> seems like its ok now
<rhpot1991> how do you do a bus reset?
<majoridiot> with firewire_tester -R
<rhpot1991> didn't try that
<rhpot1991> I wish I knew how to make it jump so I could try
<rhpot1991> just seemed to be a fluke thing
<majoridiot> (will be built-in to the new primer)
<majoridiot> it mostly is a fluke on moto boxes.  some SA boxes are real problems, i've heard.
<majoridiot> rhpot1991, would it be possible for me to get an ssh account on your box for hands-on testing?
 * majoridiot is trustworthy and can provide references
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: this wifi dies to 1Mb/s no matter what
<rhpot1991> and its randomly asking me for my network key again as if its dropping connection, though the signal never goes below 90%
<rhpot1991> majoridiot: I don't see why not
<majoridiot> great. :)
<majoridiot> it's a real time-saver.
<rhpot1991> just gotta watch we don't break things while my wife's soap opera is recording
<majoridiot> rhpot1991, i probably will not need to, since you have a moto box too.
<majoridiot> no testing during recording or livetv, no.
<rhpot1991> I have a real bad habit of sshing in at work and breaking things
<rhpot1991> then getting sad that I can't fix it from there
<majoridiot> LOL
<majoridiot> there are times when you need a physical hand
<majoridiot> i gotta take care of a few things... i'll check back in a bit to see if superm1 is in.
<majoridiot> later guys
<rhpot1991> cya
<Stemming78> Frontend is not crashing so install will complete...
<Stemming78> THanks
<mcquaid> damn i still can't get rid of these sym link issues.
<Stemming78> I am going to start w/ installing the Linksys WUSUB300N;  followed these instructions:  http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530772
<Stemming78> Previous install; could not get the Modprobe to configure card at boot...   Reading through the thread; use the currently installed nDiswrapper, switch to 1.43 or use the most current 1.52?
<Stemming78> Need guideance; installing my wireless Linksys WUSB300N - following http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530772
<Stemming78> Previous installation Modprob had to be run manually for NIC card to configure.
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, did you run modprobe again?
<Stemming78> Had to each time at boot.
<tgm4883_laptop> well yes
<tgm4883_laptop> oh you want to not have to do that after every boot
<Stemming78> Shouldnt that happen at boot; sudo ndiswrapper -m
<tgm4883_laptop> what are you modprobing?
<Stemming78> the driver.
<Stemming78> *wireless driver.
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC you should add it to /etc/modules
<Stemming78> Thinking it may be a prob w/ ndiswrapper - although I read somewhere you dont want to replace it as it is built for the Kernal
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop: I did.
<Stemming78> Solution I have found is to uninstall ndiswrapper and install 1.43; or should I go with the most current 1.52
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> i buy open source supported hardware
<Stemming78> Or not do it all?  I am confused as to what was causing the problem - the installation steps used or is it the something else such as ndiswrapper...
<abarbaccia> hey laga what's up
<abarbaccia> superm1: hey
<laga> hey abarbaccia
<abarbaccia> can you offer some help on compiling the lirc modules from source
<abarbaccia> i'm trying to compile the source from the package, then keep applying patches and recompiling until i can determine which patch fixes it so we can roll out an update
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop: the card is functional in Linux enviroment... Checked before purchasing - cannot locate the RALink information...  Anyways - I have had it working but it was intermittent (required manual configuration at boot).
<laga> abarbaccia: yeah.. what have you got now?
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, as nice as that is, I still cannot help you troubleshoot your ndiswrapper issue
<abarbaccia> ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.  include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop: what would you recommend; install again w/ no changes to ndiswrapper or update it?
<tgm4883_laptop> well updating it would be the easiest.  Then if it still doesn't work you could reinstall
<tgm4883_laptop> or rathere roll back ndiswrapper
<Stemming78> how would I check which ver ndiswrapper is currently installed?
<abarbaccia> laga: you see the error. i've installed kernel source, linked, built the modules, configured, etc
<abarbaccia> the cvs version uses automake now and works without doing any of that
<abarbaccia> but still with all of that i still can't compile cvs
<tgm4883_laptop> use synaptic.  You can roll back to a previous version or lock versions if necessary
<laga> so.. the cvs version works.. but you cant compile cvs?
<laga> abarbaccia: #ubuntu-mythtv-dev :)
 * rhpot1991 smashes anything with a belkin name on it
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop: thanks
<mcquaid> ok, i removed all but one directory in mythvideo.  now mythweb doesn't seem to complain. it can find the files.  i'll deal with the issue later of multiple dirs and mythweb
<mcquaid> but it only gives me the option to download/watch in a player.  i was trying to test the flash streaming
<mcquaid> the flash streaming is there for recordings
<Tuv0k> whose totem is playing .asx files correctly if at all?
<Tuv0k> and which backend you using, gstreamer or xine?
<mcquaid> well i didn't even try and open the stream in gnome, i was referring to the built in flash streaming
<mcquaid> is that only for recordings? my understand is that doesn't work currently for nuv files, but i thought it worked for videos
<Tuv0k> I guess my comment was really meant for rhpot1991
<mcquaid> oops
<Tuv0k> from earlier in the day
<Tuv0k> sok
<mcquaid> well, do you know if mythweb flash streaming is only for recordings?
<tgm4883_laptop> Tuv0k, thats me
<rhpot1991> Tuv0k: mine only works with flash
<tgm4883_laptop> my totem plays .asx
<rhpot1991> mcquaid: recordings only
<mcquaid> ah
<rhpot1991> mcquaid: I think you can do music too, but I don't know about that
<mcquaid> i only get a still frame in flash, never plays
<rhpot1991> mcquaid: but definitely not videos, just recordings
<rhpot1991> mcquaid: did you click play?
<mcquaid> heh yes
<rhpot1991> mcquaid: and do you have ffmpeg installed
<Tuv0k> tgm4883_laptop, with what backend plz?
<mcquaid> yes from medibuntu with mp3 support
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm running mythbuntu 8.04
<Tuv0k> talking to me?
<Tuv0k> cause that tells me nothing
<Tuv0k> gstreamer or xine?
<mcquaid> rhpot1991, do recording streams work for you with flash?
<Tuv0k> mcquaid, for me yes
<mcquaid> hmm
<Tuv0k> just don't transcode them
<tgm4883_laptop> Tuv0k, oh heh, i thought you meant my mythbuntu backend
<Tuv0k> I mean which ever totem your referring to?
<mcquaid> well flash automatically transcodes them no? based on the bitrate you choose
<tgm4883_laptop> Tuv0k, i use the gstreamer backend to totem
<Tuv0k> mcquaid, so long as YOU don't transcode them
<tgm4883_laptop> from 8.04
<mcquaid> Tuv0k, you mean if i transcoded somethiing on the backend (like chopped out commericals) then it won't play?
<Tuv0k> no
<Tuv0k> I meant if you transcoded the video out of its original format???
<Tuv0k> commercial flagging have nothing to do with it
<Tuv0k> tgm4883_laptop, you got a .asx I could sample?
<mcquaid> oh ok, i meant i transcode mine losslessly, permanently chopping out commercials but they stay in nuv
<mcquaid> but i tried a video thatwas just recording but won't play
<mcquaid> i don't see ffmpeg starting on the backend
<Tuv0k> they are not in nuv to begin with
<Tuv0k> they are transcoded to nuv
<Tuv0k> flash won't play .nuv files
<Tuv0k> they must remain mpg
<Tuv0k> mprg
<Tuv0k> mpeg
<mcquaid> all my recordings are nuv. isn'tthat the default?
<Tuv0k> ugh
<Tuv0k> no
<laga> it is.. if you use a framegrabber card
<laga> or that plextor device.
<Tuv0k> mythtranscode makes them .nuv
<Tuv0k> what type of tuner card you have?
<mcquaid> i have a bt878
<Tuv0k> there you go
<Tuv0k> software tuner?
<mcquaid> ya
<Tuv0k> ouch
<Tuv0k> sorry
<Tuv0k> ok , my totem plays .asx, just not from my box
<Tuv0k> I know why
<Tuv0k> its the ssh tunnel
<mcquaid> to i can't record in anything but nuv?
<mcquaid> so I
<Tuv0k> so I guess I'd have to actually forward my port 80, and setup mythweb login and passed
<Tuv0k> well at least I know my totem is fine
<Tuv0k> and I'll have to watch my video is flash
<Tuv0k> while leaving them in 2gb mpeg format so flash will transcode them
<Tuv0k> all very interesting
<asmythe> I want to try pci tv audio
<asmythe>  nickserv register lacroix
<asmythe>  nickserv set email bob_callaway@email.hal-pc.org
<laga> asmythe: it helps if you prepend a /..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-26
<Belboz92> Hey all, I'm trying to modprobe lirc_serial, but it keeps on telling me the device or resource is busy, any ideas?
<Stemming78> Trying to install ndiswrapper; "make distclean" from ~/ndiswrapper-1.43 and -1.52
<laga> Belboz92: setserial. use it free the device
<Stemming78> Geting error: cannot find kernel version in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/buiild.  Is it configureed?. Stop.
<Stemming78> *tried 2 different versions
<Stemming78> Think prob may be a result from not having Linux Headers installed...
<Stemming78> How should this be entered:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Belboz92> laga: sorry, I'm not very familiar with setserial's syntax, could you give me more info on that?
<laga> Belboz92: i suggest you check the forums or google, i don't remember it off-hand. if you're using hardy, please file a bug report. it's supposed to be automagic there
<Belboz92> k, thanks laga
<Stemming78> Nevermind previous comments;  was using the wrong charactor; used ' instead of `
<majoridiot> have we seen anything from superm1 tonight?
<laga> he's probably at work
<rhpot1991> not yet
<majoridiot> k.  no idea what his sched is like... will finish up a coupla things and be back in a few.
<rhpot1991> I think he is central time, so thats going for 8 there
<majoridiot> yes, he's central.  will check back after 8... good timing for me too.
<rhpot1991> laga: that worked btw, thanks
<majoridiot> biab.
<Belboz92> okay, I got the module loaded, now I'm having an issue where lircd dies whenever I try to access the ir blaster
<Tuv0k> gotta love that
<superm1> back
<superm1> hi majoridiot
<Belboz92> hey, can anyone assure me that upgrading to Hardy will solve this problem with more ease than trying to figure out wtf is wrong with all this Gutsy stuff?
<superm1> Belboz92, can't assure you, but it's likely :)
<Belboz92> superm1: thanks, I'm upgrading now :)
<Belboz92> 1407 packages to upgrade :-P
<Belboz92> 1200MB
<Tuv0k> it always helps to try to determine the cause of issues
<Tuv0k> cause once you upgrade to hardy, and hit a bump, then what?
<Tuv0k> good luck though
<laga> Tuv0k: and if you upgrade and it's suddenly working?
<superm1> Tuv0k, then we are able to fix said bump :)
<Tuv0k> then you just started froma clean slate, that could have happened with a clean install of fiesty
<Tuv0k> or dapper
<laga> and if you're stuck with a bug when no developer wants to spend time fixing old packages?
<Tuv0k> thats if the package was the fault to begin with
<Tuv0k> but how would one know, if they just upgraded?
<laga> how would they know if they didn't upgrade?
<Tuv0k> how would they know if they did?
<Tuv0k> if one does not isolate the problem, then they don't know anything about what will or will not fix it is all I was saying
<Tuv0k> take it or leave it
<Stemming78> Finalizing installation of my wireless card.  What to use WPA2 Personal;  any documentation on setting this up?  thanks
<laga> yeah, but isolating the problem is a bit more sensible after upgrading to a version which has seen some bug fixes, especially wrt irblaster support :)
<laga> but of course, upgrading can be a bit drastic just to get lirc working
<mcquaid> hmm, on reboot my mixer has mic as record capture, not my cd audio line
<mcquaid> is there a place to specify what source myth captures audio on?
<Tuv0k> mythtv-setup?
<mcquaid> i don't see it there. never looked before. didn't have this issue with .20
<Tuv0k> mcquaid, as long as you don't mention ubuntu #mythtv-users has some great advice there. They are not as tolerant of not doing your homework first though.
<Tuv0k> you get your hand held here
<Tuv0k> which is not a bad thing at all
<destructar> hi all, i just had some major problems with mythtv after upgrading to 0.21 on ubuntu 7.10 so I reinstalled
<destructar> now I can't get my capture card recognized
<Tuv0k> uh oh
<Tuv0k> where do we start?
<destructar> using an HDHomeRun box... after selecting it in mythtv-setup I get a blank menu in Input Connections
<destructar> when I go to channel editor and attempt to scan for channels it acts as though it can't see the capture "card"
<destructar> however I'm able to detect HDHomeRun box and also ping it so I know it's there
<Tuv0k> well the blank menu is the show stopper
<destructar> indeed
<Tuv0k> this is a clean isntall?
<Tuv0k> not an upgrade?
<destructar> I'm guessing no as it seems to have saved my menu settings (using the apple tv rip off menu) and also all my channel info from before
<destructar> however I did uninstall via synaptic and then install via synaptic (using mythtv 0.20)
<destructar> correct it's not an upgrade
<Tuv0k> its not a clean install its a upgrade
<destructar> also when running the frontend and attempting to watch live tv I get a message that says something along the lines "all inputs are being used"... i'm assuming it relates to not having a capture card working though
<Tuv0k> if thats the case, you will need to nuke all the old settings and start fresh
<Tuv0k> yeah
<Tuv0k> do this first
<destructar> ah i see... how the heck do I get this thing uninstalled?
<Tuv0k> delete all capture cards
<Tuv0k> then readd them
<Tuv0k> that should do it
<destructar> "unable to delete capturecards for ubuntu"
<Tuv0k> do it in mythtv-setup
<destructar> ok ran the other option "delete all capture cards" and it seemed to work as I got no error
<Tuv0k> now readd the card
<majoridiot> ping: superm1
<superm1> cheers
<majoridiot> hola!
<majoridiot> PM?
<destructar> after adding the card it takes me back to the "capture cards" menu that shows "new capture card, delete all capture cards on ubuntu, delete all capture cards".... but hdhomerun isn't showing... should it be? I can't remember from last time
<superm1> just come join the dev channel majoridiot
<superm1> we'll talk there
<destructar> (also input connections is still blank)
<Tuv0k> destructar, after deleting it readd it as I've repeated
<Tuv0k> one step at a time man
<Tuv0k> your getting ahead of yourself
<destructar> you mean add via mythtv-setup under option 2. Capture Cards, right? that's what I did
<Tuv0k> right
<Tuv0k> did it show up after you deleted them all?
<destructar> no
<Tuv0k> are all cards now deleted?
<destructar> yes
<Tuv0k> k
<Tuv0k> now go back to capture cards, and attempt to search for yours
<destructar> ok, choosing "HDHomeRun DTV tuner box" from Card Type.
<Tuv0k> right
<destructar> entered on "finish"
<Tuv0k> true
<destructar> back to the "capture cards" menu... hdhomerun card is not listed here
<destructar> it is as though it refuses to add the card
<Tuv0k> odd
<Tuv0k> do you have the correct device set
<destructar> exactly my thoughts... it's what I was trying to explain further up the chat but failed to convey :)
<Tuv0k> as in /dev/video0
<destructar> not sure let me check
<Tuv0k> or /dev/cideo1
<destructar> where do I check that?
<destructar> oh i see... for most cards you have that option
<destructar> not for the hdhomerun device though
<Tuv0k> same place as ...
<destructar> it's an external box
<Tuv0k> right
<Tuv0k> below the cards selection
<destructar> yea that option doesn't exist for hdhomerun
<destructar> actually yes it does: it has device id which is correctly set
<Tuv0k> try changing it
<destructar> it's something different than /dev/video[whatever] as it is an external device... just uses a hex id
<Tuv0k> ok
<Tuv0k> destructar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HDHomeRun#head-1e1c830e6c6aadfe236d7e56698a762d73e3d7fb
<Tuv0k> ever seen that?
<destructar> yea tried using it but it didn't help
<destructar> i'm thinking that I should just completely reinstall mythtv
<Tuv0k> the upgrade was not a good idea
<Tuv0k> only I can do that l)
<destructar> yea no doubt
<destructar> so i'm looking at synaptic and apparently I don't have mythtv-backend-master installed.. should I?
<Tuv0k> no
<Tuv0k> its not required
<Tuv0k> but your database needs to be reconfigured
<Tuv0k> and or backed up
<destructar> how to reconfigure?
<Tuv0k> you'll need to read up on it
<Tuv0k> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<Tuv0k> just like anything else
<destructar> yea doing it now
<Tuv0k> or phpmyadmin
<Tuv0k> etc
<destructar> actually i guess it's already done... that seemed fast
<destructar> ok: reconfigured the database, attempted to add the capture card, no dice.
<Stemming78> Need assistance with my Wireless Device...  Have it connecting to the router, but cannot assign an IP.  Could someone look at my /ect/network/interfaces to see if it is correct?
<majoridiot> not t
<majoridiot> it.
<JoshT76> hello
<JoshT76> anyone home?
<Stemming78> Well, if someone can be of assistance, here are my settings:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61085/
<JoshT76> any one else experiencing issues with watching tv doing weird things with the video?
<superm1> Stemming78, those are static settings?
<superm1> not dhcp
<Stemming78> Yah, I can set it using DHCP but am failing when I try and assign the IP address...
<Stemming78> Wasnt sure or not if I had gateway or something else configured incorrectly
<superm1> looks sane
<superm1> and/or correct
<Stemming78> strange, must be something with the router than (port not open) or something.
<Stemming78> I GOT WIRELESS WORKING!!!  very excited over here.  Ready to turn in my green hat fellas
<frank23> quick question: is the mythnettv plugin available in hardy mythbuntu?
 * majoridiot wonders if it will survive a reboot
<Stemming78> it did!  thats the greatest thing
<majoridiot> congrats!
<majoridiot> now write down what you did.
<majoridiot> before you forget.
<Stemming78> Yah, will be a bool
<Stemming78> *book
<Stemming78> If anyone is needing help, just ask...  I think I graduated today;-)
<JoshT76> is there a way to make a php script that will make a podcast/vodcast from the contents of a folder?
<majoridiot> if you can code php, i would think so.
<famicom> uhg
<majoridiot> ;)
<Stemming78> not sure if this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport
<famicom> JoshT76, there are better ways of coming out of the closet
<JoshT76> that makes this much sense
<famicom> the same goes for asking a php question in #ubuntu-mythtv
<JoshT76> thanks for the link, i have my iPod file already generated, just lloking for a script that will allow me to use them in a podcast type format
<JoshT76> famicom, its related i just didnt type the preface, sorry
<famicom> yeah, i shouldnt be a douche either
<famicom> but, i guess what you need is a cli oneliner
<majoridiot> touche, douche.
<majoridiot> hehe.
<famicom> first of all, are tthe files you are trying to combine all in the same format
<famicom> as in
<famicom> all mpeg, all ogg all divex
<famicom> or whatnot
<JoshT76> i have a user job that ustilizes ffmpeg to convert my recordings to an iPod compatible format and saved into a specific folder as an .mp4 file
<JoshT76> i just was curious if anyone had a php script that may dynamically generate podcast/vodcast rss feed based on the contents of this particular folder
<frank23> quick question: is the mythnettv plugin available in hardy mythbuntu?
<JoshT76> there is something similar called dir2cast that works for mp3s and i was asking if there may be something similar that folks here would use for video from mythtv in this manner
<destructar> hi. i think I have royally screwed up my system... tried to upgrade mythtv to 0.21, then uninstalled it via synaptic, then reinstalled version .20, then capture device (hdhomerun) couldn't be detected even after deleting all cards and trying to re-add...
<Stemming78> Is there a way to import imdb data from Backend Machine to a freshly installed Frontend box?
<Stemming78> *and posters
<destructar> ... then removed via synaptic again, installed mythbuntu control centre, still couldn't get capture device recognized... seemed troubles were coming from database so I backed up the db and then removed it from mysql... then uninstalled mythbuntu and reinstalled... now can't connect to database (on install mythbuntu didn't bother to make the db for me again)
<destructar> so in short: WTF??
<rhpot1991> restore your database backup
<destructar> then I'll be back to square one
<rhpot1991> well when you upgraded it convereted that to 0.21 scheme
<rhpot1991> so you can't use that with 0.20.2
<rhpot1991> it made a backup then
<rhpot1991> go find them and restore from them
<rhpot1991> I believe it left mine in my recordings directory
<destructar> hmm why so it did, just found it
<destructar> sweet jesus! rhpot1991: i owe you my first born child!
<superm1> rather than that, just 'pay it forward' :)
<Tuv0k> destructar, you get your tuner back?
<destructar> yes
<destructar> it was all due to a bad database
<destructar> plus now I'm using mythbuntu rather than regular mythtv which i think will make life easier
<superm1> well that's the goal at least ;)
<Tuv0k> figured it was the db
<destructar> yea... that makes total sense now... i thought that upon uninstall the db would be removed and then recreated on reinstall... but no
 * rhpot1991 crushes everything wifi related around him
<rhpot1991> np destructar
<destructar> now the question is: will my hd channels work again? they were seriously messed up upon attempted upgrade to .21
<mcquaid> i applied this patch to mythweb's stream module http://cvs.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/5006 which provides nuv streaming by using mencoder instead of ffmpeg
<mcquaid> but currently it's behaving the same as with ffmpeg.  it shows the first frame but never plays the video in the flash player
<mcquaid> is there a log for mythweb? something that would show the ffmpeg/mencoder requests? i don't see anything in the apache logs
<Tuv0k> mcquaid, yeahm its called mythlog
<mcquaid> you mean /var/log/mythtv/ ? already looked in there. saw no mention of my streaming requests
<mcquaid> thought mythweb might log somewhere else
<Tuv0k> its in mythweb
<Tuv0k> do you have mythweb up?
<mcquaid> yep
<Tuv0k> last link to the right
<Tuv0k> backend log?
<mcquaid> ok in the backend i see this: Could not connect to server "" @ port -1
<mcquaid> numerous times. i'm just testing this on a lan.  does a port have to be open for mythweb to stream?
<Tuv0k> mcquaid, depends where you are streaming from
<Tuv0k> but on a lan , no
<Tuv0k> unless you have a firewall on the mythbackend
<Tuv0k> generally port 80
<mcquaid> no no firewall
<Tuv0k> I'm streaming via flash from 30 miles away through a firewall, with only port 22 open
<Tuv0k> not able to stream .asx through the ssh though
<Tuv0k> thus the flash in the browser viewing
<mcquaid> hmm
<Tuv0k> I don't want to open port 80 though
<Tuv0k> then I'd have to setup a login for mythweb
<Tuv0k> and I don't feel up to it just yet
<mcquaid> i wonder if the login could be causing the issue. the pkg provided in mythweb allows one to configure a login
<mcquaid> this is what i keep seeing when trying to stream
<mcquaid> http://www.pastebin.ca/957726
<mcquaid> well, i think those errors are referring to my stream attemtp
<mcquaid> as i configured a login and you mention you haven't yet
<destructar> *sigh*... about to give up for the night... front end was unable to connect to the backend so I restarted... now I can't even run mythtv-setup
<destructar> when running this or trying to start front end, process hangs at "new db connection, total 1"
<destructar> backend log says "No setting found for this machine's BackendServerIP." and tells me to run setup, which of course I can't
<Tuv0k> mcquaid, never was asked for a login
<Tuv0k> but I believe you guys run "mythbuntu"
<Tuv0k> I don't
<Tuv0k> just mythtv
<mcquaid> i'm running hardy beta with it's .21 in the reps
<Tuv0k> I don't go for the prepackaged
<Tuv0k> me too
<Tuv0k> so you should have more latitude
<Tuv0k> I need to learn how to better help others
<Tuv0k> I can fix any issue of my own
<Tuv0k> others not so much
<destructar> "unable to connect to database. driver error" wtf?? "sqlquery::exec database not open"
<destructar> mysql is running though
<Tuv0k> the login info for your database may be off?
<Tuv0k> the frontend and backend pw not matching?
<Tuv0k> the database need to be repaired then optimized?
<destructar> how to edit this? is there a file to edit? can't run any setup programs
<Tuv0k> all things I had to check and double check when I had similar issues
<destructar> i'll try to repair i guess... *sigh*
<Tuv0k> I use phpmyadmin when and if I can't pull up mythweb
<Tuv0k> I even will use webmin to administer my database
<mcquaid> make sure /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt has the correct db username password
<Tuv0k> I have several methods to do one thing
<Tuv0k> thats right
<mcquaid> also somehow my mythtv user didn't have privledges for mythconverg db
<Tuv0k> it helps to be a little experienced in linux to play with myth
<Tuv0k> that also is pertainent
<mcquaid> once i fixed that, and made sure mysql.txt was right. everything worked
<Tuv0k> the documentation out there for myth is awesome
<Tuv0k> so is #mythtv-users
<Tuv0k> but if you mention ubuntu too much there, they point you here
<Tuv0k> they aren't as nice but very knowledgable
<Tuv0k> channel stays axtive
<destructar> oh crap
<destructar> i just saw my problem... have the ip address set to 172.0.0.1 instead of 127.0.0.1
<Tuv0k> :)
<destructar> crap... any easy way to change this in a file or somewhere? i have no way of getting in to setup
<destructar> apparently setting wrong ip addy in the front end makes for bad experiences
<rhpot1991> careful modifying that file
<Tuv0k> try http://localhost/mythweb
<rhpot1991> mysql.txt that is
<mcquaid> i've made some bonehead moves the last few days as well ;)
<destructar> mysql.txt doesn't contain the ip addy
<rhpot1991> destructar: if its for the frontend you can do that in the setup menu under the frontend
<rhpot1991> if thats for a backend, it can be done under mythtv-setup
<destructar> i can't run either setup script though... it just hangs while attempting to connect to the database on the wrong ip address
<destructar> errors just slowly scroll by on terminal
<rhpot1991> destructar: if you let that run long enough I believe it will pop up anyways
<rhpot1991> and then you can change it
<rhpot1991> provided I am thinking about the same thing as you are saying
<Belboz92> Hey all, which IR transmitter do I want to select in the config?
<destructar> i see... ok i'll leave it alone
<destructar> at this rate I might as well go to sleep first
<Belboz92> I have a home-brew IR blaster with a Motorola DCT2224
<rhpot1991> destructar: shouldn't take more than a few minutes though
<mcquaid> he's probably referring to the bind-address in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Belboz92> Do I want "Command IR:   Motorola Cable Box"?
<mcquaid> i make that the actual ip address of the box so other frontends on the network will work
<destructar> it's already been at the very least 10... it keeps trying to connect "no error type from sqlerror? strange..."
<rhpot1991> destructar: do you have a /home/<your user>/.mythtv/config.xml file?
<destructar> yes but it's empty
<rhpot1991> there should be a mysql.txt there as well
<mcquaid> hmm, i tried watching a stream while looking at wireshark, but didn't see anything relevant as to why streams don't work
<mcquaid> nothing in myth's log.  i just connecting ip addy... in the browser i'm trying to watch
<destructar> ha! unplugged my internet and then ran mythtv-setup... made it get past all the failed db connections in a hurry
<destructar> of course frontend still can not connect to backend server... so i'm still screwed... so I shouldn't be all that excited i guess
<destructar> awesome! got it working along with HD
<superm1> \\
<superm1> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<destructar> geez... well that only took the entire night
<superm1> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<superm1> \
<superm1> whoops :) dog
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | superm1
<ubotu> superm1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rhpot1991> heh
<flower_girl> hey all, I seem to missing all the text on the main menu of both the Frontend and Backend Setup, any ideas?
<flower_girl> the menus still work btw, I can get to the TV by pressing enter
<flower_girl> oops
<foxbuntu> Belboz99, try exiting the frontend and run it from terminal like this: mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=OpenGL
<Belboz99> foxbuntu: thanks!
<Belboz99> what was the problem?
<foxbuntu> Belboz99, you need to set the Frontend to use OpenGL
<Belboz99> okay, done
<foxbuntu> ok..that should take care of things
<Belboz99> thanks
<foxbuntu> QT is default and doesn't always work
<foxbuntu> depending on your video card
<Belboz99> ah
<Belboz99> hey foxbuntu, I now have video0, video24 and video32 listed in /dev, but video0 won't probe in Mythsetup, any ideas?
<foxbuntu> Belboz99, what type of tuner?
<Belboz99> Hauppage PVR-150
<Belboz99> it was working just fine a minute ago
<Belboz99> the system did hang for some odd reason when I went to vi a config file for lirc, but lirc now works
<Belboz99> foxbuntu:
<foxbuntu> Belboz99, pastebin your dmesg
<Belboz99> foxbuntu: only thing I find is this written with every attempt: [ 1021.444128] ivtv0: Failed to initialize on minor 0
<foxbuntu> Belboz99, reboot
<Belboz99> alright, I'll brb
<Belboz99> back, I think
<Belboz99> foxbuntu: that fixed it, but do you think it will break again next time I run the channel changer?
<foxbuntu> Belboz99, shouldn't, but I suggest enabling the IVTV Driver tweak in Mythbuntu Control Centre, it will reduce the chance of issues with that card
<Belboz99> k, thanks
<Belboz99> damn, still doesn't change channels :(
<foxbuntu> Belboz99, what method did you setup for changing channels?
<directhex|work> foxbuntu, curiously, the "no menu text with qt" thing happens on mythfrontend/win32
<Aquahallic> Mornin'
<Aquahallic> if initramfs blewup and won't let me boot into any kernel.... (can't find root filesystem) is there a way to boot with a cd and repair it?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> boot the live cd, mount the partition to somewhere
<Aquahallic> k
<superm1> and then sudo chroot location /bin/bash
<superm1> and then in there
<superm1> update-initramfs -u -k VERSION
<superm1> where VERSION is your kernel version
<Aquahallic> k... I tried chrooting in with linux rescue but it wouldn't let me use update-initramfs
<Aquahallic> oh and... btw.. laga hit my "smurfs" after hardy upgrade on ATI dead slam on the head
<Aquahallic> it jacked my hue
<Aquahallic> thanx again superm1
<superm1> no prob
<superm1> you fixed the blue tint?
<superm1> by turning off xv pic controls?
<Aquahallic> nope... just my hue was turned all the way down to 0
<superm1> ha
<Aquahallic> I set it to 50% (where it usually sets by default) and it was fine...
<Aquahallic> who'd a thunk it
<Aquahallic> lol
<superm1> can you add that to the FAQ?
<Aquahallic> sometimes it's the SIMPLEST things that stump us the most!
<Aquahallic> lol
<JGleich> Can/does Ubuntu/MythTV download & playback content from sites like CBS Interactive, NBC's Hulu, etc?  Or do I need additional 'tools' like Miro, VLC, etc?
<superm1> JGleich, you need additional tools for that currently
<Aquahallic> Yup... I can do that.. it might already be out there... he said he knows about it and it should have been fixed though
<superm1> JGleich, and remember those are in flash video format, so i'm not sure how nicely they will play in the internal player
<Aquahallic> I pasted my xvinfo to  him
<JGleich> superm1: Hi.  For the DL, or the playback or both?
<superm1> so you can try at least
<JGleich> aha ...
<superm1> JGleich, for the download for sure
<superm1> playback maybe
<JGleich> superm1:  Let's assume I use "another tool", then, to DL the content.  Can MythTV be used to manage the content ... and then invoke a different tool to playback?
<hugolp> hi, I am not sure if its how it should be but myth .21 backend its a lot more cpu than .20 backend
<hugolp> anyone else have notice?
<superm1> JGleich, yes that's possible
<Aquahallic> superm1: you want me to post it here??
<Aquahallic> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<superm1> Aquahallic, in the link in there is a FAQ page
<hugolp> *eats
<superm1> click that and the link in side that link
<superm1> hugolp, not on the backend, but the frontend uses more
<superm1> see the faq :)
<JGleich> superm1: That's good enoughh, then.  Now to find a spare box around here ... thanks.
<hugolp> superm1:  then something is wrong with my backend
<superm1> best of luck with that JGleich
<superm1> hugolp, well is it the transcoding eating up CPU?
<superm1> or comm flagging?
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1: not sure I put that in the faqs
<superm1> or actual recording
<hugolp> I have a Via C3 running only the backend, and I can tell you it eats more cpu
<rhpot1991_laptop> guess I'll do that now
<Aquahallic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/FAQs
<superm1> yup Aquahallic
<hugolp> no, no transcoding happeninng, not in a C3
<Aquahallic> just click edit and edit that page at bottom?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> haha hugolp okay.
<hugolp> I have the backend configured to not do any type of job
<Aquahallic> aight.. I saw that before.. I didin't know if you wanted me editing that page or not
<Aquahallic> :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: yell when you are done editing, so I can add words about more cpu usage
<Aquahallic> aight!
<superm1> hugolp, is it a severe problem?
<rhpot1991_laptop> its a wiki, so anyone can edit it
<hugolp> superm1:  well, my server runs quite a few programs (myth backend, asterisk, torrentflux, a couple of personal web pages) and now sometimes it gets too loaded
<hugolp> before it wasnt happening
<EvilGuru> MythTV stores its data in /var/lib?
<hugolp> alone the load is not a problem but when everything is running it becomes a problem
<directhex|work> EvilGuru, by default
<EvilGuru> that is where I will mount my LVM thingy then, thanks
<superm1> hugolp, all that stuff on a little C3?
<hugolp> yeah :-)
<superm1> sounds to me like you are asking for trouble and are lucky this didnt happen soooner :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> hugolp: you are crazy
<hugolp> but the web pages are for my personal use only
<rhpot1991_laptop> upgrade that to a c7 :)
<hugolp> rhpot1991_laptop:  send me a donation and Ill upgrade
<hugolp> ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> I just sent donations to my own upgrade
<rhpot1991_laptop> hugolp: you know about the gPC dev kit?
<hugolp> its not that bad, I have asterisk set up so there isnt any kind of transcoding. And mythtv backend to not do any kind of job (transcoding, ad discovery,...) etc...
<hugolp> no, whats the gPC dev kit?
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A4842001#
<rhpot1991_laptop> gPC is the $200 VIA C7 box from everex
<superm1> rhpot1991, oo that'd make a nice cheap new mobo/cpu for a backend
<superm1> that's incredibly affordable
<rhpot1991_laptop> that there is the mobo/cpu for it
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1: microatx for you too
<superm1> you should have told me about that before i spent 110 dollars on that other deal
<superm1> for the AMD64
<rhpot1991_laptop> I wish it was mini-itx still, but walmart had them put it in a larger case cause their customers equated size of the case with power of the computer
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1: that thing would not play back HD well
<superm1> no xvmc?
<superm1> its via?
<hugolp> rhpot1991_laptop:  I can get a C7 with gigabit ethernet case with pci space, power source, etc... for 120 dollars
<rhpot1991_laptop> no tv out for one, and you'd need to use XvMC all the time otherwise
<pdragon> not a good backend computer. very low end CPU
<superm1> rhpot1991_laptop, VGA out
<rhpot1991_laptop> hugolp: got a link?
<superm1> that's all i need
<superm1> pdragon, i use low end cpus for backend
<superm1> my old backend is a 700mhz p3
<rhpot1991_laptop> the tv I'd want to put a C7 on needs svideo out
<pdragon> don't do HD?
<superm1> pdragon, i don't transcode on that backend
<superm1> pdragon, but recording HD takes nothing
<hugolp> rhpot1991_laptop:  the C7 can indeed play HD the problem is that VIA doesnt have proper drivers for linux, so all the work is on the cpu
<pdragon> ahh
<hugolp> and then it cant handle it
<superm1> hugolp, it isn't supported by openchrome?
<hugolp> superm1:  3D and mpeg acceleration is not suported in openchrome
<rhpot1991_laptop> hugolp: ya thats what I meant, but in my bad english way of saying it
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've heard bad things about the VIA video drivers
<rhpot1991_laptop> but I'm still tempted by them
<directhex|work> c7 is shite, buying one is a mistake
<hugolp> rhpot1991_laptop:  there is even an online sing up asking VIA to release proper linux drivers
<directhex|work> so sayeth directhex
<hugolp> directhex|work:  so what low consume cpu would you buy?
<directhex|work> hugolp, intel
<Aquahallic> rhpot1991_laptop: go ahead... I had to reset my password and it's taking a bit to send it
<directhex|work> hugolp, intel beats via into a pulp for performance-per-watt with their last-gen stuff. current and next-gen, no contest
<hugolp> I have my server 24/7 on, and dont want my electricity bill to go skyrocket
<Aquahallic> I'll post it later today.. I gotta head to work... once I fix my initramfs issue I'll post that also
<rhpot1991_laptop> alright Aquahallic
<hugolp> directhex|work:  ok, but at what price? C7 is old and you can get it very cheap. cheap and low consume, for me is the perfect myth backend
<hugolp> and if VIA had proper linux drivers the perfect media player
<directhex|work> hugolp, not all mhz are equal. an intel mhz is about 6-10x faster than a via mhz. 7w gets you a 1ghz epia, 8w gets you a 1.06ghz core 2 duo. 2.5w gets you a 1.8ghz dual core Atom
<DaveMorris> I use a mini-itx frontend with via chiposet and openchrome no problem at all
<DaveMorris> using TV-OUT
<directhex|work> give http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=11976 a read
<hugolp> ok, I will
<rhpot1991_laptop> DaveMorris: SD or HD?
<DaveMorris> as to a low powered backend, I've got a p450 with a couple of tuner cards, it runs fine
<directhex|work> paying money for idt winchip which hasn't gotten any better in 5 years is embarrasing
<DaveMorris> SD since I don't get a HD signal
<directhex|work> DaveMorris, i'd take a p2 before a c7
<EvilGuru> They probably have similar floating-point performance
<Aquahallic> rhpot1991_laptop: aight... I got it.. let me know when you're done and I'll post....lol
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: go ahead, I haven't started
<directhex|work> EvilGuru, the p2 will outperform the c7 on floating point and several basic instructions
<Aquahallic> lol... k
<directhex|work> EvilGuru, test it for socket performance, no contest
<DaveMorris> http://www.mini-itx.com/store/?c=2#p1646 is what I use on the fronted
<EvilGuru> Still skimping on the FPU then, some things never change
<DaveMorris> with digital sound out
<directhex|work> thing is, they're directly comparable. c7 is a minor update to c3, is a repackaged die-shrunk idt winchip. which was a budget-end p2 competitor for people who wanted to stick with socket 7
<rhpot1991_laptop> I wonder how the amd geode compares to the VIA chips
<DaveMorris> the reason it does will for me, is our TV signals are broadcast in MPEG2, so it's done in hardware
<directhex|work> great, as long as you never want to watch dvd rips or somesuch
<DaveMorris> dvd rips have been fine on it tbh
<DaveMorris> I use my DVD player for DVD's
<EvilGuru> I had a DVD player once, got rid of it as soon as it would not do what I told it to
<directhex|work> see, here's the thing
<hugolp> directhex|work:  but the problem with VIA is the lack of linux drivers, so trying to play mpeg videos or 3D like Elisa doesnt work cause the cpu is all alone with that
<EvilGuru> hugolp: Is that because lack of specs, or just lack of interest?
<directhex|work> DaveMorris reads epia as "it's great, it can do mpeg2 decoding in hardware", whereas i read "epia is so low end, it's only able to watch tv using an unreliable mix of drivers and app support and hardware, which allow some assistance with a small selection of codecs"
<directhex|work> it's all in the eye of the beholder
<hugolp> directhex|work:  there is and old VIA linux program that will allow you to run and old mplayer version (but you have to be root to watch a video...) and it plays mpeg2 with 5-10% cpu
<hugolp> EvilGuru:  because of lack of specs
<directhex|work> hugolp, i cover VeMP in my review
<hugolp> a lot of people was interested on developing VIA linux drivers but they just gave up because of VIA attitude
<directhex|work> which is why i have no hesitation in disrecommending them. they offer nothing better than the competition
<hugolp> directhex|work:  we agree in that
<hugolp> but the problem is that intel low consume procesor allways come with motherboard with intel gpu's (wich are crap)
<hugolp> so I have still to find a good low consume system as linux media player
<hugolp> (and since I only use linux ...)
<directhex|work> hugolp, intel's gpus are better than via
<directhex|work> and there are plenty of good reports using them for linux, including HD in myth
<hugolp> directhex|work:  no g-sync on intel gpu's
<hugolp> directhex|work:  have any link on a low consume intel system?
<directhex|work> hugolp, look for intel atom, for their next-gen power-saving architecture
<hugolp> directhex|work:  is it at sale allredy or is the future chip?
<hugolp> cause Im looking for low consume media players this days
<Aquahallic> rhpot1991_laptop: You're up!
<EvilGuru> Right, 8.04 beta installed, fantastic!
<DaveMorris> hugolp: you could still get a VIA board and stick a Nvidia card in it
<DaveMorris> EPIA SN 18000EG 1.8GHz C7 support PCI-E
<rhpot1991_laptop> DaveMorris: I wonder what effects that would have on cooling it
<DaveMorris> stick a 'The' infront of that
<DaveMorris> no idea tbh
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  guess its an option
<EvilGuru> I am currently setting up my system and am trying to configure video sources (listings), however XMLTV is not listed. I am using 8.04 beta
<foxbuntu> EvilGuru, you need to install the XMLTV Grabber first
<EvilGuru> foxbuntu: Will do
<EvilGuru> Okay done, is there a guide for setting it up?
<DaveMorris> EvilGuru: http://www.mythbuntu.org/installation_manual should get you through, although it's from the previous version
<EvilGuru> It is more how I set up xml tv itself for my country
<EvilGuru> (UK)
<DaveMorris> AFAIK you don't se XMLTV for the UK
 * DaveMorris slaps himself
<DaveMorris> thats schedule direct I was thinking of
<foxbuntu> DaveMorris, was going to have to slap you myself
<DaveMorris> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_id.php
<DaveMorris> for RT (radio times) and XMLTV in the uk
<DaveMorris> I personally use the free transmitted guide in the UK
<EvilGuru> No freeview where I am
<npurciful> whats goin on
<DaveMorris> EvilGuru: you aware you can get freeview over a satellite?
<DaveMorris> http://tinyurl.com/29f7ux
<EvilGuru> DaveMorris: We can kind of get it, but until the switch over most channels are out of reach (BBC1,2, ITV, C4)
<salmanh_> hi
<salmanh_> has anybody run myth tv on a linksys/cisco nslu2?
<DaveMorris> EvilGuru: sounds like Eastbourne
<EvilGuru> DaveMorris: Pitstone (Bucks)
<HEP85> I want to enable automatic shutdown. Is it right to enable mythwelcome in /etc/mythtv/settings to do this?
<directhex|work> la?
<directhex|work> bah
<EvilGuru> Hmm, I am trying to create a new video source using XMLTV (radio times), however when I go finish it seems to hang at 50%
<salmanh_> has anybody run myth tv on a linksys/cisco nslu2?
<HEP85> How do I enable mythwelcome?
<directhex|work> EvilGuru, alt-tab
<EvilGuru> Nothing
<EvilGuru> I had to ssh and kill the process, namely sh -c tv_grab_uk_rt --config-file '/home/freddie/.mythtv/RT.xmltv' --configure
<EvilGuru> which if I run it myself gives nonsensical output: config file /home/freddie/.xmltv/tv_grab_uk_rt.conf does not exist, run me with --configure
<directhex|work> EvilGuru, no, you didn't. the xmltv config runs in the shell which spawned mythtv-setup. you need to switch to that window to configure xmltv
<EvilGuru> ok
<EvilGuru> Question is how do I execute a command in the terminal window
<HEP85> I don't get the question
<EvilGuru> I am trying to get MythTV to grab the listings using XMLTV from the radio times. I select everything in the dialog fine, but when I go finish it crashes on fetching the XMLTV information
<HEP85> No, I mean the last one
<EvilGuru> I think i have worked that bit out
<EvilGuru> Right, it does seem to be doing something
<Viaken> X crashes when I connect via VNC.
<Viaken> Using Hardy
<cosmic> hi @ all
<cosmic> Is here anybody , who would be so kind to explain me how to force the mythfrontend to create a pidfile ??? is it even possible ?
<cosmic> sorry for my bad english
<foxbuntu> cosmic, why do you need the frontend to create a pid file?
<cosmic> to control it via monit
<foxbuntu> it should already create one
<cosmic> sometimes it breaks , as the backend does too , then monit restarts it and gives me information about how much resourcess these processes use for themselves
<cosmic> I dont , find any pidfile of the frontend ... only of the backend
<cosmic> and i dont find any argument like : --pidfile=/var/run/myth.pid .... or something
<cosmic> for the frontend
<foxbuntu> the actual process is mythfrontend.real
<cosmic> oh
<cosmic> i think i understand
<cosmic> i will have a look at it in a mom ..... by the way foxbuntu , how many TV Cards doe you use ?
<foxbuntu> 4
<cosmic> witch kind ? DVB-T ?
<foxbuntu> nope...Im in the US, DVB doesnt work here
<foxbuntu> well...it doesn't work legally here
<cosmic> oh
<cosmic> i didn't know
<foxbuntu> its ok...wish they did
<cosmic> so you use analouge Cards ?
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> I have 2 QAM tuners for my digital cable
<cosmic> ah
<foxbuntu> and 2 analog tuners for everything else
<cosmic> what did you want to tell me by : <foxbuntu> the actual process is mythfrontend.real
<foxbuntu> cosmic, if you look at 'top' in console, you will find the proccess id and process name mythfrontend.real
<cosmic> yap , right
<foxbuntu> after I looked at it I think it doesn't create a pid because its really just dynamic content
<cosmic> i know the process name , and i find the process PID , but thats not enough
<cosmic> dynamic content ?
<cosmic> its a binary as every process is ?! , i dont understand sorry ... would you please try to explain your last sentence in different words
<cosmic> ?
<foxbuntu> cosmic, Mythfrontend is basically an XML library of 'web page like' content, all the grapics and fonts are rendered on the fly
<cosmic> ui
<cosmic> i didnt know
<cosmic> is that really performant ?
<foxbuntu> performant?
<cosmic> performance ?
<cosmic> forget it please ;)
<foxbuntu> well...its for performance and for scalability
<cosmic> ok i see
<cosmic> does your myth - backend OR frontend breack down often ?
<foxbuntu> not often
<foxbuntu> usually if anything breaks it will be the backend, and that has a pid and a good log file
<cosmic> could you define "not often" for me please ? , once a day ? once a week ? , only if you do something special
<cosmic> ?
<foxbuntu> usually less than once every few months, only when I do something to break it :)
<cosmic> your right  with the log file
<cosmic> what do you do then ?
<foxbuntu> fix it...I am one of the devs on the mythbuntu team, so if i break something its usually because I am testing new code
<cosmic> oh , i see
<cosmic> i have an new Computer , so i installed as a test mythbuntu 7.10 x64 since three days
<cosmic> Thanks for all that WORK , by the way
<foxbuntu> cosmic, 8.04 Beta is fairly stable and works quite well...many new features
<cosmic> i will when HARDY is avaliable as stable version
<foxbuntu> cosmic, thanks...we like hearing good things back from the community that uses our software
<foxbuntu> cosmic, only 4 weeks away from that
<cosmic> fine, then it is a muss to thank for this good WORK
<cosmic> would you tell me on witch part "you" are developing ?
<foxbuntu> cosmic, I have done most of my work in the themes, lirc support and some in mythbuntu control centre
<foxbuntu> I am working on a new application like mythbuntu control centre to make remotes even easier to setup, I hope to release it durning the 8.10 devolpment cycle
<cosmic> good , there is a problem  ! ;)
<foxbuntu> cosmic, godo talking but I have to leave now. Let us know if you need more help
<cosmic> Thanks very much for your help @ the moment ... i will report on the mailing list .... Have an nice evening .. ant thanks for all !
<EvilGuru> Anyone have any advice on debugging TV out problems using an nvidia GF4 card
<EvilGuru> I have the card's s-video out connected to a s-video to composite adapter which goes to a 14" TV
<Stemming78> I am without video; working with VIA Chipset and not getting video on TV - would like to know HOW I can revert the changes and get back to video on monitor....
<Stemming78> *xorg modified
<Stemming78> Please help; at the end of my setup and really do not wish to reinstall
<nettow0822_> tgm4883 I was talking to you about a problem a couple of days ago about the show selection in the program guide.....
<nettow0822_> I would select a show to be recorded and the next day it wouldn't selected
<nettow0822_> you gave me a command and I forgot what is was.
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs | nettow0822_
<ubotu> nettow0822_: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nettow0822_> ok ty
<npurciful> well i am using hardy now, but irexec is killing lircd
<npurciful> okay figure out why it dies no how do i fix it. could not get file information for /dev/lirc0
<Stemming78> MythVideo and Video Manager are missing after setting up a remote frontend machine; was using FSTAB to "mount" folder on another computer.  Any ideas?
<npurciful> you have to install mythvideo on the frontend
 * majoridiot drops a pin
<majoridiot> 'lo laga
<laga> 'lo majoridiot
<npurciful> woot! fix lirc
<npurciful> s/fix/fixed
<majoridiot> sudo /etc/init.d/good_job start
<majoridiot> ;)
<npurciful> heh
<npurciful> ah the hardware.conf has changed for lirc i was trying to used canned one
<npurciful> i should have diff the to and i would have known right away instead of spending 45min on it
 * npurciful idiot!
<majoridiot> then you would have an extra 45 minutes to kill...
<npurciful> true, i have one last nitch with hardy, but have to talk to kubuntu devs about that though
<Stemming78> npurciful: MythVideo is installed on the Frontend machine...
<npurciful> i think you have to share the 'video folder' via the network
<majoridiot> correct
<Stemming78> Strange issue, but I can browse the videos on the Frontend Machine, but they will not play.  The Backend machine; missing the Video Directory and VideoManager
<Stemming78> Shared folder: has music, video, recordings, pictures on Backend
<Stemming78> I can play recorded shows on the frontend
<majoridiot> Stemming78, info is being pulled from the database
<Stemming78> "Video" is shared from another PC; using FSTAB
<majoridiot> Stemming78, running myhfrontend from a terminal, what errors do you see trying to watch a video?  also, wht errors in backend log?
<Stemming78> can you help with that? commands
<majoridiot> open a terminal on the frontend
<majoridiot> $ mythfrontend
<majoridiot> try to watch a video... on error, exit mythtv
<majoridiot> look @ the terminal output
<majoridiot> mythbackend logs are in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<majoridiot> on the backend machine, of course.
<Stemming78> Not finding any errors in the log file...
<Stemming78> Shows UPnoMedia: buoldmediamap done. found 210 objects
<majoridiot> what about frontend?
<Stemming78> Frontend upon exit, not sure if this is of any importance: Destroying SipFsm object
<majoridiot> i would think the frontend error would be a little more obvious?
<Stemming78> Line entry:  2008-03-26 ... Using Protocol version 40,  Destroying SipFsmObject,  2008-03-26 ... Deketung UPnP client.  That is all
<majoridiot> that's *everything* in the terminal window from the time you ran mythfrontend to the time you exited?
<Stemming78> Total of 4 entrys; those were the last 3...  First line is connecting to backend server 192.168.1.101:6543 (try 1 of 5)
<Stemming78> Other than that, nothing
<Stemming78> Major: it seems like I am taking steps backwards with each successful install;  I got the Frontend machine setup and now the backend machine no longer has video.  Got the Frontend to connect wireless, after installing Unichrome now that isnt working...  just at a point where I am throwing my hands in the air...
<Stemming78> Only successful install that didnt break something else was configuring the remote control using Xmodmap
<Stemming78> What do I do?
<majoridiot> one step at a time
<majoridiot> what happened to the video on the backend?
<Stemming78> Can watch recordings and live tv.... MISSING MythVideo and Video Manager -= Doesnt appear on the menu anywhere....
<majoridiot> so install mythvideo plugin
<Stemming78> WTF, I could have sworn I did this earlier....  It installed...  Why would that have been removed?
<Stemming78> Strange - working again.....
<Stemming78> Now, onto the frontend...  wondering if you feel I should start with a fresh install
<EvilGuru> Hmm, since I can not get my GF4 working with TV out I think I'll try a 6200 AGP
<Stemming78> List of things not working:  MythVideo - cannot play movies...  Wireless is not fuctioning anymore; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart will not bring up a link however the router is assigning an IP address
<majoridiot> i would say fix wireless first.  until that is fixed, the frontend is dead in the water.
<mcquaid> never had this before. a recording from earlier today seems to play at proper speed, but the pitch is really low
<mcquaid> oprah sounds like she's getting ready to make crank calls, the gf ain't happy i tell ya
<mcquaid> recordings prior to that are fine, and so is live tv now
<Stemming78> Is there a way to remotely connect to the Mythboxes and have admin rights?  I use WinSCP which only allows "guest" accesss
<majoridiot> there are tons of winzode ssh clients
<npurciful> anyone here use xvmc with HD sources
<Stemming78> will check....  have 3 keyboards and mice on the desk...
<Perium> Hello, I used to use Knoppmyth with my system but I recently loaded Mythbuntu 7.10 and for some reason channels that are above channel 14 are all fuzzy.  Any help as to what I need to look at?  I have 2 pvr 150's in my system and both have the same issue
<tgm4883_laptop> Perium, did you set your source to cable or broadcast?
<WcktKlwn> I made the same mistake...
<Perium> ah, let me check
<WcktKlwn> it doesn't say broadcast.. it says bcast
<EvilGuru> AGP 8x cards are backwards compatible with 4x slots aren't they?
<tgm4883_laptop> most
<Perium> tgm4883, I had it set to default, i set it to us-cable
<Perium> tgm4883_laptop, its reloading now
<tgm4883_laptop> well it would depend on what you had set as the default
<Perium> tgm4883_laptop, not sure where that setting would be, should be negated anyways by setting it to cable there now wouldnt you think?
<tgm4883_laptop> you set the default in general settings, then you can set a per tuner option
<Perium> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> the per tuner option does take priority
<Perium> that makes sense
<Perium> I will double check once mythfilldatabase stops running, accidently hit yes
<Perium> tgm4883_laptop & WcktKlwn, thanks that fixed the issue
<OpenMedia> Hi superm1
<laga> hey steve
<laga> n
<laga> *cough*
<free1> do pinnacle usb tuners work with myth?
<free1> I have seen the wiki, but it says only ota digital. so if I plug in my standard cable, will it work?
<free1> superm1:  whatever happened to the Chicago MUG?
<free1> Mario
<free1> Mario. Paisan
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-27
<gunny> hey all ...recommendations for best DVB (PAL) dual tuner supported without probs by kernel ??
<free1> good question gunny
<gunny> well i've looked at wki but it seems out of date
<gunny> i'm looking at the dvico dual digital 4
<laga> DVB-C/DVB-T/DVB-S/DVB-S2? not to mention DVB-H...
<gunny> DVB-T
<macosxgeek> !seen skr3dii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen skr3dii - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macosxgeek> hey hemiola
<hemiola> hi :-)
<superm1> hi free1
<macosxgeek>  !seen is not working with that bot
<free1> superm1: hello
<free1> superm1:
<macosxgeek> what the hell is that
<macosxgeek> ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<Pici> macosxgeek: /msg seenserv help
<macosxgeek> Pici thx
<Pici> macosxgeek: no need for the bot to have !seen :)
<free1> superm1: what's the word on the chicago mug
<superm1> free1, i dont live in chicago anymore
<superm1> so not so sure
<Pici> macosxgeek: Because it thought it was a factoid because you had 'is' in part of the thing
 * Pici departs
<free1> superm1:  can I ask you the Pinnacle pctv hd pro usb stick 800e, compatible with myth?
<superm1> free1, i'm not sure.  best bet is checking the linuxtv.org wiki
<superm1> on usb sticks
<free1> superm1:  no real updates past the 300e
<superm1> then it is probably not functional....
<superm1> do u have one?
<free1> superm1:  so where there ever any chicago meetings
<superm1> free1, i was only in chicago for a very short period of time, but didnt hear of any
<free1> superm1: I'm thinking of buying one.
<superm1> free1, i wouldn't say its a smart investment
<macosxgeek> anyone knows CyberDance overhere?
<free1> superm1: oh ok, because your name along with several others is on the wiki for chicago mug
<superm1> that.s a long time ago.  probaby when i first started using myth :)
<free1> superm1:  really... so if it works with linxtv (from what I've been told), wouldn't work with myth?
<OpenMedia> laga + superm1 - Sorry off elsewhere
<superm1> free1, well if it exposes a v4l2 or dvb interface it will work
<superm1> so if you have heard it does
<superm1> then great
<superm1> if not, then dont touch that stuff
<superm1> hi OpenMedia
<superm1> how goes $things
<OpenMedia> Good. Had a play with 8.04 Beta
<OpenMedia> Installed it on a 4Gb USB stick and the put the myPVR layer over the top
<OpenMedia> painless.. Very very nice
<confuzed_> Is there a special channel for mythbuntu 8.04?
<superm1> OpenMedia, be careful with putting that on a usb stick directly that is mounted rw though
<laga> confuzed_: no
<superm1> you can burn through its life quick
<confuzed_> laga, thanks
<OpenMedia> superm1: It was just for a quick test of the USB boot.
<destructar> hi... anyone know of a script to add recorded shows to the "recorded" table in the mythtv database? I have lots of old recordings and just reinstalled mythtv yesterday along with fresh db
<laga> superm1: i hear it's not a problem anymore today, with wear leveling and stuff
<OpenMedia> A 100,000 write cycle unit should be fine.
<OpenMedia> Atleast for a couple of years
<confuzed_> I am testing 8.04 on a new setup and I have seen a few issues, but the launchpad page for 8.04 is basically empty... does anyone look at it?
<superm1> confuzed_, we dont track to exact versions in LP as well as we should
<superm1> just put it on the general bugs page
<superm1> laga, OpenMedia ah
<confuzed_> It is 8.04 specific though... will it hurt to put in the 8.04 page?
<destructar> or is there some other setting I don't know about in which I don't have to bother filling the recorded table with old data? I'm running 0.2
<free1> superm1:  thanks for the info! hmm, do you think hauppauge pcmcia is the best bet?
<superm1> free1, didn't even know they made pcmcia cards :)
<superm1> pci yes
<superm1> but pcmica?
<superm1> pcmcia
<superm1> confuzed_, just mention 8.04 in the bug report
<free1> yes,
<free1> oops
<destructar> i'm using hdhomerun box... it's nice if you want hd content
<superm1> it's a little easier that way for tracking them right now
<free1> pcmcia card
<superm1> if there is linux support yeah hauppauge products are top notch
<superm1> but i'm not sure on linux support for a pcmcia card
<free1> superm1: mostly desktop then?
<superm1> that's what they're good at yeah
<free1> superm1: because the usb support isn't as stellar, no?
<confuzed_> superm1, I will thanks...
<superm1> free1, yeah well not existant for some of the stuff
<confuzed_> Here is my problem... I installed (and removed and reinstalled) the vnc plugin via mythcenter...  however it doesn't appear to be configured to run on startup (as verified via "ps aux |grep vnc)
<confuzed_> What is the recommended method for getting it to start at boot
<superm1> confuzed_, you using xfce desktop, or ubuntu desktop?
<confuzed_> The default for 8.04... XFCE I think
<confuzed_> In addition my system seems to want to run mythbuntu-startup --load on boot, which requires a password, why and how do I disable it?
<superm1> confuzed_, ah i know what happened
<superm1> you installed from the beta right?
<confuzed_> Yep...
<superm1> there was a bug in the beta
<superm1> if you chose vnc during adv install
<superm1> its fixed now..
<superm1> but if you have the ability to do so, i would recommend reinstalling
<superm1> with vnc turned off
<superm1> until you boot the first time
<confuzed_> Ok... I am fully patched up... uninstalling and reinstalling vnc won't fix the problem?
<confuzed_> I tried... it didn't.
<superm1> well the problem actually spawns a fair deal of other things
<superm1> where packages didn't get configured
<superm1> installed
<superm1> etc
<superm1> the problem was directly in the installer
<confuzed_> ahh... ok... I will reinstall... I have nothing better to do ;-)
<superm1> (ubiquity)
<superm1> if you would like to install with vnc, then update ubiquity in the live env
<superm1> the latest one in apt fixes it
<destructar> stupid internet connection...
<confuzed_> Gotta love betas!
<confuzed_> superm1, thanks a ton... I will reinstall and just add vnc afterward.
<superm1> confuzed_, good thing you caught me, no one else would have known that bug probably :)
<confuzed_> superm1, actually... one other thing... is it fairly simple to configure diskless frontends if the backend is not running 8.04?
<superm1> very difficult actually
<superm1> well
<superm1> which machine is the diskless erver?
<superm1> that backend
<superm1> or something else
<confuzed_> my master backend would be.. but it's on 7.04...
<laga> it's possible..
<superm1> laga, dont tell him lies
<superm1> you'll give him confidence
<confuzed_> lol
<laga> i think i posted some instructions on the forums, but it's totally unsupported
<destructar> not sure if anyone is around from my last question so I'll repeat: I just reinstalled myth tv. running version 0.20, have a bunch of old recordings that it's not recognizing... I assume I need to fill the database's "recorded" table... not sure if there's an auto way to do this or if I need to write a script
<superm1> yeah and to add to that, we give cookies to people that upgrade to 8.04 and test it there
<laga> and you'll have to do it manually, in a terminal
<laga> yes
<laga> virtual cookies
<confuzed_> I know it is possible... but past experiences with diskless left me frustrated... mostly because the only card I had would not boot from PXE (broken firmware)
<laga> confuzed_: use etherboot
<confuzed_> destructar, I had the same problem once... run a repair on your database... fixed mine
<confuzed_> destructar, I'll try and remember the command
<destructar> ok... i'll also search that. just an fyi: this is basically a clean reinstall so the database was completely wiped
<laga> destructar: there's something.. myth.rebuilddatabase or similar
<destructar> so running a repair will search the recordings directory and fill the db accordingly I assume?
<confuzed_> destructar, it broke when you imported from previous?... did you update your db before you backed it up?
<destructar> it's... complicated. I'm not entirely sure what happened.
<destructar> i tried upgrading to 0.21 and it borked everything
<destructar> so I removed everything and reinstalled several times to no avail... then found the auto backup from when I upgraded... restored that and everything worked again, albeit with an empty db for some reason
<confuzed_> destructar, of course... that's why major versions are such a treat!
<destructar> indeed
<confuzed_> destructar, first check that the data is in the table... mine was
<destructar> well i selected from the recorded table and it only has about 20 shows... the new stuff from the reinstall
<confuzed_> Oh... hold on... you are looking for your previously recorded programs... but you dont have any data in the table... that's not good.
<destructar> yea
<destructar> they're all in the recordings folder but don't exist in the database thus they don't show up in the frontend
<destructar> I'm getting ready to write a script that will fill the recordings table, but I'm not sure if that will screw things up and figured I see if someone already did the work for me
<confuzed_> ahh... ok... there is a script for that, but it won't tell you what the show is or when it was recorded... it just adds the file to the DB if I remember correctly.
<destructar> yuck
<confuzed_> I wish you hadn't continued to use the system before you fixed this... the best solution would be to roll back to your backup, but if you do that you would lose your current stuff
<destructar> is the info for recordings stored somewhere other than the db?
<destructar> well the current stuff is only from today so not a big deal
<destructar> however
<confuzed_> destructar, nope... no metadata on the files that I am aware of... the filename has the station date and time in it though
<destructar> the backup is the db that I already restored from the new install and when I did that it was as though it was a fresh db... no info in the tables, had to run all the setup steps anew etc.
<confuzed_> destructar, then I would restore the old db backup again.
<destructar> really? you don't think it will just give me another empty db?
<confuzed_> wait, I am confused... the backup is not from your old setup?
<destructar> it is... i know it doesn't make sense but that's how it went last night
<confuzed_> oh... you mean you upgraded... and now your trying to go back but don't have the preupgrade db?
<destructar> restored the backup from the old db which was created when I upgraded to 0.21... but apparently it gave me an empty db
<destructar> before restoring the backup i truncated all tables of mythconverg db and then deleted the mythconverg db, and then created it and then restored the backup which was auto-created when i upgraded
<destructar> I've no idea why it gave me an empty db upon restoration though... makes no sense
<confuzed_> destructar, the database backup that was autocreated was done on your .20 db, before the upgrade right?
<destructar> oh crap.. i'm looking at the backup right now... it's 16 lines of code
<destructar> that's no good
<destructar> lol
<confuzed_> hmm
<destructar> confuzed_: yes I thought so... now I don't think so lol
<confuzed_> me either... unless they are 16 long lines... how large is the file
<destructar> i think i just found the real backup... it's zipped
<confuzed_> before restoring it make sure you are at the same or newer version number... IIRC there were a couple of DB upgrades during .20
<destructar> ok this is it for sure
<destructar> i see... anyway of checking this?
<confuzed_> destructar, actually it shouldn't matter much... mythtv should upgrade it automatically if it's older... just make sure you have the latest .20 version from the repos
<confuzed_> you just dont want to dump a newer db on an older .20 mythbackend
<destructar> ok... have that for sure
<destructar> right
<destructar> also I'll back it up first :)
<confuzed_> why... you got your backup all zipped up nice and neat
<destructar> well just in case that one doesn't work out, i'll at least get back to a working database within seconds rather than forever
<confuzed_> just don't record any shows until it's all squared away... wife units hate it when you lose thier shows ;-)
<destructar> they also tend to hate mythtv
<destructar> at least mine does
<confuzed_> destructar, not mine... we've been on it for a couple of years now... she can't understand how people live without it.
<destructar> actually... she just knows she hates my computer... not so much mythtv
<confuzed_> lol... now that's a whole different story
<ahave_zZZ> hello room.. can anyone offer me advice on a mythbuntu install? I get a 'low graphics' message and can not seem to get past that screen
<destructar> running ubuntu and all... i've only been running this for about 1 or 2 months now and constantly working out kinks of course
<ahave> graphics card is nvidia geforece 7050pv (integrated)
<confuzed_> destructar, I seriously recommend giving the latest mythbuntu (beta) a try... it's a lot easier that .20 ever was.  especially if you can spare a new HD for testing it out.
<destructar> actually i'm running mythbuntu right now but I think it's version .20 not a beta
<confuzed_> ahave, I wish I could be of help... I am not sure what your issue is... did you install the binary nvidia drivers during setup... perhaps you didn't install the correct ones (there are 3 of them on 8.10 beta)
<destructar> or am i totally wrong on this? i just decided to go with mythbuntu instead of regular old mythtv last night so I'm a little shaky on what version it is or how that works
<confuzed_> destructar, know what... I'm confused... .20 isn't bad... .19 was the nightmare
<ahave> confuzed_, how do i go about intalling the binary drivers during setup?
<ahave> confuzed_, as soon as i try to run from the liveCD.. i get this message
<destructar> ah i see
<destructar> oh god... restored db... i'm nervous now
<confuzed_> destructar, and not so much the software, but getting all of the elements (remote, tv-out, capture cards, etc..) working with it.  The last couple of mythbuntu releases have been a godsend.
<destructar> i signed on at a good time then
<confuzed_> ahave, ahh... so you never get the mythbuntu setup stuff?
<destructar> sweet! restoration worked perfectly (it seems)... have my 40 or so simpsons episodes back
<confuzed_> destructar, yeah... you did.... you should be golden after that restore
<ahave> confuzed_, nope. i get the liveCD boot option screen.. then i select 'install', then it goes to a terminal screen, then the message screen
<destructar> ouch... or not...
<confuzed_> destructar, just make sure your videos are in the same path... sometimes you will see them in the sw, but not be able to play them
<destructar> "recording unavailable"
<confuzed_> destructar, see
<destructar> ok weird... some are available some not
<ahave> confuzed_, whenever i click 'continue' on the popup i go back to the terminal and it just sits there.. doing nothing
<destructar> scratch that
<confuzed_> ahave what kind of system are you on... sometimes you need to specify boot flags to get the cd to boot
<destructar> they're all busted... yea checking path now
<ahave> confuzed_, what do you mean? i can make it to the liveCD boot menu
<confuzed_> destructar, also make sure that the permissions are set right
<destructar> stupid question: where is the path set?
<destructar> found it
<confuzed_> ahave yep... if you press a key (forget which) it will display a boot prompt where you can type in additional boot flags... one minute I'll find a webpage to help you... also what kind of system is it?
<destructar> mythtv-setup of course... and yea... it's set to my secondary hd... so now that I'm on 0.20 I can't actually use 2 hard drives can I?
<ahave> confuzed_, thanks!  AMD 64 x2 in a biostar 7050pv.. which uses nvidia geforce 7 chipset
<ahave> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16813138061
<ahave> ^^ mother board ^^
<confuzed_> destructar, what do you mean can't use it... do you mean "can't have multiple storage locations"?
<confuzed_> ahave, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-372429.html
<confuzed_> ahave, press F6 at the bootsplash and enter the commands discussed... try one at a time until you get a clean boot
<destructar> confuzed_: yes. I've got a completely fresh hd that I was planning to use for recordings and the other as storage (and os of course)
<confuzed_> Also, as mentioned, a bad disk can cause some wierd problems... I have had bad downloads and bad burns give me nightmares.  Always run an MD5Sum on your iso before burning, and always have it verify your burn (burning at 2 or 4x can often ensure a better burn too.
<confuzed_> destructar, simply mount your second HD whereever you wish to save your recordings.
<confuzed_> destructar, of course you can only use one drive for recordings unless you get creative... but you can easily put all of your recordings on the second drive
<destructar> yea that's what I was getting at: I have two hard drives... wanted to store long term shows on one hd and use the other as main recording hd... but be able to access both to watch shows
<confuzed_> for example... if your recordings directory is in /var/mythtv/recordings... you could just "mount /dev/sdb1 /var/mythtv/recordings" in your /etc/fstab
<Tuv0k> destructar, lvm+raid
<confuzed_> destructar, yep what he said... lvm would get you where you want to go
<confuzed_> destructar, it's not fun to fix when it breaks however
<destructar> what about just aliasing a folder in the recordings directory and using that as a recoding group... or am i now being retarded?
<confuzed_> did .20 have recording groups
<confuzed_> er storage groups
<destructar> no but it has recording groups... now that I think about it though you can't give them directories, just jobs i think
<confuzed_> destructar, yep.. storage groups came with .21 iirc
<destructar> oh no... playback groups not recording groups is what I was thinking of
<destructar> hmm ok
<destructar> i'll look in to lvm+raid
<destructar> hooray [most] recordings are back!
<destructar> thanks confuzed_
<confuzed_> destructar, I would say that raid will be difficult to pull off unless you have a drive to backup to.
<destructar> oh... one of those deals
<destructar> screw that
<confuzed_> destructar, I am pretty sure there is a way to accomplish what you want with lvm however... you might need to shrink one partition on your system drive, create a new partition there add the second drive and new parition to the VG, then move your data, then resize again... scary stuff without a backup
<destructar> so here's a temp solution until I upgrade: what if I manually drag long term shows to the second hd and alias that folder in the videos directory? I already know that aliased folders work as I have this running for movies
<destructar> only downside is I wouldn't have meta info i suppose
<confuzed_> I don't think it works for recordings... just for movies
<destructar> really? what's the difference?
<confuzed_> when I say movies I mean videos... not recorded movies.
<destructar> oh and btw: interlaced shows look like CRAP on my 1080p tv
<Belboz91> Hey all, got a slight problem with using lirc as an IR transmitter, the channel change command runs fine, the ir sends, but nothing happens, any ideas?
<destructar> so many lines... deinterlacing doesn't seem to work so well
<confuzed_> When you record, it saves the recording to particular path, when you play it, the file needs to be there... I don't think you can set the path on a per-file basis.
<confuzed_> destructar, deinterlace them first... use bob for best results.
<Belboz91> using this irblaster: http://www.irblaster.info/ and a Motorolla DCT2224
<confuzed_> destructar, but they still won't look spectacular... your scaling 480i (or about 240 lines / vertical refresh) to 1080 lines per vertical refresh.
<confuzed_> Belboz91, If you don't get an answer here (I can't help sorry), I think LIRC has an IRC
<destructar> where on earth do you set deinterlacing? i thought I already did this under frontend->setup->tv settings->playback
<destructar> but I'm not seeing it anymore
<Belboz91> cool, thanks confuzed_
<destructar> nm found it
<destructar> geez i'm blind (sorry)
<Belboz91> confuzed_: 4 people in the room :-P
<destructar> anyone recommend good custom filters ?
<destructar> confuzed_ deinterlacing made things much better... sad thing is I already knew all about it but didn't have it set because I'm too blind to see the setting
<ahave> how much of a diffrence is there between ubuntu 7.10 with mythtv installed afterwards and mythbuntu?
<confuzed_> ahave, actually not much once your up an running.... if your a new user, and your building a dedicated mythtv setup, go with the 8.10 beta cd (just don't enable VNC until setup is done)
<ahave> the 8.10 mythbuntu beta?
<ahave> i am just wondering if i would not have this grahics issue if i installed ubuntu first
<ahave> this post seems to have the exact same case: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679366
<ahave> and they recomended to just intsall ubuntu 7.10 first
<confuzed_> ahave, 8.10 fixed a bunch of issues I had with my video card... but they are all post-install issues.
<ahave> what card do you use?
<confuzed_> ahave, an Nvidia fx5200... but the nvidia drivers in 7.10 didn't support 1080i very well so that was the big fix for me
<ahave> confuzed_, about those boot commands... do i just add "boot: linux noapic" to the end of the string that comes up?
<confuzed_> if the line already starts with linux or something than no... just add the noapic option... if it's just a boot: prompt then yes type linux noapic
<ahave> ok, so i could just add.. "noapic pci=irgroute " ... etc
<ahave> all the commands listed with spaces inbetween
<destructar> ok last issue I think: how to get rid of crazy line crap at top of the screen? isn't this just the overscan settings that need to be adjusted?
<confuzed_> ahave, I would try one at a time until it works... some of them disable valuable features
<confuzed_> destructar, yep... or you can adjust the zoom on your set...
<confuzed_> destructar, but with a 1080p set I would leave it on native and adjust the overscan within mythtv or by using nvidia-settings.
<destructar> yea ended up only having to increase vertical from 0 to 1
<destructar> although some non-hd is still about 50 pixels black on top and bottom...
<confuzed_> yeah... it's annoying sometimes
<destructar> and of course black bars to the left and right... in other words not stretched or zoomed
<destructar> any setting to easily detect this?
<confuzed_> I can't remember in .20
<confuzed_> I am sure there is something
<destructar> btw had to change to kernel for deintelace
<destructar> bob made the screen shake
<npurciful> hey superm1 you there
<laga> no ;)
<npurciful> heh
<npurciful> hey laga what flavor are you using?
<destructar> ok i'm outta here... thanks for help all
<abarbaccia> strawberry swirl
<laga> i had some "cookies & cream" häagen dazs earlier
<abarbaccia> i just actually had cold stone
<abarbaccia> mmmm - soooo bad for you tho
<npurciful> err, i meant myth/k/x/ubuntu
<laga> 'cold stone'? is that something you smoke in crack pipes?
<abarbaccia> hahaha its a ice cream chain that makes VERY VERY fattening ice cream which tastes amazing
<laga> ah, didnt know that :)
<frank23> Can a diskless slave backend running the live cd be used for transcoding? Does it need to mount a nfs drive or does the mythtv protocol take care of the file transfers?
<laga> transcoding needs nfs mounts
<npurciful> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cold_Stone_Creamery
<frank23> laga: mount at /var/lib/mythtv ?
<laga> frank23: you gotta configure the backend accordingly
<laga> on the live disk
<frank23> laga: can the mythbuntu control centre configure the nfs mount?
<laga> frank23: on the client? i dont think so.. the live disk has a special tool to configure stuff, maybe you can use that.
<laga> npurciful: "In the spirit of joviality, and to encourage customers to give tips, Cold Stone instructs employees to sing a Cold Stone song, usually to the tune of recognizable melodies such as "Take Me Out to the Ball Game" or "Bingo,""
<laga> npurciful: sounds like that kind of job where you shoot yourself after having worked there for one day
<abarbaccia> hahahah my sister worked there for like a month - and she had to quit because of that
<laga> heh
<laga> they'd make me leave before that.. my singing is horrible
<npurciful> heh, would
<npurciful> shoot my self if i worked there
<npurciful> crap need to reboot, but i have 3 tuners going. playing the waiting game
 * laga recommends ice cream to kill time
<confuzed_> reboots are for the weak.... and windows users
<ahave> confuzed_, any more ideas if the boot options are not working?
<confuzed_> ahave burn a new CD
<ahave> i am download ubuntu 7.10 now
<confuzed_> double check that your download matches the md5 hash posted on the website
<ahave> instead of mythbuntu
<ahave> ok
<confuzed_> I have had similar problems and that's all it was, a corrupted download
<ahave> would a CD check not catch them?
<ahave> normally nvidia is supported, correct?
<confuzed_> a cd check would most likely catch them
<npurciful> confuzed_: ugh i am testing grub
<confuzed_> yes nvidia is supported... but sometimes there are issues with machines, especially laptops, that require the disabling of some hardware detection or configuration options at boot... especially apic and acpi
<ahave> this is on a mico ATX MB
<ahave> however it does say something about "checking battery..." when loading some daemon in the beginning
<confuzed_> ahave, shouldn't matter... most computers use standard equip... but sometimes they use combinations that cause problems
<confuzed_> ahave, I think all machines say that now... it's determining if there is a battery
<ahave> ah,ok
<ahave> it seems to load a few lines all with [OK] at the end.. then the screen flashes slowly 4 times
<confuzed_> Nowadays there is little difference between laptops and desktops... most laptops have taken to putting special devices on the usb bus
<ahave> on the 4th time is comes up saying ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<confuzed_> have you tried pressing ctrl-F1 or ctrl-F2
<ahave> confuzed_, yes. and i was able to upt-get nvidia drivers
<ahave> and restart the xserver-conf
<ahave> but after that i have no idea what to do
<ahave> i get a warning saying i am writing to the conf file, and a backup will be saved.. but i am just left at the terminal
<ahave> should i try 'startX' after that?
<confuzed_> ahh ok... I thought your problem was at boot time not in starting X
<confuzed_> yeah try a startx... or xorg
<ahave> no, it boots somewhat.. just doesnt take me to the typical liveCD desktop
<confuzed_> sounds to me like the OpenSource drivers don't support that card very well... is it a very new card?
<ahave> not really...
<ahave> http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/content.php?S_ID=182
<ahave> using integrated video
<ahave> confuzed_, i seem to be able to start X now..
<ahave> 15GB enough for a frontend/backend install?
<confuzed_> ahave, great... during install make sure to install the nvidia binary drivers if you can
<ahave> confuzed_, how do i do that during the install? running a terminal _before_ i click 'install' and doing apt-get?
<confuzed_> ahave, if you don't intend to store many shows... I have about 400gb full... so in my case no way
<ahave> i have a seperate HD for storage
<confuzed_> ahave, if your using the mythbuntu cd, it should give you the option
<confuzed_> ahave, then yes... 15GB is more than enough
<ahave> and what filesystem is suggested? et3 ok for just OS files?
<ahave> no large files will be stored
<confuzed_> yeah ext3 is best for os... arguably
<ahave> partition type? what is diff between primary and logical?
<confuzed_> ahave, your boot partition must be a primary... logicals are only necessary if your going to have more than 4 parititions on a single drive
<ahave> what if i have a dual boot with xp, vista, and mythbuntu?
<ahave> or would that be a triboot..
<confuzed_> Standard partition tables support 4 primary partitions, and someone decided that wasn't enough so extended parititions with logical drives were born
<confuzed_> ahave, then I would put it on a 3rd primary partition.... in order to boot, it must be on a primary partition.
<ahave> ah,ok. thanks
<confuzed_> ahave, I would just call it a multiboot system.
<confuzed_> ahave, keep in mind though, that installing any windows os after you install linux will prevent you from booting linux... grub, the bootloader, gets overwritten by windows bootloader
<confuzed_> ahave, you can reinstall grub, but it's a nightmare
<confuzed_> ahave, for a newbie anyway
<ahave> hmm
<ahave> well xp is already on..
<ahave> i just set aside 50GB for a vista boot if i can find a copy to try it out.. ( i heard it was only worthwhile for the media center)
<ahave> should i avoid enabling VNC on the install?
<confuzed_> ahave, just remember that once you install it, you will probably need to go back in and reinstall grub... there are tons of guides... and who knows maybe vista plays nice (doubt it)
<confuzed_> ahave, only if your installing 8.04
<ahave> confuzed_, ok
<ahave> confuzed_, thanks alot for your help
<confuzed_> ahave, no problem... get everything set up ok?
<ahave> as far as i know.. 77% installed thus far
<confuzed_> kewl... hope it all works for ya!
<ahave> i just put in that i had needed a nvidia_new driver.. thanks!
<confuzed_> that ought to do it.
<ahave> can i hold off an setting up a schedules direct account?
<ahave> i want to make sure mythtv is fully working before starting my 7day countdown trial
<Belboz91> hey, are there any bugs with compiling lirc on hardy?
<confuzed_> you can... but you won't get listings data
<Belboz91> I'm getting some rather strange make ouptut
<Belboz91> output*
<Belboz91> this thread has the same output, but I don't understand what they're discussing: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-December/001951.html
<Belboz91> I guess it's incompatible with the latest hardy kernel?
<confuzed_> Belboz91, I can't imagine that it is... I use it with my mythbuntu 8.10 beta install... fully patched... but it might not compile?
<Belboz91> confuzed_: right, it doesn't compile, it runs fine precompiled though
<confuzed_> Belboz91, did you download the sources from the repository or from LIRC's website
<confuzed_> You could also try and apply the patch discussed in that thread... though I don't know what version of the lirc source they are made for
<confuzed_> Anyone know why I am being told that I cannot install all updates on 8.04... it's telling me I have to do a partial UPGRADE... almost like it wants to do a Dist-Upgrade
<destructar> i'm back :) anyone know a good guide for using apple remote control with mythbuntu using a HDHomeRun device?
<destructar> having a bit of a time with this...
<confuzed_> destructar, welcome back... sorry don't know a thing about using the apple remote with mythtv... yet... the wife won't let me put the mini in the entertainment center
<destructar> :)
<confuzed_> Why is my freshly installed Mythbuntu 8.04 trying to do a Dist Ugrade when I run Update Manager?
<confuzed_> anyone?
<destructar> confuzed_: I have two of these suckers laying around (remotes)... supposedly you can configure lirc file (or something... i know next to nothing on this subject) with hdhomerun to control mythtv
<confuzed_> I am sure you can.. LIRC will let you use almost any IR device... but as for how, I can't tell you.
<destructar> yea... neither can google. at least not very well... or at least not for newbs to lirc
<confuzed_> what'
<confuzed_> oops... what's the HDHomeRun have to do with the remote?
<destructar> hdhomerun has an ir receiver built in
<destructar> receiver uses something with lirc... or something :) i'm pretty much completely ignorant in this area
<destructar> they have a nice guide here: http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/instructions/mythtv but I'm totally confused as to why it won't work for me
<destructar> i read something else stating that you have to set up mythtv for lirc packets but I don't know how
<confuzed_> Why is my freshly installed Mythbuntu 8.04 trying to do a Dist Ugrade when I run Update Manager?  Anyone?
<superm1> because some updates can't be resolved unless you do a partial upgrade
<superm1> which is why the partial upgrade tool is in place
<confuzed_> but I am running 8.04... why would it do a dist-upgrade?
<confuzed_> it's not even released yet
<superm1> it's just how it works :)
<confuzed_> ok... so when it says that some packages cannot be upgraded it's ok then?... I've never seen it do partial upgrades before
<superm1> yeah it usually will resolve itself in a few hours
<superm1> as mirrors sync
<superm1> and bits fly
<superm1> and stuff like that
<confuzed_> ahhh... ok that makes sense... so I may as well wait for a while instead of doing it right away then.
<superm1> well it can happen with packages later too
<superm1> so it doesnt hurt to do it now
<superm1> andthen again later
<superm1> and possibly again later+1 :)
<destructar_> ok I have my apple remote working with lirc which is good
<destructar_> doesn't control mythtv which is bad
<confuzed_> lol
<confuzed_> you need to edit your .lircrc file in your mythtv users home directory
<destructar_> ah i see
<confuzed_> it should also be symlinked to ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<destructar_> ouch... file doesn't exist
<destructar_> are you referring to the lircd.conf file?
<confuzed_> are you running mythbuntu?
<destructar_> yes
<confuzed_> no lircd.conf is not the same.
<confuzed_> Open the mythbuntu control center... it has options to create the file
<destructar_> "enable a remote control" right?
<destructar_> ah i see cool...
<destructar_> and there's the file :)
<destructar_> confuzed_: ok so I'm editing the file... what next?
<confuzed_> destructar_, sorry... you figuring it out yet?
<confuzed_> good guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Hardy
<destructar_> yes-ish... upon enabling the remote via mythbuntu it blewout my lircd.conf file and replaced it with it's own
<destructar_> so when enabling lirc to work with udp and testing with irw nothing would work
<confuzed_> yeah... it does that... but if you selected the right remote in mythbuntu, it should work... you might need to tweak it a bit
<foxbuntu> destructar_, your original lircd.conf should have been backed up
<destructar_> so i replaced conf file with mine agin, made lircd run in udp mode and irw now works on command line... however not with mythtv still.
<confuzed_> if not, follow that guide and you can fully customize it to your desires
<foxbuntu> destructar_, I maintain the mythbuntu-lircrc-generator script
<destructar_> ok cool
<destructar_> so I have my conf file that I generated with irrecord and the controller works fine with this
<foxbuntu> destructar_, here is what you can do, with your lird.conf in place, run mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<destructar_> ok
<foxbuntu> then restart mythfrontend
<foxbuntu> and it should all work
<confuzed_> essentially their are 2 parts... lircd.conf labels the ir codes with names (up down etc...) and lirc.rc configures the keyboard mappings for those buttons in individual apps
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, .lircrc
<foxbuntu> :)
<confuzed_> oh yeah
<destructar_> that's what I was starting to realize just didn't know how to create the lircrc file correctly
<destructar_> cool  script ran without problems testing front end
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, question... why doesn't my remote config have repeats on it?
<foxbuntu> destructar_, m-l-g I mentioned before will auto create it
<destructar_> crap controller still fails on frontend
<foxbuntu> destructar_, try this
<destructar_> anything special you have to do to enable mythtv lirc with udp?
<confuzed_> destructar_, did you restart mythfrontend
<destructar_> yes
<foxbuntu> sudo /etc/init.d/lircd restart
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, you create the remote with MCC?
<confuzed_> destructar_, if IRW sees the button presses, I can't see why you would need to do anything else in your lircrc
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, yep.... it works... just no repeats where I would expect... up down and whatnot
<destructar_> i'm using hdhomerun which has an IR sensor and uses udp with lirc
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, by default we don't do repeats because its effect is different on different remotes
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, it's no big deal, I know how to add them... but I'm just suprised... and the "back" button on my remote isn't mapped... but no biggie
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, what is the name of the "back" button in your lircd.conf?
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, I've never used a default config anyway... I like to really tweak my remotes to my liking
<confuzed_> one sec
<destructar_> crap still not working in front end
<destructar_> so here's the thing... using hdhomerun instructions, after having conf file in place (and now lircrc file) i run this: lircd -H udp -d 5000
<destructar_> and then irw
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, "Back"... its the mceusb
<destructar_> and button presses register in terminal, but not in mythtv frontend
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, strange...I use the MCE as well mine works fine
<foxbuntu> destructar_, strange really
<destructar_> foxbuntu: using apple remote, does that make a difference?
<foxbuntu> destructar_, do this: ls ~/.mythtv/
<foxbuntu> is there anything in there for lirc
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, doesn't he need to add those options to the lircd.conf file so it starts with the udp settings?
<destructar_> ~/.mythtv/lircrc exists
<confuzed_> destructar_, there should be a .lircrc that is symlinked to ~/.lircrc
<confuzed_> do an ls -al ~/.mythtv/
<destructar_> doesn't seem to by a symlink to ~/.lircrc
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, no, the symlink is not there
<destructar_> yea it's not a symlink
<foxbuntu> thats the real file
<destructar_> correct
<foxbuntu> destructar_, you need to change the hardware.conf
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, not on mine...
<confuzed_> tv@tv:~$ ls -al ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<confuzed_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 tv tv 15 2008-03-26 23:36 /home/tv/.mythtv/lircrc -> ../.lirc/mythtv
<confuzed_> interesting... it's not even linked where I thought it was
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, oh your right, its been awhile since I wrote that part :)
<destructar_> foxbuntu: what do i need to change in it?
<foxbuntu> destructar_, sudo nano /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<foxbuntu> destructar_, I need to look the changes up, give me a min
<destructar_> is this accurate?
<destructar_> http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677600
<destructar_> (i'm using vim, but am already editing :) )
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, I have another question for you.... I have the SMK reciever for my mceusb... it seems to respond (light flashes) for any remote I point at it.... can I use any remote I want with it, or does it only generate codes for the remote that came with it... the RC6ir
<foxbuntu> destructar_, yeah, the changes in the first post to the hardware.conf is what you need
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, any remote will work as long as you have the codes, what I did was use my MCE remote and get a Universal that can learn codes and taught it my MCE codes
<foxbuntu> then I didn't have to change lirc
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, but lirc doesn't care about the codes, I can use irrecord or whatever it's called to pull the codes can't I?
<foxbuntu> sure..just telling you what I did
<foxbuntu> if your comfortable with irrecord then any old remote will work
<foxbuntu> (I actually have that SMK receiver as well)
<destructar_> ok so this time upon restarting lirc i was able to test remote with irw instantly (so lircd_args worked)
<destructar_> but still doesn't work in front end
<confuzed_> destructar_, because the lircrc in .mythtv is incorrect
<destructar_> that guy posts his solution at the end of the thread "You have to go into the MythTV setup and hunt down the IR Remote setup and tell Myth to listen for the lircd packets. That was the step I was missing. Enable it in mythtv."
<foxbuntu> destructar_, pastebin your lircd.conf
<confuzed_> destructar_, go into ~/.mythtv/
<confuzed_> and type ln -s yourLircrcFile ./lircrc -f
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, mythtv looks for both
<confuzed_> this will create a link from ~/.mythtv/lircrc to the file you created for mythtv
<destructar_> "ln: `lircrc' and `./lircrc' are the same file"
<confuzed_> but he has one in the mythtv folder... it will override the other won't it?
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, you can't symlink at the same directory
<destructar_> right...
<confuzed_> destructar_, where did you create your lircrc file?
<destructar_> well mythbuntu auto-created it in ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<confuzed_> or should I ask, foxbuntu, where does the script place the file
<confuzed_> destructar_, are you sure it's the one the script created (not the one mcc created)
<destructar_> pretty sure... i can delete it and rerun script i suppose
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, it should create one in ~/.mythtv/lircrc with a symlink --> ~/.lirc/mythtv
<confuzed_> destructar_, also, check the file and ensure that the names used for the buttons are the same as the labels assigned to them in your lircd.conf
<confuzed_> destructar_, I'm not sure where you got the lircd.conf (or if you made it yourself) but the script may make some assumptions that are not true... foxbuntu?
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, if you only saw the dictionary I wrote :)
<foxbuntu> there are like 25 variations of Play
<confuzed_> lol I can only imagine... I do have to say though, remote setup is so much better now than even a year ago
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, you wont even recongize it after I finish Mythbuntu Remote Manager next dev cycle
<destructar_> deleted and re-ran script
<destructar_> it created 3 entries for buttons, labels are correct... should have been 6 buttons though
<foxbuntu> destructar_, the dictionary doesnt work for all buttons
<destructar_> going to manually add the rest
<destructar_> i see
<destructar_> it should work with just these 3 for now right?
<destructar_> play, ffwd, menu
<foxbuntu> there are so many I can't add to the dictionary because of their effects
<foxbuntu> destructar_, yup
<destructar_> ok it's working now
<destructar_> i found the issue ... and now i feel like a complete idiot
<destructar_> apparently the remote doesn't work in the menu... just during play back
<confuzed_> I would love to see how you can possibly use mythtv with a 6 button remote.... I have a 20?, 30? and it's still not enough
<destructar_> yea i doubt it will last :)
<confuzed_> destructar_, you need to customize it some... it will work in the menu
<destructar_> i planned on using my tivo remote but gave my tivo away
<foxbuntu> destructar_, yeah..play ffwd and menu are playback options in the dictionary
<confuzed_> destructar_, in mythfrontend setup, you can customize the controls... just set your right left up and down equal to the same letters passed by the remote.
<destructar_> cool will do
<destructar_> thanks for all the help
<confuzed_> destructar_, no problem
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, you rock... keep up the great work!
<destructar_> i'm off to sleep. later
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, thanks. I promiss MRM is going to change the way you look at lirc :)
<confuzed_> I believe you... compared to what I went through a couple of years ago when I had just started with mythtv, it's already 1000x better... but I can see how it might get even better.
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, just curious, I've never used lirc to control a device, but I think I might like to... how do you record the signals that you want to send to the device... for example can I record the power button from my tv remote then send it when I press power my my mythtv remote?
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, well, you could use an irblaster for something like that
<foxbuntu> but it would take allot of work it get that doing what you want
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, the SMK has one afaik... but I was just curious how you learned the codes
<foxbuntu> what do you mean: "..how I learned the codes"
<confuzed_> how one learns the codes to send to the devices you wish to control.  for example, I want to use an IRBlaster to control the volume on my stero... how do I know which codes to send... can I learn them from the stereo's remote?
<foxbuntu> should be able to with irrecord
<foxbuntu> and create a file called stero_remote.conf
<foxbuntu> then in your lircd.cond add the line: include /etc/lirc/stero_remote.conf (for example)
<confuzed_> kewl... I figured it was something like that... that's my next project... I am tired of using two remotes.
<foxbuntu> then you can follow the setup procedures for the the irblaster, create a quick bash script that use the irblaster just like mythtv does as an external tuner except when it receives those signals the lircrc will use the script to turn the volume up or whatever
<foxbuntu> it will be a little work...but it can be done
<MythbuntuGuest45> in your opinion what is the best card..i was looking at the hauppage 350
<MythbuntuGuest45> don't need hd
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest45, the 150MCE is pretty good
<foxbuntu> easier to deal with in Myth as well
<MythbuntuGuest45> i would have to software decode correct
<Tuv0k> pvr 250 or pvr500
<foxbuntu> the 150MCE has hardware decoding as well
<Tuv0k> you do NOT want software decoding
<MythbuntuGuest45> ok, so 150mce pvr250 or pvr500 are best bets
<MythbuntuGuest45> thanks
<confuzed_> foxbuntu, the 150MCE is hw encode only isn't it?
<foxbuntu> confuzed_, yeah I think so
<foxbuntu> I use 2 of them
<confuzed_> Oh... you guys kept saying decode, not encode... I hope he didn't get confused.. the 500 is the only decoder/encoder I think
<confuzed_> oops... I mean 350
<foxbuntu> oh man, Im so tired I didnt even notice
<confuzed_> or something... one of them had a hardware mpeg decoder
<confuzed_> I'm going digital soon so I don't care anymore
<foxbuntu> digital is nice :)
<pcglue> The /var/lib partition on my mythtv box became full and got corrupted.  It's XFS filesystem and I can't mount it.  Seems like I get hardware errors when I try to mount it (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6125/).  Is there anything I should try before trying xfs_repair?
<pcglue> *I should try before...
<foxbuntu> pcglue, google for and download Drive Fitness Test
<foxbuntu> its a tool from Hitachi that will tell you if its hardware or not
<pcglue> thanks foxbuntu, I'll give that a try
<KillerKiwi2005> totem dosnt list my mythtv recordings is there something i need to do?
<superm1> KillerKiwi2005, you might need to add your info into gconf-editor
<superm1> and make sure the plugin is enabled in totem
<KillerKiwi2005> ahhh... any instructions some where on doing that?
<superm1> i dont think i've written any yet
<superm1> there is a picture on mythbuntu.org though
<superm1> that will show you where in gconf-editor to change
<KillerKiwi2005> no ui ?
<superm1> it wasn't in place for this version yet i believe
<superm1> there is experimental upnp support that wasn't added in
<superm1> which makes the UI pointless
<KillerKiwi2005> yeah i was wondaring...
<KillerKiwi2005> whats the file with the mysql un/pw ....
<superm1> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<KillerKiwi2005> lol my passwords 1234 ...
<KillerKiwi2005> well that made totem stall a bit....
<KillerKiwi2005> ** (totem:17839): DEBUG: FAMILY: 2, TYPE: 1, PROTOCOL: 6
<KillerKiwi2005> repeat for ever...
<superm1> yeah it reading the recordings list from sql right now?
<superm1> it takes a few sec
<KillerKiwi2005> maybe it is a large list
<KillerKiwi2005> there it is... that took a while
<KillerKiwi2005> must be the thumbnails...
<KillerKiwi2005> well it works.. no dast foward though...
<KillerKiwi2005> fast
<KillerKiwi2005> problably best to stick with mythfrontend...
<destructar> hi all. I've got an issue with hd content playing in mythtv
<destructar> it runs in slow motion and without audio... this is hd content only. I recorded a small amount and played it back outside of mythtv with VLC and it runs perfectly
<destructar> my guess is that the player mythtv uses can't handle HD content for some reason... although this is either a recent problem or doesn't happen on all shows
<destructar> because I've recorded Lost in the past and it played back fine, as did other hd content. in fact some shows on pbs hd were playing just fine yesterday
<destructar> and what do you know... just now flipping through channels I get a writeaudo buffer underrun error and mythtv front end crashes
<destructar> problem solved: enabled "extra audio buffering"
<rhpot1991_laptop> anyone here using mythrename.pl?
<superm1> i used to
<superm1> havent set it up on new backend though
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1: do you have any old recordings left?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm looking for verification that basename in the recorded table actually points at them
<superm1> you mean like what does the symlink poit to?
<rhpot1991_laptop> oh does that symlink?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I assumed it actually renamed them
<laga> superm1: i've been thinking about runningn it by default on mythbuntu.. only in symlink mode, though
<laga> you can make it do symlinks only, yes
<superm1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 mythtv mythtv 57 2008-03-09 16:30 How I Met Your Mother - 2008-02-25, 7-00 PM - Spoiler Alert.mpg -> /media/mythtv/recordings/mythdell/2843_20080225190000.mpg
<superm1> to its to an explicit path
<rhpot1991_laptop> can it also rename?
<laga> yes
<superm1> i wouldnt let it if it could
<superm1> too much chance for breaking other $stuff..
 * laga is scared of unicode issues.
<superm1> yeah. exactly
<laga> i really shouldn't be.. but it'd such a PITA to get working again, so i just wont do it
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1: what is the basename in the recorded table for that?
<laga> it would be*
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: yeah, it uses the basename
<superm1>  /media/mythtv/recordings/mythdell
<rhpot1991_laptop> so so the basename would point at the 2843_2008....mpg still?
<superm1> yeah
<rhpot1991_laptop> ok good
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: if it renames, the basename is changed
<rhpot1991_laptop> excelent
<laga> if it symlinks, the basename is unchanged
<rhpot1991_laptop> gonna start pulling from there instead
<superm1> rhpot1991, you might want to try mythtvfs though
<superm1> that's what i'm gonna switch to when i remember to do so
<laga> a file system relying on mysql?
<laga> sounds scary ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1: well this is for mythexport, cause I have seen some people telling me they had a user script to modify files and then it didn't find their recording, cause it builds that name from the channel, time, etc
<laga> the clock on me BE is drifty.. i just installed ntpd to work around that
<superm1> ah yeah.
<rhpot1991_laptop> this way I can point them at mythrename.pl and say use that and everything will work out
<rhpot1991_laptop> ntpd isn't installed by default?
<superm1> ok let me upload vlc and get goin
<superm1> cya guys
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: i think so, but not on that old box
<rhpot1991_laptop> cya
<laga> i used to have it installed, so i dunno why it's gonna now
<laga> gone*
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah ok
<laga> "See the link in my signature to find out how to provide log files."
<laga> i think it was worth the time to write that "how to get help" thread ;)
<laga> i need to link to your faq, too
<rhpot1991_laptop> where is this thread?
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah there it is
<laga> feel free to add stuff in a posting, i'll merge it then..
<laga> although some things belong to the FAQ
<rhpot1991_laptop> the fAQs wiki seems to be working out well
<laga> cool
<rhpot1991_laptop> have had a few random additions to it
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883 ping
<tgm4883> pong
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you verify your storage groups are ok?
<laga> i'm sick and tired of people who need to be asked five questions just to get them to provide enough information
<tgm4883> heh, no, forgot.  Went and had dinner and forgot
<tgm4883> i'll check today though
<tgm4883> in a few hours
<rhpot1991_laptop> alright just let me know
<rhpot1991_laptop> it might actually be a bug
<rhpot1991_laptop> so if they are I'll throw a new version somewhere for you to test
<tgm4883> actually i suppose I can check in phpmyadmin
<rhpot1991_laptop> eh no hurry
<pdragon> foxbuntu: you ever find anything out about the sound going bad when channels change?
<pdragon> or anyone else know anything about it?
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga: you should link to the ubuntu wiki
<tgm4883> rhpot1991_laptop, hmm
<tgm4883> this is very strange
<tgm4883> apparently there are 2 dirs in my default storage group
<tgm4883> 1  	Default  	OLDHOSTNAME  	/var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<tgm4883> 2  	Default  	ovit  	/mythtv/recordings/ovit500/
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats prob why
<tgm4883> but there are no recordings in the first one
<rhpot1991_laptop> although I still have a bug I think
<tgm4883> which is strange
<rhpot1991_laptop> but it should work once you fix that
<tgm4883> still sounds like a bug though
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya
<rhpot1991_laptop> its searching using an empty variable
<tgm4883> otherwise it will always chose that first dir
<rhpot1991_laptop> and then grabbing the first storage dir
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<rhpot1991_laptop> I never really tested the storage group stuff, just assumed the code I worked from was working
<rhpot1991_laptop> so it kinda does, but needs to be fixed
<tgm4883> yep
<pdragon> just looked in my frontend log for when i changed a channel last night. the log just fills up with this: http://pastebin.com/d3f5c4b34
<pdragon> sound gets static and has a high pitched wine
<pdragon> if i exit live tv then go back in, everything is fine again
<rhpot1991_laptop> pdragon: my understanding is thats a generic error and you should use launch the frontend by hand with the verbos option
<pdragon> what's the command to do that? haven't launched the front end from cmdline and just want to be sure
<rhpot1991_laptop> pdragon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736528
<rhpot1991_laptop> talks about it in there
<pdragon> cool. will try that when i have a chance. thanks!
<Stemming78> Good morning all;  I am at a point were I am ALMOST finished setting up my Remote Frontend - thanks sooo much for the assistance I have gotten thus far...
<Stemming78> I have 2 items that need guidence;  1) I cannot get Live TV on the Frontend (opens then closes).
<Stemming78> Issue 2:  need to know how to access the Recording directory on the Frontend machine;  thinking the 2 issues may be related...  Anyways, I dabbled w/ FSTAB, but from the information I have found, it may require NFS... input?
<Stemming78> Currently using FSTAB to access VIDEO and MUSIC directories on my VISTA machine <cifs>
<rhpot1991_laptop> Stemming78: you want to do fstab with nfs (preferably) or samba to share them out
<rhpot1991_laptop> are you using the default recordings directory?
<Stemming78> You are referring to on the Backend machine; answer is yes... Have not made changes to the Remote frontend
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<rhpot1991_laptop> so go into MCC and enable NFS
<rhpot1991_laptop> it will share that out automagically
<Stemming78> alrighty
<rhpot1991_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<rhpot1991_laptop> then follow the client stuff in there
<Stemming78> you are a god!
<rhpot1991_laptop> putting it in your fstab just like you did with your cifs
<Stemming78> roger....   How about the LiveTV
<rhpot1991_laptop> in theory that should work as well then
<rhpot1991_laptop> 0.21 or 0.20.2
<Stemming78> >>> do I need to setup directorys in /ext/exports (recordings)
<rhpot1991_laptop> Stemming78: MCC will do that for you
<Stemming78> gotta love Mythbuntu MCC....
<Stemming78> rhpot1991_laptop:  checking the /etc/exports file....  Should I lineout Videos and Music as they are being shared from another PC.
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya, no reason to have them
<rhpot1991_laptop> it does all your /var/lib/mythtv/* folders by default I think
<rhpot1991_laptop> so throw a # in front of anything you don't want it sharing
<Stemming78> Or does it look at Shared Folders already set?
<rhpot1991_laptop> not sure if it looks for them or just has that hardcoded somewhere
<rhpot1991_laptop> either way just comment out whatever you don't need
<Stemming78> Lastly, on the Backend...  Will I need to restart nfs?
<tgm4883> it does /var/lib/mythtv/*
<Stemming78> right on....  thank you sir!
<rhpot1991_laptop> Stemming78: prob doesn't hurt to
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have a general when in doubt restart (as long as you can) rule
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, yes it does, everytime NFS is restarted...God kills a kitten
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: you don't want to know what he does when you touch yourself then
<laga> um
<laga> keep this family friendly, guys
<foxbuntu> oh he stopped doing anything for that long ago, he couldn't keep up
<laga> ;)
<Stemming78> Ohh, thought I would share this as it gave me a HUGE headache...  I have a Via Epia MB....  Unichrome driver does not support 2D so the video playback was all f***ed.  Most threads I found suggested I unstall Unichrome...  Anyways, Openchrome is required for Mythbuntu.
<Stemming78> Here is a link; pass it on if you like :)
<laga> Stemming78: add it to the FAQ :)
<Stemming78>   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome?highlight=%28openchrome%29
<rhpot1991_laptop> Stemming78: might want to search wiki.mythtv.com as well, I recall seeing info on there about VIA boards
<Stemming78> Yah, it required a LOT of digging - misguided information along w/ the goodies...  So, if I created an FAQ, which I prob still will, it will be redundant.
<laga> you can just link to the wiki page that helped you
<Stemming78> Anyways, was just passing the info to you guys as you "touch" more individuals than I.
<Stemming78> thanks laga
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga: see what I said about linking the ubuntu wiki in your support posting?
<Stemming78> FYI - should note; 3D is not supported which is found in the installation guide (sourced several different threads)- have to update the Kernal (which I did not do)
<Stemming78> Think this is correct: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ViaEpiaDriHowto
<Stemming78> Anyways; thanks again rhpot1991_laptop...  Back to work!
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: yes, thanks
<akempgen> does mythbuntu 804 work with a dhcp + zeroconf environment out of the box? cause i cant seem to find settings for that
<akempgen> or whats the general status on zeroconf support?
<laga> akempgen: well, mythbuntu has the same support for zeroconf as ubuntu
<laga> (read: i dunno, but we don't do anything that's not done in ubuntu)
<akempgen> :)
<akempgen> well, i can see its announcing a workgroup manager over zeroconf, so it is installed
<akempgen> but is mythtv aware of that?
<akempgen> i mean can i use something like mythbuntuserver.local as the address of my backend?
<directhex|bsp> a backend must have a static ip to work properly on a network
<directhex|bsp> sorry
<akempgen> mmmmh
<laga> ah
<laga> you want to use zeroconf addresses to talk to your backends..
<akempgen> yes
<laga> i think you can only enter IP addresses
<akempgen> is there a feature request for that or should i write one somewhere? :)
<laga> you could just configure your systems properly :)
<laga> but go ahead, write a blueprint
<akempgen> using zeroconf IS proper config :P
<akempgen> does mythbuntu have its own bugtracker? or is that a mythtv issue?
<laga> akempgen: http://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<laga> i think
<laga> but don't expect it to be resolved soon. assuming that a server has a static IP address is a pretty common concept :)
<iamlindoro__> Not to mention between internalizing the SQL server and uPnP, it's likely to end up "wontfix"
<akempgen> :O
<Stemming78> sorry to jump in akempgen; I can NOW play Recordings and am able to watch LiveTV which is good...
<Stemming78> The Recordings and LiveTV plays back REAL choppy (frames) which is bad...  However, Video playback is smooth!  ideas?
<iamlindoro__> Edit your playback profiles, Utilities/Setup->Setup->TV Settings->Playback, Page 3
<puccha> I just installed mythtv-frontend 0.21 (hardy). And enabled 0.21 via backports on my gutsy backend. When I try to watch tv it sets the video type to interlaced but it should be progressive. Manually changing it works but I can't find how to make it default progressive.
<Stemming78> puccha: this is off subject, but I found postings you had made reguarding the via EPIA board...  How did you get smooth playback of LiveTV and Recordings?
<Stemming78> I think it was you at least
<puccha> Could be me. I have an epia.
<puccha> but I use it as a backend only.
<puccha> but I believe the epia has a build in mpeg decoder as well.
<Stemming78> yah, cant seem to figure out HOW to get the damb thing to work right...  Think it may be something with my xorg.conf file; the hunt continues...
<puccha> can't help you there, my server lacks any X capabilities.
<rhpot1991_laptop> puccha: have you checked the playback settings?
<puccha> yes but I couldnt find it.
<rhpot1991_laptop> Stemming78: not sure why I didn't ask this before, but you shouldn't need to nfs share out your recordings
<rhpot1991_laptop> the backend should automagically feed them to the frontend, provided you gave it an IP which was accessible to the frontend and set it up that way in the frontend as well
<rhpot1991_laptop> puccha: where did you set it to progressive, in the menu while playing?
<puccha> rhpot1991_laptop: yes.
<Koffa> 0.21 didn't start recording on time, no errors in mythbackend.log... restarting backend fixed it...
<Koffa> web-interface worked normally, live tv not...
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can check and make sure that a deinterlacer is on in the playback profiles
<puccha> cant seem to find an option. should I edit 'stream type"?
<puccha> I tried some but it didn't make a differnce.
<Stemming78> rhpot1991_laptop: after I set NFS, recordings are now accessible and I can watch TV so for some reason it was required
<mcquaid> i notice in my logs myth keeps trying to delete something that isn't there
<Stemming78> I am in the middle of "enabling DVI" for my Epia board.  just downloaded and extracted the kernel - now I am supposed to download and extract a patch.... Problem is, the link to the patch is no longer "live"; cannot access...  Should I continue w/o the patch or would someone direct me to a patch that will work
<mcquaid> ERROR when trying to delete file: /GetPlaybackURL/UNABLE/TO/FIND/LOCAL/FILE/ON/myth/1047_20080320203000.nuv. File doesn't exist.  Database metadata will not be removed.
<mcquaid> how do i remove that from the db?
<Stemming78> Install guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ViaEpiaDriHowto  --> file I am trying to get but cannnot locate elsewhere:  wget http://www.epialinux.org/files/patch-2.6.12.3-epia.bz2
<iamlindoro__> mcquaid, "touch 1047_20080320203000.nuv" in your recordings dir
<iamlindoro__> mcquaid, next time it tries to delete it will succeed
<mcquaid> ah
<mcquaid> i should have thought of that thx
<iamlindoro__> yup
<mcquaid> here i'm thinking i gotta muck with the db...
<mcquaid> ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> Stemming78: sounds like you might not have something setup correctly then, they should be able to talk to each other as long as they can access each other's IP's (IE backend shouldn't be on 127.0.0.1)
<rhpot1991_laptop> Stemming78: it is a single backend and a frontend right?
<Stemming78> rhpot1991_laptop: Main box:  Frontend/Backend   Remote Box: Frontend only
<rhpot1991_laptop> Stemming78: yep that should work without an nfs share
<Stemming78> I have Backend IP address set w/ Username and Password
<rhpot1991_laptop> verify the backend IP is the external IP for the box and not 127.0.0.1
<Stemming78> Wasnt after installation; setting the nfs got the sduff working
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya, nfsing them isn't a bad idea
<rhpot1991_laptop> but the backend should share out recordings and live tv itself
<rhpot1991_laptop> so it depends if you care enough to find out whats wrong or not
<Stemming78> ahh, you are correct...  didnt have an ip address set on the backend machine...
<Stemming78> Had a wierd problem yesterday in which Video and Video Manager disappeared... Had to apt-get mythvideo...  Seems this was effected as well as it was set before.
<rhpot1991_laptop> do that then in your frontend (on both, I think) point it at that new address
<Stemming78> Doing it now...
<Stemming78> Yah, both need to have the IP address; remote frontend already had it set...
<Stemming78> Question; I am at a standstill with completing my installation...   I have found, with more digging, I need to enable DVI on the Epia box for video to stream smoothly
<Stemming78> Following this guide:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ViaEpiaDriHowto
<Stemming78> The PATCH is no longer available...  What to do now? <at Let Us Begin> section
<rhpot1991_laptop> looks like epialinux.org is failing
<rhpot1991_laptop> google around, or go to the forums and see if someone might have it
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.epialinux.org/files/patch-2.6.12.3-epia.bz2
<rhpot1991_laptop> kinda old
<rhpot1991_laptop> you might have a problem with that being for an old kernel
<Stemming78> So scrap the patch and look for a newer Kernal or Patch?
<rhpot1991_laptop> have you tried searching the forums for people currently using this?
<rhpot1991_laptop> or maybe post in there asking about it
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be better if you find someone telling you how/what works than just finding a random patch and trying it yourself
<Stemming78> I found a wiki: http://www.courville.org/mediawiki/index.php/CLE266_MPEG_decoding
<Stemming78> It seems to be in compliant w/ what I am trying to accomplish....  Just SOOO many options
<surlyjake> have a question regarding mythweb video streaming: when i click on a link to one of my videos... nothing happens. it just links to "/mythweb/video#"
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: hmmm I didn't think that mythvideo could stream in mythweb
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be cause I use isos in there
<surlyjake> rhpot:  there were people on here yesterday talking about how streaming is possible
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: have you verified your symlinks work?
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: streaming of videos and not recordings?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mine will let me download videos
<rhpot1991_laptop> but not stream
<surlyjake> that doesn't sound right. yesterday they were talking about even streaming using flash
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya you can do that with recordings
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: verified streaming is recordings only, not mythvideos
<surlyjake> rhpot: i don't even record or watch tv with mine, i just use it as a pretty interface to watch my videos on my tv. RATS!
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: well in theory you can import them as recordings
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Myth.rebuilddatabase.pl
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can use that to import things as recordings
<rhpot1991_laptop> might have problems with flash not liking your source if its not mpeg, I couldn't tell you how it will behave
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: there is a patch to use mencoder instead of ffmpeg.
<laga> maybe we can use that..
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga: ffmpeg works fine for my recordings, but if he is importing say xvid files, I don't know how it will behave
<rhpot1991_laptop> just trying to warn him incase something goes wrong
<laga> rhpot1991_laptop: ffmpeg doesnt work for nuv, mencoder will
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga: might be a good idea to include both
<rhpot1991_laptop> and have an option somewhere to switch
<rhpot1991_laptop> also there is the hardy didn't have libmp3lame ffmpeg problem, which is fixed for the time being with medibuntu
<surlyjake> this sounds complicated. and i don't want to mess my video collection up.
<surlyjake> if i scan through my collection, will it alter anything? or just populate the database?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd just do it with one first
<rhpot1991_laptop> it will add them as a recording instead
<rhpot1991_laptop> its a pain IMO, you need to feed it all sorts of info
<surlyjake> but the actual .avi file, will that remain in its smae place?
<rhpot1991_laptop> it can, but I would make a copy and put in the recordings directory while you mess around
<rhpot1991_laptop> recordings do things like auto expire and all
<rhpot1991_laptop> don't want you to lose your files while testing
<surlyjake> any better systems you know of to stream my video library? even another app?
<rhpot1991_laptop> not streaming, sorry
<rhpot1991_laptop> elisa might be worth looking into
<rhpot1991_laptop> that or find a different tool that can stream
<rhpot1991_laptop> and keep using mythtv locally
<npurciful> hah, stupid human trick of the day, i wrote a script to kill ppp via greping processes, but the script wouldnt finish, why you may ask? because i named the file 'kppp' it was killing its self
<npurciful> doh!
<laga> heh
<TelnetManta> lol
<TelnetManta> anybody have pics of theyre small frontend setup?
<TelnetManta> looking for ideas
<rhpot1992> TelnetManta: I have an antec fusion as a BE/FE, not really all that small though
<TehSnarf> Anyone familiar with the video2ipod script?
 * rhpot1992 is familiar with mythexport
<rhpot1992> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport
<TehSnarf> mythexport, you say, eh?
<TehSnarf> fantastic
<TehSnarf> mythexport is looking in the completely wrong directory... for some reason it's looking in /var/lib/mythtv/dbbackup ... when it should be looking in /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: yep thats a bug, I need to look at tonight
<TehSnarf> right on
<rhpot1991_laptop> temporary fix is to remove your backup storage directory (it essentially serves no purpose at this point)
<TehSnarf> right on
<TehSnarf> I can do that
<TehSnarf> working like a champ now
<rhpot1991_laptop> good to hear
<TelnetManta> right onlol
<TehSnarf> and now, for my final mission... to transcode a recording and replace the original with it, instead of creating a new file somewhere... anyone have any suggestions for that?
<TelnetManta> that transcoding takes forever eh?
<TelnetManta> I tried it a few times
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: mythtranscode is built in, but it depends what you want to transcode to
<TelnetManta> I wonder if he was sposed to be "TheSnarf"?
<TehSnarf> basically, I have a 30 minute program that's 1.1GB in size, I want to transcode it down to, let's say 180 something-ish meg.. but instead of having both the 1.1GB file and a 180MB file somewhere else, I want to replace the 1.1GB with the 180MB, and still have myth look at the 180MB as though it's the larger
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythtranscode
<TehSnarf> would I be able to use something like nuvexport in place of mythtranscode?
<rhpot1991_laptop> you should be able to
<TehSnarf> I'll have to mess around with that when I get home then
<TehSnarf> Eeeeeeeexcellent
<TehSnarf> I guess it would help if I edited out the commercials from these files, maybe drop them down a bit BEFORE I start transcoding
<TehSnarf> :|
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: mythtranscode does that
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you go into the edit video screen and just verify your cut points
<rhpot1991_laptop> then transcode, they get removed
<TehSnarf> yeah
<TehSnarf> I didn't do that
<TehSnarf> and just jumped straight in to it
<TehSnarf> One last thing, before I bolt.. you have a faq or something somewhere on setting up a remote? I just got a streamzap plugged in and working last night, and now I'm wanting to set up some fancy stuff for the colored buttons
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: did you activate it with MCC?
<TehSnarf> I did
<rhpot1991_laptop> just go into your /home/<your user>/.lirc directory
<rhpot1991_laptop> look at other buttons to see how they do it, and make your own for those buttons
<rhpot1991_laptop> notice there is a mythtv file, xine fine and so on
<TehSnarf> I see that
<TehSnarf> fantastic
<TehSnarf> thanks a ton rhpot
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can find out what keys do what in mythtv by using mythweb or there is a page on wiki.mythtv.org tht says it
<rhpot1991_laptop> no problem
<rhpot1991_laptop> good luck
<melhiser> Is there any hope for hardware mpeg4/h264 acceleration with ANY video card under linux?
 * melhiser wonders over to piracy.gov
 * melhiser claims his $10k reward
<tgm4883_laptop> melhiser, yes
<EvilGuru> melhiser: What do you have to do to get 10k?
<tgm4883_laptop> hopefully by the end of may
<melhiser> evil: wrong window... someone was asking how much trouble they would get in for downloading Star Trek episondes
<melhiser> tgm4883: are these the ones from AMD/ATI or Intel?
<tgm4883_laptop> hauppauge
<melhiser> for-real?
<melhiser> what is it?  An external accelerator?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, well actually it isn't a card, it's an external box hooked up through usb i believe
<EvilGuru> With the price of the $ as it is it is not as tempting as it once might have been
 * tgm4883_laptop wonders if melhiser has been living under a rock
<melhiser> evil: ahah
<tgm4883_laptop> melhiser, they unveiled it as CES this year
<tgm4883_laptop> it's supposed to be available in stores by the end of may
<EvilGuru> tgm4883_laptop: Does one send it MPEG AVC data and get it back un-compressed?"
<melhiser> tgm: I've been burried in trying to decipher the VIA UniChrome drivers for the last 2 months... and their wildly miss leading claim to support hardware h264 acceleration
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure on the linux support for it, but judging by whats been going on, it looks promising
<tgm4883_laptop> oh fsck
<tgm4883_laptop> nevermind anything i just said
<staind9383> soooo my firewire cabel box stopped working.... again
<staind9383> and i didnt even tinker with anything
<staind9383> just out of the blue, stopped working
<staind9383> with mythtv that is
<tgm4883_laptop> melhiser, sorry I for some reason thought you asked about hardware mpeg4/h264 encoding
<rhpot1991> staind9383: check to see if the channel is CCI'd or 5c'd or something
<melhiser> staind: firewire bus reset?
<rhpot1991> or maybe it jumped nodes
<staind9383> plugreport does not show anything being connected anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> staind9383, cable company could have pushed an update
<staind9383> gives an error
<staind9383> but kinda hesitates on the right node number
<melhiser> tgm: AHH!! that makes MUCH more sense
<rhpot1991> staind9383: odd, check that your box still has opened firewire
<staind9383> rhpot1991: how t odo that?
<staind9383> i can get o the diag menu, but there are like 30 pages of information
<staind9383> some i cant decipher
<staind9383> tgm: anyway to tell when the last updates was pushed?
<staind9383> box is sa4250hd
<melhiser> staind: firmware release date?
<tgm4883_laptop> staind9383, sorry, not that i know of
<tgm4883_laptop> i dont do stb cable anymore
<staind9383> how come?
<tgm4883_laptop> i have directv
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<staind9383> haha, oh
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i moved and they dont have cable here :(
<staind9383> well... firewire cable is really my only option here... clearQAM is spotty at best and the tv tuner i have makes its analog signal sounds like alvin and the chipmunks and i cant solve it
<tgm4883_laptop> what tuner?
<melhiser> so... back to the original question I had... any hope for hardware mpeg4/h264 Decoding with any linux cards out there?
<staind9383> that and the cable co here seems to have overlooked the 5c flag and i could record premium hd channels
<staind9383> kworld atsc110
<melhiser> staind: shhhhhh!!!!
<staind9383> i mean
<staind9383> i cant tune them
 * melhiser moves next door to stained
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> you guys...cable compaanies are so screwed up they can't tell the difference between a sneeze and a wet fart, much less how to use irc
<melhiser> I'm really hating this lack of hardware acceleration for linux... it's back to the days of yester year and being a red headed step child
<melhiser> all I want is a small htpc that doesn't need a freon tube
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, i'll have more data in like a week, but the last half hour I have been playing with this it hasn't given me the scratchy sound
<rhpot1991> my cable company thinks firewire == hdmi
<staind9383> nice
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, so what did you change? just the channel binary in /usr/share/bin?
<staind9383> so firewire has gone in and out for me in the past... it will work for a while, then suddenly stop
<rhpot1991> staind9383: for my motorola box I have to go into the debug menu and look in there
<rhpot1991> I have found a spot where it says that the firewire is enabled, another that says 5c=no
<tgm4883_laptop> well i have the directv script that the posted code references, so it was real easy for me to insert this
<rhpot1991> and there is another that is per channel which is CCI
<staind9383> its really frustrating because i used to think that i did something wrong... returned the box once, stopped using the htpc altogether once
<rhpot1991> I have that on 2 of my channels and it kills them
<rhpot1991> the rest are ok
<staind9383> hmm
<staind9383> i'll have to look
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, oh, I am using the channel binary for serial to a moto STB
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> well it shouldn't be too hard to get it to work
<staind9383> so a few months after it stopped owrking i tried myth randomly again and it worked...
<foxbuntu> yeah...guess I need to look at the binary
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: why not firewire that?
<staind9383> and its kjinda been a vicious cycle
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, no firewire
<rhpot1991> ah
<rhpot1991> call up your cable co and tell them they are required by law to give you firewire
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, this part of the script just calls the directv.pl script
<foxbuntu> I run my hd over QAM on my HDHR
<tgm4883_laptop> system "directv.pl port /dev/ttyS0 $ARGV[0]";
<staind9383> only this timemythbackend refuses to start when the firewire is connected to the cable box
<rhpot1991> staind9383: firewire tester has a reset option, -R I think
<tgm4883_laptop> then in mythtv-setup i just call this as the channel change script "fixaudio_1.pl"
<staind9383> yea
<rhpot1991> try that then try looking to see if they are on the right nodes
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, yeah...thats what I was thinking
<rhpot1991> also for reference firewire primers for 0.21 are being redone
<rhpot1991> shouldn't need ports or nodes at all
<majoridiot> correct!
<rhpot1991> alright dinner time
<staind9383> the node has always been 1 here
 * rhpot1991 lets majoridiot take over
<majoridiot> and rhpot1991... just he guy i was looking for
<staind9383> i'm using .21
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I however think I am going to write it in python
<majoridiot> working on the primer now... great progress.
<staind9383> not too much documentation on the firewire for it though
<rhpot1991> majoridiot: whats up?  (make it quick I gotta eat)
<staind9383> that i found
<rhpot1991> nice
<majoridiot> firewire primer *should* require no user intervention in 8.04
<staind9383> meaning no setup required?
<majoridiot> correct
<majoridiot> no port or node required.
<staind9383> it seemed to work right out ofthe box when i upgraded to .21
<majoridiot> and it *should* prime multiple stbs automatically.
<staind9383> but my firewire just stopped working last night i think
<staind9383> and i have no idea what happened
<majoridiot> it is for me too, staind9383, but my box resides on port 0 node 1 as the primer is hard-coded for.  some are not as lucky.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, can you no longer delete channels in mythweb?
<majoridiot> have you checked the CCI flags?
<staind9383> i dont know where why are in the diag, i'm lookin now
<staind9383> 'm usually port 0 node 1 also
<majoridiot> what model stb?
<staind9383> sa4250hd
<majoridiot> ah cool... you can help test the new primer ;)
<majoridiot> i only have one other SA tester.
<staind9383> haha
<staind9383> well i would gladly help if it was working :P
<staind9383> since you have a SA box, do you know where the CCI flag is in the mes of diag menus?
 * majoridiot has a moto 6212
<majoridiot> sorry
<majoridiot> lemme email samo and ask him...
<staind9383> ooo i read that wrong
<staind9383> firewire is frustrating though :(
<majoridiot> staind9383, email sent... i'll let you know if i hear back.
<staind9383> thanks
<majoridiot> staind9383, hopefully it's about to get simpler.  unfortunately, the cable companies are no help.
<staind9383> unfortunately firewire is my only real option right now.  I guess i can get a different tuner card if it comes down to it... but analog is pretty much dead in a year right?
<majoridiot> pretty much.
<majoridiot> will have to either cap with a tuner from analog out on the stb or invest in an HD component cap card.
<staind9383> there is almost nothin on clear qam around here
<staind9383> component card?
<staind9383> as in component in?
<staind9383> thought they didnt make them
<majoridiot> hauppauge is releasing one soon... with onboard hardware h264 encoding.  bitrate settable 5Mbps-20Mbps
<majoridiot> i have an HD component cap card now.  windoze drivers only and no onboard compression. :(
<staind9383> oo
<majoridiot> theoretical release in the next 60 days, maybe
<staind9383> i guess there's no tuner card equivilent of ndiswrapper?
<majoridiot> rumors it will com with linux drivers, or soon thereafter.
<staind9383> nice
 * majoridiot is salivating for one
<staind9383> haha
 * majoridiot is poor, but will eat ramen for six months to pay for one
<staind9383> my tuner card now doesnt even do analog right in linux, so its this or cap from the analog out of hte cable box
<staind9383> ain't nothin wrong with ramen
<majoridiot> firewire is best quality, if channels are clear.
<staind9383> yea, i know.. that is why this is so frustrating
<staind9383> i get it working finally, it works for a good month, then BAM.  no more firewire, and mythbackend wont start
<majoridiot> does it still show with plugreport?
<staind9383> no, it hesitates on the right node, but gives the libec61883 error
<majoridiot> plugreport gives liec61883 error?
<majoridiot> what is that error?
<staind9383> libiec61883 error: error reading oMPR
<staind9383> and
<staind9383> libiec61883 error: error reading iMPR
<majoridiot> for node 1?
<staind9383> on both node 0 and node 1
<majoridiot> ah
<staind9383> node 1 is where the box is usually
<staind9383> well
<staind9383> always make that
<majoridiot> does it give same error for sudo plugreport?
<staind9383> yea
<staind9383> i'm gonna go eat... i'll be back later
<majoridiot> have you upgraded recently?
<staind9383> the week that /21 came out
<majoridiot> enjoy...
<staind9383> but all was working
<staind9383> be back
<majoridiot> k.  i'll help troubleshoot when yer done munchin.
<majoridiot> man nvtv
<majoridiot> wrong window LOL
<Stemming78> Sorry for jumping in, but I am trying to locate information on updating my Epia to support DRI (CLE266 chipset).  From the information I find, it requires a Kernal update/patch.  Could someone point me to a thread so I can get this done...  I dont know MUCH about this and dont want to F it up; additionally the 1 link I did find that fit the requirements had broken links....
<staind9383> back
<staind9383> majoridiot: did you  hear back from the tester with the SA box?
<majoridiot> not yet.
<majoridiot> he works for another hour or so... and has been ill.
<staind9383> that is never fun
<majoridiot> things to try:
<majoridiot> check firewire card to be sure it is seated
<staind9383> its onboard
<majoridiot> cool
<majoridiot> power down computer, power down stb, physically disconnect and reconnect both ends of fw cable, reboot stb, reboot computer then check plugreport
<majoridiot> if still no go, do it again... except when you plug the cable back into the stb, try the other port.
<staind9383> by 'power down the stb' do you mean hitting the power button for soft off, or removing the power cable
<majoridiot> (samos active ports suddenly switched one night)
<majoridiot> soft off first.
<staind9383> ok
<majoridiot> hard reboot only if both tries fail.  in that case, revert back to the original stb plug and hard-boot the stb with the computer off.
<staind9383> is there any particular reason it would just stop working?
<staind9383> do the cable cos try to shut these things down from time to time by sending bad data or something like htat?
 * majoridiot puts nothing past the cable companies
<staind9383> first try, nothing on plugreport
<majoridiot> nothing on plugreport or plugreport errors?
<staind9383> errors
<staind9383> i think that node 0 has always given those errors for me... is that normal?
<staind9383> node 1 still hesitates before giving the errors
<majoridiot> yes... if there is nothing connected, you will get oMPR/iMPR errors
<staind9383> tryin the different port on the cabel box did not work, same result
<majoridiot> ok... sounds like an stb issue
<majoridiot> ok then, switch back to the original port and hard-boot the stb with the backend shut down
<staind9383> this shows up in the backend log
<staind9383> 2008-03-27 19:42:30.770 LFireDev(001AC34341220000), Error: Not an STB
<majoridiot> ah...
<staind9383> last line
<majoridiot> mythtv bug.
<majoridiot> running .21 are you?
<staind9383> the bug has to do with plugreport?
<staind9383> yes
<majoridiot> hard reboot the stb
<staind9383> ok
<staind9383> pc off also right?
 * majoridiot wonders if there is a firmware change that needs loaded/reloaded
<majoridiot> yes, pc off.
<staind9383> i can understand it not working after me upgrading or something... but the out of the blue just kinda throws you for a lopp you know
 * majoridiot knows
<staind9383> i forgot how long it takes this thing to hard reset
<majoridiot> samo said it takes forever
<staind9383> ok its back, rebooting the pc
<staind9383> starting up rather
<staind9383> hmm... good sign, the channel changed
<staind9383> plugreport is working fine again
<staind9383> its working again
<staind9383> thanks a lot, majoridiot
<majoridiot> very good!
<staind9383> you must have the magic touch
<majoridiot> nah
<staind9383> i guess hard reset is the way to go
<majoridiot> just done it a ton for folks
<staind9383> i'll hav eto remember that
<majoridiot> sometimes it's what is required.
<majoridiot> would you please pm me your email address so i can contact you very soon to test the new primer?
<majoridiot> staind9383,  or i can pm you mine
<staind9383> how come the channels for firewire in .21 show the LAM lock like tuner cards?
<staind9383> i will, hold on
<majoridiot> firewire was significantly revamped in .21
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-28
<staind9383> i see
<majoridiot> i've breezed over the code a bit, but major and positive changes
<staind9383> good to hear
<staind9383> setting up firewire has become much less of a pain in the ass over the past year
<staind9383> maybe that has been because i've installed myth so many different time out of frustration
<majoridiot> staind9383, that's a typical reaction.  reinstall-syndrome.
<staind9383> i'm used to reinstalling myt/linux  completely when something goes completely fubar and i dont know how to fix.. that was my approach for a good while
<majoridiot> in most cases, it's overreaction ;)
<staind9383> i blame it on my lack of linux knowledge
<majoridiot> so LEARN, man... LOL!
<staind9383> haha
<majoridiot> ;)
<staind9383> yeam working on it
<staind9383> still stuck on xp on my maion computer / work computer
<staind9383> as my typing abilities break down
 * majoridiot is forced into XP @ work... and for very few things @ home
<majoridiot> staind9383, you are using the p2p firewire primer, correct?
<staind9383> i use it on my main comp because of games (which i pay much less of now the ni did in college) and several win only devices like tha harmony remote, ipod (although i guess there is alternatives to itunes now) etc
<staind9383> yes
<majoridiot> will your stb give you any success with broadcast?  or is it total failure?
<staind9383> never tried really... the guide that i had been following to set it up seemed to suggest that p2p was a better option if you could get it to work
<staind9383> brb fast
<ahave> hello room. anyone here have an antec fusion black 430 case?
<LuvRedheads> no but feel free to send me one ;)
<staind9383> ahave: no but i have the nsk2480... same design more or less i believe
<staind9383> minus the gadgets on the front
<ahave> no IR?
<staind9383> no, it does not have a knob or lcd or ir, just the usb and stereo connections i think
<staind9383> http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=92480
<staind9383> because of this case, i am only going to build silent pcs from now on.... seriously the loudest part of that pc is the psu fan
<frank23> I just read about the new Hauppauge HD capture card that is coming out soon. It takes a component signal up to 1080p and outputs a h264 stream.
<frank23> It looks very nice. Now I just wonder how long it's gonna take until cable companies completely plug the analog hole
<staind9383> until i heard about that from majoridiot, i thought that type of card was not going to come out... i was under the impression that cablecard was gonna be the industry's main tool so to speak
<frank23> staind9383: yeah. apparently other manufacturers are gonna release devices like this too
<staind9383> nice
<frank23> staind9383: what remains to be seen is how much quality is lost in the recompressiion
<staind9383> yea, we'll see
<Stemming78> how do I check what kernel I have loaded
<Stemming78> /or what kernel loads w/ 7.10
<tgm4883_laptop> uname -a
<cropalat> uname -r
<Stemming78> thanks guys
<TelnetManta> can anyone help me figure out WHY php files will not process on my ubuntu/apache system????
<Stemming78> I think I found something for my epia M1000 (CLE266) to enable DRI --> can someone look at this; was created and tested on Dapper
<Stemming78> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-184512.html
<Stemming78> Ok, finally I think I found a fix...  How to install is the question; http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4930
<Stemming78> Anyone help with this one?  have the "patch" file but unsure how to apply
<Stemming78> This is in reference to getting my smooth playback of video on my Epia CLE266 chipset
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, do you use 8.04?
<iconoclast88> anyone here tonite?
<iconoclast88> im having an issue that is rather peculiar.
<superm1> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<staind9383> anyone know why the channel icon download does not work in the mythtv setup in .21?
<staind9383> the button is greyed out
<staind9383> and i am using a firewire card
<staind9383> if that makes a difference
<rhpot1991> odd, mine works just fine
<rhpot1991> tuner shouldn't matter as its based on your listing sources
<staind9383> yea, its based on the schedules direct source
<staind9383> i beleive
<staind9383> lemme double checl
<tgm4883_laptop> where is this button?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: channel editor screen in mythtv-setup
<staind9383> in myth backend setup
<rhpot1991> it sure is nice
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<rhpot1991> compared to the old way you did icons
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<staind9383> well i never did icons the old way
<tgm4883_laptop> i cannot check that out for 3 more hours
<rhpot1991> staind9383: it wasn
<staind9383> yea, in the channel editor screen all my channels are listed, but the channel scanner and icon download buttons are greyed out
<tgm4883_laptop> bah, i can't get the 360 to see the test file I placed in any other dir than the Videos dir
<rhpot1991> wasn't too nice
<staind9383> tgm: trying to use a 360 as an extension to myth?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: that with myth itself or ushare?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, ushare
<staind9383> i dont even know what would cause the icon to grey out :(
<rhpot1991> staind9383: are you sure you still have sources for your listings?
<rhpot1991> internet, subscription and so on
<staind9383> what do you mean
<staind9383> schedules direct updates every day
<rhpot1991> your SD info, is it still in there
<tgm4883_laptop> WTF?
<tgm4883_laptop> bah, this is so confusing
<staind9383> yea, it is in there
<staind9383> is it normal for myth to search for smltv grabbers when you go into your sources in .21?
<staind9383> *xmltv
<rhpot1991> sweet hodgman on the daily show tonight (rerun though)
<staind9383> dammit, missed it
<tgm4883_laptop> I must have something wrong in the ushare config
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: is ushare available in hardy?  or is that more work?
<tgm4883_laptop> good question, idk let me check
<staind9383> do i need to install something else other then the myth packages to get channel icons?
<staind9383> think that i have xmltv
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, 1.1a is available in hardy
<rhpot1991> staind9383: nope SD should work OOB
<staind9383> blah
<staind9383> its always something i guess
<staind9383> it can never be perfect
<staind9383> i need a better nick...i'm tired of this stupid name
<tgm4883_laptop> fook me
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, take a look at this
<tgm4883_laptop> http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/
<rhpot1991> I recall seeing that somewhere
<rhpot1991> available in hardy?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<staind9383> hmmm.. the covenant in hd
<staind9383> supposedly one of hte worst movies ever
<staind9383> think that i might have to record it
<staind9383> only because one person in it was in my freshman dorm in college
<Stemming78> anyone still on?
<Dogmea1> Any one here had any success getting a MCE keyboard going under Mythbuntu?
<Stemming78> Dogmea1: try this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592057
<Stemming78> Taken from: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-350009.html should you need to resource back...
<Stemming78> I have not tried it, but thought it could point you in the correct direction
<Dogmea1> Thanks, Ive been through the forums with limited success, I can only ether get the remote part going or the keyboard/mouse, but not both together?
<[nrx]> hi folks. I've just upgraded my box with a apt-get upgrade and my sound no longer works. Anyone fancy lending me a hand to sort it? I don't really know where to start
<directhex|bsp> upgraded from what to what?
<[nrx]> well, i installed it from the mythbuntu download... and for a few weeks it's been flashing up about upgrades/updates.. so this morning, i simply ran apt-get upgrade and it downloade approx 15mb of stuff
<[nrx]> it then wanted a reboot.. which i did.. and here we are
<[nrx]> vague, I know, sorry :/
<directhex|bsp> so which version are you currently running? check the file /etc/issue
<[nrx]> 7.10
<directhex|bsp> and have you lost sound generally, or only in mythtv?
<[nrx]> generally. I went into the system prefs.. where you can 'test' the sounds? And nothing comes through
<[nrx]> i've just fired up mythtv too and there's also no sound
<[nrx]> update managers coming up again saying there's updates
<[nrx]> ugh
<[nrx]> need to get a keyboard plugged in. brb
<[nrx]> it's wanting the friggen CD in the drive :o
<directhex|bsp> you can disable that
<directhex|bsp> system/administration/software sources, go to the "third party software" tab and disable the cdrom entry
<[nrx]> thanks :) it's running the updates now
<[nrx]> okily day
<[nrx]> reboot and we shall see if sound is back
<[nrx]> :/
<[nrx]> i forgot i'd turned the volume up
<[nrx]> i need to go change my underwear
<[nrx]> ...sounds working
<[nrx]> thanks directhex|bsp :)
<EvilGuru> I am about to switch between a GF4 and a GF 6200, what do I need to do driver wise?
<EvilGuru> As the nvidia drivers which support GF4 cards are a lot older than those which support a 6200
<EvilGuru> however, I am unsure how ubuntu differentiates between driver versions
<directhex|bsp> EvilGuru, there are three drivers in ubuntu - nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx-new
<EvilGuru> I guess the best bet is for me to boot-up with my current card, remove the nvidia drivers, change the card, then select proprietary ones again
<directhex|bsp> that's one option, i suppose
<directhex|bsp> although...
<directhex|bsp> the 6200 is supported by all three drivers.
<directhex|bsp> you don't *need* newer drivers for it
<directhex|bsp> you can, optionally, replace nvidia-glx-whatever with nvidia-glx-new if you want the latest version
<directhex|bsp> geforce 4 is supported by nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy
<EvilGuru> I always like to go with the newest available drivers
<EvilGuru> (unless they cause a problem, in which case I'll downgrade)
<directhex|bsp> well, you have the data you need. the new card will boot up with the existing driver unmodified, what you do subsequently is your choice
<EvilGuru> Hmm, I get an API mis-match between the driver and the kernel source, how can I force install the newest kernel module for nvidia?
<EvilGuru> If I try to remove the kernel module it wants to get rid of half of the kernel:   linux-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common
<EvilGuru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/107646 was the problem (seems a bit 'hack'-ish)
<laga> so you probably want to add a "me too" there ;)
<EvilGuru> now, lets see if I can get TV out working on this card
<Rigolo> laga: is there a script to convert a .diff (patch file) to a dpatch file? or should I just use dpatch-edit-patch and then apply the patch etc etc etc
<laga> i have never used dpatch-edit-patch
<laga> i usually copy and edit an existing patch
<Rigolo> so use a existing dpatch patch as a "template" and manually rewrite the .diff patch to a dpatch patch?
<laga> a dpatch is just a normal -p1 patch with a special header
<Rigolo> okee .. so that should not be too difficult then ...
<Rigolo> just copy the header from an other .. and change what needs to be changed
<laga> yep
<Rigolo> okee .... I will try that
<sabhain> is XvMC enabled in standard Mythbuntu packages (pulled for Gutsy from repositories)?
<sabhain> seem to find conflicting information on the topic at ubuntu forums / google
<directhex|bsp> it's compiled against libxvmc, but needs explicit enabling in 2 places
<sabhain> and can't manage to get xvmc behavior to work (never got greyscale osd)
<directhex|bsp> xvmc isn't a goal, it's a last resort
<sabhain> agreed on that ..
<sabhain> but i'm getting a frame drop every 2-3 seconds on SD (analog even) playback
<sabhain> but when I playback the same file within xine or mplayer w/ xvmc .. runs smooth
<sabhain> very annoying .. I'm the only one that sees it .. but it drives me nuts .. and I haven't yet started HD capture
<sabhain> so where do I find those "2 places" to explicitly enable it.
<sabhain> the obvious one is in the frontend setup /Playback/TV .. etc
<sabhain> and I've added the file to the /etc/X11/XvMCConfig
<sabhain> no soup for me
<iconoclast88> my media folder shares stopped "sharing" when i installed nautilus. hopw do i get them back?
<directhex|bsp> sabhain, what gpu/driver are you using?
<sabhain> i've only been able to get stable xorg display using the driver directly from nvidia
<sabhain> i pretty much have to disable / uninstall the provided proprietary driver to avoid it loading in "safe mode"
<sabhain> but clearly I'll use anything if I can get it stable .. the nvidia.com seemed to best thus far
<directhex|bsp> the open-source driver does not include xvmc support, and the .run file from nvidia.com is unsupported specifically because it places files like the xvmc libs in the wrong place
<directhex|bsp> which is the very reason for the existence of packaged proprietary drivers
<sabhain> hmmm .. then how am I able to run xine / mplayer w/ xvmc or xxmc?  strange ...
<sabhain> can I symlink to the xvmc libs?
<directhex|bsp> if you've used the nvidia .run file, i really don't feel any ability to help. your system is in an unknown, inconsistent state
<laga> yeah
<laga> use envy-ng
<sabhain> ok .. so I'm back to running w/ the proprietary, that's fine, so long as I can find the magic trick to get it to run in anything but 640x480
<laga> even going back to the proprietary driver won't remove the stuff from the .run installer automaically
<directhex|bsp> laga, or ever. there's no clean way to remove nvidia-installer
<EvilGuru> I have just got myself a Nova-T 500, however, I read that it has problems with 2.6.24 (which is what 8.04 uses), can anyone advise?
<sabhain> I can do a full re-do .. this is a new install anyway ..
<directhex|bsp> sabhain, what's your gpu?
<Rigolo> directhex|bsp: I know a clean way ... reinstall
<laga> EvilGuru: the nova-t 500 has had problems with all kernel versions AFAIK ;)
<sabhain> its onboard an MSI P6NGM board, I believe GeForce 7100
<directhex|bsp> EvilGuru, disable usb autosuspend, disable eit, and rebuild your initrd
<EvilGuru> Just been poking around the linuxtv wiki and it says that > 2.6.21 is okay, but 2.6.24 re-introduces some issue
<laga> sabhain: i'd suggest you go with 8.04 beta, the mythtv builds should have good xvmc support (if not, file a bug report!) and the nvidia driver will be newer
<directhex|bsp> sabhain, should be supported fine by the nvidia-glx-new in gutsy
 * EvilGuru googles
<sabhain> yeah .. it senses it ok .. there's not really an issue with it there, but there's limited or no ability to configure it ..
<directhex|bsp> displayconfig-gtk is junk
<laga> directhex|bsp: true.
<laga> directhex|bsp: i hope the xrandr stuff in hardy will be better..
<directhex|bsp> install and use nvidia-settings, for great justice
<sabhain> ok .. there's where I probably wasted 2 weeks of my life .. I went to the nvidia.com driver because I wanted the nvidia-settings app
<sabhain> sabhain = idiot
<exw> i really can't tell from mythbuntu.org but does Mythbuntu 8.04 include 0.21 or 20.2?
<directhex|bsp> 0.21
<exw> directhex|bsp: ok thanks
<Rigolo> laga: how can I fix the version of a package with the buildscript? now it tells me: 0.21.0~fixes16831-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1 is less then 0.21.0-0ubuntu4
<directhex|bsp> it is.
<directhex|bsp> version0~foo is lower than version0
<laga> Rigolo: look for DELIM or DELIMITTER and change it to + instead of ~
<directhex|bsp> version0+foo is higher than version0, hence laga's solution
<Rigolo> okee. That is also the default in generate_source_package
<Rigolo> but the my_trunk script overrides it
<MythbuntuGuest48> i recently upgraded my backend to hardy and am using the gutsy-backport for one of my frontends, my other frontend i upgraded to hardy as well but am having trouble with the sound
<MythbuntuGuest48> the sound worked fine before the upgrade, lspci -v gives me a Capabilities: <access denied> for everythging unless i use sudo, not sure if this is normal or not
<Rigolo> laga: as far as I can see should there be no problem with the patch from bug 3640 with the current source. Only dvbstreamdata.cpp was changed after this patch, but not the sections that need to be patched. Even the line numbers look ok to me. So now I will try to turn it into a dpatch and see if I can compile it.
<MythbuntuGuest48> alsamixer returns the error alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<MythbuntuGuest48> any ideas from those in the know?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest48: file a bug report i'd say..
<laga> MythbuntuGuest48: cat /proc/asound/cards <- what does that say?
<MythbuntuGuest48> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<laga> MythbuntuGuest48: your sound card isn't recognized then
<MythbuntuGuest48> how to get it recognized? im guessing this is more of a hardy issue than mythbuntu issue, would it be better for me to ask elsewhere or do you know where i could start with this problem?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest48: try #ubuntu+1
<MythbuntuGuest48> ok im using your browser based chat client from your support page and am not that familliar with irc, what command to open that room?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest48: /join #ubuntu+1
<MythbuntuGuest48> ok thanks for your help
<TehSnarf> Is there a doc somewhere that tells me what key does what on a keyboard?
<TehSnarf> or how to set up macro's on a remote?
<foxbuntu> TehSnarf, mythweb has all of the keys listed under settings
<TehSnarf> fantastic
<Rigolo> laga: when I do a bzr commit I get an error about http not supporting mkdir ?? How do I make my local changes permanent so that the build script can use my local branch instead of the launchpad one
<laga> Rigolo: how do you bzr commit?
<laga> Rigolo: maybe you need to bzr unbind
<Rigolo> laga: I'm in the mythtv-fixes dir .. and do bzr commit :-) ..bzr unbind makes a really local copy I guess?
<Rigolo> bzr status gives me one added file (my dpatch) and one modified (00list) so that looks ok
<laga> yeah, i think so
<Rigolo> laga: I'm now on revision 81 :-)
<Rigolo> so that unbind seems to work :-)
<Rigolo> mmm just a new revision from mythtv ... so svn is downloading the whole tree again :-(
<laga> huh
<laga> no it's not, it's updating
<laga> unless the script is broken
<Rigolo> the dir under my_work has the revision number in it
<Rigolo> mythtv-0.21.0+fixes16832 that is the dir now ....
<Rigolo> maybe because I changed to the + as the delimiter?
<laga> yeah, probably
<Rigolo> laga: looks like it is picking up my changes now .. :-)
<laga> great
<Rigolo> laga: now wait to see if it will build ... first it needs to download myth-plugins
 * Rigolo is happy that his provider upgraded the speed to 12Mbit :-)
<laga> ;)
<Rigolo> laga: do you really need to do a bzr commit? or could you add the patch and try it out before commiting?
<laga> where?
<Rigolo> when you have made a change to a patch for example, can you then use that straight away? ie does the buildscript pick up those changes? or do you really need to do a bzr commit first before those changes are picked up by the script?
<laga> depends. if you make them in-place, you wont need that. if the build script has to bzr checkout/update them first, then you need to bzr commit in that separate branch before
<Rigolo> laga: okee, I thought so already
<Rigolo> ggrrr ... patch 12 is failing again .. I will just remove it from my version :-)
<laga> and commit ;)
<Rigolo> just did ... version 82 now
<Rigolo> got a failure on plugins also ... Dependency is not satisfiable: libmyth-dev
<laga> in pbuilder?
<Rigolo> yep
<Rigolo> using gdebi to check deps
<laga> you need to set up the D70results hook..
<Rigolo> mm the second run gives this message: Using saved location: /home/mythbuntu/mythtv-fixes/ bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/mythbuntu/mythtv-fixes/".
<Rigolo> that is correct because it should be /home/mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythtv-fixes
<Rigolo> why did it loose the second mythbuntu?
<Rigolo> laga: that D70results is just adding the lines mentioned here: http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/software/pbuilder-doc/pbuilder-doc.html#usingspecialaptsources to your pbuilderrc right?
<laga> Rigolo: you also need to bind-mount your result dir
<laga> it's all documented in the ubuntu wiki IIRC
<Rigolo> I'm just reading that at the moment :-)
<TehSnarf> is there a weekly build repository for .21 for Hardy?
<laga> no, not yet
<laga> a 21-fixes build will be pushed to hardy soon, though
 * Rigolo needs to cook dinner .... I will continue tonight :-)
<Rigolo> renamed the second mythbuntu dir to bzr ... let see if bzr remembers that :-)
<ajh> I had myth working on my hardware a while ago but just re-installed using 7.10 and the included packages and I'm having a couple issues I hope someone can shed some light on.  I'm using a Nova DVB-S card, and when I try to view live tv I'm getting an unable to display error and an exit.
<ajh> It's very hard to tell if it's the dvb drivers, nvidia, or something else.
<ajh> any idea where to start would be helpful and appreciated.
<Rigolo> can you watch dvb-s channels using xine or mplayer? is your channels.conf correct? etc
<laga> ajh: /var/log/mythtv/
<ajh> the channels get EIT data fine.
<Rigolo> so first check if dvb-s is working outside of mythtv
<ajh> how would I export my channels from myth into a channels.conf?
<Rigolo> no, make a channels.conf outside of myth ... as described on the linuxtv.org dvb wiki
<ajh> I was looking at that, I don't think I have enough information to do it though.
<ajh> I did manage to get myth to though, so if I can use that data.
<Rigolo> why not?
<ajh> I'll have to look again, it was late, and got a new puppy 2 weeks ago, so I haven't gotten more than 2h of sleep at at time for the last 2 weeks :)
<Rigolo> ajh: then get your sleep when you can :-) ... laga suggested to have a look at /var/log/mythtv and see what error messages you get in the logs
<ajh> Ah, I see the error now in the logs.  DevRdb(1) Error: Problem reading fd(23) eno: Bad address: (14) but I'm not sure if that's before or after sasc crashes.
<Rigolo> eeuhh ... you know that sasc is not supported here ...
<ajh> yeah, I'm not expecting support for that, though my use is legit.
<ajh> I'm also seeing SVBSignalMonitor(1)::constructor(2.,Warning, can not count Uncorrected Blocks): Operation Not Supported
<ajh> followed by: DTVSM(1) Error: Wrong PMT; pmt->pn(71) desired(238)
<ajh> then stuff about being unable to properly create the recording file, which I assume is fine if it's not getting content.
 * Rigolo has to go ... dinner is served ....
<ajh> I'll try to get a channels.conf created.
<ajh> So, does myth violate the tivo patent on record and watch?
<ajh> Bell's refusing to disclose if they've licensed it or not.
<ajh> I'm assuming myth is fine since it records then watches vs watching one while recording another.
<ajh> Anyone feel like running a mythtv mini-conf before the Linux Symposium in July?
<ajh> We're working on getting more userspace apps involved.
<Rigolo> ggrrr ... my dpatch failed :-(
<Rigolo> how can I check what is going wrong?
<kenzu> hey
<kenzu> Anyone with a epia motherboard? I'am having problems with my epia m10000 (cle266) and mythbuntu 8.04 beta. Can't get video working. I think the default driver has changed from via (7.10) to openchrome (8.04).
<kenzu> silence.... :-(
<Stemming78> kenzu:  I am trying to get mine to work on 7.10 - did you have success with it?  I am experiencing choppy playback watching recordings and Live TV
<Stemming78> Also, you are on Hardy now?  This may help you:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<Kenzu> Stemming78: Yes it's working fine on 7.10 with xserver-xorg-video-via driver.
<rhpot1991> Kenzu: play with the playback profiles
<rhpot1991> you prob want slim or cpu00
<rhpot1991> cpu--
<Kenzu> rhpot1991: I have played with that, but I can't even get picture in livetv. My machine just reboots or go black
<Kenzu> And now after an update It will not show me any picture at all on my screen after the ubuntu-splash startup thing.
<rhpot1991> sounds like you have a problem with your video drivers, have you checked dmest/syslog/xorg logs and so on
<Kenzu> I can't check anything after the update
<Kenzu> If I put an old ATI pci card in it starts normal
<iulius> After installing mythbuntu 8.04
<iulius> ... oops hehe
<Kenzu> ok... booting live cd and installing -> boot up (xorg working normal with openchrome driver (but not in mythtv)) downloading all updates -> reboot -> nothing working
<iulius>  After installing mythbuntu 8.04, it comes up with links to "mythbuntu livecd frontend" - when I'm booting off of the hard drive. Is that normal? In the 7.10 version it would go directly into mythfrontend
<Kenzu> If I then put an old ati card in it boots normal
<Stemming78> Kenzu: I am not an expert by any means, but I would try the driver from openchromes website and/or check the bug report...  Link from what I gave you earlier.
<Stemming78> It is specific to Hardy pkg
<Kenzu> I use that driver
<Kenzu> on 7.10 it was xorg-via
<Stemming78> Are you using the xorg.conf file from the 7.10?
<Stemming78> Possibly check this over the xorg.conf you currently have:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/197514
<Stemming78> user was too having issues w/ video going out
<Stemming78> Kenzu:  If this is still failing, I would suggest opening a bug report at openchrome
<Kenzu> thanks... ill try
<Stemming78> Afternoon,  my Backend IP address will not stay in General Setup;  keeps reverting to "local host".  Anyway to set it from terminal?
<zorglups2> Hi there... I'm not new at all in *nix but always worked with servers in console mode. I'm now playing with a mythtv setup (Mythbuntu) and have a strange issue.
<zorglups2> I did the complete setup connecting the server to my 22" LCD and had everything nicely displayed.
<zorglups2> The last step was to move the server and hook it to the TV set (42" LCD).
<zorglups2> The connectivity is the same (VGA) and I did all my configurations to match the TV max resolution.
<zorglups2> I get a really strange thing: The display shows a quite big green cast. I first thought that my VGA cable had a broken pin and changed it. The same 'green' image came up.
<zorglups2> I would understand having resolution or frequency mismatch but color ???
<zorglups2> Any idea ?
<zorglups2> I must says that xorg.conf is driving me crazy...
<free1> If I have a usb tuner with a phillips chipset, would that work in myth?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-29
<zabadapp> zorglups2: is it green for all resolutions (800x600 and so on), or just for the res for the 42" ?
<zabadapp> and remember that the color temperature is different for a tv than for a monitor ...
<zorglups2> Well, I tried a few and even during the boot, the 'white' text turns green. I guess this is not really an xorg matter
<zorglups2> In my TV setup page, I checked for the color temperature... This was set to default. I tried the 'warm' and 'cold' but this did not change much.
<zorglups2> A few monthes ago, I did connect my laptop to the TV and did not see this problem.
<zorglups2> My laptop run's WinXP...
<zorglups2> I should try again but would need to reboot (after having connected the TV) and can't do that now.
<zabadapp> as a workaround, can't you get the colors right if you adjust them? (on the computer ... X server color correction in nvidia-settings if you have such a card ... )
<Dboy> I have this usb tuner card... made in taiwan but it has a phillips chipset.
<Dboy> Shouldn't it work with myth
<Dboy> ?
<Dboy> I've downloaded the myth packages, but somehow I think I am missing something because it doesn't seem to recognize the usb tuner
<zorglups2> zabadapp: I should check but need to invest a bit in understanding those graphical stuffs in Linux. I feel soo stupid there...
<zorglups2> zabadapp: What I tried was playing with those RGB settings on the tv set. I did not find any suitable setting yet.
<Rigolo> Dboy: did you take a look at linuxtv.org to see if it is supported by their drivers?
<zorglups2> zabadapp: The strange thing is that I don't have such a green cast with the laptop.
<zabadapp> zorglups2: i agree it's strange ... what graphics card is it?
<Rigolo> Dboy: the kernel modules for v4l are coming from the linuxtv.org site also
<zorglups2> zabadapp: The MoBo is the Intel D201GLY2 an has a SiS chipset. The Laptop (XP) has an ATI video controller.
<zorglups2> zabadapp: Both work fine with the 22" LCD but the "green" issue only happens when connecting the Intel Mobo to the TV.
<Rigolo> zorglups2: same cables in both cases?
<zorglups2> Yes :-( I tried another cable as well...
<Rigolo> zorglups2: and did you had it working with a "plain vanilla" ubunut live cd for example?
<zorglups2> I will go reboot my XP laptop connected to the TV and make sure I don't see this green problem (last time I tried was a few monthes ago).
<zorglups2> The live cd was my next idea as well. I planned using a GeexBox or something I have on CD already.
<Rigolo> zorglups2: see what happens when you boot your pc connected to the 42" and then boot your live cd
<zorglups2> I will give it a try now. Thanks anyway for your support... I'll let you know.
<Rigolo> zorglups2: I prefer ubuntu live cd's .. or knoppix or something like that .. with hardware detection for screens
<Rigolo> 01:19 here ... time to go the bed soon :-)
<zorglups2> here too  ;-)
<zabadapp> here too :-D
<zorglups2> From Namur (Belgium)
<Rigolo> .nl
<zabadapp> sweden
<zorglups2> So I guess you won't be there when I'll post my result. Have nice dreams...
 * Rigolo is waiting for mythtv to finsih compiling ... want to test a patch for a bug
<Rigolo> well ... I leave this window open most of the time :-)
<alexvd> all  is irman still broken in current build of mythbuntu
<alexvd> that is the lirc version that is included
<majoridiot> if there is anyone using firewire with a Scientific Atlanta cable box or other cable box that requires p2p priming, please pm me... testers are needed for a new version of the firewire primer.  **will not require any changes to your configuration!!**
<javatexan> man am I bummed
<javatexan> I can't work on my plugin for a couple of weeks because of work... :(
<majoridiot> javatexan, what is you plugin?
<javatexan> its super top secret, but it will be very very cool when I am finished :)
<zabadapp> give us a hint at least
<javatexan> i cant...but its a bummer that I cant work on it for a while...
<rhpot1991> I bet it involves tivo
<ajh> with nvidia I'm getting 1/4 of the screen randomly showing the myth theme background and a progress bar, while watching tv, or in the guide, any ideas?
<ajh> like bad X expose events, but that's probably not it :)
<Stemming78> Hey guys --> I finally got my Remote Frontend Openchrome driver setup correctly (fresh install) and now I cannot watch LiveTV or Recordings  ---Frontend closes
<javatexan> rhpot1991: you are so right
<javatexan> :)
<javatexan> yeah...it is prolly completely useless to most myth users
<javatexan> who knows...right
<rhpot1991> javatexan: I'm sure there are those who will appreciate it
<javatexan> It's working now in script form...I am about to start the gui
<rhpot1991> how are you doing the gui javatexan?
<superm1> javatexan, super top secrete?
<superm1> i like secrets
<superm1> want to tell me?
<superm1> rhpot1991, mythstream finally got backported today i think
<rhpot1991> superm1: thats good to hear
<rhpot1991> I'll check the FAQs and see if anything needs to be altered to indicate that
<Dar1us> has anyone used ubuntu with JMicron RAID?
<Dar1us> (successfully)
<MythbuntuGuest04> i upgraded one of my frontends to hardy and the sound stoped i asked around and googled and finaly found that it was using a 386 kernel instead of the generic, so i followed to instructions to use the generic and remove the 386 one
<MythbuntuGuest04> now the sound works
<MythbuntuGuest04> but, my tv is black and white without color
<MythbuntuGuest04> when i access it with vnc its color, so im sure its something with the video card, any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest04> anyone?
<emja> anyone know where irexec starts from? I can't find it in /etc/ or in ~
<emja> ok, bad question. in what startup script is irexec referenced?
<majoridiot> emja-
<majoridiot> put it in /etc/rc.local
<emja> ?
<emja> no. I'm asking where is it already?
<majoridiot> irexec is not started by default
<emja> realy?
<emja> on my fresh mythbuntu build it *is* starting
<majoridiot> so sudo edit your /etc/rc.local and add
<majoridiot> irexec -d
<majoridiot> before the exit 0
<majoridiot> hm... ok.  must have been a new addition.
<emja> sure, but it is already starting. I'm trying to find where so I can nuke it, then I can start it in my preferred location
<majoridiot> emja, are you sure about it starting automatically?
<emja> yep. If I reboot, it starts
<majoridiot> i just check a fresh 8.04 install and it is not running
<emja> If I kill it, then restart gdm, it also starts
<emja> 7.10 here
<majoridiot> doesn't run by default in my 7.10 either.
<emja> weird
<emja> very very weird
<emja> something is starting it on login or when X/gdm starts
<emja> not during boot. that much I've confirmed
<Dar1us> emja: grep -r iexeced / :)
<Dar1us> irexecd even
<emja> :)
<emja> yes, did that too
<emja> hence my complete lack of folicular growth
<Stemming78> majoridiot:  Finally got my remote frontend setup/ 3D enabled...  Have a problem watching TV or recordings --> Frontend crashes..
<majoridiot> Stemming78, i saw your earlier post... successful misery.
<majoridiot> Stemming78, just out of curiosity... why are you beating yer head against a wall to get 3D working on a pvr?
<Stemming78> yah, quite the headache; but think the DRI problem I was experiencing was the worsk
<Dar1us> majoridiot: awesome screensavers! :)
<Stemming78> No, throwing the kids against the wall... Dont want to ruin the looks ;-)
 * emja laughs
 * majoridiot has no sympathy for eye-candy induced problems
<majoridiot> :P
<Stemming78> Must mention, I had to do another install after the last post;  screwed up the xorg once again and couldnt recover.
<Stemming78> SO, the kids have been traumatized today!
<Stemming78> Anyways, what do you think?  throw the box to the curb? or is there a reason for Frontend crashing....   Can play Videos
<emja> Dar1us & majoridiot: found it; /usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh
<Stemming78> majoridiot:  was unable to get smooth video when watching TV or Recordings... Thats why I went 3D not to sure if it helped as I cannot get them to play...
<majoridiot> 3D shouldn't have anything to do with video.
<Stemming78> ahhh, well that was unnecessary work for me then....
<Dar1us> well.. you can use open gl to scale & colour space convert
<Stemming78> So, any ideas as to how to rectify the frontend crashing?
<majoridiot> Dar1us, you *can*...
<majoridiot> Stemming78, what kind of errors do you get in your logs when it crashes?
<Dar1us> majoridiot: and it can be beneficial
<majoridiot> Dar1us, if the driver cooperates... yes, it can.
<Dar1us> majoridiot: yeah :)
<Stemming78> 2008-03-28 22:29:47.164 VideoOutputXv: Desired video renderer 'ivtv' not available.
<Stemming78> 			codec 'MPEG2' makes 'opengl,xv-blit,xshm,xlib,' available, using 'opengl' instead.
<Stemming78> 2008-03-28 22:29:47.305 GLVid, Error: Fatal error
<Stemming78> Sorry... should have pastebin
<majoridiot> not for that.  not an abuse.
<majoridiot> what are you using as a tuner?
<Stemming78> Tuner is on the Backend --> PVR500
<Dar1us> can anyone recommend a RAID1 card (cheap) that will work with ubunutu?
<Dar1us> I'm allergic to reinstallin because of dead disks
<Stemming78> majoridiot: Well, I disabled 3D (bs) and now Recordings are playing back smooth!!!
<Stemming78> no crashes of course.  You have a minute for a small fav por favor?
<majoridiot> well whut'cha know.
 * majoridiot is crunched for time, atm... what's up?
<Stemming78> Hey, but the video is smooth...
<majoridiot> 'twas the point, no?
<Stemming78> Xorg is my pitfall... Have it setup for TV, would like to implement LCD into it...   You up for the challenge?
<Dar1us> do you have a dual head card?
<Dar1us> well, what sort of card do you have?
<Stemming78> The Epia has Composite and VGA output.  BIOS has TV and CRT settings...  Currently both TV and LCD are on, but resolutions are off....
 * majoridiot is buried with the firewire primer atm... and just about out of steam.
<Stemming78> Using the default xorg.conf
<Stemming78> np major!
<Dar1us> if X already groks them then you should be able to change res with xrandr or some gui tool
<majoridiot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4608647#post4608647
<Stemming78> Dar1us: Tried the Display settings and that made it worse...  Not sure which display res is being used, but it seems as if it is for a widescreen
<Stemming78> So, it works just doesnt feel completed.
<Dar1us> odd
<Dar1us> pastebin the output of xrandr?
<Stemming78> var/log/?
<Dar1us> xrandr --screen 1 --prop
<Dar1us> and xrandr --screen 0 --prop
<majoridiot> are you xrandr-ey, baby?
<Stemming78> nothing shows on the screen.  Does it write to a log?
<Dar1us> odd
<Dar1us> it should dump what resolutions the displays can do
<Stemming78> yah...   Actually, it didnt open a new line; just fashed then back to the same $ prompt
<Dar1us> the output from my laptop looks like.. http://pastebin.ca/961779
<majoridiot> Stemming78, try redirecting it to a log file?
<Stemming78> Thank you...  did not have a space w/ between "screen 0"
<Dar1us> ahh
<Dar1us> learn to read :)
 * majoridiot recommends the fine art of cut-and-paste to Stemming78 
<Stemming78> I am on the Vista box, thanks idiot;  cannot run that command from a SSH session
<Dar1us> ahh
<Dar1us> well you could
<Dar1us> log in locally and do xhost +
<Dar1us> then inyour putty do
<Dar1us> export DISPLAY=:0
 * majoridiot runs before Stemming78's computer asplodes
<Stemming78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6182/
<Stemming78> HAH
<Dar1us> is that run locally?
<Dar1us> or via putty?
<Stemming78> local, but same output w/ putty
<Stemming78> thanks for the command...  like that
<Dar1us> well that says you onlyhave one screen
<Dar1us> you could try xrandr -d :1 --prop too
<Dar1us> ie xrandr -d :1 --prop
<Stemming78> didnt like either command --- at help
<Dar1us> pastebin what it says
<Stemming78> Can't open display :1
<Stemming78> xrandr -d :1 --prop
<Dar1us> ok
 * majoridiot is burnt.
<Dar1us> X thinks you only have 1 display
<majoridiot> nite guys.
<Stemming78> k, but some how both screens are displaying ---> just not correctly
<Stemming78> you wish to see the xorg?
<Dar1us> well the video card is probably mirroring them automagically
<Dar1us> but that means you can only have 1 resolution..
<Stemming78> so, If I were to remove the VGA mon, the video would go out?
<Dar1us> your LCD panel would have a native res, without it  it will look crappy
<Dar1us> no I don't think that would happen
<Stemming78> Here is my situation,  I dont want to reinstall again... Been doing that tooo many times...
<Dar1us> I wasn't suggesting you reinstall..
<Stemming78> This box is destined to be setup in my bedroom and be connected to the TV only.  If wireless goes down. I will need to be able to fix (cannot on a TV - resolution) so the LCD will be needed at that time.
<Stemming78> Could have an xorg set to have both? or will I need to # fields not in use
<Dar1us> can you explain what the problem is now?
<Dar1us> the TV looks bad or the LCD looks bad?
<Stemming78> Yah, that is why I dont wish to mess w/ the Xorg as everytime I do, I have to reinstall
<Stemming78> Currently dpi looks good on both....   Mouse travels out of screen (btm, left, right)
<Stemming78> Hence, resolution is no good (cutting off about an inch at each local).
<Dar1us> odd
<Dar1us> press the auto button on your LCD?
<Dar1us> I am not sure what knobs there are for tuning the TV out for epia
<Stemming78> No change...  Xorg does not have any references to resolution
<Stemming78> Think you can set the resolution from within xorg;  but I already tried this (wrong field) and crashed and burned...
<Stemming78> I am covered in blood ATM
<Dar1us> I dunno then sorry
<Stemming78> bad wipeout
<Dar1us> I don't have a problem with pressing ctrl-alt-f1 and editing the file directly..
<Stemming78> huh?
<Dar1us> nevermind..
<Stemming78> still learning
<Dar1us> i think you need to find someone with epia experiencce
<Stemming78> Ok, well thanks for trying.../
<Stemming78> Have a good evening....  Going to setup the wifi and take to the bedroom and watch some skin
<Stemming78> ;-)
<Dar1us> heh cya
<MythbuntuGuest97> is there a way to get rid of the bar with the application menu at the top of the screen?
<JoshT76> hello
<JoshT76> has anyone experienced the desktop not filling the entire screen with an nvidia card?
<JoshT76> 7950gt specificall
<JoshT76> y
<JoshT76> anyone here
<MythbuntuGuest97> no one has said anything for a while, i asked how to get rid of the task bar from the top of the screen but no answer in a half hour or so
<JoshT76> ok
<Stemming78> MythbuntuGuest97: Are you seeing the app bar while in Myth?
<Stemming78> JoshT76:  have you tried loading the proprietary driver in MCC
<MythbuntuGuest97> yes im seeing it while in myth, which is annoying
<sebrock> After I updated MythWeb music and video sections are not to be seen anymore?
<sebrock> not even from settings
<ahave> hello room. anyone here have an antec fusion black 430 case with working IR receiver?
<rhpot1991> I have a silver working
<ahave> did you have to do anything special to configure?
<ahave> and what remote do you have?
<rhpot1991> one of the MCE usb2 models
<rhpot1991> here is what I did: setup irmon vfd/lcd in MCC
<rhpot1991> then run sudo /etc/init.d/lirc stop
<rhpot1991> then go to your home directory and run sudo irrecord -d /dev/lirc0 lircd.conf
<ahave> could you explain how to setup irmon in MCC?
<rhpot1991> follow that, do all your buttons, go twist the wheel
<rhpot1991> ahave: MCC == mythbuntu control centre
<rhpot1991> launch that, its on the IR tab
<ahave> right
<ahave> and i have selected a MCE driver
<ahave> i am using a remote that came with a hauppauge pvr-500
<ahave> i believe it to be a MCE remote
<ahave> perhaps i can selecting the wrong driver?
<zabadapp> rhpot1991: the VFD crashes after a few ir-codes from either my tv-remote (changing volume etc on the tv), or my hauppage remote (trying to get it to work with the built in ir-eye).
<EvilGuru> ahave: I think the pvr-500 remove is the same as the pvr-150 one
<ahave> EvilGuru, ok. so should i select a MCE driver or a hauppauge one?
<zabadapp> rhpot1991: lcdproc stops to function and dumps an error message to the syslog (about 10 lines per second)
<EvilGuru> Try setting it as the 150 one
<EvilGuru> (I would be more helpful, but my system is not booted up)
<zabadapp> rhpot1991: do you know what that could be? since you got it working :)
<ahave> EvilGuru, I only have 3 options under hauppauge... DVB-s card, Nova-T 500, and TV-card
<EvilGuru> try tv card
<ahave> should i generate dynamic button mapping?
<rhpot1991> if you want it to work, select the imon VFD/LCD one
<rhpot1991> then you can test your remotes by doing sudo cat /dev/lirc0
<rhpot1991> if garbage shows up, it can read your remote
<rhpot1991> then you just need to irrecord to make your config
<rhpot1991> gotta walk my dogs, I'll be back in a bit
<ahave> i do not see the 'imon VFD/LCD' one
<ahave> my remote looks kinda like this... http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/mceusb/PVR_500_MCE.jpg
<abarbaccia> what type of remotes do people use? i was debating getting something good
<directhex> sony ps3 remote!
<abarbaccia> yeah? did u build a receiver
<directhex> it's called "bluetooth". why build a receiver
<abarbaccia> i was unaware. so how did you get that to interface with lirc
<directhex> i didn't. keyboard emulation.
<abarbaccia> interesting approach. runs into problems though if you use more than one application like mythtv + xine + mplayer, right?
<directhex> if the keyboard maps vary, yes
<directhex> fortunately, i don't run more than one application
<abarbaccia> yeah - it would be interesting to see the direction of the lirc package as bluetooth becomes a more viable option
<abarbaccia> i think its going to be more of an interface daemon not just IR
<directhex> lirc is a relic. it needs replacing from scratch
<abarbaccia> directhex i wouldn't say that. it's a very usable package
<directhex> it's not remotely usable. compiling per-system kernel packages is not usable
<ahave> i have my remotes setup so that I can read them, now how do i map the buttons to actions?
<abarbaccia> true, but what other choice do you have?
<abarbaccia> ahave: .lirc
<ahave> do i have to use irrecord?
<abarbaccia> do you have configuration files already
<ahave> idk
<abarbaccia> because there is a configuration file saying "this hex code = this button"
<ahave> i think i found my remote here: http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/mceusb/
<abarbaccia> directhex you have a good point. but it does get the job done
<abarbaccia> ahave: good. did you install that file, etc
<ahave> no i have not
<ahave> can you link me to a guide? or is just a simple copy
<ahave> i could not find that file in the MCC
<abarbaccia> what ubuntu are you using?
<directhex> abarbaccia, so did the 2.2 kernel, MKNOD, and XF86Config-4. but we've moved on since then
<ahave> 7.10
<abarbaccia> directhex agreed. i'm interested in seeing where its gonna go esp because more people are using remotes with computers, etc
<directhex> i've seen snippets of code to handle remotes in dbus. i'll wait & see, i think
<ahave> abarbaccia, MCC claims to be using the mceusb config file
<abarbaccia> ahave: run "irw" and then push buttons on your remote - do you get output?
<ahave> abarbaccia, no i do not
<abarbaccia> ahave: run lsmod | grep lirc -- are the modules loaded?
<ahave> abarbaccia, but i do with cat /dev/lirc0
<abarbaccia> ahave: you want to look at your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf file
<ahave> abarbaccia, lsmod | grep lirc -- leads me to think that modules are not loaded.. i only have information next to the last 3 lines, the frist 3 have the text '0'
<abarbaccia> ahave: you want to see what remote control file its defining. and look at the lircd process (ps aux | grep lircd) to make sure its loading the right now
<boritek> Hello i have just installed mythtv on ubuntu gutsy, and it says: no UPnP backends found
<abarbaccia> ahave: if they are listed, then they are loaded
<boritek>  if i click it further: another message: cannot login to database?
<abarbaccia> boritek: you need to setup you db connection and dont worry about the uPNP right now
<boritek> boritek, how can i do that?
<abarbaccia> did you just ask youself?
<ahave> abarbaccia, what do i need to loof for in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf file
<abarbaccia> ahave: that's what defines how the driver is loaded - which modules and what arguments. is lircd running? (ps aux | grep lirc)
<ahave> abarbaccia, i get 2 lines outputed after (ps aux | grep lirc)
<ahave> one with root, the other with my username
<abarbaccia> ahave: well, you only need one running and it should be root
<abarbaccia> so kill that other one
<ahave> the one as root is /usr/sbin/lircd--device=/dev/lirc0
<boritek> abarbaccia, how can i set up  the db connection?
<ahave> abarbaccia, is that correct?
<abarbaccia> boritek: run mythtv-setup
<boritek> i have already done that
<abarbaccia> ahave: is that the only argument that's being passed to it?
<boritek> that is when it tells the error
<boritek> that i mentioned above
<abarbaccia> boritek: okay, there's a file somewhere that it reads for the initial connection. let me try to locate where it is
<ahave> abarbaccia, yes. i believe so.. let me see if i can post the output somewhere
<abarbaccia> boritek: i can't seem to find it.... but theres a file somewhere that spells out the the initial connections
<abarbaccia> boritek: its in /usr or /home i think
<boritek> abarbaccia, /home/you/.mythtv/mysql.txt?
<ahave> abarbaccia, http://www.rafb.net/p/IjCxY979.html
<abarbaccia> boritek: yes
<boritek> ok, what shal i do now,
<boritek> ?
<abarbaccia> ahave: that file is not loading the configuration file. it needs to be like "lircd --device=/dev/lirc0 /path/to/myremote.conf"
<abarbaccia> boritek: make sure that has the correct information
<ahave> abarbaccia, ok. so i need to chanage that in the /etc/lirc/hardware/conf file?
<boritek> abarbaccia, i dont know, coz i never used mysql earlier
<abarbaccia> ahave: that would be the best way
<boritek> it came with the mythtv package
<abarbaccia> boritek: sorry - i gotta run. but you gotta get mythtv what it needs to login to the database
<ahave> abarbaccia, is there another way?
<abarbaccia> ahave: you can test by just starting the daemon by yourself
<abarbaccia> ahave: i gotta run but you can just type "sudo lircd <arguments
<abarbaccia> >"
<boritek> i guess i have to setup mysql somehow first. but i dont know how
<abarbaccia> boritek: it's all part of the game
<ahave> does it just take the .conf as an argument?
<abarbaccia> ahave: man lircd - but yes
<ahave> abarbaccia, ok. thanks alot!
<boritek> abarbaccia, is there a setup GUI for mysql?
<rhpot1991> ahave: you don't have any imon in MCC?
<ahave> correct
<rhpot1991> you need imon for the onboard receiever if you choose mce it will look for an external usb dongle
<ahave> hmm
<ahave> so why is imon not listed? and how can i add?
<rhpot1991> are you actually seeing /dev/lirc0 when you choose mce?
<ahave> under modules? or config?
<rhpot1991> under /dev/lirc0
<rhpot1991> cd /dev/
<ahave> oh
<rhpot1991> ls -la lirc*
<ahave> one sec
<ahave> http://www.rafb.net/p/9OSXhO58.html
<rhpot1991> if you sudo cat /dev/lirc0
<rhpot1991> and hit buttons on your remote does it show junk on the screen
<ahave> yup
<ahave> and with the knob
<rhpot1991> ok, now run irw
<ahave> but if i run irw
<rhpot1991> and see if anythign happens
<ahave> it does not
<ahave> nothing
<rhpot1991> what happens then just empyt, but it continues to run?
<ahave> it just sits there
<rhpot1991> ok good
<rhpot1991> do sudo /etc/init.d/lirc stop
<rhpot1991> then go to your home dir and do sudo irrecord -d /dev/lirc0 lircd.conf
<rhpot1991> follow that, do your buttons and knob
<rhpot1991> then copy that to /etc/lirc
<rhpot1991> then run mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<rhpot1991> then restart
<ahave> so i must remap my entire remote?
<ahave> is there not a config file already made/
<rhpot1991> there might be, but its easier to just make one instead of messing with ones that may or may not work
<rhpot1991> I can give you mine, but who knows if it has all the buttons, and who knows if it will work since I used lirc_imon
<rhpot1991> it only takes like 5 minutes to map your buttons
<ahave> ok, i will just do it then
<ahave> is there a guide on how to map?
<rhpot1991> then you can go in and tweak .lircrc
<rhpot1991> check your home dir for .lircrc
<rhpot1991> I think in your version you don't have a .lirc folder yet
<ahave> hmm
<ahave> i see a lircd.conf
<ahave> but it is empty
<rhpot1991> in your home directory?
<ahave> yes
<rhpot1991> do you have a mythtv user on there?
<ahave> use
<ahave> yes
<rhpot1991> run this
<rhpot1991> locate .lircrc
<rhpot1991> and go check the places that points at
<ahave> not found
<rhpot1991> whatever user runs the frontend, thats where you want to change it
<rhpot1991> check /home/mythtv then
<rhpot1991> there should be one right in the home dir, and one within the .mythtv directory inside that users home dir
<ahave> mythtv has nothing in the folder
<rhpot1991> .files are hidden
<ahave> oh
<rhpot1991> do a ls -la .lir*
<ahave> ok, i have one in mythtv
<rhpot1991> check and see if there is one in your home dir as well
<rhpot1991> if mlg makes one there you may need to copy it over
<rhpot1991> or symlink the 2
<ahave> there is not one in the home dir
<rhpot1991> you *might* need to run mythbuntu-lircrc-generator as mythtv then
<rhpot1991> sudo su mythtv
<rhpot1991> will let you switch to them
<ahave> ok, i ran it
<ahave> i still need to map my button tho
<rhpot1991> you need to do the irrecord first
<rhpot1991> and move the lircd.conf into /etc/lirc
<ahave> so let me understand what i am doing..
<ahave> i need to run irrecord to generate the lircd.conf?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> then move it to /etc/lirc/
<rhpot1991> then run mlg
<rhpot1991> then reboot
<ahave> mlg being mythbuntu-lircrc-generator?
<ahave> as mythtv
<rhpot1991> I'm not positive on that, but based on the fact its in your mythtv users dir I would do so
<ahave> ok
<ahave> so what is the use of this file? http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb
<rhpot1991> if you had mceusb that would be fine and dandy
<rhpot1991> but you have the IR in the antec fusion
<rhpot1991> go buy a mce usb if you want to use that
<ahave> ah, ok
<ahave> so it is a combonation of what IR i am using and the remote?
<ahave> (which makes sense)
<rhpot1991> yes
<rhpot1991> and all that is is a file that someone made already
<rhpot1991> you are just doing the same for your setup
<rhpot1991> instead of downloading one
<ahave> ok, i understand why i am using irrecord now
<ahave> thanks
<ahave> do you know of a guide on how to use irrecord?
<rhpot1991> first stop lirc
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/lirc.d/lirc stop
<rhpot1991> then
<rhpot1991> sudo irrecord -d /dev/lirc0 <name of config>
<rhpot1991> and just follow what it tells you
<rhpot1991> make sure you remember to do your knob
<rhpot1991> I had to redo mine cause I kept forgetting it
<ahave> set the knob as volume?
<rhpot1991> you just name buttons for now
<rhpot1991> so name it knob_left and knob_right or something
<ahave> ah, ok
<rhpot1991> then you make that be volume in .lircrc later
<ahave> is modifying the .lircrc difficult?
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu-lircrc-generator will do some of those for you, you will prob need to go in and modify if you named buttons oddly
<rhpot1991> or make a copy of the volume for your knobs
<rhpot1991> nope, its pretty easy, there is lots of documentation out there as well
<rhpot1991> I gotta run, good luck
<ahave> thanks!
<MythbuntuGuest97> how do i keep the app bar from showing when myth is running?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, turn off compiz
<superm1> or use something like devilspie to keep it on top
<TelnetManta> guys, how do I fix this? " Please set the environment variable HOME or MYTHCONFDIR"
<MythbuntuGuest97> in mcc i have auto start mythtv standalone session upon boot, i didnt realize compiz was running, how do i disable it?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, well is this a normal mythbuntu install?
<superm1> or what is this?
<superm1> I was assuming that it wasn't
<superm1> :)
<superm1> TelnetManta, depends whne you are getting that
<MythbuntuGuest97> yes it was, then upgraded to hardy, i had to fix some things like sound, then video was black and white, but no thats working
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, well that shouldn't be happening then..
<superm1> did you launch some other stuff at the same time as myth?
<superm1> it usually should absolve itself
<MythbuntuGuest97> no i havent done anything except select generic kernel and delete the 386 kernel because of sound issues
<mpontillo> So, I wanted to set up my mythbuntu machine to have an Xvnc display, :1. It went mostly OK, until I realized that mythfrontend gets started automatically on all X sessions.... really, I only want mythfrontend to run on my main display. As a workaround, I hacked this up in /usr/bin/mythfrontend: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6190/
<mpontillo> Can anyone think of a better way to do this? I don't really want to be modifying that every upgrade...
<MythbuntuGuest97> then unselected nvidias driver rebooted, then reselected nvidias driver to get color back again, but the app bar was ontop even before i did any of that
<mpontillo> Or maybe a more 'supported' solution...
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, if you close myth and open it back up,, does that still happen?
<MythbuntuGuest97> just a minute let me check
<superm1> mpontillo, hm
<superm1> well it shouldn't autostart on all displays necessarily, depends on what session you log into i'd expect
<mpontillo> ah, right. it didn't start until I launched gnome-session
<mpontillo> still, I guess for some reason I only expected it to launch with Xfce
<MythbuntuGuest97> yeah the bar is still on top
<superm1> mpontillo, well any session that obeys ~/.config/autostart rules will start it
<superm1> it was done that way to be extensible if someone doesn't want Xfce
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, hm interesting..
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, well so as to rule it out, can you pastebin your process list?
<superm1> lets see what's running
<superm1> that might be interfering
<mpontillo> is there a use case for auto-starting it on a display other than :0.0, though? I mean, do people actually run mythfrontend on a remote display?
<MythbuntuGuest97> ok, command?
<sebrock> since 0.21 and a mythweb update from rep. I cant see my music or videos in MythWeb... http://localhost/music tells me "An unknown module was specified"
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, ps aux
<sebrock> but I have music in my /modules under mythweb
<sebrock> any ideas?
<superm1> mpontillo, well not everyone runs :0.0 as their primary display
<superm1> say that you log out, and the session doesn't finish exiting by the time a new one starts
<superm1> it will be on :1.0 then
<TelnetManta> superm1: Im getting it when starting the backend
<superm1> how?
<superm1> via the init script?
<mpontillo> Ah, I have never seen it be anything except :0.0 on my system. I thought when you log out it kills and restarts the X server and it comes back on :0
<superm1> that's the goal when you log out
<superm1> some drivers aren't so nice (i've seen it happen on both nvidia and fglrx)
<superm1> so you can't make the assumption that someone is running on display :0
<superm1> also if you do a fast user switch
<mpontillo> gotcha. any other way to detect a local display?
<superm1> the new user gets display :1.0
<MythbuntuGuest97> http://pastebin.com/m10ffda11
<MythbuntuGuest97> thats cool, im never sure what i can copy and paste from vnc
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, try ps aux | cat
<superm1> instead
<superm1> since  a lot got cut off
<superm1> mpontillo, hm.
<mpontillo> sounds like the only thing I can do is set a DONTSTARTMYTH environment variable or similar in my script to start Xvnc, and check for that
<mpontillo> but I'd still have to check in a wrapper script to avoid messing with the distributed mythfrontend script
<MythbuntuGuest97> http://pastebin.com/m8befb85
<superm1> mpontillo, try setting IGNORE_NOT to 1
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, you've got a bunch of gnome services on there too
<superm1> that's a bit odd...
<superm1> like tracker
<superm1> and printer support
<superm1> and power manager
<superm1> is that intended?
<mpontillo> ha - IGNORE_NOT - nice hack. wonder why that's there. thanks, will try
<superm1> IGNORE_NOT is in place for a bunch of user and group management checking
<MythbuntuGuest97> after upgrading to hardy, ubuntu desktop was sellected in desktop role, i dont know why or even if it was before, i dont need it, its only a frontend, with no keyboard or anything attached, the only way i have to control it is ssh, vnc, irremote, and my nintendoDS
<MythbuntuGuest97> can i deselect ubuntu desktop from destop role?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, it was selected during the upgrade!?.. That's Bad (TM)
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, as a side note, you'll need to file a bug on that with /var/log/update-manager/*
<TelnetManta> superm1: Should I set MYTHCONFDIR to /home/mythtv or /home/mythtv/.mythtv ????
<MythbuntuGuest97> im not positive, i hadent done anything with it for 4-5 months so i dont remember if it was on there before or not
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, you can unselect ubuntu desktop though yes, and then in synaptic a bunch should be 'autoremovable'
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, well it shouldn't be turned on from an upgrade
<TelnetManta> i tried the first and the backend still wont start
<superm1> if it did, we have a big problem
<superm1> TelnetManta, you still didn't respond to my question
<superm1> how are you starting the backend
<TelnetManta> didnt see it sry
<TelnetManta> via an init script
<superm1> okay so something like sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start
<superm1> the home directory is set to /home/mythtv/ by default
<superm1> it gets set in that init script
<TelnetManta> superm1: I start it in my script like this: /usr/local/bin/mythbackend -d 2>$LOGDIR/mythbackend.err >$LOGDIR/mythbackend.log
<superm1> TelnetManta, use the packaged init script
<superm1> its got multiple workarounds for behavior like you are experiencing
<MythbuntuGuest97> ok i have the synaptic package manager open, how do i go about 'autoremoving"?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, there is a filter or something similar in the left side
<superm1> for "autoremovable"
<MythbuntuGuest97> the buttons are (Sections, Status, Origin, Custom Filters, and Search Results)
<superm1> yeah I forget which one has the autoremovable one
<MythbuntuGuest97> then there is a scrolling list with lots of catagories but no autoremove in it
<superm1> hm
<superm1> the same one with the "local or obsolete"
<superm1> is where it shows up
<MythbuntuGuest97> ok status, has local or obsolete
<superm1> but no auto removable...
<superm1> hm
<TelnetManta> somehow I screwed the system up while trying to edit some chan numbers via mythweb.....
<MythbuntuGuest97> the choices are (All, Installed(local or obsolete), installed(upgradable), Not installed, not installed(residual config)
<TelnetManta> how can I get the packaged init script without installing the whole package? remember my install is from source.
<superm1> TelnetManta, i didn't remember that your install is from source
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, then they aren't showing up as autoremovable
<superm1> you can search for gnome stuff though
<superm1> and start removing items like that
<superm1> if it doesnt want to take out mythbuntu-desktop it should be safe to remove
<superm1> TelnetManta, you should do your install from a local debuild if you want all the advantages of the package but the newer stuff by installing from source
<TelnetManta> tx superm1
<TelnetManta> I have some complications if you remember from waaay back
<TelnetManta> I have some patches that I have to run. I think I read online that theres been some patches made for the packaged version though but I havent tested it yet.
<mpontillo> guess I shouldn't start pidgin on the X session I'm experimenting with. ;) Anyway, something sets IGNORE_NOT back to 0. So that hack doesn't work. =(
<MythbuntuGuest97> how about gamin? can i remove it?
<MythbuntuGuest97> it brings up a whole list of stuf its going to remove, xfdesktop4 is one of them
<MythbuntuGuest97> maybe i shouldnt, thunar is one of them
<MythbuntuGuest97> i probably shouldnt remove anything that will remove gdm either, eh?
<majoridiot> FIREWIRE TESTERS NEEDED -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4608647#post4608647 -- please help out the community by testing the new firewire primer... your current mythtv installation will not be affected or changed in any way.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, anything that wants to remove mythbuntu-desktop , xfce stuff
<superm1> gdm
<superm1> no dont take out
<superm1> but other stuff is fine
<superm1> TelnetManta, well i'm saying you can apply your patches to the package's source
<superm1> and build it into nice debs
<superm1> mpontillo, hm
<mpontillo> well, this worked: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6192/  (different modification from the dislpay check)
<sebrock> whats up with using sudo in the beta?
<sebrock> "unable to resolve host: ubuntu"
<superm1> sebrock, did you have a failed install?
<superm1> or better yet
<superm1> did you select vnc during install?
<superm1> there was a bug with it....
<sebrock> yes I installed vnc server
<superm1> sebrock, there was a major  bug in it
<sebrock> what kind of bug is tat?
<sebrock> lol
<superm1> that crashed the installer
<superm1> and it didn't finish the rest of the install steps
<sebrock> well the installed didnt crash I think
<sebrock> mm ok
<superm1> it might not look like it did
<superm1> but it crashes on VNC
<superm1> if you can redo your install and *not* pick vnc
<sebrock> so redo without vnc then
<superm1> and just install it afterward
<superm1> you should be fine
<sebrock> ok
<MythbuntuGuest97> well im removing about 500meg of gnome stuff, hope i didnt accidently sellect something important, think the system will run a little faster after this? It seems is not able to decode as fast as it did before
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, it should improve some.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, just so long as nothing xfce is picked
<superm1> and nothing myth* is picked
<superm1> you should be safe
<MythbuntuGuest97> thats what i selected to keep, so i should be good
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, you can also change your myth viewing profile
<MythbuntuGuest97> by the way, i appreciate the help
<superm1> to slim instead
<superm1> that might help with decoding
<superm1> no prob
<staind9383> so my recordings won't play... not really sure when they stopped working, they were working a few days ago after i fixed my firewire stopped working issue
<mpontillo> superm1: well, I just looked at the ~/.config/autostart/mythtv.desktop file you mentioned. Might be an even simpler solution in there: there is an X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=<boolean> line. If Xfce doesn't pay attention to that...!
<superm1> haha
<superm1> really?
<mpontillo> we'll see ;)
<staind9383> right now i select one and the screen blinks like it is giong to play video, but returns to the recordings screen instantly
<superm1> firewire eh?
<superm1> majoridiot, ^
<staind9383> yea, he was helping me the other night
<majoridiot> jes?
<staind9383> i had to restart the cable box and the htpc in order to get everything up and functional again
<staind9383> so i get back home today the box is not working
 * majoridiot remebers that, staind9383 
<majoridiot> staind9383, describe "not working"
<staind9383> hah
<staind9383> well
<staind9383> live tv, not working, but recordings are not working either
<majoridiot> so likely not a firewire issue then... or recording would play ok.
<staind9383> again... this is out of nowhere.. i swear i didnt touch anything
<staind9383> right
<staind9383> these were all wroking before
<majoridiot> ok... standard rap: what are your frontend and backend logs showing when it errors?
<staind9383> i have some good luck it seems
 * majoridiot remebers helping fix it
<staind9383> first thing i checked when live tv didnt work was plugreport, etc, but that shows OK, and the firewire tester works
<mpontillo> Sweet - X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false did the trick! Xfce ignores it, so it does exactly what I want - start on my primary display but not my Xvnc display running gnome-session. Seems it's exactly the same as un-checking the "Enabled" box in System > Preferences > Sessions.
<mpontillo> (which I would have done first, if I thought it would be specific to GNOME)
<majoridiot> staind9383, speaking of which, i need your help testing the new firewire primer ASAP.  i know it's a lot to ask, when yer box is outta whack, but it's critical time-wise and i PROMISE it will not hurt anything.
<staind9383> as a matter of fact, live tv is working...
<staind9383> so its only recorded tv now
<staind9383> blah
<majoridiot> staind9383, but in the meantime, look @ your frontend and backend log for errors.
<staind9383> ok, yea send me the script / insturctions
<majoridiot> LOL
<majoridiot> maybe yer database wasn't up yer?
<majoridiot> yet
<staind9383> dont know
<staind9383> i restarted the front end... looking throught htelogs now
<majoridiot> staind9383, well, at least it's back up now.
<staind9383> 2008-03-29 13:58:21.873 AFD Error: avformat err(-1) on av_open_input_file call.
<majoridiot> staind9383: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4608647#post4608647
<staind9383> my handle on the forums is c3rb3rus... name was registered on IRC
<staind9383> well freenode
<staind9383> you know
<staind9383> 2008-03-29 13:58:21.873 Couldn't open decoder for: /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/2750_20080329010000.mpg
<staind9383> does not sound good
<majoridiot> staind9383,  does that recording exist and can you open it with mplayer?
<staind9383> as i browse the items in the recordings screen i get these: 2008-03-29 14:06:14.202 NVP: Couldn't find a matching decoder for: /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/2750_20080329010000.mpg
<staind9383> for each one
<staind9383> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv  7791885036 2008-03-08 23:00 2740_20080308210000.mpg
<staind9383> yea its there
<majoridiot> playable outside of myth?
<superm1> mpontillo, could you document this somewhere useful for folks?
<superm1> on one of the wikis perhaps
<superm1> or in the FAQ
<mpontillo> sure, I'll see if I can find a good spot
<staind9383> majoridiot: the show i was tryin to watch there does not play in mplayer... another recording that i know worked last week shows only green but i can hear sound...
<staind9383> :-/
<majoridiot> hm.  now that is strange.
<majoridiot> no auto updates or anything since the last time it worked?
<staind9383> i dont think so
<majoridiot> hm.
<staind9383> VLC does a similar thing on the vid files that i know worked.... only with NES style red / green alternate lines
<majoridiot> try recording a minute or so of something and see if it will, and then if it will play back.
<majoridiot> hm.  if vlc does it, it makes me suspect the video driver.  vlc uses its own codecs, afaik.
<majoridiot> are there any strange errors in your Xorg.0.log?
<staind9383> what dir is that in?  /etc/X11?
<majoridiot> /var/log/
<staind9383> there are no timestamps, but it just looks like initialization to me
<majoridiot> staind9383, look for lines starting with EE and WW.  EE are the most important, as they are errors.
<staind9383> none with EE
<staind9383> one WW toward the end
<staind9383> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBVisuals" is not used
<staind9383> and a few other warnings about vid modes not being used
<majoridiot> well, you can remove/comment out the "AddARGB..." line from your xorg.conf.  that much is apparent.
<majoridiot> did you try making a new recording and watching it?
<MythbuntuGuest97> ok finished removing all those packages and rebooted, still have the app bar
<staind9383> i was looking for the live tv snippet that i was watching before and couldn't find it
<staind9383> and now i cant getback into live tv.. i see lots of scrambled colors tehn it exits saying error encountered while displaying video
<staind9383> in the syslog i see lots of these from yesterday into today:
<staind9383> Mar 28 07:17:01 gearbox /USR/SBIN/CRON[8235]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<staind9383> Mar 28 07:36:05 gearbox -- MARK --
<staind9383> Mar 28 07:39:01 gearbox /USR/SBIN/CRON[8380]: (root) CMD (  [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 |
<staind9383> xargs -r -0 rm)
<staind9383> and i saw a random segfault for mythfilldatabast
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, lol
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, i guess you can't win?
<superm1> i'm not sure what else could be affecting that?
<superm1> gnome-session particularly is gone right?
<MythbuntuGuest97> just check for gnome-session in the package manager?
<superm1> yah
<MythbuntuGuest97> its not selected
<staind9383> its like mythtv just does not want to stay functional for me... it has so much potential... :(
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, hmmp
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, well next solution i can say then -
<superm1> blow away your changed settings for this user accnt
<superm1> in ~/.config
<superm1> and ~/.local
<superm1> so swithc into .config
<superm1> and look in Autostart
<superm1> make sure nothing crazy there
<superm1> and then remove the xfce directories from in there
<superm1> it rebuilds them on boot
<MythbuntuGuest97> sorry you lost me, what should i do?
<superm1> cd ~/.config
<superm1> and then ls Autostart
<superm1> and then ls
<superm1> and see what's around
<superm1> blow away anything but the .config/Autostart stuff
<staind9383> so something is wrong with the codec that is rendering regular TV it seems... HD live tv plays ok... switching to a regular channel gives me sounds but messed up colors
<MythbuntuGuest97> autostart has fusesmbnet.desktop and mythtv.desktop in it
<superm1> take out the fuse one
<superm1> that might just be it possibly :)
<MythbuntuGuest97> how?
<MythbuntuGuest97> i figured it out with rm
<superm1> ya
<staind9383> i'm tempted to reinstall all over again :-/
<MythbuntuGuest97> config has (autostart, gtk-2.0, tracker, user-dirs.local, xfce4-session, compiz, Thunar, user-dirs.dir, and xfce4)
<superm1> compiz?
<superm1> interesting..
<superm1> i didnt see it in your process list
<superm1> is it installed/
<MythbuntuGuest97> i think its one of the things i uninstalled, let me check
<superm1> okay well nonetheless, you can blow away all those directories but the autostart
<superm1> and then hit <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<superm1> and let it log back in
<MythbuntuGuest97> there are still some compiz stuff in synaptic i can remove them right?
<superm1> urd
<superm1> yes
<MythbuntuGuest97> what is the command for removing directories?
<staind9383> rmdir?
<MythbuntuGuest97> thats it but doesnt work if there is anything in the directory
<majoridiot> rm -rf /directory
<staind9383> rm -R?
<majoridiot> but be careful with that.
<staind9383> i'm tempted to rm -rf /
<staind9383> stupid video not working
<staind9383> haha
<MythbuntuGuest97> maybe ill just use thunar so i dont screw something up
<majoridiot> staind9383, that'll fix everything... for good.  but not in a good way. ;)
<majoridiot> MythbuntuGuest97, good idea.
<superm1> when getting mythbuntu live disks built one of the first steps is to cleanup the directory,v well i mis-set one of the variables, and it accidently did rm -rf /
<superm1> when it should have done
<superm1> rm -rf $DIRECTORY/
<superm1> yeah oops.
<majoridiot> MythbuntuGuest97, it's a good idea to go with what you feel safe with.  you may need to sudo thunar for files/dirs you need permission for.
<MythbuntuGuest97> ok how about the two files, user-dirs.dirs and user-dirs.local? should i remove them as well?
<staind9383> yea, that might be a prob
<staind9383> what is thunar?
<majoridiot> MythbuntuGuest97, sudo thunar will run as root and allow deletion of files you do not have permissions for.
<MythbuntuGuest97> i have permission for stuff in ~
<majoridiot> thunar is the file manager mythbunu installs default
<majoridiot> MythbuntuGuest97, probably not for everything- including mostly the hidden system files.
<MythbuntuGuest97> well it worked this time, so thats all that matters, what about the two files superm1? do i delete them as well?
<staind9383> so i think taht soemthing got corrupted with whatever codec is doing standard def video... or just video in general.. i just played one of the media files on another comp just fine
<majoridiot> the newest binary for mythprime is posted if anyone cares to try it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4608647#post4608647
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest97, which worked?
<superm1> deleting which particularly?
<MythbuntuGuest97> i mean that i was able to delete in thunar without sudo
<MythbuntuGuest97> so you want me to delete the two files as well and leave just the autostart directory in ,config?
<superm1> so just delete anything but the autostart
<superm1> in .config
<MythbuntuGuest97> no im not sure, will ctrl + alt + backspace work in vnc or will it just restart the computer im on?
<MythbuntuGuest97> um, i mean NOW im not sure
<MythbuntuGuest97> ill just reboot, no confusion then
<majoridiot> MythbuntuGuest97-
<majoridiot> open a terminal on the remote computer-
<majoridiot> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<majoridiot> to restart the X server, et.al.
<staind9383> majoridiot: dumb question... what flags whould i use on the tar command to extract.. i can never remember
<majoridiot> should just be able to double-click it in thunar
<staind9383> no dice, says unknown application
 * majoridiot will add the untar commands to the post in a minute...
<staind9383> open with rather
<majoridiot> tar xvf <filename>
<mishehu> does anybody know what the preferred mode for the ati remote wonder would be?  should I use the kernel /dev/input drivers or should I use lirc_atiusb?
<majoridiot> mishehu, have you looked at this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603120
<staind9383> sooo when i try to run the file it tells me no such file or directory... even though i am in the right directory, and the file has the right permissions.... I fee like i'm going nuts
<MythbuntuGuest97> the app bar is still there
<majoridiot> staind9383, no such file doing what?
<staind9383> sean@gearbox:~$ ./mythprime -v
<staind9383> -bash: ./mythprime: No such file or directory
<mishehu> majoridiot: I have not, but am now.  though I don't know if I should be trusting anything a majoridiot says ;-)
<majoridiot> mishehu, wise to be cautious ;)
<staind9383> majoridiot: did you ever get my email?
<majoridiot> staind9383, ls -l ./mythprime from the directory it is in.  what is the result?
<staind9383> -rwxr-xr-x 1 sean sean 14788 2008-03-29 13:24 ./mythprime
<majoridiot> staind9383, yes i did, thank you.
<staind9383> -la, but same difference
<majoridiot> hm.  and ./mythprime -h does what?
<mishehu> alright, off to see if forcing the tvformat for this POS fglrx driver will get me some *colors* on my tv display.
<staind9383> mishehu: colors are overrated...
 * mishehu pees on ATI's crappy ass linux support.  Also, prays to the gawds of computing to allow the winds to favor radeonhd...
<mishehu> staind9383: sure, if you're a dog or some other colorblind creature ;-)
<staind9383> mishehu: if you like, we can switch, i get nintendo style green / ren plaid screens now
<mishehu> it'd be funny if parrots were colorblind.
<mishehu> staind9383: oh, you mean the "blow out the cartridge screens" ?
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<staind9383> yea
<staind9383> majoridiot: still no such file or directory
<mishehu> staind9383: damn we're old man.  today's kids have no knowledge of how hard we had it with the old NES
<Aquahallic> when ripping a dvd can you go straight to an AVI file????
<mishehu> my old NES played games better when I *didn't* push them down, only slid them in.
<staind9383> mishehu: never have to blow on a DVD do they
<majoridiot> staind9383, ok... from a terminal, run thunar
<mishehu> staind9383: or smack a DVD around at all either
<MythbuntuGuest97> i have to blow on my nintendoDS sholder buttons to get them to work sometimes, does that count?
<majoridiot> staind9383,  then, navigate to the directory with the new mythprime and double-click to run it.  see what the output in the terminal is.
<mishehu> MythbuntuGuest97: not quite, youngin!
<mishehu> back in my day we didn't even have DS
<mishehu> and we were HAPPY
<MythbuntuGuest97> im 28, just underprivelaged as a child
<mishehu> heh
<staind9383> majoridiot: failed to execute mythprime
<mishehu> MythbuntuGuest97: 2 more years to the grave for you!
<staind9383> same error, no sich file or dir
<staind9383> such
<mishehu> I'm hoping that NTSC-M is for north america, otherwise this is going to be a fun day of "guess the NTSC format"!
<majoridiot> sec.
<staind9383> majoridiot: is there something just completely f'd with my system?
<majoridiot> hm.  just downloaded and unpacked it again (tested it before posting) and everything works fine here.
<MythbuntuGuest97> well i have the app bar set to autohide , i guess ill just have to be happy with that
<majoridiot> mishehu, NTSC-M is north americs
<majoridiot> america
<majoridiot> staind9383, send me your email address and i will send you the source and instructions on how to compile.
<mishehu> fsck, still no color
<ajh> mishehu, don't worry too much, even if you got colour with NTSC it wouldn't be the right ones.
 * majoridiot diplomatically recommends nvidia cards
<staind9383> anyone know the proper use ofthe scp command?
<mpontillo> staind9383: what are you trying to do?
<majoridiot> stain man scp
<staind9383> copy a file from one server to another
<mishehu> majoridiot: doesn't help if it's an onboard chipset, and the machine is in a chassis that requires half-height cards.
<ajh> use sftp if you're unabld to figure out cp. :)
<mpontillo> use it just like cp, but add user@host before each filename
<mpontillo> sorry, user@host:<filename>
<staind9383> isee
<mpontillo> *each remote filename
<mishehu> hmm looks like mythbuntu has a rather old fglrx on it
<majoridiot> but essentially: scp <source file> user@ip.address.of.target:/target/directory or scp user@ip.address.of.target:/target/directory /file /local/path/to/copy/to
<staind9383> gotcha
<mpontillo> Something up with the wiki? http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV fails to load for me. Strangely, http://help.ubuntu.com/ works fine...
<mpontillo> scratch that - works in Linux/Firefox for me, but not Windows/Firefox... wonder if it's just me?
<Aquahallic> folks... during a rip of a dvd to a local file... my rip just dies.. where can I find the log for archiving??? I've looked in the frontend log and see nothing there.....
<staind9383> majoridiot: i tried dling that file and upzipping in a VM version of 8.04 i have on my xp box and i get al error related to the app
<staind9383> so it seems like something is completely wrong with this htpc
<majoridiot> staind9383, it looks that way. :(
<majoridiot> Aquahallic, look in the backend log?
<staind9383> i dont know what the hell happened,... but if mythtv is gonna be a serious option for me i think that i need to learn a little more about how to manage a linux install / administer the system.. i cant just have it stop workign all of a suddfen on me
<majoridiot> staind9383, it's really odd that it just stopped working all of the sudden and for no reason.
<mpontillo> Aquahallic: for me it's in the frontend log; if I do a 'grep libdvd /var/log/mythtv/*' I get some information
<Aquahallic> hmmm... k.. lemme look...:)
<Aquahallic> ty
<staind9383> i scheduled some recordings via mythweb, but i didnt change any settings there
<staind9383> whens 8.04 come out
 * majoridiot just downloaded and unpacked the binary on a windoze box, scp'd it to a mythbox and all is well in the garden on this end.
 * staind9383 is going to reinstall and update to current right away before setting evcerything up
<c3rb3rus5> to better match what i am in the forum
<Aquahallic> well.. I see the log there.. but I can't tell what's going on...
<c3rb3rus5> so should i install the 7.10 mythbuntu then update to .21, or install the latest beta / alpha of 8.04
 * majoridiot recommends a fresh 8.04 beta, if you are reinstalling
<mpontillo> Aquahallic: what do you mean by "just dies"? does it start and then die, or does it never start? I think I had to set a pathname to rip to somewhere before it would work... can't recall exactly though
<majoridiot> that way you are sure there should be no package probs... i.e. mythvideo/mythdvd etc.
<Aquahallic> it starts... goes for a while.. then just exits out
<Aquahallic> I've pathed it out to my backend share for where to rip it
<Aquahallic> I can see it starting to put the file in the folder I've specified
<mpontillo> ah. well, did you try a different DVD? not sure how you would tell if it's getting I/O errors reading from the drive...
<Aquahallic> yeah.. that's what I'm wondering.. I'm trying another one now
<Aquahallic> that one had some scratches on it
<mpontillo> any clues in dmesg or /var/log/syslog?
<grytpype> q for the group...  I have a new mythbuntu box, everything works except when I try to view video on either my PVR or Firewire cards, it fails after about 2 seconds.
<grytpype> The PVR shows DMA TIMEOUT errors, the Firewire just fails.
<grytpype> I have a VIA chipset which was probably a mistake.
<c3rb3rus5> grytpype: does firewire prime right?
<grytpype> Is there a way to turn off DMA for those cards?  Or should I just get a new mobo with an NVIDIA chipset?
<grytpype> yes, it primes.
<grytpype> With the firewire, plugreport and firewire_tester are 100% successful, and test-mpeg2 works.
<grytpype> but when I try to stream video from either the firewire or PVR card, it fails after 2 sec.
<majoridiot> 'lo grytpype :)
<grytpype> hey majoridiot
<grytpype> i will pm you my email address... am going out for the evening so the test might be on sunday for me
<c3rb3rus5> majoridiot: it seems like one vid file is screwing me up... after it shows nothing works again... on a fresh restart things work
<c3rb3rus5> except that mythprime file... that is still not found
<majoridiot> c3rb3rus5, maybe try uninstalling and reinstalling the proprietary vid driver?
<majoridiot> grytpype, thank you.
<Aquahallic> mpontillo: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 860817
<Aquahallic> what's the sr0 device??
<Aquahallic> getting this error while ripping a dvd... Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 860817
<mpontillo> Aquahallic: Wasn't sure myself: http://aplawrence.com/Bofcusm/1827.html -- "SCSI CD-ROM 0"
<mpontillo> Sounds like you've narrowed it down between the DVD (too scratched?) and the drive (can't read DVDs in general)
<Aquahallic> yeah.. that dvd was TORCHED.. Kids movie.. I'm trying to rip 'em to an AVI so they can just select them from the videos on myth.. so they CAN'T scratch them...LOL
<mpontillo> bummer. yeah, my son is 4 weeks old and I've already started ripping kids movies - I've seen how kids handle DVDs!!
<majoridiot> sr0 is generally a sata cd/dvd
<Aquahallic> wow... I just did a hdparm -t on my cdrom drive....  Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.24 seconds =   3.08 MB/sec
<Aquahallic> that's pretty slow isn't it????
<mishehu> ok, I think I just revealed that my problem with the video out on my system is *not* due to the crappy ass fglrx drivers...
<EvilGuru> Aquahallic: 1x is 150kb/s
<mishehu> even when I boot up and go into the bios, it's black and white.
<EvilGuru> So around 20x speed, seems reasonable
<mpontillo> my DVD drive works fine and got: Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  3.08 seconds =   1.95 MB/sec
<EvilGuru> It depends where it starts reading from, the outer sectors will be a lot faster
<Aquahallic> yeah
<EvilGuru> 1.95mb is quite slow for a DVD
<Aquahallic> this thing keeps bombing ripping dvds with IO errors
<mpontillo> tried it again, (presumably after the drive already spun up, it's in the other room) and it's faster: Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.40 seconds =   2.35 MB/sec
<EvilGuru> My okay-ish drive with cheap media can burn at 8x (10 MB/s)
<EvilGuru> Is the quality of S-Video (for TV out) much better than that of composite?
<mpontillo> EvilGuru: yes, I have noticed a *huge* difference between the two.. YMMV
<EvilGuru> As currently I have my PAL-I TV at 1024x768 and while it is not bad, it is not crisp
<EvilGuru> so I was considering getting an S-Video => SCART and connecting it that wat
<c3rb3rus5> sooo if i reinstall mythbuntu.. is there a way to save the recordings that I have now?
<mishehu> c3rb3rus5: I'm sure there are, but it all depends on how your mythtv is set up on your network.
<c3rb3rus5> one box, both backend and front
<mishehu> and database?
<c3rb3rus5> same box
<c3rb3rus5> yea
<mishehu> that's a bit trickier then.
<mishehu> you'd need to do the following:
<mishehu> 1.  make a dump of mythconverg database with mysqldump
<mishehu> 2.  Copy that dump and all recording files to a removable drive.
<mishehu> 3.  Reinstall mythbuntu, get it working again
<mishehu> 3.  Restore the files to the recordings directory
<mishehu> oops that's 4
<c3rb3rus5> haha
<c3rb3rus5> well
<mishehu> 5.  Restore the database from the dump
<c3rb3rus5> what if i have /var/lib as its own partition
<c3rb3rus5> wil that work?  just backup the db to there?
<mishehu> c3rb3rus5: sure.  you just have to make sure you don't do any oopsies like repartition or have it reformat that partition
<mishehu> heh
<c3rb3rus5> i think that you might not be able to set /var/lib as a mount point without reformatting...
<c3rb3rus5> think tiat i might have tried somehting similar last time
<mishehu> then you'll want to do steps 2 and 3
<mishehu> dammit mythbuntu already has a group 103 in use.
<mishehu> klog.
<mishehu> screws up my samba server access...
<exec87> hi, i'm using mythbuntu, and i dont get the VNC working... i'm activating it in the mythbuntu control, setting the pw... pushing apply
<exec87> and nothing happens... when i start the config the next time its disabled again
<EvilGuru> If PAL has a resolution of 768x578 how can the nvidia driver output 1024x768 to my PAL tv
<ajh> Hey, anyone know offhand where the font size for the setup menu text is stored?
<exec87> can anyone give me his first line from ist etc/apt/source.list ?
<exec87> the one with the cdrom?
<sebrock> I'm having trouble installing a LCDproc from cvs... when I try ./autogen I get a message about AC_PROG_LIBTOOL and it just exits
<sebrock> so I cant create a makefile
<ahave> hello room, can anyone tell me if this optical drive is supported in linux?  	 GGC-H20L
<ahave> it is the LG bluray/HD dvd drive
<exec87> ahrg :(
<exec87> damn VNC
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-30
<sabhain> sorry if I'm in the wrong place .. but struggling with nvidia drivers for my mythbox
<sabhain> had things running with the open source driver from nvidia.com .. but couldn't get xvmc to work with myth
<sabhain> so now i'm trying to get the restricted binaries to go .. but 7.10 isn't recognizing the card, and there4 not loading the module / driver?
<majoridiot> sabhain, still here?
<sabhain> back .. you still here majoridiot?
<sabhain> i'm able to see the nvidia identified within lspci .. so that's an improvment
<sabhain> and modprobe nvidia-new loads up ..
<sabhain> which allows me to boot to X .. and the restricted drivers manager says that the nvidia driver is in use and enabled
<sabhain> but i can't run nvidia-settings .. says i'm "not using an nvidia driver" ...
<sabhain> I know things aren't quite right .. gotta be close, but I'm migrting from mandriva .. and it's just different enought that I'm getting stuck
<sabhain> trying to make every effort to use the restricted drivers .. per some mythtv specific advice i've gotten
<sabhain> seems like the opensource driver is more problematic when it comes to good playback / xvmc
<tbonemadz> hello
<tbonemadz> I'm having a problem with MythTv locking up on any video being played.  I'm somewhat a noob at linux but know how to get around.  I upgraded to a large lcd tv and finally have my resolution fixed at 1920 x 1080 at 60hz.  Image colors are fixed but my video locks up any time i try to play a video within myth.
<tbonemadz>  This makes me thing its the engine it uses to show video because VLC video player works perfect
<KillerKiwi2005> hi I created a custom menu file but the music entry just does nothing... ive double checked the syntax.. is there a special trick for plugins?
<KillerKiwi2005> hmmm JUMP music play works....
<reclusivemonkey> hello everyone
<Koffa> are the .nuv's that come out of transcoding viewable on eg. windows media player?
<reclusivemonkey> looks like channels.dat is poorly again (no surprise there); http://talk.radiotimes.com/thread.jspa?threadID=300000226
<reclusivemonkey> Koffa: No, I don't believe WMP has native .nuv support
<Koffa> are there any instructions to get something else out from transcode?-)
<reclusivemonkey> Koffa: you can change the file format of recordings to mpeg I think; there should be something on the Wiki
<Koffa> first it records mpeg, but all transcoding-options I've tried produce these .nuv's
<Koffa> (and tablet-encode producess off-sync videos, but that's not mythtv-problem (: )
<reclusivemonkey> Yeah I never had any luck myself getting anything other than NUV out...
<sebrock> how can I get to know which lirc package that is included in mythbuntu?
<sebrock> I need a cvs version because of the iMON IR/LCD
<laga> sebrock: apt-cache policy lirc
<sebrock> ok is the info anywhere on the web? dont have access to the frontend right now
<sebrock> Package: lirc (0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu7) [universe]
<Koffa> damn autocommit
<sebrock> doesn not include the LCD driver... anyhow is it then possible to remove the lirc package from mythbuntu and install from cvs without having to remove all them other packages?
<sebrock> apt-get suggests removing basically all mythbuntu stuff
<laga> sebrock: create a proper .deb from the cvs source
<sebrock> is that the only way?
<sebrock> I suck at creating debs
<sebrock> especially proper ones :D
<laga> dunno.. maybe you can create a fake lirc deb.. or just install over your existing lirc isntall, but that'll make your system unsupportable
<laga> haha
<laga> create is hilarious
<laga> s/create/creative/
<laga> http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=soundblaster&thread.id=116332&view=by_date_ascending&page=1
<laga> i'm glad i bought a terratec card for linux
<sebrock> compress that, I dont feel like reading :D
<laga> gee. :)
<laga> basically, some guy was making custom driver packs for creative sound cards to let them run properly on vista
<laga> granted, he also made 'ported' some new features to older cards which might be the real issue why creative is pissed off
<laga> yeah, so creative is basically telling him not to do that anymore, causing a nice uproar in their forums
<laga> their drivers must be awful
<laga> 86 pages. woohoow.
<mishehu> bah.
 * mishehu is happy, making progress on getting his mythbuntu frontend working again
<mishehu> however, I do have an annoying problem still with sound
<mishehu> mythtv on my system (gigabyte ga-ma69gm-s2h, uses intel-hd module) plays back normal PCM over SPDIF without any problem.  but DVD playback produces a pulsing sound isntead of the audio.  Xine plays dvds fine and outputs a52 out the SPDIF no problem.  I tried changing the settings for the alsa device and alsa spdif device to use, but when I change from default I get no sound at all
<mishehu> I just updated to mythtv 0.21 on gutsy 7.10
<levander> Can you burn an ISO to DVD using mytharchive?  Or, do most people use some other program?
<kenzu> hey
<mishehu> err I think gutsy is it's name, whatever, it's from 7.10
<mishehu> the most recent stable
<kenzu> I need some help with my imon pad remote
<kenzu> I can get everything working on hardy, but the pad
<mishehu> heh, I'm having problems with my ati remote wonder on 7.10.
<mishehu> lirc is a bitch of a program sometimes.
<laga> mishehu: ati remote wonder RF? the first one?
<kenzu> I have found a page that say I should put a option line in/etc modprobe.d/options with "options lirc_imon pad2keys_active=1" but then It fail to load lirc_imon
<mishehu> laga: yeah, the original one.
<kenzu> do I have to patch lirc i hardy?
<mishehu> laga: I was even running irw on the lircd socket, and it wasn't showing any key presses
<mishehu> using the lirc_atiusb
<mishehu> kenzu: you can do "modinfo lirc_imon.ko" and it should show you the accepted parameters.
<laga> mishehu: it worked fine for me. i even provided the appriorite lircd.conf ;)
<mishehu> laga: that's the funny thing, it did provide the right lirc files and all.
<mishehu> I noticed that on the same machine I have a problem with USB mice as well.
<laga> ouch
<mishehu> something about kernel 2.6.22
<laga> try a different usb port..
<mishehu> laga: the ports on the machine are fine.  my USB keyboard works fine.
<mishehu> and the mouse works fine on other machines (windows and slamd64 linux)
<kenzu> mishehu: were is lirc_imon.ko?
<mishehu> laga: you using kernel or userspace settings for your remote?
<mishehu> kenzu: actually if you do "modinfo lirc_imon" it should work
<mishehu> no need to enter the path
<laga> mishehu: i think i was using the userpsace stuff
<kenzu> mishehu: hmm and then pad2keys should be on the parm: line?
<laga> it was a bit tricky to figure out nice repeat/delay values for that remote..
<laga> i'm not using that remote anymore, tho
<laga> too big and bulky and it couldn't control my TV
<mishehu> laga: hmm I might just replace the damn thing.  I've had enough headache with it
<mishehu> laga: shame this machine is too small for my audigy 2zs, the remote that came with that worked perfectly and without much hassle at all.
<mishehu> laga: what do you use for a remote tehse days?
<mishehu> kenzu: well you can check to make sure you're sending it valid parameters..
<laga> mishehu: http://www.remotecentral.com/vl600/photo01a.jpg
<laga> mishehu: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.remotecentral.com/vl600/photo01a.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.remotecentral.com/vl600/index.html&h=319&w=278&sz=19&hl=de&start=3&um=1&tbnid=Ez_CZOAAJ0kXEM:&tbnh=118&tbnw=103&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dsony%2Bremote%2BRM%2BVL600%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial%26hs%3DWsJ%26sa%3DN
<kenzu> hmm how doI patch lirc on hardy?
<laga> mishehu: together with lirc_serial
<mishehu> laga: could you tinyrul that second one?
<mishehu> hard ot cut & paste from putty
<laga> http://www.remotecentral.com/vl600/index.html
<laga> ;)
<mishehu> laga: this is the one I like ;-)  http://tinyurl.com/2cmwvs
<mishehu> looks like they might sell it separate
<laga> i thought you already have that remote? maybe you can just use a separate receiver
<mishehu> no, no they don't.  :-/
<mishehu> laga: yeah, and there in lies the rub
<mishehu> trying to find a receiver that can read the codes and work with lirc.
<laga> ouch :/
 * laga wouldn't buy creative these days ;)
<mishehu> laga: why not?
<mishehu> I wouldn't buy X-fi until they release REAL support for linux
<laga> mishehu: there's some great web drama going on on their forums.
<mishehu> laga: do elaborate
<laga> yeah, wait a second..
<laga> http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=soundblaster&thread.id=116332
<laga> http://gizmodo.com/373748/creative-presents-cease+and+desist-note-to-developer-hero
<kenzu> no help on patching lirc on hardy?
<laga> kenzu: how is it different than patching it on other distros?
<kenzu> I don't no. have not done it before
<laga> kenzu: apt-get source lirc
<laga> to get the source package
<laga> then apply your patch
<laga> then rebuild using debuild or dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<mishehu> laga: seems pretty typical of many major hardware companies these days.  :-/
<mishehu> "you stole our IP!"
<laga> heh
<laga> yeah
<mishehu> it's the streisand effect just waiting to happen.  though I think the guy might have slipped under the radar had he not solicited donations at all
<mishehu> they did similar shit when teh sblive was first released.
<mishehu> took it what, 2 or so years until they released anything for linux
<mishehu> and then it took another 6 months to year to get opensource so it could be merged into alsa
<mishehu> I wish gravis still made soundcards these days.
 * mishehu looks at his old Interwave card that can't be used on anything anymore.  heh.
<laga> i bought a terratec card, i think it's got a cmedia chip
<laga> also has a digital optical output w/o paying ridiculuos amounts of money or getting a silly breakout box
<Matt1728> how do i use the mythtv database?
<laga> Matt1728: ?
<Matt1728> when i started it says i cant load the database or something like that
<Matt1728> can i watch TV on it?
<laga> no, you need the database first.
<laga> how did you install mythtv?
<Matt1728> terminal
<kenzu> I have found out that the patch should be i hardy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/153184 but how do I eneable it then?
<mishehu> ugh I can't find anything on google about my audio problem.  I can't see how this is an .asoundrc issue if xine can spit out a52 streams directly to SPDIF.
<mishehu> and seeing that so far music works fine it's just dvds that don't...
<mishehu> anybody else geetting crackling when you have dolby digital or dts spit out spdif on mythtv's dvd player?
<mishehu> 0.21
<rhpot1991> does anyone here have a single FE BE setup on the same box?
<dthacker-laptop> Hi, is there a way to probe the video card from the command line to determine what model it is?
<zabadapp> dthacker-laptop: lspci maybe?
<dthacker-laptop> that worked.
<dthacker-laptop> tnx
<dthacker-laptop> I don't need TV-out enabled to just playback to the monitor or to another front end, right?
<zabadapp> correct
<dthacker-laptop> this is a "dry-run" install.  Today's goal is to get an install that will record and playback to monitor.
<dthacker-laptop> wow, the manual has very little on standard installation.  Guess I'll go back and choose advanced.
<zabadapp> what were you missing?
<dthacker-laptop> I'm on a screenshot for Host Address Backend Setup, and I don't see it in the manual.
<dthacker-laptop> I chose the wrong fork in the road :)
<dthacker-laptop> ah wait.
<dthacker-laptop> back on track
<zabadapp> don't know what you meant, but probably just localhost? btw: you did create a separate /home partition? much easier to do complete reinstalls and keep you good stuff then
<dthacker-laptop> nah, but I'll do that next time.
<dthacker-laptop> Will changing "Master Server IP Adress" actuall set the server address, because there was no where to do that on the install.  I'm still running a DHCP address
<dthacker-laptop> my mouse only shows up in the "black" sections of the text box on the setup pages.  How can I fix that?
<dthacker-laptop> well that's a showstopper.  off to the forums....
<tgm4883_laptop> dthacker, the standard install is supposed to be pretty straight forward.  Where was it confusing you?
<dthacker-laptop> oops didn't answer fast enough
<MythbuntuGuest54> Help.  my installation continues to crash.
<dthacker-laptop> MythbuntuGuest54: where in the process and with what error message?
<MythbuntuGuest54> about 24 percent saying bad cd or hard drive
<dthacker-laptop> MythbuntuGuest54: try another CD or try another hard drive.
<ahave> hello room, if i am using irrecord.. can i hand edit the output .conf file to combine multiple recordings?
<MythbuntuGuest54> I have been successful in installing Ubuntu 6.06 on this machine this morning.
<MythbuntuGuest54> this is the 3 live cd of mythbuntu to try also.
<dthacker-laptop> MythbuntuGuest54: was 6.06 a cd you burned?
<MythbuntuGuest54> yes
<zabadapp> MythbuntuGuest54: try the cd-check from the boot menu first, then try the mem-check from the same menu, then you know if it's the cd-reader, the cd or the memory that's broken
<MythbuntuGuest54> i am in the process of running memtest at the moment
<dthacker-laptop> cd's and cd readers are fickle things.  It's unlikely there is a bug causing your problems, you will have to change the variables one at a time until you get a successful outcome.
<MythbuntuGuest54> cd check is ok and memtest is good so far.
<dthacker-laptop> MythbuntuGuest54: I know this is frustrating.  It's bitten me several times.  Do you have another CD reader you could try?
<MythbuntuGuest54> that is my next step.  i will install and try.  thanks for the help.
<dthacker-laptop> good luck!
<ahave>  if i have 2 irrecord output files, can i hand edit them into one file?
<dthacker-laptop> ahave: I don't know anything about those. sorry... anybody else?
<ftaburt> dthacker  now have a user name was guest54
<ftaburt> again thanks for the direction.  will post outcome shortly
<schultza> I cant get mythbuntu to work.
<zabadapp> schultza: what's the problem?
<schultza> Well, after the initial install, got a password, but then it wanted to update mysql. Updated it. Now its not connected with the default/auto gen password. So I uninstalled it. Reinstalled it with Kubuntu-desktop and now cant find the configuration. The password seemed the same and the frontend is not connecting to the database.
<schultza> BRB, getting drink.
<schultza> I'm back.
<zabadapp> sounds strange
<schultza> I don't want to reinstall as my Teamspeak server is on this computer.
<zabadapp> can you connect to mysql with an other db-client?
<schultza> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<zabadapp> i don't know if that means mysql isn't running .. is it?
<schultza> No.
<schultza> Sigh.
<ahave> wow! can someone explain to me how mythbuntu-lircrc-generator works?
<mpontillo> ahave: I have no idea how it works, but you can browse the source yourself, just run 'apt-get source mythbuntu-lirc-generator' from a terminal =) ... looks like a set of python scripts
<ahave> yea. i was just amazed it was able to parse my button labeling to map the IR codes!
<Onetb> Can someone answer a question about differing resolution between a desktop machine with vga video and a ws HD monitor
<ahave> Onetb, just ask
<Onetb> sorry.  I have a 5-6 year old desktop with a fresh gutsy install.  the montior is a 27 inch hd ws.  Monitor had to be set to 1360x768 @ 60HZ, while the OS is set to 1280x768 @ 60HZ to get the screen aligned correctly.  However, I still have a slight bit of over hang to one side or the other
<dthacker-laptop> Hi. I'm on the global setup page, and due to other issues, my mouse pointer is not visble.  what keystroke do I use to open these dropdowns?
<dthacker-laptop> both space and return take me to the next page, and I need to chage channel frequency table.
<zabadapp> arrow keys
<dthacker-laptop> ah, thanks zabadapp
<zabadapp> depending on theme, it can be a bit hard to see the marker .. but you navigate the widgets with the arrow keys (up/down?), and cycle through a dropdown with left/right i think
<dthacker-laptop> stupid mouse
<zabadapp> and there is a setting somewhere to enable the mouse in mythtv (and another to get a windowed mode)
<zabadapp> (enable == make it visible)
 * dthacker-laptop skips all the startup settings because the host isn
<dthacker-laptop> can I safely leave these job queue settings at default?
<zabadapp> i did
<zabadapp> works fine, the only job i want is the commercial flagger which is by default
<Lukewh> installing mythbuntu atm, wondering if anyone had links or information on Remote Configuration options for the Terratec Cinergy 1400 DVB-T remote?
<Lukewh> me either
<Onetb>  I have a 5-6 year old desktop with a fresh gutsy install.  the montior is a 27 inch hd ws.  Monitor had to be set to 1360x768 @ 60HZ, while the OS is set to 1280x768 @ 60HZ to get the screen aligned correctly.  However, I still have a slight bit of over hang to one side or the other
<schultza> mysql is not loading... now what? reinstall again?
<dthacker-laptop> ok, I think I messed up.  On the input connections, all of my options say "none"   Shouldn't this be seeing my Haupage card at this point?
<schultza> i have an hvr-950, what do you have dthacker?
<zabadapp> you should be able to add a connection and then select your previously added card
<dthacker-laptop> I have a pvr-250
<schultza> ok
<dthacker-laptop> I see Tuner1, I think I'll try that
<zabadapp> schultza: what does the log say when you start mysql?
<schultza> i did a sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start and it responded with $ on the next line.
<schultza> It didnt display any errors or that it started
<schultza> ps -aux did not show anything about mysql either
<dthacker-laptop> schultza: /var/log/mysql
<dthacker-laptop> what does it say
<schultza> its a dir... i have #10 through 18.
<schultza> no... 1 through
<schultza> and index
<zabadapp> you should have a /var/log/mysql.log ... however, all my /var/log/mysql.logs (older ones are gzipped) are empty .. may be because nothing problematic ever happened?
<schultza> cat mysql.log and mysql.err and empty
<dthacker-laptop> schultza: let's get assertive with it.
<dthacker-laptop> at the command line sudo -i
<dthacker-laptop> then /usr/sbin/mysqld_safe &  and see what happens.....
<dthacker-laptop> ok, my mythfill is done. rebooting and crossing fingers
<dthacker-laptop> ok, how do you get out of the pretty front end and back to xfce to fix ip addresses and such?
<zabadapp> esc a few times .... "exit, yes" ... then from a shell "mythtv-setup"
<dthacker-laptop> \o/   thansk zabadapp!!!!
<schultza> sorry, im back
<dthacker-laptop> wow, texas is getting killed!
<schultza> /usr/sbin/mysqld_safe: no such file or dir
<zabadapp> enter "which mysqld_safe"  --> /usr/bin  for me
<dthacker-laptop> oops my bad.  /usr/bin
<dthacker-laptop> yah, you're ahead of me
<schultza> /usr/bin/mysqld_safe: no such file/dir
<schultza> arg... be back soon.. .family wants me to pick up a pie
<zabadapp> just mysqld_<tab> and see what you get
<zabadapp> it should be in your path already (is for me)
<hendrixski> has anybody else had database troubles installing in Hardy Heron?
<hendrixski> I apt-get installed mythtv, and ran mythtv-setup... several times, tried logging out and stuff, and noticed that there was no mythconverg database, so I ran mysql -u root -p < /usr/share/mythtv/mc.sql   and tried again, and it's just not connecting to the database :-(
<schultza> ok, im back.. and eating my pie
<schultza> mysql_[tab] gets....: client test, client test embedded, explain log, find rows, fix extensions, tableinfo, waitpid
<zabadapp> are you running Hardy Heron?
<schultza> 7.10
<zabadapp> mysqlD_<tab>
<schultza> no response
<zabadapp> not D but d .. mysqld_<tab> :-)
<schultza> also nothin
<zabadapp> should have: mysqld         mysqld_multi   mysqld_safe    mysqldump      mysqldumpslow
<schultza> i dont
<schultza> sigh... ok....
<zabadapp> ls /usr/bin/mysqld*   ?
<schultza> only have mysqldump and mysqldumpslow
<schultza> and nothing in /usr/sbin for mysqld*
<zabadapp> ok, no idea .. I got mine just from a standard mythbuntu install
<schultza> i just did another aptitude install mythbuntu and 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 remove, 0 not upgraded
<schultza> ok.. ill reinstall from scratch later... arg
<schultza> if you think of anything, im at allen.schultz at gmail dot com
<zabadapp> bad luck ... but still i think there are some options (mysqld --verbose --help) to turn on debugging and try to start it that way ...
<Piffer> Anyone here got the Microsoft Media Center keyboard/remote to work in MythBuntu?
<ahave_> Piffer, still need help?
<ahave> i am trying to setup my alsa device, I am having trouble finding where to do this step: Set it via the GUI or in the "settings" table for the "AudioDevice" and "AudioOutputDevice" values.
<ahave> where can i find the settings table?
<MythbuntuGuest57> I'm running gutsy, and the screen saver preferences has no screen savers listed, for the life of me I can't figure out what package(s) I need to get to install some screensavers?
<javatexan> anyone doing bluray writing?
<javatexan> is there a compat list somewhere for bluray writers in ubuntu 7.10?
<Piffer> Just wondering if the microsoft MediaCenter keyboard/remote works, and if there is a way to get it working with Mythbuntu, I'm getting rid of my Windoze media center box :-)
<TelnetManta> Piffer: AFAIK they work
<Piffer> sweet.. then bye bye Microcrap media center box...
<javatexan> never mind...I can get a 1T hdd for ~$300 which is a lot of bluray disks.....LOL  I'll just add hdds until bluray comes out of the clouds....LOL
 * tgm4883_laptop hopes bluray dies
<majoridiot> BD+ is broken... blueray is out of the clouds.
 * javatexan too
 * javatexan me too
 * majoridiot makes all assurances the BR is not going any place anytime soon.
 * majoridiot guarantees it.
<destructar> hi all... just tried changing up my video drivers for nvidia (had manually installed them but reinstalled via restricted drivers)
<destructar> now I'm stuck in "low graphics mode" because my screen and graphics card "could not be detected correctly"
<destructar> not sure what to do now... tried various tutorials nothing seems to work
<destructar> edited xorg.conf file and changed driver to "nvidia" but no luck...
<destructar> any ideas or should I tried #ubuntu?
<destructar> currently running ubuntu 7.10
<majoridiot> sudo apt-get reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<majoridiot> should get you into a safe gfx mode after you reconfig.
<majoridiot> no
<majoridiot> sorry
<majoridiot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<destructar> what will this do exactly?
<majoridiot> allow you to choose the x server settings
<destructar> ok cool
 * majoridiot has apt-get on the brain
<majoridiot> sorry
<destructar> "package 'server-xorg-phigh' is not installed and no info is available"
<destructar> *xserver-xorg-phigh'
<Piffer> apt-get is a drug
<majoridiot> sorry again...
<majoridiot> totally botched that one front to back
<destructar> lol
<majoridiot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<levander> Can I use myth to burn ISO's to a blank DVD-R?
 * majoridiot slows down a little
<destructar> so it autodetected nv instead of nvidia... any idea if that's correct? everything I read claims nvidia should be used
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-23
<z35> it has been a while since update mythbuntu, i updated it, and it no longer works, it says it holds back libmyth, which depends on liblame0, which is replaced by libmp3lame0 (which is installed)
<trunkisjunk> yup
<trunkisjunk> the devs are having fun with us
<trunkisjunk> ubuntu is like windows, if it works dont mess with it
<z35> any magic command to get it working?
<trunkisjunk> I cant remember what I did when that happened. maybe a dist-upgrade
<trunkisjunk> apt-get rolldice
<trunkisjunk> lol
<z35> haha
<trunkisjunk> I have learned that unbuntu does not upgrade, it breaks
<trunkisjunk> happened multiple times to me
<z35> this is the first major one for me, usually i just wait a couple days and it is resolved, but it has never really broke...
<z35> un-usable wise...
<z35> and I have been happy with ubuntu...
<trunkisjunk> there is a thread about liblame in the forums, I remember having to deal with that a few months ago
<trunkisjunk> so it is still a problem I guess
<trunkisjunk> I am trying to remember what I had to do, I have had to fix somany things on my dvr all the time I have a bit to dig through z35. but I will come up with it I think
<z35> did it have to do with the /var/lib/apt/extended_states file?
<trunkisjunk> my destop is a tank, I never have to do anything but update it and continue using it, but it is gentoo
<trunkisjunk> no, I dont renmember touching that , but let me look
<z35> same with my desktops/server
<trunkisjunk> no never touched that file
<trunkisjunk> what repos are you using?
<trunkisjunk> and were you upgrading 8.04 to 8.10?
<z35> archive.buntu intrepid main->multiverse free non-free restriced and i enabled proposed to see if that resolved it
<z35> always 8.10
<trunkisjunk> ok
<trunkisjunk> did your upgrade remove anything or just upgrade and install?
<trunkisjunk> I am trying to shake my memory lose, sorry if I ask you any inane questions z35. it is being one of those days
<z35> just upgrade from the pretty simple little gui saying it could only do a partial
<trunkisjunk> ok
<z35> which i did, restarted, did another partial, and now this
<trunkisjunk> aha
<trunkisjunk> just came loose
<trunkisjunk> you need to select the unstripped libs
<trunkisjunk> that is what I did
<trunkisjunk> I think this is what I read at that time http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1084538&highlight=libmp3lame
<trunkisjunk> I definitely remember installing the unstripped libs after one of the many updates that broke stuff
<asphere> Re: my earlier question on getting mythtv-backend to WAIT until the network
<asphere> Re: my earlier question on getting mythtv-backend to WAIT until the network
<asphere> is up before continuing... I've added a few lines of code to the top
<asphere> of /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend: http://mythtv.pastebin.com/f76a67b69
<asphere> Very nice for making sure my HDHomerun tuners are found every time
<asphere> the PC boots up. Side effect is that the backend script will hang
<asphere> unless the network is visible. Probably not good for most, but fine
<asphere> for me because unless I can see the HDHR on the network, my backend is useless.
<z35> installing all the ffmpeg unstripped libs (6 of them) nothing changed...
<trunkisjunk> z35 dang it, sorry . i will look and see what I have installed, one sec
<z35> alright, thx
<trunkisjunk> I have libmp3lame0, libmp3lame-dev  3.98-0.0
<trunkisjunk> libmyth-0.22   I am using trunk (dont laugh, pitty me)
<trunkisjunk> what ever you do, dont add the trunk repo
<z35> i have 0.21.0+fixes18722-0ubuntu1
<trunkisjunk> ok
<trunkisjunk> after reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033277&highlight=liblame0+libmp3lame0 I wonder if I deleted all repos and re-added the current ones to fix it. I remember doing that, but dont recall if it was for libmp3lame0
<trunkisjunk> z3566
<trunkisjunk> z35^^
<z35> lookin
<trunkisjunk> I misstyped, didnt mean to dbl up on pinging you
<z35> it din't ping me at all...
<trunkisjunk> oh ok, cool
<z35> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d7cf030e2
<z35> different problem
<trunkisjunk> lookin
<trunkisjunk> what if you apt-get mythtv-backend speciffically?
<trunkisjunk> not just generic mythtv
<z35> i need to upgrade mythtv-common
<trunkisjunk> ok does that complete?
<z35> fails
<trunkisjunk> there is an old mythtv filke hanging around. I have had to uninstall any mythtv package and reinstall them to straighten out deps before too
<z35> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m152ddb42
<trunkisjunk> ah yes we are drilling down to the hidden error now. what mythtv* pkgs are installed currently
<z35> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m7b94dde0
<trunkisjunk> remove mythtv-backend,frontend, and themes then reinstall
<trunkisjunk> that wont remove your db, just the bins.
<trunkisjunk> and also stop myth-backend during upgrades, there is something about upgrade scripts in some of the mythtv stuff not running if the backend is
<trunkisjunk> any luck z35?
<z35> installing
<trunkisjunk> right on
<z35> seems to work
<trunkisjunk> my toes are crossed
<z35> hehe
<trunkisjunk> you think I am joking....
<trunkisjunk> put on the wrong shoes this morning
<trunkisjunk> lol
<trunkisjunk> ok I was joking
<z35> awesome!!! it works
<trunkisjunk> nice, glad I finally remembered what I did
<trunkisjunk> and trunk had a big update today, lets see what happens after my upgrade
<z35> thank you trunkisjunk
<trunkisjunk> you are very welcome
<z35> the configure ubuntu application is no longer installed (select plugins, themes, etc)
<trunkisjunk> it will reinstall
<trunkisjunk> mythbuntu-control-centre
<trunkisjunk> that is normal
<trunkisjunk> it pulls out when you pull out themes
<trunkisjunk> but you have to reinstall it on its own, it leaves with themes, but does not return with them
<z35> alright, thank you
<trunkisjunk> np
<trunkisjunk> my bad for not mentioning it. I forgot
<z35> it is alright
<z35> you have been an excellent help
<trunkisjunk> if anything is missing it will reinstall happily now z35
<z35> alright, everything is back to normal now :)
<trunkisjunk> good, i did something right today. yay!!!
 * trunkisjunk gets a cookie
<trunkisjunk> if I wanted to compile mytharchive, where would I get source to match the pkgs I have installed from the current trunk?
<trunkisjunk> trunk repo that is
<bobbob1016> tgm4883, I'm using your PPA repo for mythvodka, but I can't seem to find mythvodka in your repo.  I'm following this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006069&highlight=tgm4883&page=14
<rhpot1991> !%testing%
<Zinn> to enable the mythbuntu-testing PPA, please go to http://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-testing/+archive/ppa and add the sources.list entries for your distro version (gutsy, hardy, intrepid) to /etc/apt/sources.list
<rhpot1991> use that bobbob1016
<LegoMan> So, I just set up mythbuntu from the cd iso, refreshed sources, upgraded anything that was able to be upgraded, set up the nvidia drivers, and went to work on setting up the mythtv stuff.  Unfortunately, the MySQL server doesn't seem to have a mythtv user or a mythconverg database, so I can't get any farther.
<LegoMan> any ideas?
<bobbob1016> rhpot1991, Which one is mythvodka, nettv?
<trunkisjunk> rhpot1991 should I use that instead of http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu ? or am I stuck with it
<trunkisjunk> rhpot1991 I meant this one http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk-0.22/ubuntu
<trunkisjunk> is there a more complete source for 22 since I have made the jump and cant jump back
<bobbob1016> rhpot1991, Mythvodka isn't in there
<hads> !database
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about database
<hads> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<hads> LegoMan ^^
<rhpot1991> sorry I was thinking mythnettv not mythvodka
<bobbob1016> Back to tgm4883 when you get back, could you let me know how to get mythvodka from your ppa?  PM me if you can.
<LegoMan> thanks
<bobbob1016> rhpot1991, Think you can help with the actual getting mythvodka to compile?  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythStreams It says to do qmake, then make.  Qmake doesn't complain, but make says http://pastebin.ca/1368747 I've installed qt3 dev and things, still no luck.
<LegoMan> sweet.  worked perfectly.
<hads> Cool
<LegoMan> now of to trying to hack the capture card to work.
<LegoMan> a/of/off/
<trunkisjunk> since the trunk repo for intrepid does not have mytharchive and doesnot look like it ever will, is it even possible to compile just mytharchive from svn, or will I need to compile all of mythtv?
<superm1> trunkisjunk, there was a build bug on trunk for the plugins
<superm1> trunkisjunk, the next upload should have it resolved
<trunkisjunk> I mean do the pkgs that are provided everything needed to compile mytharchive? or will I need to make mythtv too for headers or such
<superm1> everything that's needed to compile mytharchive is available, it was just a patch that didn't apply on the mytharchive build process
<superm1> trunkisjunk, if you want to do it yourself, i'd recommend you grab the mythplugins source package from the PPA and re-run it yourself.  it's a small problem with one of the patches
<superm1> otherwise it will be handled with an upload during this week
<trunkisjunk> ok if mytharchive is in the pipe I will wait for the deb, I dont want to mix non deb stuff in if I dont have to
<trunkisjunk> thanks alot for the news superm1 I will await the update in a few days
<superm1> trunkisjunk, yeah all the plugins that upstream supports we'll be supporting on the trunk builds too, just a lot of stuff in flux caused the builds to continuously be failing
<trunkisjunk> I understand, mythtv is no a small project
<kaele1> is there something special I need to do if I want every client to automount an nfs share on startup? I put it in the fstab in the image that I built, but its not working, any ideas?
<kaele1> I can do it manually on each client, and it works, I just didn't want to have to do it to each one.
<wolf_> Hello I am trying to disable gnome-screensaver whenever myth launches, I need to do this because is suffer from a bug that makes gnome-screensaver lag the pc for a moment everytime a lirc button is pressed. Does anyone know how to do this? It should also be reenabled when myth is closed
<administrator__> hi, what do would you estimate for 0.22 to be released?
<hads> When it's finished.
<administrator__> well, I think that was easier than a reasonable answer
<superm1> administrator__, upstream doesn't have a timeline defined.  they had thought they were looking at a release earlier this year, but fell behind, so it's not easy to predict
<stork> hey guys i'm trying to install mythbuntu on my media centre but the picture isn't coming out right (x server is all messed up, terminal windows work fine though); the computer is hooked up to a TV via s-video from a 6600GT, what should I do?
<rhpot1991> administrator__: as much as you don't like it, thats the right answer, they don't set a timeline so your guess is as good as anyones
<administrator__> I thought some developers visit this channel from time to time and their guess should be more accurate, than mine
<stork> halp?
<administrator__> stork did you try the driver from nvidia?
<stork> hmm no i'll try that
<administrator__> the proprietary ones
<administrator__> there is a "commit changes" button in mythbuntu-control-centre->diskless server do I need to push it, whenever I changed something on the diskless client?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-24
<Demerzel> hello folks
<Demerzel> can you guys recommend a decent IR receiver (USB) for use with mythbuntu 8.10?  I don't need the transmitter portion just yet
<Demerzel> oh and commercial too since i'm all thumbs with a solder gun unfortunately
<Demerzel> hah
<Demerzel> figures i join when everyone's asleep :)
<tgm4883> Demerzel, i'd recommend the MCEUSB2 IR receiver
<Demerzel> ah you're awake :)
<tgm4883> I like the remote, and the receiver that comes with it is pretty decent
<tgm4883> yea, filling out a job app right now
<Demerzel> usb?
<Demerzel> sweet
<Demerzel> works fine with the version of lirc in 8.10?
<tgm4883> yep, works good here on my 8.10 setup
<tgm4883> the remote is the recommended remote too
<tgm4883> !mceusb2
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<Demerzel> cool
<Demerzel> the one on the very right?
<Demerzel> philips one?
<Demerzel> looks sexy .. high WAF
<Demerzel> now i just gotta figure out where to buy one
<Demerzel> checking that wiki page
<tgm4883> I have the one 3rd from the left
<tgm4883> actually, I have 4
<Demerzel> haha
<Demerzel> i'm hoping to grow to that
<Demerzel> i just got my first diskless fe setup
<Demerzel> works like a champ except no remote
<Demerzel> does that receiver come bundled with other hw?
<Demerzel> e.g. the remote? or do you need to get a tuner with it?
<tgm4883> just remote and receiver
<Demerzel> hmm checking newegg
<tgm4883> you might have to grab it off ebay though
<Demerzel> ah ok
<Demerzel> discontinued?
<tgm4883> IIRC, yea.  Because technically I believe it is the Windows XP MCE remote
<tgm4883> an important thing to look for when grabbing that, is make sure you get one that can learn some regular remote codes.  Because then you don't need a second remote to turn on/off your tv and for volume
<Demerzel> well
<Demerzel> i have a logitech harmony
<Demerzel> i figure that should have a mce remote config
<Demerzel> realistically all i really need is the ir receiver
<tgm4883> oh well then you are fine
<Steve_> hi everyone
<Demerzel> tgm4883: is that the kind of ir receiver it comes with?
<Demerzel> http://tinyurl.com/c7xe23
<Steve_> ive installed mythbuntu for the first time, trying to figure out how to get my kworld120 workin... not sure how to get mercurial installed
<Steve_> if anyone cares to help...
<tgm4883> Demerzel, yep, thats the exact one I have
<Demerzel> sorry man i got no info on that
<Demerzel> tgm4883: cool ... time to snipe :)
<tgm4883> an added benefit, is that it also has 2 ir blaster ports
<Steve_> dem, if you're talkin to me... thanks anyways...
<Steve_> im doing some searches
<Steve_> i think i just need the right repository
<Steve_> oh holy crap, looks like you gotta download the source and build
<Steve_> fun stuff :)
<Demerzel> haha
<Demerzel> it's more fun if you've got a diskless frontend
<Steve_> well
<Steve_> as it turns out i must've misspelled it or something
<Steve_> because sudo apt-get install mercurial just worked
<Steve_> lol
<Steve_> i need a beer
<tgm4883> Steve_, i'm not sure thats what you think it is
<Steve_> im not sure what mercurial is at all really
<tgm4883> unless you are looking for a distributed version control system
<Steve_> im just trying to follow the instructions on the myth wiki for getting this card to be recognized
<Steve_> hmm
<tgm4883> which IIRC is not the same thing as what you are looking for
<tgm4883> it's like ubiquity and ubiquity
<tgm4883> the same, but very different
<Steve_> hmm
<Steve_> well
<Steve_> actually my problem originally was that i capitalized the M
<Steve_> but, otherwise, its spelled just how it is in these instructions
<tgm4883> link?
<Steve_> perhaps its related to another step i need to follow to get this thing workin'
<Steve_> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Kworld_ATSC_120
<Steve_> I'm at the step-by-step under "Making it work"
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> actually, I think you are fine
<Steve_> honestly i have my doubts about this working at all because i installed the 64 bit version of mythbuntu...
<Steve_> and the xc3028 python script only worked with the generic driver
<Steve_> not sure if you know what im talkin about
<Steve_> thanks for the bit of reassurance with mercurial though :)
<tgm4883> what version of mythbuntu are you using?
<Steve_> 8.10
<rhpot1991> Demerzel: last I checked tigerdirect had them
<rhpot1991> also I use a mceusb2 receiver with my harmony 880, works like a charm
<Steve_> ATSC channels scanning in
<Steve_> must've done it right
<Demerzel> back
<Demerzel> rhpot1991: thx man
<Demerzel> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3390588&CatId=1428
<Demerzel> rhpot1991: that remote matches the second from the left on the mythtv page
<Demerzel> i'm assuming that receiver works too
<Steve_> looks like a nice remote
<Steve_> anyone have any advise on how to install mceusb2?
<Steve_> that's my next task...
<tgm4883> Steve_, err, plug it in?
<Steve_> hmm
<Steve_> well..
<Steve_> i have an anyware remote, plugged in...
<Steve_> i read that i need to use mceusb2, im guessing thats some sort of driver
<Steve_> yeah maybe ill just figure it out :)
<Steve_> so, picking media center remotes in the menu loads lirc_dev and lirc_mceusb2 modules
<Steve_> so i guess thats that
<Steve_> remote no worky though... trying reboot
<tgm4883> did you restart the frontend?
<Steve_> no, i didnt... but im restarting the computer now
<rhpot1991> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1644435&CatId=358
<rhpot1991> Demerzel: ^^^
<rhpot1991> thats the one I used to use (still use the receiver)
<Demerzel> sweet
<Demerzel> danke schon!
<Demerzel> getting that now
<Steve_> yeah, remote works
<Steve_> maybe i need to try things more before i just shout out on here what im doing :)
<z1pp3r> Hi! I'm trying to setup the IR receiver which is in my laptop (mythbuntu). However, whenever i run mode2 or irw, i get "connection refused" even when i'm root. Most of the guides are specificly made for a certain remote, but how to i find out which IR chip my laptop has? Couldn't find anything obvious in lspci or dmesg
<mycosys> Hi Guys :)can anyone help with custom resolutions under the nV restricted driver? trying to get 1440x1080_50.00 for PAL playback
<z1pp3r> mycosys, I'm not sure, but couldn't you just specify the resolution in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mycosys> thought it wasnt used anymore? tried to do it with xrandr but got errors
<mycosys> worked fine with the ATI card i had in there- but the display corrupted every time i ran TV lol
<mycosys> now runnin an ol GeForce2
<z1pp3r> xorg.conf is still used, it replaced XF86Config-4 quite some time ago tho... To be honest i'm not sure if there is a better way of doing stuff like that, but making changes in xorg.conf *works*
<z1pp3r> xrandr should be able to change the resolution for you though, hmm
<Joker_-_> whats up with nvidia tv-out outputting too large image for the screen?
<jlevy> My mythbuntu box's kernel crashes every few days (keyboard lights flashing).  I don't see anything about the crash in /var/log/messages.  Is there any other log I can check for info on the crash?
<Joker_-_> jlevy: is hardware failure totally out of possibilities?
<jlevy> Joker_-_: I ran memtest for 5 passes, no errors.
<Joker_-_> could be the cpu, either overheating or power supply nmot giving enought power?
<jlevy> Joker_-_: hmmm, any good linux diagnostics for cpu?
<Joker_-_> cpuburn ?
<Joker_-_> it runs your cpu at 100%
<Joker_-_> run it a few times (number of processors +1) and if theres something that could fail, it will
<Joker_-_> be aware that it could damage your computer tho
<Joker_-_> if it does overheat, this is gonna fry it
<jlevy> Joker_-_: It's difficult for me to believe that it's the it's a load issue though
<Joker_-_> so better watch out
<Joker_-_> could be the power supply aswell u know
<jlevy> because the system has never crashed while recording or watching tv, or any kind of use
<Joker_-_> it crashes when... ?
<jlevy> only happens after days of idling
<Joker_-_> anything in bios like "suspend"
<Joker_-_> you know, ACPI
<jlevy> I'll take a look.
<Joker_-_> anything like suspend, low voltage things can lead to crashes like that
<Joker_-_> a computer that crashes is generally because it needs more power (voltage) or it overheats (too much voltage). Either way you can "correct" these problems by downclocking your CPU
<jlevy> Joker_-_: ACPI suspend state => S3 state
<Joker_-_> then you've got the hardware failure.. power supply isnt giving proper current, cpu is dying... etc
<Joker_-_> S3?
<jlevy> choices are s3 and s1
<Joker_-_> doesnt gives me much informations heh
<Joker_-_> you'd need your mobo's manual
<Joker_-_> can't you like "disable" the whole power management thing?
<Joker_-_> Disabling power management prevents all the power management tho. Beware that if the CPU overheats, you'll have no protection.
<Joker_-_> Disabling power management prevents all the power management tho. Beware that if the CPU overheats, you'll have no protection.
<jlevy> sorry, got disconnected for a minute.  did I miss anything?
<Joker_-_> I've asked you if you could diables the whole power management thing
<Joker_-_> then told you what I just copied
<jlevy> it appears that's not an option
<Joker_-_> strange...
<Joker_-_> do you see anything concerning hard drive power down and VGA suspend... something like that?
<jlevy> If I select S3 for ACPI suspend state
<jlevy> there is another option
<jlevy> "Video Repost"
<jlevy> "Video repost will allow the video BIOS to be initialized coming out of S3.  Some video controllers require this to be enabled"
<Joker_-_> what is S3?
<Joker_-_> is that a german board or what? :)
<jlevy>  "S1 is the safest mode but consumes more power.  S3 consumes low power but drivers may not support this state."
<Joker_-_> go S1 then... but what the %$ is that thing
<Joker_-_> I,m clueless
<jlevy> This is the original board in an oldish (2.8ghz) gateway tower
<jlevy> So does mythbuntu actually go into suspend mode when it's idle?
<Joker_-_> maybe you could surf the web for informations on this board versus power management
<jlevy> It looks like these settings have to do with low power states, and as far as I know the machine just runs full power all the time
<Joker_-_> well, mine does... mythbuntu isnt anything special in fact. It's simply xubuntu (ubuntu using xfce's dexktop instead of gnome), with myth-tv already installed and configured.
<jlevy> If it did suspend, I would hear HDDs turn off, etc. right?
<Joker_-_> depends on suspend mode...
<Joker_-_> but your bios is not talkative
<jlevy> It does turn off the display....
<jlevy> maybe that's the issue
<jlevy> ok this gives me a lot to think about and troubleshoot.  thanks a lot Joker_-_!
<Joker_-_> maybe it tells your video card to suspend the output, then throw less power at it, and poof something goes wrong, the card is underpowered and it crashes
<jlevy> Joker_-_: right.  I'll play with the suspend settings
<Joker_-_> or maybe it's just the power supply that gives bad power at low voltages...
<jlevy> Joker_-_: I think I have a spare.  I can test that too.
<Joker_-_> could be a few things, have a nice week of testing ;)
<jlevy> Joker_-_: Oh I will.  Thanks again!
<Joker_-_> np
<Joker_-_> dont forget to google your board + your problem
<jlevy> Joker_-_: Ok, good idea
<Joker_-_> so what about nvidia's drivers outputting an image larger than what the TV can handle (overscan)? Any workaround yet?
<Joker_-_> besides, the screen flickers from time to time
<Joker_-_> it flickers only when whatching TV (tv-tuner) on a snowy channel tho... I guess it's not related but who knows...
<jlevy> Joker_-_: where can I configure suspend options?
<Joker_-_> power management
<jlevy> Joker_-_: ok, I was thinking of command line, but I can do that
<jlevy> Joker_-_: actually, I don't see that in xfce
<Joker_-_> it's in the control panel iirc
<wombo1> What version of LIRC will be included in 9.04?
<wombo1> will it be the latest? I am hoping it has the Antec LCD driver
<foxbuntu> wombo1, 1.0.18a
<foxbuntu> er sorry not a
<foxbuntu> and thats alsa :)
<foxbuntu> lirc: 0.8.4a-0ubuntu3
<foxbuntu> wombo1, which lcd driver?
<foxbuntu> wombo1, iirc its just the Soundgraph IR/LCD device unless Antec has release a new version of the hardware into the wild
<foxbuntu> wombo1, the patch required to make it work was on LCDProc not LIRC
<foxbuntu> Joker_-_, the only way to properly handle overscan is via mode lines in xorg.conf and its TV specific, you will need to attempt to find information about your TV and then research using mode lines, I personally just live with the bit of overscan I get from my machine
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, do you know if that patch made it into lcdproc?
<foxbuntu> Joker_-_, also Mythbuntu is a bit more than xubuntu + mythtv, thats a little over simplified.
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, I dont know...there was talk about getting it submitted but I dont know if anyone ever actually did it
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, I actually should have tried the other night but used my wiki because I knew it worked
<tgm4883> doesn't look like it
<tgm4883> based on the bug comments
<foxbuntu> didnt think it did
<tgm4883> there is a ppa with it available
<foxbuntu> no one wanted to take on regression testing for it
<foxbuntu> I would have to look over the ppa version as well...the version packaged in the repos is slightly different in Ubuntu than the upstream version I noticed (at least the install/build methods)
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, I think the patch might break normal imon hardware
<kingartus> hey...
<edistar> hi chaps. Is it possible to use both a satellite and antenna tuner card on one mythbuntu backend?
<edistar> (and move seamlessly between stations)
<kingartus> i have a als TV card from hauppauge with the BT878 chip...
<kingartus> will that card running with mythbubntu?
<kingartus> out of the Box?
<edistar> kingartus, if it is supported by video4linux and mythtv, yes
<kingartus> i dont know
<kingartus> at the Moment i have installt it in Ubuntu 8.10
<kingartus> it runnst
<kingartus> i think not out of the Box but it runns
<kingartus> ok..
<edistar> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Tuner_Card#Cards_tested_with_MythTV
<kingartus> i need a Orbiter or somethink like that...
<kingartus> to remote mythtv from a oter pc. exist some programm for that?
<kingartus> when i have a clean Ubuntu, can i install mythbuntu pakeges?
<kingartus> or i need the ISO dvd?
<edistar> kingartus, you can install the mythbuntu metapackage
<kingartus> exist al List of the Needed Packages?
<edistar> kingartus, http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<kingartus> thanks
<kingartus> and can i remote Mythbuntu from a Other pc?
<edistar> you can do a lot via the web interface
<edistar> such as set up recording
<kingartus> i test Linuxmce... there exist a Orbiter for remote from PDA, ore pc
<kingartus> http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Image:Main-menu.jpg
<edistar> ok
<kingartus> it seems to be nice...
<kingartus> but linuxmce dosent work with my Hardware
<kingartus> i hope mythbuntu work
<kingartus> exist for Mythbuntu a Joost plugin, or somethink like that?
<kingartus> to watch online flash movies
<administrator> hi, I set up a database, using trunk, until I realised I am using jaunty instead of intrepid, is there a way to completely  remove it all and reinstall it with a standard mythtv program
<kingartus> edistar... Like this for a Regular PC http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOzyhNuTU4k
<edistar> kingartus, if it's a mythtv plugin it will work with mythbuntu
<kingartus> hmm
<edistar> I like the remote ;-)
<kingartus> i too
<kingartus> i have a Touchscreen and will remote Mythbunto withe the Touch
<edistar> nice
<kingartus> maby This?
<kingartus> http://www.mythtv.co.nz/mythtv/?p=29
<edistar> looks promising
<kingartus> it looks like this
<kingartus> http://www.openmedia.co.nz/openmedia/shared/images/mypvr/virtual_remote.png
<edistar> kingartus, shouldn't be to hard to get onto a tablet pc
<kingartus> yes
<kingartus> edistar.. you know linuxmce
<kingartus> ?
<edistar> kingartus, heard of it
<edistar> never installed
<kingartus> i see that
<kingartus> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2176025602905109829&hl=en
<kingartus> and it looks good, but it dosent work on my Hardware
<edistar> not nice
<edistar> buy new hardware ;-)
<administrator> hi, when I try to run mythtv-setup, I am asked whether I want to end mythbackend, when I do so, nothing happens and then I am asked, whether I want to fill mythdatabase, normally, there should be a gui, where I can change some options
<superm1> administrator, jaunty?
<administrator> yes, indeed!
<superm1> are you using trunk or fixes?
<administrator> there is no trunk for jaunty
<superm1> well there is on the PPA
<superm1> if it's not mirroring, there must be something wrong with the mirroring system (bleh if so)
<administrator> oh yes I saw that, but it says its broken for amd64
<superm1> launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk-0.22/+archive if the mirrors aren't working
<superm1> it should be OK on amd64 now
<superm1> plugins - that's another story for another day
<superm1> however, if you want to debug your current problem, i suspect one of two problems
<superm1> 1) bug 341898
<administrator> I only need to add it to sources.conf?
<Zinn> Bug 341898 in mythtv "Mythtv frontend does not display any fonts" [Unknown, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/341898
<superm1> 2) you started a trunk install, installed the DB, and then went back to the repo or fixes version
<hads> and logs should tell you about that.
<superm1> administrator, yeah you'd add the source on that webpage to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<superm1> yeah, so most definitely go check logs in /var/log/mythtv
<superm1> or use mythbuntu-log-grabber to post them here
<administrator> yes, that was quite stupid
<superm1> so if it's (2), then you'll want to log into mysql and drop the database, then run dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database to reinstall the fixes version
<jlevy> I'm using a wintv pvrusb2, and it's been working for months.  All of the sudden /dev/video1 is gone!  Any thoughts on where it went or how to get it back?  I tested the device, and it still works on a windows machine.
<wombo1> Sorry guys I had to go to bed
<wombo1> I will be installing 9.04 + trunk either this weekend or the following, I will report back on how it goes if needed
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-25
<Stemming78> Installing new Mythbox (Backend w/ Frontend)...  Have 2 disks.  Cannot recall how to setup the drives - i.e Disk 1 ("/")     Second Disk:  Swap and /Var
<Stemming78> At the setup screen now - using MANUAL
<Stemming78> bump
<Stemming78> nevermind....  found documentation...
<newmythh> when I have multiple tuner cards, do I have to manually change video sources to use a different card?
<hads> Depends
<newmythh> do tell
<hads> What would you like to be told?
<newmythh> Depends
<hads> Nothing I see.
<Joker_-_> foxbuntu: thx for the modelines but I think I tryed that already and got stuck when the driver said it was ignoring these lines...
<Joker_-_> foxbuntu: what are the other difference between xubuntu and mythbuntu?
<Joker_-_> foxbuntu: (I'm referring to what I said yesterday: "Mythbuntu == xubuntu with myth-tv preconfigured" ?
<cohn> hi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-26
<Shadow__X> no ask away
<Shadow__X> now*
<holyscott> Question, I have tried 2 different ways to get mythtv working, ubuntu package, and mythbuntu live cd
<holyscott> should this be working right away or does  the live cd take some configuration still?
<Shadow__X> holyscott, mythbuntu live cd cant be used as a frontend
<Shadow__X> or to install mythtv
<Shadow__X> it wont replace a mythbackend
<holyscott> all I want to see is it running before I commit to a total reinstall
<holyscott> my card is on the list so it should be supported
<Shadow__X> so what running
<holyscott> just fairly new to linux and no clue about sql stuff.
<Shadow__X> you need to install mythtv for it to work
<Shadow__X> holyscott, right the mythbuntu live cd is a great place to start
<Shadow__X> you install it
<holyscott> its a pinnacle 800i hd pci
<Shadow__X> run it and configure hard ware and your on your way
<Shadow__X> i have that card
<Shadow__X> its good for digital
<holyscott> any mthtv program, seetup, backend I run, all gives errors abotu sql database not connected
<Shadow__X> on what install are you talking about
<holyscott> last night I tried on linux mint kde rc1 dling the mint tv package
<holyscott> the dl told me to set up a root password
<holyscott> but nothing worked afterwards
<holyscott> today, I tryed setting it up while on the live cd
<holyscott> on the live cd I did see the configuration menu options
<holyscott> but nothing when it went to setup mythtv.
<holyscott> the card quit working in windows 7 and would be shocked to have it in  linux
<Shadow__X> holyscott, first to use and have a much easier setup take the live cd
<Shadow__X> install mythbuntu
<Shadow__X> reboot machine
<Shadow__X> run the newly installed mythbuntu os
<Shadow__X> update
<Shadow__X> then run mythbackend setup
<holyscott> has to be installed, wont work running off a cd?
<holyscott> better to be usiing 8.10 or 9.04 alpa 6 or wait a few days for new beta 9.04?
<Shadow__X> holyscott, yes you need to install it the backend to my knowledge needs to be installed
<Shadow__X> the live cd can only be used as a frontend
<holyscott> ok
<Shadow__X> or to install
<Shadow__X> i would recommend 8.10
<Shadow__X> you want something stable
<Shadow__X> alpha is for testing and bug fixes
<holyscott> would I have to do anything with mysql or roots or passwords, or just the setup program?
<Shadow__X> when installing from live cd that is taken care for you
<holyscott> awesome
<holyscott> once I have it installed and running, it is safe to install kde or gnome over it?
<Shadow__X> uh i wouldnt because its meant to just work along
<Shadow__X> unless you  are going to be running a frontend somewhere else
<Shadow__X> i mean yeah you could just depends on how strong your system is if it will handle it well
<Shadow__X> normal workload with mysql and mythbackend
<holyscott> I have a modern gaming pc
<holyscott> 4 gigs
<Shadow__X> ah alright
<Shadow__X> cpu
<Shadow__X> ?
<holyscott> 3gig core2du
<holyscott> 8800gt
<holyscott> thanks so much for the help
<Shadow__X> yup
<Shadow__X> so yeah do that i will most likely be here i have no issue helping you set it up
<Shadow__X> i really like mythtv
<holyscott> does it use alot of cpu while recording or runniing?
<hads> Depends what you're doing
<holyscott> what is your system?
<newmythh> If I have multiple capture cards for Digital and Analog, does myth automaticall switch between them when I press the channel up button, or do I have to tell it?
<kingartus> HAllo...
<kingartus> i have a Problem with my Live TV...
<kingartus> video and sound are not syncron...
<kingartus> what can i doo
<kingartus> the Video is 2to3 Secons earlyer than sound
<kingartus> can somewone help me?
<tgm4883> !sound | kingartus
<Zinn> kingartus: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Sound_Troubleshooting
<woski> hey
<woski> i was setting up my remote and lcd and my mytht control centre disappeared from the menu.  where is it to run it from the cl?
<tgm4883> wombo1, mythbuntu-control-centre
<woski> thank you sir...apparently it got uninstalled somewhere
<woski> omg...
<woski> so, i installed mcc and now irw doesnt work
<woski> i now get "connect: No such file or directory"
<woski> installing mythbuntu-control-centre wouldnt have killed lircd, would it?
<thedarkone> hey all
<thedarkone> i get this error when i do mythburn
<thedarkone> ERROR: Failed while running growisofs.
<thedarkone>  Result 1, Command was: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video -V "Name of DVD" /home/username/.mythtv/temp/work/dvd
<thedarkone> Please check the troubleshooting section of the README for ways to fix this error
<thedarkone>  ------------------------------------------------------------
<thedarkone> Terminated
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-27
<thedarkone> anyone here
<woski> hi
<woski> i've a dilemma
<woski> i can get my ir and lcd working (showing codes in irw), but how do it get them recognized by myth?
<Shadow__X> woski, you need to have a lirc config file for myth
<woski> how/where do i do that?
<woski> i mean, what is the file in particular
<Shadow__X> tell mythtv what to do with the codes
<woski> cause Im sure i can find the mappings for my specific remote somewhere
<woski> is it lircrc?
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Remote_Controls
<foxbuntu> woski, mythbuntu-lircrc-generator will get you started
<Shadow__X> true
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote by example lircrc as well
<woski> im afraid to change anything as it took forever to get the ir/lcd working!  lol
<foxbuntu> is it an MCE remote?
<woski> its a rebadged imon pad
<foxbuntu> well even still
<woski> probably awfully similar to mce
<foxbuntu> if the lircd.conf is in place to support the remote codes, (which can be tested with irw), mythbuntu-lircrc-generator will create the associated lircrc file to make the remote work with mythtv
<woski> yeah, i'd read that somewhere about using mythbuntu-lircrc-generator.  but the only guide that i've found that supports my ir/lcd hardware removes mcc.  if i try to reinstall it, it breaks my ir. so it looks like i'll have to make it manually or find the file somewhere on the net that maps to my remote
<foxbuntu> woski, no
<foxbuntu> woski, mythbuntu-lircrc-generator is seperate from mcc
<foxbuntu> mcc utilizes it, but it is indeed seperate
<woski> oh ok, yes.  you're right... i misread
<foxbuntu> woski, read where?
<foxbuntu> what are you reading?
<woski> what you said earlier
<foxbuntu> oh
<woski> sorry
<woski> ok, its not installed.  now I'm afraid that if I install it, it'll depend on the other file that seems to break my IR.
<woski> im paranoid because it takes so long to get back to working :)
<Shadow__X> do a backup then
<woski> is there a good/quick suggestd way to backup/recover?
<Shadow__X> you could rsync everything to a hd
<Shadow__X> and if it goes bad boot live cd and rsync back
<Shadow__X> unless someone else has a better idea
<woski> can i run do an apt-get install test to see what it'll install as dependencies?
<Shadow__X> uh i am not familiar with that
<Shadow__X> so i can not say
<woski> hmmm, looks like with -u flag
<woski> ahh... looks like it'll install lirc which will bust my manually installed one
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X>  dont know you ahve to work with foxb untu on that one
<woski> thanks for your help shadow.  i may have found a file that i can just slip in manually
<Shadow__X> yup i think more thanks need to goto foxbuntu though but yeah aslong as you get it working
<Shadow__X> thats the ultimate goal
<Stemming78> FRESH installation of 9.06...  Unable to get Mythtv Backend Setup...  ERROR:  Unable to login to database...   HELP!!!
<Stemming78> 9.04 - alpha 6
<Stemming78> anyone online?
<Shadow__X> its recommended to use a stable build
<Stemming78> Thanks shadow....  I was on 8.10...  Now trying to get this 9.04 up and running - nothing!  any suggestions?
<Shadow__X> i would use 8.10 i dont see why you would upgrade to an aplha build
<tritium> Shadow__X: there is a beta out as of today, as well.
<Stemming78> Fresh install - new build
<Shadow__X> yeah but they are for fixing bugs and all that
<Shadow__X> not supposed to be 100 stable builds
<Shadow__X> Stemming78, the mysql pass for myth should be in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt but you can also look at loogs
<Shadow__X> logs*
<Shadow__X> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tritium> Shadow__X: and alphas are even less stable
<Shadow__X> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Shadow__X> tritium, right i am just saying stability and reliability wise
<Stemming78> 2009-03-26 10:24:30.595 Writing settings file /home/mythtv/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<Stemming78> 2009-03-26 10:24:30.731 Closing DB connection named 'DBManager0'
<Stemming78> 2009-03-26 10:24:30.885 Unable to connect to database!
<Stemming78> 2009-03-26 10:24:31.091 Driver error was [1/1045]:
<Stemming78> Some more log
<Stemming78> QMYSQL3: Unable to connect
<Stemming78> Database error was:
<Stemming78> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Stemming78> Just wierd!!!!
<Shadow__X> make sure that password is right
<Shadow__X> thats in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Shadow__X> make sure thats right
<tritium> Shadow__X: the beta would be better for you in both cases
<Stemming78> Zinn:  Thanks....   Did not have the first set (did 2 and 3)....
<tritium> Shadow__X: wrong nick, sorry.  Yes, your advice to use 8.10 is sound.
<Shadow__X> :)
<tritium> Stemming78: I meant to point out to you that the beta is out today.
<tritium> Shadow__X: :)
<tritium> But again, Shadow__X has the right advice to stick with 8.10 for now.
<Shadow__X> yeah easier for everyone involved
<Shadow__X> tritium, does 9.04 even have trunk or something
<Shadow__X> whats so alluring about it
<Stemming78> tritium:  so BETA 6.1 is better than the v6.0 that I installed
<Stemming78> Updates should take care of this I would presume
<tritium> Stemming78: 6.1?  6.0?  What version numbers are those?
<Stemming78> On Mythbuntu 9.04 Beta 6.0....   6.1 was released today
<Stemming78> ... Alpha 6.0
<tritium> Stemming78: no, the beta was released today.  Alpha 6 was released sometime back.  There is no 6.0 or 6.1
<Stemming78> tritium:  link?
<tritium> Stemming78: for what?  The beta?
<Stemming78> This is what I see on the site:  Mythbuntu 9.04 Alpha 6.1 Is Here!
<tritium> Stemming78: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/9.04/beta/
<Stemming78> Thanks!
<Shadow__X> NO 8.10 ONLY
<Shadow__X> lol
<Stemming78> going to try that one... Otherwise, back to v8.10.... (Shadow)
<Stemming78> Thanks guys!!!
<Bert_2> Hi, does anyone know how likely it is that someone will ever make a linux driver for the Nvidia TV tuner cards ?
<hads> Didn't know they made any
<Bert_2> hads: NVTV TV tuner: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvtv_winxp_mc_1.20.45.html
<Stemming78> Cannot run MYTHTV BACKEND:  No UPnD found....  *Fresh Installation.  Using the IP address as host.  Been running ainto road blocks
<Stemming78> No log files for backend (/var/log/mysql/)
<superm1> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Stemming78> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f6010c3b6
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> !database | Stemming78
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about database
<superm1> hm
<superm1> !mysql | Stemming78
<Zinn> Stemming78: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Shadow__X> Stemming78, what version are you running and what did you do since last time
<Stemming78> on 8.10 now
<Stemming78> Fresh installation last night....
<superm1> Stemming78, follow those steps to fix your database
<Stemming78> Same problem as I had with the 9..04 Alpha 6.0
<Stemming78> I have done them....   Wondering if this has ANYTHING to do with my router settings?
<Stemming78> Swapped routers from my last installation.. Old copy of Mythbuntu worked on it however.
<Stemming78> Have it Satic set on IP address of 192.168.1.101
<Stemming78> I am at a loss here guys
<Shadow__X> in mythbackend setup us ip address no hostnames
<superm1> if you are still getting those errors that we see in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log, the issue is still your database
<Stemming78> Got it working....  Followed the steps from ZIM only this time I entered in the IP address rather than localhost
<Stemming78> THANK YOU!!!!
<Stemming78> *ZINN
<superm1> sweet
<Stemming78> you guys are great!
<byt3m3> i guess no one here can help with mythtv on OSX?
<superm1> byt3m3, not really the right place for help w/ it at least.
<superm1> #mythtv-users is a better bet
<byt3m3> ahhh
<stegel> i am working with a mythbuntu install of xubuntu and a siig soundwave 5.1 soundcard but I have no sound at all, aplay -l detects the card as "ICE1724
<kingartus> hey...
<kingartus> maby one of you can me Help...
<kingartus> in Mythbuntu, i cnfigur my TV card... and it works... bu the Sound is not Syncron to the Video
<kingartus> i use the Sound out from my TV card (hauppauge) into the line in from my PC
<kingartus> sound is always befor the Video 2-3 seconds
<hads> You will be listening to sound live when you shouldn't be.
<hads> I don't really know how framegrabber cards work so probably won't be much help.
<hads> You need to listen to the sound from the recording, not from the capture card directly.
<kingartus> yes
<kingartus> but how?
<tgm4883> !sound
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Sound_Troubleshooting
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-28
<jamesd> does anyone have problems with nspluginviewer hogging the cpu.. hangs at 100%
<darthanubis> jamesdi DON'T USE THAT PLUGIN ANYMORE. wHY ARE YOU SSTILL USING IT?
<darthanubis> sorrry for the caps
<darthanubis> I meant "I" doon't use it anymore
<darthanubis> why are you?
<jamesd> darthanubis, i want to watch you tube videos..   and its what mythbuntu set it to use..  i use the 64bit version of mythbuntu.. and haven't got it to play flash plugins yet.
<jamesd> any hints on how to make flash work.. i installed all the flash stuff in apt-get...
<darthanubis> I don't have a mythbuntu box specifically, ,y desktop is my myht box. But I use the 64bit flash plugin straight from Adobe
<darthanubis> search the forums
<darthanubis> google anything like that
<darthanubis> remove the nonfree-flash package and grab the plugin straight from Adobe
<darthanubis> puit the plugin in the plugin dirs and thats that
<darthanubis> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<jamesd> darthanubis, thanks.. finally got flash working
<darthanubis> glad it worked for you!
<LyosNorezel> I'm setting up a Mythbuntu box... I plan on using two 2GB SD cards (what I have available) and a 64MB CF card... I plan to use the CF as /boot... but I am unsure how to divide the filesystem between the two 2GB SD cards... any thoughts on this?
<LyosNorezel> more details: I'm going to install both parts of myth on this box (frontend and backend), the actual storage for the system will be located on a OpenFiler server.
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 Now Released http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/release :: Come test Mythbuntu 9.04 Beta http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/beta :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751668
<tgm4883> !release
<Zinn> Mythbuntu 8.10 http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads    - Latest Development Release - Mythbuntu 9.04 Beta http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/beta
<gumpert345> hi, I switch channels quite fast, does it switch faster, when I have more than 1 dvb-s card?
<inteliwasp> i have a pvr-1600 that has a remote, i am trying to install mythbuntu and it is asking for what type of remote, do i slesct pvr-150?
<tgm4883> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> !mythbuntu-testing
<Zinn> to enable the mythbuntu-testing PPA, please go to http://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-testing/+archive/ppa and add the sources.list entries for your distro version (gutsy, hardy, intrepid) to /etc/apt/sources.list
<tgm4883> !weekly
<Zinn> Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy and Intrepid.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883> @learn mythbuntu-testing - to enable the mythbuntu-testing PPA, please download the .deb from http://tinyurl.com/mythbuntu-testing and install it.
<Zinn> I just learned: mythbuntu-testing - to enable the mythbuntu-testing PPA, please download the .deb from http://tinyurl.com/mythbuntu-testing and install it.
<mike_hurley> so i just installed the 9.04 beta and was wondering where the old screensaver setup dialog went to?
<mike_hurley> i see a applications > settings > screensavers menu, but it doesn't have an option of none
<mike_hurley> i see the power settings dialog at applications > other > power management is assuming from somewhere the inactive timeout is 10min...where can i set that timeout in the beta?
<HappyHater> I need some help getting my remote working with lirc
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-29
<Kohai_UT> I'm a newbie trying to install mythbuntu 9.04 beta.  When it gets to detecting hardware, my screen goes through several iterations of blank with red dots (messed up video) to a stop watch cursor icon.  then it hangs at a blank messed up screen.
<Kohai_UT> It seems like it was trying to test video resolution support since sometimes the stop watch cursor icon looked stretched.  The machine is running, just seems like my video is out of whack.
<Kohai_UT> Chipset is nvidia and I tried to isntall with both the nvidia driver and the open source driver option with the same results. Any ideas?
<darthanubis> Kohai_UT, newbie and beta do not mix, why?
<darthanubis> how much "testing" can a newbie perform anyway?
<darthanubis> you should be using 8.10 which is STABLE
<Kohai_UT> I should say I'm a newbie to mythtv, but not to linux.  I'm interested in features that are coming in .22 and may dable with some of the features in development.
<Kohai_UT> I seem to be testing the install so far!
<Kohai_UT> It looks like if I wait long enough (5+ min), it starts the rotating again.
<Kohai_UT> I'll submit it as a bug against 9.04 beta.
<Kohai_UT> Thanks, good night all
<MythbuntuGuest88> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Stemming78> Problems with MYSQL - unable to get BACKEND running....
<Stemming78> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ffe827b2
<Stemming78> Ran:    1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0      2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database       3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Stemming78> anyone online that can answer this?  Unsure as to WHY a fresh installation has problems getting MYSQL to install properly
<Stemming78> bump
<Stemming78> PLEASE help...  Dont want to do another install!!!
<Stemming78> I think this may be the problem (Step 1 - left blank for password)
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, what are you doing different from the normal install?
<Stemming78> mythbox@mythbox-backend:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<Stemming78> Failed to connect to database (incorrect admin password)
<Stemming78> Failed to create or modify database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<Stemming78> Nothing...   FRESH installation and at Mythtv Setup - getting no unod found, then cannot login to database...   4th time installing software
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, a blank password __will__ work but is not suggested for security reasons, my first question is,  is the frontend on the same machine as the backend?
<Stemming78> What I changed on my box - 1. added a 2cond drive to run OS from   2. Another PVR 500 card (now have 2).    3.  New Motherboard w/ AMD processor
<Stemming78> Previous box worked fine after installation....
<Stemming78> Yes, this is a Frontend and Backend machine
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, which release are you using? (8.10?)
<Stemming78> Installed 8.10 and it crapped out (same problem) so I tried the 9.04 v6.2 beta
<Stemming78> On 9.04 now -   much faster install as there is NO LONGER a graphical interface for 8.10 -  installs like 6.10
<Stemming78> *cannot use the mouse for 8.10 with MUCH more settings to input
<Stemming78> foxbuntu: just tried again to set the passwords/ip address (this time with a password)...  getting same error message Failed to connect to database (incorrect admin password)
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, ah...leave the IP alone
<Stemming78> I did...  Only this time set a MSQ root password
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, on a Primary Master Backend (until you add remote frontends) the IP needs to be set to 127.0.0.1 in both IP fields
<Stemming78> I have a remote frontend - just turned off atm
<Stemming78> will try again...
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, ok then if you have a remote frontend, did you enable the MythTV service during the install?
<Stemming78> yes
<Stemming78> OK,  now it is working.....  set the IP address to 127.0.0.1 and selected "NO" to remote frontend
<Stemming78> Now, is there a setting in MCC that can be selected for Remote Frontend to work without having to change this again?
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, are you using the root username and password in MythTV Backend Setup?
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, for MySQL yes, but you will need to change the backend settings to allow frontends
<Stemming78> no....   root is ///*** and mysql is *****12
<Stemming78> explain
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, what?
<Stemming78> to get remote frontend to work
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, in the MythTV setup where you are getting the error, what username are you using?
<Stemming78> not sure...  it is working now though...  would have to have to go back and it fails agian
<foxbuntu> if it fails when you go in, then its not working, its still configured wrong
<Stemming78> ok, so go back in (  sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database ) and allow for remote frontend?
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, why are you trying to do things with dpkg-reconfigure to set the passwords?
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, at this point you _have_ deviated from a normal installation
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, not that we cant make that work...but I want you to understand where you are at
<Stemming78> These are the steps I found to fix issue I was having (unable to login to database:  MYSQL)     1.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0     2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database   3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Stemming78> I realize that....  but fresh outof the box it wouldnt work
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, thats a method to reset the mysql root user password and then reset the backend databased and apply those changes to mythtv-common
<Stemming78> ok...  so what now?
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, run: mythtv-setup
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, actually, have you setup a static IP, or setup DHCP reservations on your network for your master backend?
<Stemming78> Router has 192.168.1.101 set static for master backend
<Stemming78> nothing set on the machine
<Stemming78> *static
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> then in mythtv-setup, General > set the IPs to that IP
<foxbuntu> well before we do that...lets enable remote frontends
<foxbuntu> open up MCC
<Stemming78> k...  switching between screens so there will be a delay -   2 computers connected to the TV\
<Stemming78> at MCC
<foxbuntu> np
<Stemming78> enable MYSQL Services?
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> then click apply
<Stemming78> OK - finished install...  Mythtv Setup now runnning ...   change both local and master IPs to 192.168.1.101
<Stemming78> * two fields
<foxbuntu> yes
<Stemming78> ok - 1. General is setup.....
<Stemming78> Complete the other settings I suppost
<Stemming78> *suppose
<foxbuntu> yes
<Stemming78> What do I use for the WinTV PVR500?  analog?
<Stemming78> that is new to me...
<foxbuntu> no, IVTV
<foxbuntu> or its PVR-xxx or something similar
<foxbuntu> not Analog V4L device
<Stemming78> This is NEW settings from before...   with IVTV -   getting dev/video0,1,2   then jumps to dev/video24,25,26
<Stemming78> PVR500 has 2 tuners...   Have 2 istalled
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, you want, video0,1,2,3
<Stemming78> I know....  dont have the 3 as an option
<foxbuntu> try typing it in
<foxbuntu> or from the terminal try: ls /dev/video*
<foxbuntu> and see what exists
<Stemming78> output:   http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m53c8645a
<foxbuntu> so video3 is there
<foxbuntu> just go ahead and type it into mythtv-setup then
<Stemming78> put not an option in the IVTV
<foxbuntu> what?
<foxbuntu> for the video device you typed in: /dev/video3, correct?
<Stemming78> typed it in and it reverted back to 0
<Stemming78> ONCE setup that is....   Think the tuner may be of issue?
<foxbuntu> what?
<Stemming78> I can manage with 3 tuners....
<foxbuntu> you tried to edit one that was already setup?
<foxbuntu> you need to type it in when you are ADDING a new tuner
<Stemming78> nm....  I got it.... oops
<Stemming78> scrolled through a list
<Stemming78> sorry fior the confusion
<foxbuntu> ok
<Stemming78> Ok....   Runnning Mythfilldatabase....
<Stemming78> Now TRYING to mount the MOVIES and VIDEOS that are stored on my Vista box....
<Stemming78> Here is what I have done in the past --  rusty....  Maybe I am missing something
<Stemming78> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m3e2cbbbf
<Stemming78> Do I need to cmodify exports?
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, the filesystem should be smbfs
<Stemming78> ?
<Stemming78> not cifs
<foxbuntu> cifs in your fstab needs changed to smbfs
<Stemming78> thanks
<Stemming78> same error
<Stemming78> Fstab file:   http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m528c9158
<Stemming78> .smbcredentials file:   http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m19f0b4de
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Stemming78> thanks...  will mess with that.
<Stemming78> BTW, I know you are in the building business...  How is the company going?
<Stemming78> Also, should mention there is a new way to network if you havent already heard about them -  Power Over Ethernet.
<Stemming78> Link to supposedly the best ones on the market.
<Stemming78> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-BL-PA100KTA-Ethernet-Definition-Communication/dp/B000FZXHGO
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, I know all about those networking technologies
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, I am in beta testing with my products
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, I have hardware that fits my insane requirements finally and I am happy with how it works
<Stemming78> very good...  frind of mine just told me about them... thought I would pass the info on.
<mnabil> guys , how can i preconfigure ubuntu deb package with know user name and password for mysql  ,or how can i do this in the preseed file
<MythbuntuGuest72> morning
<MythbuntuGuest72> I am having trouble setting up my remote.  I am using a homebrew serial receiver.
<MythbuntuGuest72> IT was working in mythbuntu just fine until last night
<MythbuntuGuest72> I was pluging somthing into a different serial port and had to set uart to 16550A
<MythbuntuGuest72> once that was done, lirc stopped working.  I reset all serial ports back to uart none, but no joy
<MythbuntuGuest72> Lirc starts and when running irw or irrecord, i can see them attaching to lircd
<MythbuntuGuest72> but irw does nothing on button press and irrecord bails after 10 seconds of not seeing button presses (but they are being pressed)
<MythbuntuGuest72> im pulling my hair out, I have followed http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Serial_Lirc_Install with no sucess
<MythbuntuGuest72> helpers?
<Aksor> hi guys
<Aksor> I really need some help
<Aksor> I'm new to linux and I made the mistake of installing powersave and mythbuntu will not boot now
<Aksor> I get past the logo and then it gets a cursor blinking in the top left corner then drops down to the (ramfs) prompt telling me it can't find init
<Aksor> I can mount the disk using the live cd but not sure what to do from there
<crxlpy> hey superm1 just got the trunk mytharchive, making an iso now. no errors so far w00000t
<crxlpy> just thought I would give feedback since you helped me out last week
<MythbuntuGuest00> anybody on?
<MythbuntuGuest00> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Aksor> Must be a sunday everybody still sleeping
<Aksor> never mind I fixed my own problems
<Guest83135> Hi! I'm a Fedora user sorry... anyway as I can't find any #Fedora-mythtv channel I'm posting here...
<rhpot1991> Guest83135: you'd be better off in #mythtv-users
<Guest83135>  I have a problem, I created a channels.conf file using the  scan utility... when I try to import it into mythtv (0.21) it crashes the application... any suggestion?
<Guest83135> rhport1991: ok, thanks...
<bmsleight> Hi, I have been running my myth machine for a about three years. Time for a hardware upgrade. I am thinking of 3 of (Hauppauge Nova-T 500 dual digital TV tuner) - giving 6 unique feeds. To give extra flexibility or even more cards.   So the question is how many tuner cards is silly ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-29
<superm1> me
<Daviey> superm1: you are of no use to me :)
<supermario> me 3
<Daviey> heh
<BullCreek> There seems to be a problem with the lucid beta1 alternate cd where partman can't handle partitions > 2TB anymore.  I'm using the alternate cd in lieu of the mythbuntu beta1 cd due of course to the fact that your desktop build doesn't include support for mdadm.  I started a thread for it in the forum and filed a bug on launchpad (probably should have been against partman instead of the kernel as I don't think it is a kernel problem after lookin
<BullCreek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436325
<BullCreek> I know quite a few mythbuntu folks use mdadm so was thinking it should probably be addressed before lucid goes gold if possible.
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] problem with large partition and 10.04BETA - Ubuntu Forums
<BullCreek> FWIW, it would be great if you could somehow hack your live cd to include mdadm - maybe not a full blown ui for configuring it like the alternate cd has, but at least to where it could recognize pre-existing arrays and include the option of installing on them - particularly since grub2 can now boot from a raid5 or raid6 md device.
<BullCreek> If one of you guys is savvy in the the machinations of how the partman stuff works and could give me some pointers I might even have some cycles to work on it.
<superm1> BullCreek, i think the intention is to eventually be able to support mdadm in the live installer
<superm1> BullCreek, you should test with the most recent alternate daily image though to see if it's been fixed since beta
<superm1> if it isn't, then please file a bug
<Daviey> superm1: yeah, it's been a wish list for 3 years IIRC :)
<BullCreek> i tried yesterdays daily build and it had problems and todays wasn't out yet when I checked this morning.
<superm1> it had other problems?
<BullCreek> yes, the cdrom device was not found and the six sata drives on my motherboard were also not found
<BullCreek> I will try todays if it is out there now
<BullCreek> looks like the 3/28 builds must have not worked for some reason as there are no isos in the folder like for the 3/27 builds - maybe they don't do them on Sunday or something
<BullCreek> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20100328/ is the right place to be looking right?
<Zinn> [cdimage.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) Daily Build
<superm1> they do them every day
<superm1> but it looks like they failed for today
<superm1> oh i heard about the bug you had from yesterdays
<superm1> there is something wrong with the updated kernel
<superm1> BullCreek, have you tried just apt-get installing mdadm before running ubiquity?
<superm1> for live disks that is
<superm1> i thought the partition handler didn't freak out entirely if you made the arrays outside of it and wanted to use them
<superm1> in which case we could always just include it in our pool for people like you until it's got proper support to make the arrays
<BullCreek> i tried apt-getting mdadm back in the day on the livecd and it wouldn't pick up the array but that was way back in hardy days or even before if I recall - so it might be worth a shot to try it again (thanks for the suggestion).  I agree that that would be a sufficient fix in that it is really easier to configure/build/manage the array on the command line than using the gui anyway.
<superm1> i remember at the last UDS that was an item of discussion and someone raised that it might do that today
<BullCreek> I apt-getted mdadm - did an "mdadm --assemble /dev/md0" and appear to be off the races - ubiquity correctly puts a gpt partition on the array, and had no complaints about its size.  Hopefully it will work - should know soon.  Thanks for the help!
<BullCreek> When they have a working daily build of the alternate cd again I will try it and if it is still broken I will file a bug against partman unless you have a better suggestion. I will also outline this fix in the bug.
<superm1> BullCreek, sounds great thanks.
<dewman> so i got a new card today (well used) a pctv hdpci. I am still having the same issues as before when scanning channels. i dont get all the channels and some of the channels have music on them rather then tv. could that indicate that the channels are encrypted?
<dewman> since this card has two tuners in it, i need to configure both tuners dont i?
<matmatmat> my channel scan (which is m3u parsing) doesnt do anything
<matmatmat> earlier it gave me an error in the console at least when the file formatted improperly
<matmatmat> now that ive found the right format, it just sits at 0% and says tuning
<ball> I think I just found a way to justify the cost of a Mythbuntu box.
<styelz> tivo?
<ball> styelz: No, but we're supposed to pay the cable TV company something like US$ 16/month for an abyssmal DVR
<ball> ...perhaps it's more than that, I forget.  If I build a Mythbuntu DVR that works, eventually it will pay for itself.
<ball> ...hopefully.
<ball> ...and will be less sucky.
<dewman> and your wife/gf/parter will be happy
<dewman> or husband
<ball> dewman: She's really not happy with this DVR.
<dewman> lol...mine isnt happy with me right now. upgraded to cable and it hasnt worked for a month....lol
<dewman> my fault on the not working.... I only configured the digital side of the capture card and not the analog side....
<dewman> couldnt figure out why i was only getting 20 channels instead of 90
<ball> I raided savings to get Cable television installed.
<ball> :-/
<dewman> well i am going to raid the savings to get raid... =P
<ball> RAID-1?
<dewman> not sure yet...I have a dl580 sitting idle....so i need to figure out what I am going to do with that, it already has a fiber card in it....
<ball> FDDI?
<ball> ...or Ethernet?
<dewman> for a san...
 * ball blinks
<ball> Fibrechannel?
<dewman> yep.. thats it...
<ball> Just because you have FC, doesn't mean you have to use it.
<ball> If it makes sense in your application, that's fair enough.
<dewman> it was a good buy on the box....of course, the power bill will probably kill me..
<ball> Does MythTV benefit greatly from a quad core processor, especially if I buy a dual-tuner card?
<mrand> ball: as long as they aren't frame grabbers, tuners don't chew up cpu.
<mrand> video decoding can chew up some cpu if you don't have video decoding offload (like Nvidia VDPAU).  For standard def, VDPAU isn't really needed, but if you're buying a video card anyway, might as well buy one that can do it, even if you don't move to HD until later.
<ball> mrand: any particular nVidia chip to look for?
<rhpot1991> ball: depends on your price point and needs
<mrand> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/NVidia_Cards
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] NVidia Cards - MythTV
<rhpot1991> there are some nice 9500/9600 silent cards
<mrand> that list looks old
<rhpot1991> and then there are things like the ion boxes that also work very well
<rhpot1991> !frontend
<Zinn> Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<mrand> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<rhpot1991> mrand: very :)
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] VDPAU - MythTV
<mrand> That list looks new
<rhpot1991> GT220 is prob a good card to get now, not sure if anyone ever came out with a silent cell version
 * rhpot1991 is all about the silent
<mrand> I have decent hearing, but I swear I really have to load my machine down with all sorts of flash sites playing on a background website in order to be able to hear my combined FE+BE with 2x750 GB drives that sit 5' to the right of my TV.  Hell, even when I'm sitting right in front of it, I barely hear it.
<Zinn> mrand: Please watch your language.
<ball> rhpot1991: I think even the GeForce 210 has a fan now.
<ball> ...sadly.
<rhpot1991> I spent more money than I should have on a 1tb silcent cell 9600
<rhpot1991> was the only card I could get to fit in my case though, so it was a good investment
<ball> I'm going to have to build a whole new machine.
<mrand> ball: it can be cheap or expensive - all depends on what you want to do.  I went kinda middle of the road, but overall I'm not a fan of overspending on computer stuff because tech prices come down so quickly.
<rhpot1991> ball: do you already have anything mythtv in place?
<ball> mrand: I'm not in a position to overspend.  What's the bare minimum?
<ball> rhpot1991: No.
<rhpot1991> I'd say you want to build a nice dual or quad core machine, with a nice big hard drive
<rhpot1991> look for a nice board with VDPAU capable video, or get a separate card for this
<ball> 4 Gbytes RAM sufficient?
<mrand> quad is overkill.  I have a cheap dual-core E2200 (2.2 GHz) that keeps up with everything I throw at it.
<mrand> 2 GB is enough RAM.
<rhpot1991> ya I'm on a dual core 5000+
<rhpot1991> pleanty fine
<rhpot1991> and 2gb of ram on one, 4gb on another (it was on sale)
<rhpot1991> might want to break 2gb if you do onboard video, since you will want to devote 512-1024 of that to video
<ball> Hmm... okay
<mrand> I guess it depends on what else you plan on running on the system.  If it is *only* Myth BE+FE, then I think that 2 GB is enough, even with video memory.  If you're like me and run a zillion other apps on that same machine (including this irc session, along with NX that I'm connected to it with), then going above 2 GB could help slightly.
<ball> Is VDPAU a binary thing, or open source?
<mrand> VDPAU is binary.  But until Intel manages to get their stuff straight, or AMD finally spits out something usable, it's the best thing going.
<rhpot1991> supposidly ATI has the same now, but its not in debian or ubuntu, and doesn't work with mythtv yet
<ball> Hmm...
<ball> Presumably VDPAU contains things that are missing from Xvideo
<zyberzero> Hi! Today I've got an ION based HTPC  (Intel Atom + Nvidia 9400M). It works fine, but here's the catch: I've got a Full-HD-projector (thru HDMI), a regular monitor (VGA) but I also want to have my old thick TV as well - which uses S-video. What's the most simple way to connect the old TV? I can live with only one output/time, but I want to have the offloading of h264 files.
<rhpot1991> zyberzero: that might be tough getting it hooked up to the old tv, IIRC there was a thread on the mailing list with people trying to do the same you might want to check that
<zyberzero> rhpot1991: okay, thanks. Can you remember any keywords for me to search for?
<mrand> zyberzero: if all else fails, there are VGA -> composite "scan converters."  I get some color banding on mine, but it's functional.
<mrand> I bought mine on ebay for $20 as I recall.
<rhpot1991> zyberzero: not really, I just searched quick here and couldn't find it
<mrand> Some may have less banding - maybe I should have spent more.
<rhpot1991> mrand: just put it towards a fancy new tv instead :)
<zyberzero> mrand: yes, I used to have one of those in early -00, I may have that somewhere in my "good-to-keep"-boxes.
<zyberzero> rhpot1991: okay, thanks for your help! :)
<zyberzero> Btw, have anybody heard that myth hangs up the whole computer while watching recorded tv?
<mrand> rhpot1991: heh.  Course, the TV I want probably doesn't come with VGA input, so I'll still need to buy a video card with HDMI (or else swap motherboards with my wife - she has an Intel G35 with buildin HDMI).  All this means that I should have just bought a video card to begin with rather than the stupid scan converter.
<mrand> zyberzero: it is borderline impossible for it to hang the whole computer... have you tried ssh'ing in from another machine?
<mrand> Or telnet.
<zyberzero> It hangs. I can't SSH, the display on the front stops at the time when it hangs etc.
<rhpot1991> zyberzero: when does this happen, watching video, in the menu?
<zyberzero> watching video
<zyberzero> never ever
<rhpot1991> you running VDPAU?
<mrand> can't ssh?  Wow.
<zyberzero> Yes, VDPAU is activated
<mrand> zyberzero: you running auto-builds?
<zyberzero> mrand: I'm running the packages from ubuntu.
<rhpot1991> upgrading to audobuilds may help
<rhpot1991> you should use QT painter to avoid a potential memory leak issue
<rhpot1991> and there are some tweaks to xorg that may help you as well
<zyberzero> Ok! I think I've actually changed it to OpenGL as I thought it would be smoother.
<rhpot1991> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/Fmu8cy4j
<rhpot1991> there is my xorg.conf
<rhpot1991> points of interest, you want UseEvents off  (I commented mine out, feel free to delete)
<rhpot1991> Enabling tripple buffer and disabing composite may help with tearing but shouldn't really affect your crashing issue
<rhpot1991> I'd venture you would be best served upgrading to the latest nvidia drivers from our autobuilds
<zyberzero> Okay, I'll try that!
<zyberzero> Thanks one more time for your help!
<rhpot1991> you will have to dist-upgrade when installing, it will remove the old nvidia and put the new ones in
<rhpot1991> no problem, good luck
<camelreef> good evening from Scotland
<camelreef> just a question
<camelreef> is there any know transiant issue with the packages in Lucid at this time ?
<camelreef> I've just lost all my tuners, inputs and other storage groups info on a reboot
<camelreef> the DB appears fine, but the BE or mythtv-setup appear lost
<camelreef> mythtv-setup shows close to nothing
<camelreef> I'm a bit stressed
<camelreef> the last DB backup I have is from Saturday, from .22, before the upgrade
<camelreef> I could backup the current DB and restore the pre-.23 and see what it does
<camelreef> but if the pb is non-DB related, I might as well save the time
<mrand> camelreef: there are no known problems.  Do you have any idea what happened?  Did you update software?
<mrand> Have you checked over any logs?
<rhpot1991> camelreef: try to repair the db?
<rhpot1991> I've seen issues where a crash happened and data seemed lost but after db repairs all was good
<camelreef> well, I had done normal lucid upgrades
<camelreef> I do not remember if there was any BE packages in that
<camelreef> I rebooted the system at noon
<camelreef> I shut it down this evening
<camelreef> added a disk
<camelreef> turned it back on
<camelreef> did not check anything
<camelreef> formatted the disk
<camelreef> mounted it
<camelreef> then did a massive and long cp from one disk to another.
<camelreef> that created big I/O wait
<camelreef> as expected
<camelreef> I went into mythtv-setup as I wanted to add some directories to storage groups
<camelreef> and I notices the loss of the storage groups
<camelreef> and saw the loss of cards, inputs, etc...
<camelreef> the weird thing is that when I look at the DB, all the info is there
<rhpot1991> did it ever work after upgrading to lucid?
<camelreef> capturecards, cardinput, channel, etc...
<camelreef> mysqlcheck said all was OK
<camelreef> and yes, it worked flowlessly from Saturday evening (lucid+.23 upgrade) to this evening
<superm1> camelreef, what's your build number and are you on autobuilds?
<superm1> i'm wondering if that new patch for the group magic didn't work right on autobuilds last night
<camelreef> I'm on pure lucid
<superm1> okay that can't be it then, nvm
<camelreef> + medibuntu, but that should make no difference
<mrand> so you're saying the contents of the database appear to be there and correct. Is the backend running?  does it show anything interesting in its log about missing tuners, etc?  What happens when you fire up a frontend?
<camelreef> ok, one answer at a time :o)
<camelreef> if I fire up a front end I cannot watch Live TV
<camelreef> I can watch a recordin
<camelreef> but that's the only storage group lest in mythtv-setup
<camelreef> let me check the rest of the functionality
<camelreef> mythvideo  shows content
<camelreef> and it can play files
<camelreef> said files are in one storage group normally
<camelreef> that storage group is not seen in mythtv-setup anymore
<camelreef> but all the onfo is still in the storagegroup table
<mrand> backend log complain that you don't have any tuners defined now?
<camelreef> backen is obviously running
<camelreef> let me look at the logs
<camelreef> backend logs show no complains during the lunch time reboot so far
<camelreef> hmmm, a backen start when nothing should have happened i mid afternoon
<camelreef> wow!
<camelreef> tons of SQL errors!
<camelreef> let me look further
<camelreef> trying to correlate timing sith syslog events
<camelreef> those errors happened during shutdown
<camelreef> correlating with sudo logs
<mrand> so the database maybe got corrupted and didn't get shut down, or had problems shutting down, perhaps?
<camelreef> let me see
<camelreef> poweroff issued at 18:10:14
<camelreef> first SQL error message at 18:10:16.067
<camelreef> nothing in syslog about MySQL shuting down after the issue of poweroff
<camelreef> no real info in syslog at all
<camelreef> 18:10:27.907 backen restarts
<camelreef> 18:10:27.929 Unable to connect to database!
<camelreef> tries multiple times to connect until machine is off
<mrand> Is that maybe somewhat expected?   I would have hoped that the backend would down first before sql, but maybe sql was shut down first and backend was still trying to talk?
<camelreef> so we have the sutdown scenario/timing
<mrand> camelreef: I certainly don't know for certain... just asking if that is maybe a possibility.
<camelreef> I just have binary logs for mysql
<camelreef> mrand, it looks like ot
<camelreef> it
<camelreef> so, let's look at the SQL error message befor complete sutdown
<camelreef> 2010-03-29 18:10:16.067 Error preparing query: SELECT chanid, useonairguide FROM channel, dtv_multiplex WHERE serviceid        = :SERVICEID   AND       networkid        = :NETWORKID   AND       transportid      = :TRANSPORTID AND       channel.mplexid  = dtv_multiplex.mplexid AND channel.sourceid = :SOURCEID
<camelreef> 2010-03-29 18:10:16.068 Driver error was [2/2006]:
<camelreef> QMYSQL3: Unable to prepare statement
<camelreef> Database error was:
<camelreef> MySQL server has gone away
<camelreef> 2010-03-29 18:10:20.803 DB Error (Looking up chanID):
<camelreef> Query was:
<camelreef> SELECT chanid, useonairguide FROM channel, dtv_multiplex WHERE serviceid        = :SERVICEID   AND       networkid        = :NETWORKID   AND       transportid      = :TRANSPORTID AND       channel.mplexid  = dtv_multiplex.mplexid AND channel.sourceid = :SOURCEID
<camelreef> Bindings were:
<camelreef> :NETWORKID=9018, :SERVICEID=16288, :SOURCEID=1, :TRANSPORTID=12291
<camelreef> Driver error was [2/2006]:
<camelreef> QMYSQL: Unable to execute query
<mrand> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<camelreef> Database error was:
<camelreef> MySQL server has gone away
<camelreef> mrand is right
<camelreef> MySQL gone before backend
<camelreef> oops,, sorry
<camelreef> all SQL are just queries for data, not modifications
<camelreef> ok, let's look at the startup
<camelreef> 18:33:36 syslog resumes
<camelreef> 18:34:00.932 backend restarts
<camelreef> let's look at syslog in-between
<camelreef> 18:33:53 mysql starts
<camelreef> 18:33:57 favia /etc/mysql/debian-start[1851]: Triggering myisam-recover for all MyISAM tables
<camelreef> last entry is usual for mysql starts
<camelreef> nothing else in syslog
<camelreef> backend logs now
<camelreef> 18:34:04.101 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<rhpot1991> camelreef: might be easier if you pastebin the entire logs, or run mythbuntu-log-generator
<camelreef> 18:34:04.546 Current MythTV Schema Version (DBSchemaVer): 1254
<camelreef> I will post all
<camelreef> but I want to do my digging too
<camelreef> first sign that something is wrong: 18:34:05.588 DiSEqCDevTree, Warning: No device tree for cardid 24
<camelreef> and then stuff about DTD mux and chans
<camelreef> oh well
<camelreef> so something got killed during poweroff
<camelreef> running log-generator
<camelreef> what package is it in?
<camelreef> not in a package, apparently
<camelreef> ok, posted the logs on my web site
<camelreef> http://www.youplala.net/~will/htpc/20100329/
<Zinn> [www.youplala.net] Index of /~will/htpc/20100329
<camelreef> remeber, poweroff issued at 18:10
<camelreef> rhpot1991, logs are posted
<mrand> what you described certainly seems to be reflected in the logs.
<camelreef> the only thng we can get from the logs is indeed the MySQL shutdown before the backend
<camelreef> or died somehow
<camelreef> there isn't anything else to get from that
<camelreef> frontend logs show absolutely nothing
<camelreef> messages same thing
<camelreef> sooooo......
<mrand> Yeah, I wouldn't expect it to.  The likelihood  of mysql dying on its own right then seem pretty small to me... more likely that the shutdown terminated the process.  Safest thing to do for now (until this can be sorted out) is to shut down mythbackend first, then shutdown the rest of the machine.   I'd try repairing your database, and if that doesn't work, restore.
<camelreef> the database never showed any error on mysqlcheck
<camelreef> that is also weird
<camelreef> sooo.....
<camelreef> I will take a dump of the current broken (?) db
<camelreef> restore my .22 DB
<camelreef> start the backend
<camelreef> start mythtv-setup and go through the DB upgrade phase
<mrand> yes, or mythtv-setup.  I think either one will upgrade the database.
<camelreef> yes, probably mythtv-setup first
<mrand> don't need to start backend before firing off mythtv-setup... it'll just shut it down.
<camelreef> then the backend
<camelreef> then the frontend
<mrand> yep
<camelreef> then hunt orphan recordings from the last 2 days
<camelreef> np, kids cartoons
<mrand> everything is a learning experience ;-)
<camelreef> here we go
<camelreef> stop backend
<camelreef> backing up current broken DB using phpmyadmin
<camelreef> dropping all tables
<camelreef> importing 0.22 DB
<camelreef> ok, restored
<camelreef> going to mythtv-setup
<camelreef> and all the rest
<camelreef> ok, all is back
<camelreef> indedd a broken DB
<camelreef> indeed
<camelreef> probably from MySQL going away before mythbackend
<camelreef> want a bug about it?
<mrand> Very interesting.  Yes, please attach those two log files to a bug if you could.
<camelreef> with pleasure
<camelreef> against mythtv-backen, I presume ?
<mrand> camelreef: either backend or mythbuntu.  The ticket can be moved around.
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> I'll use ubuntu-bugs
<camelreef> then atatche the 2 logs
<mrand> Awesome.
<camelreef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/551277
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #551277 in mythtv (Ubuntu): “mythtv-backen stopped after mysql on shutdown causing database corruption”
<camelreef> how's that ?
<camelreef> with typo and all...
<camelreef> corrected the typo
<camelreef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/551277
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #551277 in mythtv (Ubuntu): “mythtv-backend stopped after mysql on shutdown causing database corruption”
<mrand> camelreef: that will certainly provide the developers with a reminder to check it out.
<mrand> greatly appreciated.
<camelreef> np
<camelreef> thanks for the attention
<superm1> camelreef, oh man that's messy.  i dunno how we can fix such things....
<camelreef> really ?
<superm1> well all the processes get sent the TERM signal at the same time I thought
<camelreef> ouch
<superm1> i'm not sure you can really control which one goes down in what order
<camelreef> maybe it was one in a million
<camelreef> I had shut down the machine a few times since the upgrade
<superm1> although there are things like pre-stop scripts i think for upstart jobs
<camelreef> or maybe I was hit by a solar flare or whatnot
<camelreef> but the logs are there
<camelreef> and I think that the one thing vsible is that mysql went down before mysql
<camelreef> not much else is visible
<camelreef> the real problem could be hidden
<superm1> is mysql an upstart job these days?
<superm1> i forget it if it got converted
<superm1> although maybe i converted it
<superm1> yeah i did - that's right
<superm1> so maybe there is a way to set dependencies on the way down
<camelreef> that would be excellent
<camelreef> could you do that on the way up to?
<camelreef> I may remember an occasion when the backen was waiting for mysql
<camelreef> I may be wrong, though
<camelreef> anyway, good luck with that
<camelreef> off to bed for me
<camelreef> ttyl
<superm1> cya
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-30
<benomatic> strange, strange problem.  prolly not myth, but can't be sure:  my HD and my (text) login screen flash on and off at the same rate., over and over.  making the screen an invitation to a seizure.  and meaning my HD is going far crazier than I would expect (no recording, tv, etc. at all right now)  any suggestions on where to start diagnosis?
<benomatic> also note -- if i turn on num lock, it blinks same pattern as well.  funky hardware?
<puff> Hm, I'm not getting a dhcp response.  I've tried rebooting.  I plugged the same cable into my laptop, get a response no problem.
<puff> But not on the mythbox.
<guyforget> hi, i'm having trouble getting a separate frontend to connect to my backend. i have a laptop running mythbuntu from a usb drive and when i put in my info and click test connection, I get a fail result. I can go to firefox though and type in the backend's ip address with port 6544 and see the status page.. i'm using the password from my backends mysql.txt file, and nothing is showing up in the mythbackend.log file fr
<guyforget> om this
<guyforget> found the answer.. i need to comment out bind = 127.0.0.1 from the my.conf mysql file
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> can we addin option to use IceTV as a source for guide data in the same way it gives you an option to use Schedules Direct if you are based in the US please....or the record i DO NOT work for IceTV I just think it would be good to include it as an option so users can select it from the drop dowm box then enter their user\pass as they would with Shedules Direct and they're done
<pmcenery> bug #549459
<pmcenery> I see the retrace has now completed.
<ScumBag> Hey anyone around to give me some help?
<ScumBag> I'm having some issues with apt-get, a hashsum mismatch
<ScumBag> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/repos/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net]
<ScumBag> W: Failed to fetch http://uk.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/trunk-0.22/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<ScumBag> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Daviey> ^^ answered elsewhere
<ScumBag> Sorry if this it the wrong channel guys.
<Daviey> ScumBag: no, it is the correct channel
<Daviey> I just happend to see you mention it elsewhere first :)
<ScumBag> n00b status.
<Daviey> ScumBag: nooo
<ScumBag> Well using & asking questions on IRC , very much a big n00b.
<ScumBag> sorry about that vpn dropped out
<pmcenery> mrand: you around?
<mrand> Sporadicly
<pmcenery> lol. Ok. Just wanted to see if you'd noticed the backtraces have come back...
<pmcenery> They look very Qt'ishly orientated
<mrand> Yep.  Doesn't look like our retracer does us any good still.  -dbg package is still the best tool we have for that.... thanks for running it.  I attached us to the upstream ticket, so we'll know when they fix it.
<mrand> Everything does.  Mythtv makes uses of every QT function they can.
<pmcenery> Ok. Am I the only one who's seing this?
<mrand> There was an exisiting bug open upstream, so certainly not.  I haven't had a chance to try it myself - my test machine is kinda messed up, and my frontend doesn't have a DVD drive.
<pmcenery> It could be a 0.23 thing. When I was using minimyth, I'm sure it worked, but that was quite a while back
<pmcenery> mrand: should I try the could_fix... patch?
<mrand> pmcenery: it would be awesome if you could.   We have "Patching and building from source" in http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/recipes, but I can't guarantee every step is up-to-date.  Also, mythtv and mythtvplugins are probably trunk, so I'd back up your database first (although it is possible the schema hasn't changed on trunk yet, so you might be ok).   Or were you thinking of downloading mythtv from upstream source and building?
<pmcenery> mrand: I'm testing against the latest source package on the build server. apt-get source, add the patch and dpkg-buildpackage
<pmcenery> I maintain two debian packages... so I should be ok with it ;)
<pmcenery> Its building now....
<mrand> cool.
<mrand> pmcenery: if you can help improve that recipies page, I'd love to.
<pmcenery> mrand: I'm a bit pressed for time at the moment, but later in the year, I can get more involved.
<mrand> awesome
<pmcenery> I've been running mythtv since late 2006, so I've been round the block with it a bit.
<mrand> Yeah, I could tell.
<pmcenery> I noticed there might be a missing build-dep on the 0.23 mythtv source package.
<mrand> pmcenery: really?
<pmcenery> I've done an apt-get build-dep mythtv, and then built against it, and I get this...
<pmcenery> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/bSRPXFvk
<mrand> pmcenery: bummer.  Would you like to open a ticket on it, or shall I? :-)
<pmcenery> I need some karma...
<mrand> Yeah, I don't.  go for it!
<pmcenery> against "mythtv"
<mrand> I believe so.  It can be easily moved if not.
<pmcenery> I want to try using reportbug...
<mrand> pmcenery: Hadn't heard of reportbug... have to give it a try.  ubuntu-bug collects system info and throws it in the report for you... does reportbug also?
<pmcenery> Mmm. just seen its not supporting the Ubuntu BTS at the moment. Its a Debian thing
<pmcenery> You can report bugs at the command line, and it mails the BTS for you
<mrand> pmcenery: On launchpad, you can certainly comment on bugs and change their status via email -  I assume you can report them that way as well.  Bug they have to be pgp signed.  I haven't looked/tried, actually.
<pmcenery> I'm just trying to find the actual page where you report a bug on launchpad. Its not easy!
<pmcenery> Great if apport launches it for you...
<mrand> pmcenery: ubuntu-bug mythtv will launch a browser and take you there.
<pmcenery> Ah. I'm working on it remotely... so I had to manually do it. I've found it now though
<mrand> Yeah, I'm no big fan of the launchpad UI.
<pmcenery> mrand: Its filed as bug #551769
<Zinn> Bug 551769 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "Missing build dependency on mythtv source package" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/551769
<pmcenery> brb
<pmcenery> Do you know what is missing offhand so I can kick off my build?
<mrand> pmcenery: as far as I know, those are standard things installed via QT4...
<mrand> Or should be.
<mrand> So that's what I'd check first.
<mrand> Googling appears to say that you're missing the qt header files.  Maybe supposed to be included in a -dev package for qt?
<mdisieno> okay, heres  my problem. I am running ubuntu karmic on my htpc and am trying to push it up to my vizio vx37l at 1920x1080. What I am running into is the edges of my screen are cut off no matter the resolution. I am using a geforce 7900gt with dual dualink dvi ports, on one of those ports i have a dvi-d single link cable going from the htpc to dvi>hdmi adapter for the tv. My first though was the pc, but it works beautifully wi
<mdisieno> th rgb-vga, so I'm lost, any ideas?
<pmcenery> mrand: back. I see. I've uninstalled all the qt3 packages now
<pmcenery> retrying build
<pmcenery> I do think a build-conflicts would be good
<pmcenery> mdisieno: Is that just X which runs over the edges? Or mythtv?
<pmcenery> Which version of the nvidia driver have you got?
<mdisieno> pmcenery, x
<pmcenery> Have you tried the nvidia driver team's latest beta PPA package to see if its any better
<mdisieno> pmcenery, no i havent, is the ppa on their site?
<rhpot1991> mdisieno: your original message cut off
<pmcenery> mdisieno: Is that the VDPAU one that you have installed?
<rhpot1991> at "worked beatifully wi"
<mdisieno> rhpot1991, ah, with rgb/vga
<rhpot1991> mdisieno: sounds like overscan, which is normal.  You can normally tell a TV not to do that in your menu, or hook it up over VGA or a similar PC input to stop that
<mdisieno> pmcenery, sorry,vdpau?
<rhpot1991> personally I like having a little overscan, so you don't see the garbage outside of the video, your tv will normally do this with a cable signal
<pmcenery> mdisieno: If you list the packages installed : dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<pmcenery> The vdpau version (on-chip accelerated decoding of x264, etc) will be listed as...
<pmcenery> Ah. They may all include that feature now.... the package listed will include nvidia-185-libvdpau
<mdisieno> pmcenery, yes, i have it mdisieno@media-center:~$ dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<mdisieno> ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                 173.14.20-0ubuntu5                          Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<mdisieno> ii  nvidia-185-kernel-source              185.18.36-0ubuntu9                          NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<mdisieno> ii  nvidia-185-libvdpau                   185.18.36-0ubuntu9                          Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix
<mdisieno> ii  nvidia-185-modaliases                 185.18.36-0ubuntu9                          Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<mdisieno> ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                  96.43.13-0ubuntu6                           Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<mdisieno> ii  nvidia-common                         0.2.15.1                                    Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<mdisieno> rc  nvidia-glx-173                        173.14.20-0ubuntu5                          NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<mdisieno> ii  nvidia-glx-185                        185.18.36-0ubuntu9                          NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<mdisieno> ii  nvidia-kernel-common                  20080825+1ubuntu2                           NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<mdisieno> ii  nvidia-settings                       180.25-0ubuntu1                             Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driv
<mdisieno> mdisieno@media-center:~$
<mdisieno> errr sorry, meant to cp my pastebin
<mdisieno> http://pastebin.com/yGwzeeUu
<pmcenery> mdisieno: Here is the link to the VDPAU "latest driver" PPA https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Nvidia Vdpau Team PPA : “Nvidia Vdpau Team” team
<pmcenery> Not sure its a driver issue though. How much overscan are we talking about?
<mdisieno> like half an inch on all 4 sides
<mdisieno> enough to cut off my tool bar
<pmcenery> I cant remember if nvidia-settings has anything useful that you can fiddle with. I dont think so though
<pmcenery> Have you got any other HDMI devices that you can test with. I'm assuming you dont see this with any set top boxes?
<rhpot1991> thats normal for overscan
<rhpot1991> your tv does that with other devices as well, you just aren't used to seeing them without overscan
<pmcenery> I've got the cheapest TV you can buy - Hanspree xv 100 32" - with crayon all over it ;)
<pmcenery> rhpot1991: I'm guessing you just need to make sure there is no cropping of the edges configured in mythtv, if there are no TV settings to reduce overscan...
<mdisieno> pmcenery, well the issue is inherent in x as well, thus confusion
<pmcenery> mdisieno: Are there any overscan settings on the TV you can see in the menu's?
<pmcenery> It could be handling overscan differently on the VGA to the HDMI port...
<rhpot1991> well there are some things you can do to reduce it, such as mess with the nvidia settings, but yes the proper way to deal with it is with the tv itself
<rhpot1991> google for your tv and how to deal with it
<rhpot1991> some let you only adjust a single hdmi port
<pmcenery> mdisieno: have you seen this: http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t46201.html
<Zinn> [forums.nvidia.com] NVIDIA Forums > NVIDIA Linux Overscan on HDTV
<mdisieno> pmcenery, no there isnt ,and im having trouble adding that ppa to my reps, i cp it right over and still have the same issue
<mdisieno> pmcenery, no i havent
<pmcenery> Not sure it will help you seeing as there dont appear to be any settings for overscan on the TV
<dewman> hello everyone...
<pmcenery> I've found some references to people trying modelines, but I can tell you that my attepts to fiddle with them have mostly ended in misery
<mdisieno> pmcenery, is there a reason i cant add that ppa to my reps, it wouldnt allow the add button to be clickable
<pmcenery> Usually because the TV does whatever it wants no matter what you try and tell it
<pmcenery> Mmm
<pmcenery> Did you add "ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa", and it wont let you click Add?
<mdisieno> pmcenery, yes, i found out why ,accidently hit /
<pmcenery> can also do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<pmcenery> Not entirely sure its going to help, but you can say you've tried the latest bleeding edge drivers...
<mdisieno> pmcenery, i got it in, installing 195 right now
<mdisieno> pmcenery, E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-195_195.36.15-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa2_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib32/libvdpau_nvidia.so', which is also in package nvidia-185-libvdpau 0 :(
<pmcenery> Mmm, that is a bit of a problem.
<pmcenery> You may need to force overwrite it
<mdisieno> pmcenery, fixed, removed 185 libdvpau first, then installed 195 over ,brb reboot
<pmcenery> if it all goespear shaped, uninstall them and reinstall the old one
<pmcenery>  Ok
<mdisieno> back
<pmcenery> any luck?
<mdisieno> pmcenery, same issue ,but i havent tried anything new config wise
<mdisieno> pmcenery, im getting sick of nvidia-settings though ,it wont save to my xorg.conf
<pmcenery> Ok. You may need to look at modelines, but I've never had any real success
<mdisieno> says failed to parse existing x config file /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<pmcenery> Yes. There is no xorg.conf anymore. Its mostly dynamically configured, but it will accept a config file
<mdisieno> pmcenery, where is that at if i may ask
<mdisieno> pmcenery,  okay ill cp my xorg.conf.new to xorg.conf
<pmcenery> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the original location for it.
<mdisieno> am im looking for metamode?
<pmcenery> I'm not sure whats in the nvidia settings. I dont think modelines are in there. they are usually added manually, and its a right pain in the arse
<Zinn> pmcenery: Please watch your language.
<mdisieno> pmcenery, how shall i do that then?
<pmcenery> You may want to start googling for your TV make and model and "modeline"
<pmcenery> They usually go in the Monitor section of the xorg.conf file.
<mdisieno> pmcenery, found, but for the lower res. im looking for my 1080i which the tv is at now
<mdisieno> pmcenery, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Talk:Vizio_VX37L
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Talk:Vizio VX37L - MythTV
<mdisieno> Zinn, where im at right now, but thats for 720,when right now my tv is putting out 1080i via my hdmi to dvi adapter
<Zinn> Hi mdisieno, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mdisieno> Zinn, oh....
<Zinn> Hi mdisieno, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mdisieno> like talking to a wall
<mdisieno> Zinn vizio vx37l
<Zinn> Hi mdisieno, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mdisieno> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<pmcenery> mdisieno: you may want to try those settings.
<pmcenery>  What resolution is it coming up with now?
<mdisieno> pmcenery, even though its a lower res? right now 1080i via switching to 1920x1080 in nvidia settings
<pmcenery> Well... start with that and see if the overscan is fixed
<pmcenery> or underscan as you may appear to need
<pmcenery> You can change resolution later if this appears to be heading in the right direction.
<mdisieno> pmcenery, okay,   also i came from gentoo to ubuntu,how can i restart x? same as gentoo /etc/init.d/xdm restart?
<pmcenery> I've gotta run shortly...
<mdisieno> pmcenery, ah poo,you have been so much help
<pmcenery> sudo service gdm restart (lucid), and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pmcenery> karmic and older...
<mdisieno> thanks
<pmcenery> np. I'm on here sporadically...
<mdisieno> pmcenery, so put the mode lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<mdisieno> im not sure where with this whole dynamic thing
<rhpot1991> pmcenery: is that your tv the vizio vx37l?
<camelreef> good evening from Scotland!
<pmcenery> rhpot1991: Nope, that was mdisieno's
<pmcenery> mrand: Winner. DVD is working with that patch
<camelreef> any report about tv_grab_uk_rt and libdate-manip-perl lately?
<pmcenery> camelreef: I'm using the version in my PPA
<pmcenery> camelreef: Are you on lucid?
<camelreef> yup
<camelreef> XMLTV requires a Date::Manip timezone of +0000 to work properly.
<camelreef> Current Date::Manip timezone is 1.
<camelreef> that's what I am getting
<pmcenery> On karmic I used my ppa package, and I updaetd on the weekend. Let just see what I did. I'm sure I installed my PPA package of it and it works.
<pmcenery> checking...
<camelreef> oh, Mr. pmcenery from the iPhone packages! Respect, sir!
<camelreef> <-- iPhone owner
<pmcenery> lol. Cool!
<camelreef> this is my command line:
<camelreef> /usr/bin/tv_grab_uk_rt --config-file /home/mythfront/.mythtv/tv5europe_uk_rt.conf
<pmcenery> Yep. try the packages from the PPA. Although... I think I had to install a different version of libdate-manip-perl
<pmcenery> I have this installed
<pmcenery> ii  libdate-manip-perl                         6.05-1                                          module for manipulating dates
<pmcenery> although, it may not be working again. I'm sure I installed the karmic libdate-manip-perl package to get it to work.
<camelreef> libdate-manip-perl:
<camelreef>   Installed: 6.05-1
<pmcenery> Sorry I sound vague, but I've lost track of it a bit.
<camelreef> Debian had a similar problem
<camelreef> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=560300
<Zinn> [bugs.debian.org] #560300 - xmltv-util: tv_grab_uk_rt fails with error saing Date::Manip requires a timezone +0000, this is set in code? - Debian Bug report logs
<pmcenery> Btw. I've found a sponsor for ipheth and it should be going in any day now to Debian. I'll then file the sync request for it to be included in lucid...
<pmcenery> brb... will check on that xmltv thing now. I think mine's broke again
<pmcenery> camelreef: I install this http://packages.debian.org/lenny/libdate-manip-perl and my PPA version of xmltv, and its working
<Zinn> [packages.debian.org] Debian -- Details of package libdate-manip-perl in lenny
<pmcenery> Each on their own didnt work if I recall correctly
<camelreef> pmcenery, maybe it's something that needs to go into lucid
<pmcenery> camelreef: Something needs fixing, but I just havent seriously looked at it yet. I'll try looking at it tomorrow some time.
<pmcenery> Do we have a LP bug for it?
<camelreef> don;t know
<pmcenery> I'll speak to mrand about it. Its quite a fundamental problem that
<camelreef> let me see if the xmltv package from the Debian bug works
<pmcenery> brb
<camelreef> pmcenery, the xmltv in Debian appears to do it on lucid
<camelreef> on its own
<camelreef> without changing  libdate-manip-perl
<mrand> pmcenery: skamithi was worried in that upstream bug about the patch breaking DVD mounting.  Any ill effects (either inside or outside mythtv)?  If not, I'll post a followup there that you've verified the patch.
<mrand> re: xmltv, you all talking about Bug 544522?
<Zinn> Bug 544522 in mythbuntu "[lucid] latest version of Date::Manip breaks tv_grab_uk_rt" [Undecided, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/544522
<mrand> pmcenery: ah, I see you posted a followup already.  cool.
<Daviey> pmcenery: I am on the case with the xmltv stuff
<camelreef> yes, this is indeed Bug 544522
<Zinn> Bug 544522 in mythbuntu "[lucid] latest version of Date::Manip breaks tv_grab_uk_rt" [Undecided, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/544522
<pmcenery> Daviey: thanks!
<camelreef> heading out
<camelreef> thanks guys
<pmcenery> later camelreef
<Daviey> pmcenery: It's a shame you are UK based.. would be nice to test the other grabbers :)
<Jay2k1> that launchpad bot should probably learn to follow HTTP 30x redirections
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-31
<nikitis> Okay, I need to ask a popular question.  I currently have a Fusion RT 5 Lite HDTV Tuner card.  not exactly functional with mythtv.  I want a card that will work with 64-bit Linux and 64-bit windows 7.  Any recommendations?
<Wicked> if you want hd...only real good option is hauppauge hd-pvr
<nikitis> which model?
<nikitis> That's a usb model
<nikitis> I'd prefer a PCI-e version
<Wicked> i only think there is one model
<Wicked> well..if you want to cap hd premium channels....hd pvr is the only way to go...
<Wicked> its that...or capturing free to air hd...which can very on what channels you can get
<nikitis> I don't really care fore capturing much.  I'm just wanting something to watch LOST in HD over ATSC while raiding in World of Warcraft lol.
<Wicked> ah
<Wicked> sec. hauppague makes a few good cards
<Wicked> well check out the mythtv wiki on cards....some of the hauppauge cards not everything works in linux
<nikitis> i duel-boot so option for Windows 7 64-bit as well as Linux 64 bit supported card would be great.
<nikitis> The HVR 1800 looks sweet connection wise.
<nikitis> But it's old and not sure if it will be supported for much longer
<Wicked> yea. im not really sure what you would want. best to google and check out the mythtv wiki on cards.
<nikitis> the HVR 2250 has less connections but is newer, So i don't know little intricate details such as maybe it has better reception than the 1800?  Things like that I can't google.
<nikitis> I came here for user experience
<mrand> HD Homerun is the best overall QAM/ATSC device.
<mrand> Not the cheapest, they come in single and dual tuner models.  Not the cheapest thing around, but not the most expensive either.
<mrand> oops, kill that first "not the cheapest"
<rhpot1991> I recommend the HDHR as well
<tmetro> Seting up an HDHR for digital cable. I have HRC frequencies here and:
<tmetro> ./scte65scan -H FFFFFFFF,0 us-Cable-Standard-center-frequencies-QAM256
<tmetro> found nothing. Where do I obtain other frequency tables?
<tmetro> Looks like:
<tmetro> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/180772?search_string=center-frequencies-QAM256;#180772
<tmetro> says to try http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvbtools/
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Need us-Cable-IRC-center-frequencies-QAM256 file | MythTV | Users
<Zinn> [sourceforge.net] DVB tools | Get DVB tools at SourceForge.net
<tmetro> yeah, thanks.
<tmetro> I had googled, but forgot to mine the list archives first.
<tmetro> I am a bit puzzled why they didn't just bundle them all with scte65scan. They're small static files.
<tmetro> Actually the files don't seem to exist in either of the packages published by that project. Unless they are generated during compilation, though I don't see why that would be the case.
<tmetro> Not in the Ubuntu packages either.
<tripppy> hi guys
<tripppy> x11vnc isnt working properly. i can remote desktop to the mythtv backend once, but after i close the vnc client window, i cannot reconnect unless i reboot the backend. any idea's if this is myth, ubuntu or x11s' problem
<tmetro> an easy option is to try a different VNC server. There are at least 3 that can easily be installed from packages.
<tripppy> yeah ok. thatnks
<tripppy> x11vnc was the one that worked on the current working desktop, others have created another blank desktop...
<tripppy> ill have to work around that
<tmetro> true. Vino clear shares the normal desktop session. I'm not sure about tightvnc.
<tmetro> clear=clearly
<tripppy> tmetro: you know how to make it '0' not '1'
<tmetro> you mean the X display number?
<tmetro> the bundled Vino server already does that, I thought.
<tmetro> The other thing to do is examine the x11vnc logs. It logs profusely.
<tripppy> mmm. im running mythbuntu, im pretty sure vino wasnt installed/working... off to check.
<tripppy> yeah. ok. wasnt installed. now installed, now working
<tmetro> great
<tripppy> lol
<tripppy> i just rebooted
<tripppy> not working
<tripppy> just ran vino-preferences, now it works
<tripppy> arggh
<tripppy> just running it. not changing any settings, it works...
<tmkt> morning
<mdisieno> pmcenery, im back and having no luck with modelines ,it seems whatever i do nvidia-settings screws it up
<smoovemove> hello all - is upgrading to 0.23 RC1 as simple as changing the PPA in MCC and then running the update mgr?  Currently on 0.22-fixes.
<mrand> smoovemove: yes, it really is.
<mrand> Note that 0.23 isn't released and so has some minor breakages, but overall is better than 0.22.  Probably be rock solid in a week or two.
<smoovemove> that's awesome.   new to mythbuntu, and things like that make my life much easier!
<smoovemove> (aka high waf, etc.)  Thanks mrand.
<dewman> smoovemove, waf is very important.....My waf factor is at a all time low at the moment.
<tgm4883> dewman, ?
<dewman> tgm4883, ?
<dewman> =)
<tgm4883> dewman, well my backlog only goes back a few days, but that is the 2nd thing i've seen you say
<tgm4883> the first was <dewman> hello everyone...
<tgm4883> i'm not a psychic, so it's a little hard to help you if you don't say what the issue is
<pmcenery> Hi mrand
<mrand> hey there.
<pmcenery> Just looking at testing some mount stuff on this patched version I'm running
<mrand> ah.
<pmcenery> I've done some basic command line mounts while livetv is running and there appears to be no issues
<dewman> tgm4883, ahh.....gotcha
<mrand> pmcenery: I didn't get a chance to do that last night.  Thanks.  Instead, I installed 7.10, upgraded to 8.04, then tried to upgrade to 10.04.
<pmcenery> mrand: I just tried mounting manually while mythtv is running, not running, etc, and there dont appear to be any issues
<smoovemove> dewman: sorry to hear about the waf.
<pmcenery> dvd playback is working every time now. Very well in fact. Even transcoding is not a problem
<pmcenery>  I'll provide feedback on the bug
<mrand> pmcenery: I'm busy at the moment, so I greatly appreciate it.   Maybe our activity on the bug will prompt them to fix it on the 0.23 branch.
<pmcenery> mrand: Ok. I've updated all the bug reports. Unfortunately, thats all I'll be doing today... tired...
<pmcenery> later...
<mrand> have fun!
<pmcenery> I'm back briefly... just wanted to ask the question... is anyone working on a mythbuntu plymouth theme?
<pmcenery> I'm guessing its not that hard by the look of the default Ubuntu one
<tgm4883> pmcenery, I believe there is one
<tgm4883> I think it's already in the repos
<pmcenery> tgm4883: I dont see it in apt-cache search, unless its been added in like the last 24 hours!
<pmcenery> If that is the case... we may want that to be the default theme used in the next beta release
<tgm4883> pmcenery, it should be in mythbuntu-default-settings
<pmcenery> tgm4883: Mmmm. Is is meant to be the maroon looking background with the words Ubuntu?
<pmcenery> Thats what I ended up with after a beta1 install
<pmcenery> although... update-alternatives on default.plymouth points to a "mythbuntu" logo
<tgm4883> pmcenery, I'd have to look into that, i'm at work right now
<pmcenery> tgm4883: no rush...
<pmcenery> just wanted to make sure a default install was ending up with the right logo's etc
<tgm4883> mrand, ^
<superm1> pmcenery, are you sure it's not marroon looking with the word mythbuntu?
<superm1> and if it is, then try rebuilding the initramfs and rebooting seeing if it persists
<pmcenery> superm1: Yeh... it definitely says Ubuntu. text.plymouth only has one "alternative"
<superm1> is it booting with text or graphical then?
<superm1> we dont have an alternative text one right now
<pmcenery> Graphical. Although the logo says Ubuntu. Maybe I need to rebuild the initramfs
<pmcenery> I'll check it and report back later
<pmcenery> my alternatives look like this... http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/x8wpZEX6
<superm1> according to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-default-settings/annotate/head:/debian/postinst we should have been doing that though
<pmcenery> I've only ever seen the Ubuntu logo after installing from the beta1 CD, and its had a few kernel updates, so I would have thought it would pick it up. I'll check it out tomorrow
<pmcenery> I'll report back with my findings...later
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-01
<nwidger> did the last .23 auto build update break anyone else's setup?
<ScumBag> I'm having a problem with Miro, I'm sure this isn't the place but I have to start somewhere. I can't download feeds from ezrss in Miro, but I can open them in Firefox with no problems.
<jolaren> Can someone take a look at my mythfilldatabase.. I can't get the XMLTV to work.. I've been running with EIT scanning before and it works but crashes my backend a few tmies a day
<tmkt> Hey hey..for dd5.1 and dts passthrough which codec package should i have installed? i just installed libavcodec52 used to have libdevice-extra-52 libavformat-extra-52 and the unstripped-52
<mrand> tmkt: sorry, no clue
<mrand> jolaren: if it is crashing on 0.23 with auto-builds enabled, we'd love to get a back trace.
<jolaren> I'm running the stable version, I think that's 0.22
<jolaren> mrand, think I should upgrade?
<jolaren> I just want my tv to work, I never want to touch my backend
<mrand> jolaren: 0.23 isn't released and has a few rough edges, but is fine for most people.  In general, most people see improvements, but there are some random crashes still - hard to say if it would be an improvement for you or not.
<jolaren> I tried running tv_grab_se_swedb --configure and then mythfilldatabase --manual
<jolaren> but still the same errors
<smoovemove> hello all - I recently upgraded my 0.22 (mythbuntu 9.10) to 0.23-rc1 using the control centre.  Worked like a charm, but it did not give me the Mythnetvision plugin.  What is the best way to install that and test it out?
<superm1> smoovemove, apt-get install mythnetvision, or go to synaptic, or ubuntu software center and find it there
<superm1> unfortunately that plugins page isn't dynamic in MCC based on what's available, it is hardcoded per each *buntu release
<smoovemove> superm1: great, will give that a shot.  and makes sense about MCC.
<smoovemove> superm1: thanks
<bjd> hai!
<bjd> am i in the right place to ask about installing newer myth packages with a vanilla ubuntu install?
<superm1> bjd, sure
<superm1> you can use the autobuilds on vanilla ubuntu installs too
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.org/download-type
<bjd> hm, does that url work for you?
<superm1> Yeah it does
<bjd> mm
<superm1> just hit activate autobuilds on it
<bjd> Ah, my v6 connection is broken
 * bjd fixes
<jolaren> teh fudge
<bjd> ok, the site doesn't like v6 ;p
<superm1> what's v6?
<bjd> Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' with message 'Invalid IP address...
<superm1> ipv6?
<bjd> ipv6
<jolaren> ipv6?
<mrand> ipv6?
<mrand> sorry, didn't want to be left out.
<superm1> haha
<mrand> I don't think anyone calls it v6.
<mrand> That an engine
<jolaren> me neither
<jolaren> I don't understand what I'm doing wrong with xmltv
<jolaren> drives me crazy
<jolaren> i hate fiddlin with me backend
<superm1> jolaren, 10.04, uk radiotimes problem?
<jolaren> naw the 'se' one
<jolaren> tv_grab_se_swedb --configure --config-file '/home/joel/.mythtv/swedb.xmltv'
<jolaren> and then mythfilldatabase --manual
<icewolfca> I am using Mythbuntu 9.10 and I have my HVR-1600 working, but I get pink lines on the right side of the screen, is this a know issue?
<rhpot1991> icewolfca: on every channel?  Is it a large section or maybe just a few pixels off to the side?
<tgm4883> icewolfca, analog or digital?
<rhpot1991> I was thinking possibly just junk in overscan
<tgm4883> could be
<icewolfca> its all atsc channels
<icewolfca> analog is fine
<icewolfca> its a considerable amount, i tried setting the aspect ratio etc
<icewolfca> tried all of the different decoder combinations
<icewolfca> I have searched google and I could not find anything
<tmkt> icewolf is it a vertical line from top of the screen to the bottom?
<icewolfca> yes many, verical on the right side
<rhpot1991> icewolfca: take a screenshot
<tmkt> ah..i just have the 1..
<icewolfca> how?
<tmkt> 1 line 2 pixels wide
<rhpot1991> printscreen button?
<icewolfca> ok
<tmkt> and i don't think this error shows up on the screenshot
<rhpot1991> and then throw it on something like imagebin
<jolaren> §§§
<icewolfca> ok
<tmkt> icewolfca: ati video card?
<jolaren> I really can't get XMLTV running smoothly, should It really be this much of an hazzle?
<icewolfca> yes ati
<jolaren> Spent over 3 hours with it already
<rhpot1991> heh, that might be your issue
<tmkt> did the line show up in your screenshot?
<icewolfca> even the overlay is cut off a bit hah
<tmkt> rhpot1991: yeah..i took my nvidia out
<rhpot1991> jolaren: lucid?
<tmkt> and went with the onboard ati
<tmkt> and thats my problem
<icewolfca> I am checking now
<icewolfca> what can I paste it into?
<icewolfca> the image
<jolaren> rhpot1991, mythbuntu 9.10
<icewolfca> I need to installa program
<icewolfca> what should I use for screen capture?
<rhpot1991> icewolfca: http://imagebin.org/
<tmkt> print screen should ask you to save it to your destop
<icewolfca> it does not ask me anything
<superm1> on mythbuntu i dont think we install anything that would be capable of printscreen working
<superm1> gnome uses gnome stuff to do it, and binds it
<superm1> you can install gimp and probably do it with taht
<tmkt> either way...i'm pretty sure that pink line won'tshow up on the screenshot
<icewolfca> ok I am taking a picture
<icewolfca> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1426
<Zinn> [imgbin.org] ImgBin.Org: The #1 site for free, fast image hosting
<icewolfca> http://www.imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1427
<Zinn> [www.imgbin.org] ImgBin.Org: The #1 site for free, fast image hosting
<icewolfca> closer picture to the crap
<mrand> oh wow.  Does it look like that in programs other than myth?  Like vlc?
<icewolfca> you mean the hvr-1600?
<icewolfca> in digital mode?
<icewolfca> I don't know how to test the atsc mode in another program
<icewolfca> and it works fine in the windows machine so this I do know
<tmkt> wow..that is definitely not my problem
<icewolfca> hah
<tmkt> mine is 1 line..2 pixels wide
<tmkt> i can live with mine
<tmkt> that one..i sure wouldn't be able to
<icewolfca> its pretty bad
<rhpot1991> yikes that is pretty bad
<mrand> icewolfca: atsc is a don't care.  Now that it is tuned, you should be able to capture with cat /dev/video_device_name > filename.mpg
<icewolfca> hah
<mrand> Or you can use vlc.  Or probably lots of other things.
<icewolfca> ok let me try that now and see
<rhpot1991> thats definitely not overscan, so my theory is out
<icewolfca> I am liking mythtv alot though
<tmkt> everytime i get annoyed with my pink line...i'll think of yours and smile
<icewolfca> hah
<mrand> Until you said that it worked fine on Windoze, I was going to suggest a tuner hardware problem.  If this only appears on Linux, it's either kernel (either driver or firmware) or mythtv.
<icewolfca> I thought "maybe" firmware since there are different verions of the card
<icewolfca> but I wouldn't know which to try
<rhpot1991> it almost looks like its doing an anlog size and filling in the rest with junk
<rhpot1991> I'm not familiar with that card, but I know some of them don't play nicely between analog and digital
<tmkt> so this only happens when watching video?
<tmkt> stop watching video and the lines go away?
<icewolfca> only atsc channels from /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0
<tmkt> i have hvr-1600, and no problems with the tuner
<tmkt> using DVB?
<icewolfca> if I watch a xvid or analog tv its fine
<icewolfca> the regular cable part of the card works great!
<rhpot1991> icewolfca: assuming you've looked through this: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-1600 - MythTV
<icewolfca> yes I have looked through there
<icewolfca> I will try a different firmware version
<Daviey> icewolfca: I would recommend imagemagick
<Daviey> sudo apt-get install imagemagic
<Daviey> then you can do from the console, sleep 10s ; import -window root screenshot.png
<icewolfca> the image is there now
<icewolfca> you guys think 1.5ghz is enough for 720p?
<rhpot1991> if you have an nvidia card that can do VDPAU sure, if not then most likely no
<tmkt> he's ati
<icewolfca> rage 128
<icewolfca> hah
<icewolfca> ok then I will just stick to regular cable
<icewolfca> and remove the DVB device until I get a better motherboard etc
<icewolfca> I guess the ati rage 128 is causing it to barf
<rhpot1991> once upon a time I ran 720p content on an amd athlon 1900+
<icewolfca> this is an athlon 1800
<rhpot1991> system was heavily tweaked and I was using XvMC
<rhpot1991> it "worked" but I was not really happy with it
<rhpot1991> you'd be better dedicating that box as a backend and picking up a cheap ion box for a frontend IMO
<icewolfca> yes
<icewolfca> I don't think it will play the hd content
<icewolfca> that is ok
<icewolfca> I put my vhs tapes in avi files
<icewolfca> so I can watch those as well
<icewolfca> and they work fine :)
<icewolfca> I guess because the bit rate is lower than a prom dress
<mrand> interesting way to put it.
<tmkt> video card pci?
<tmkt> pcie?
<icewolfca> its agp
<icewolfca> an older ati rage 128 pro
<icewolfca> It is a very "high performance" card
<rhpot1991> if by high performance you mean old as dirt :)
<icewolfca> hah yes
<icewolfca> I am guessing that the agp video card is the problem here
<icewolfca> not a combination of firmware and drivers
<mrand> if 720p is your goal, yeah, don't waste a lot of time on that card.
<rhpot1991> agreed
<icewolfca> yes
<icewolfca> thank you
<stevieman> To get IRBlaster working mythbuntu is there a how-to or will this work http://www.blushingpenguin.com/mark/blog/?p=24
<Zinn> [www.blushingpenguin.com] LIRC PVR-150 IR blaster support, version 3 « Mark’s Braindump
<stevieman> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<stevieman> !about irblaster
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-02
<matmatmat> hey
<matmatmat> after upgrading to lucid my computer boots into console
<matmatmat> what can i do to fix that?
<matmatmat> should i install gdm?
<superm1> how'd you install lucid?
<matmatmat> edit the sources.list
<matmatmat> changed everything to lucid
<superm1> you should never upgrade like that
<matmatmat> really?
<superm1> update manager needs to be able to handle things that changed that couldn't be represented in packaging
<matmatmat> why not.. and how instead
<superm1> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Zinn> [www.ubuntu.com] Upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 | Ubuntu
<superm1> that's the proper way to upgrade
<superm1> now for going to lucid, it's still in development, so you just need to add a '-d' argument to show development releases
<matmatmat> aside from the x thing it works surprisingly well tho ,)
<superm1> you're lucky that it went "smoothly" :)
<superm1> so now that you're broke, go and check if mythbuntu-desktop is still installed
<superm1> if it's not, you should be able to install it, and it will get the system to life
<matmatmat> should install from the scratch now?
<matmatmat> ok, will go check
<superm1> well it's up to you, you can try to recover from how the system is now.  if that works, spectacular.  if not, go grab the daily image for 10.04 and install from scratch
<superm1> !daily
<Zinn> zsync http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso.zsync  <+|+>   zsync http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<superm1> either of those commands will get you the current daily image
<matmatmat> well
<matmatmat> now it IS broken
<matmatmat> mythbuntu-desktop and gdm werent installed, got both, now it boots into a screwed x
<superm1> nvidia-current might be missing if you used nvidia
<matmatmat> its not that screwed
<matmatmat> its more a screwed xfce
<superm1> mythbuntu-default-settings missing?
<matmatmat> im getting a sort of terminal window in the left upper corner
<matmatmat> i think the screen res is ok
<matmatmat> looks pretty high when i look at the small font
<superm1> so is it logging into the failsafe-x terminal session maybe?
<superm1> type exit, and see if it kicks you to a login scren
<superm1> if so, there should be a selector at the bottom to pick different sessions
<matmatmat> cant type anything in there
<superm1> you have to bring the mouse over the terminal part maybe?
<superm1> so it can focus
<matmatmat> yeah
<matmatmat> youre right
<matmatmat> got gdm now
<matmatmat> so err
<matmatmat> can i do anything about that?
<matmatmat> i cannot pick other sessions
<matmatmat> it lets me only pick a user
<matmatmat> any idea what to do now superm1?
<matmatmat> and actually
<matmatmat> i dont have a cd drive
<dewman> diskless install! woohoo! =)
<matmatmat> i would really like to avoid that second option
<matmatmat> ya.. i know its possible
<matmatmat> but that includes some work
<dewman> its nix..... There is always work..... =)
<superm1> matmatmat, ooh fun. umm.
<superm1> if mythbuntu-desktop is installed at that point, and mythbuntu-default-settings, i dunno
<dewman> matmatmat, here you got..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4fzInlyYQo
<Zinn> [www.youtube.com] YouTube - Running rm -rf / on Linux
<dewman> hehehe
<matmatmat> i will add that to the list of things to do before i jump off a bridge
<matmatmat> anyways, installing from the scratch does have other disadvantages
<superm1> i've actually (accidentally) done that myself before
<superm1> a shell script that was supposed to clean up something with $PREFIX/
<superm1> well due to a bug in filling out the variables in the script, $PREFIX wasn't getting defined
<superm1> and of course an undefined variable in shell equates to an empty string
<dewman> I always wondered what would happen. Its nice to know that there are people out there willing to show the rest of the world..
<matmatmat> i wonder if you can actually screenrecord that
<dewman> I think it was being done in a vm
<matmatmat> ya
<matmatmat> prolly
<dewman> there is no way...
<dewman> some of the comments were pretty funny....
<matmatmat> if i get a daily build, is a way to upgrade it to the next daily build without hassle?
<matmatmat> like svn checkout
<matmatmat> just for the binary
<matmatmat> ok, there is apparently
<superm1> matmatmat, zsync between images
<superm1> or if it's installed, just use update-manager or apt-get to do it
<superm1> it's only from lucid->lucid+1 etc that you can't just s/lucid/lucid+1/ sources.list
<matmatmat> from karmic to lucid?
<superm1> same thing
<superm1> i'm just saying generically from major release to major release you need to use update manager
<superm1> for binary isos, you can zsync
<superm1> for upgrades within the release, use update manager or apt
<matmatmat> zsync as in installing from scratch
<matmatmat> or what?
<superm1> zsync downloads ISOs in a binary diff type format
<matmatmat> why would i need an iso to update
<superm1> <matmatmat> if i get a daily build, is a way to upgrade it to the next daily build without hassle?
<superm1> that's how you update to a new "daily" build
<superm1> otherwise, it's just regular upgrades like you normally would in ubuntu
<superm1> with apt-get etc
<matmatmat> i'm just confused why a cd image (if i understand correctly) is used
<matmatmat> or is binary iso something different
<matmatmat> obviously yes
<superm1> cd image == iso image. that's just how we distribute our installer
<superm1> zsync is a tool to do binary diff's of images
<superm1> so you only need to download what changed from one cd image to another
<matmatmat> yeah, i got that
<matmatmat> but if i have a daily build already
<matmatmat> installed
<matmatmat> i need a "new" (zsynced) .iso to update to the next build?
<superm1> no
<matmatmat> oh
<matmatmat> so i can obtain the daily builds with apt-get?
<superm1> yesish
<matmatmat> oh hehe
<superm1> i mean the new daily builds are just snapshots of the archive with all the debs preinstalled
<matmatmat> well, lets assume i get the .iso of todays build
<matmatmat> how exactly do i perform the update tomorrow to get the next daily build
<tgm4883> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<superm1> that or open up update-manager
<tgm4883> well, maybe a dist-upgrade
<tgm4883> or yea, do what superm1 says
<matmatmat> yeah. ok
<matmatmat> actually i'm not dumb. it just seems so.
<matmatmat> and -- well, usually it wouldnt update to trunk versions i guess
<matmatmat> but if i get the trunk version in the first place, then it does?
<superm1> we ship 0.23, not trunk right now
<superm1> if you want trunk, you need to enable autobuilds and pick trunk
<matmatmat> yeah... thats what im talking about
<superm1> i wouldn't recommend getting trunk though
<superm1> it's constantly in flux, whereas 0.23 is stabilizing
<matmatmat> i'm waiting for a ticket to be resolved that has been submitted 6h ago
<matmatmat> yeah.. stabilizing, wise choice of words
<matmatmat> so autobuilds was what i was lookin for all the time
<superm1> yeah sounds like it :)
<matmatmat> who can i bribe to look at that ticket errm
<matmatmat> its just one line of code..
<matmatmat> i guess if i get the sources and compile the modified version then everything will screwed next time i try to apt-get upgrade?
<superm1> more than likely
<matmatmat> gotta stick to bribing then
<matmatmat> scratch
<mrand> scratch is an awesome program
<matmatmat> so is mythtv
<matmatmat> works like a charme now
<matmatmat> except for that one thing
<mrand> matmatmat: was this it? http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/8269
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] #8269 (Aspect ratio changes not detected while watching H.264 SDTV) – MythTV
<matmatmat> yeh hehe
<matmatmat> i was about to bribe them but they told me it was solved to hours ago
<matmatmat> shouldve checked more often
<mrand> That should be in tomorrow's auto-builds.
<mrand> (as in tomorrow evening)
<superm1> was it fixed on 0.23 or trunk though?
<matmatmat> 0.23 i think
<mrand> yes
<mrand> both
<matmatmat> it was broken on both at least
<matmatmat> /is
<matmatmat> mhhh iptv ran reallllly smooth, now my machine is running a buttload of upgrades .. hope it wont break anything
<matmatmat> i'm still fascinated by watching tv without a physical tuner
<mrand> what iptv are you watching?  Using MNV?
<matmatmat> mnwhat?
<matmatmat> i'm using the freebox tuner thing in mythtv
<matmatmat> its dvb-ip
<matmatmat> by my isp
<mrand> ah.
<mrand> MythNetVision is what I was referring to.
<matmatmat> oh.. nah
<matmatmat> its real tv
<matmatmat> even HD channels
<matmatmat> at like 10mbit h264
<mrand> but it probably isn't available to anyone outside your isp's network.
<matmatmat> yeah
<tgm4883> what ISP?
<matmatmat> which still makes it 500 times more mobile than a sattelite dish
<matmatmat> german alice-dsl
<matmatmat> anyways, after argueing with my landlord over broken cable ill be getting sattelite tv in a month.. and of course iptv is no match to that. but its a good alternative to dvb-c here
<matmatmat> and ill have an additional tuner
<matmatmat> hm crap. dist upgrade is giving me hassle about the db
<matmatmat> unknow mysql server host "localhost"
<matmatmat> should i try 127.0.0.1?
<mrand> I'm off to bed, but it shouldn't matter.  Make sure sql is running.
<gbee> are the 0.22-fixes weekly builds still being updated?
<Daviey> gbee: not at the moment
<gbee> I backported a memory leak fix yesterday that would be worth having for those who choose to remain on 0.22 until the bugs have been worked out of 0.23
<Daviey> gbee: oh cool, i'll try and push a manual 0.22-fixes today
<gbee> thanks
<jussi01> do you guys have a devel chan?
<jussi01> ahh found it :)
<superm1> gbee, hmm doing 22 fixes weekly builds might not be easily done
<superm1> Daviey, if you figured out how to, then great :)
<gbee> isn't that what you've been doing up to now?
<superm1> well we have it set up to do two builds at most at a time
<superm1> a "-fixes" and a "-trunk"
<superm1> so when it comes time to open a new upstream fixes branch, it gets migrated over
<gbee> and you've migrated to the future 0.23 branch already?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> so 0.23-fixes builds and 0.24-trunk are happening right now
<gbee> nuts
<superm1> well all the old 0.22-fixes builds are still published from before
<superm1> it's not like we delete them, just weren't going to update
<superm1> Daviey and i can discuss how to allow these to always be built if there are fixes to old branches
<gbee> yeah, just means that anyone wanting the backend mem leak fix need to upgrade to 0.23 before it's stabilised, which usually takes a few weeks
<superm1> right
<Daviey> superm1: I was just going to do it manually, pulling in most recent autobuild from the PPA, bumping the revision and pushing again
<Daviey> (ie, not using the autobuild scripts)
<Daviey> superm1: Can you see a problem there?
<superm1> Daviey, well the -fixes packaging branch is significantly different
<superm1> oh
<superm1> i see what yo umean
<superm1> yeah that's probably sufficient
<superm1> OT: anyone want to play a quick game of wofie
<superm1>  /j #wolfie
<Daviey> gbee: 0.22-fixes should be up to date now
<gbee> Daviey: much appreciated, thank you
<bjd> yo, is there some issue where you can't modify playback profiles?
<bjd> all the options seem greyed out and i can't select/change anything
<bjd> ah, upgrading to latest build fixed it =)
<Daviey> bjd: 0.22-fixes?
<bjd> Daviey: yep
<Daviey> ok, great - bjd, that build is hot off the press ! :)
<bjd> :)
<bjd> just really thinking aloud, but suppose you have a board with spdif headers, (labelled +5v, ground, spdif out) and i've got an nvidia card with hdmi out with has spdif in headers - in theory - should I be able to use the headers on teh board?
<bjd> i can't figure if the headers are specific to asus or not
<javatexan> want to hear a funny story?  this morning my ubuntu based mythtv box did not want to boot.  It currently boots off of sda5 and sda6 is the swap.  error message was that it couldnt find UUID=xxxxx...  I then let it reboot and i went into edit on grub menu...I changed root=uuid=xxxx to root=/dev/sda5 and it works.  Once logged in, I went to /dev/disks/by-uuid and sure enough there is a entry for sda6 but not sda5....Is there a way to m
<javatexan> oh, its 9.10
<javatexan> oh, when I run update-grub now, it changed all the root=uuid to root=/dev/sda5 ...... go figure eh?
<javatexan> apparently all this happend last night when I shutdown the computer...it all worked fine yesterday/last night
<javatexan> any ideas?
<tgm4883> javatexan, thats odd
<tgm4883> #wolfie
<javatexan> i thought uuid was being used to help with removable drives and so forth, so i guess I should figure out how to get the UUID back for sda5
<tgm4883> @learn wolfie - Come play #wolfie
<tgm4883> !wolfie
<Zinn> Come play #wolfie
<tgm4883> javatexan, yea UUID is used in case the drives switch locations
<superm1> tgm4883, we can start bribing users.  if they play two rounds of wolfie we help them
<tgm4883> superm1, great idea
<tgm4883> !wolfie
<Zinn> Come play 2 rounds of #wolfie and get assistance with your issue
<rhpot1991> if they win 2 rounds of wolfie :)
<superm1> well that's not really fair, because we would just kill them over an over
<superm1> so javatexan come play two rounds of wolfie and tgm4883 will help you
<tgm4883> wait..what?
<superm1> ;)
<rhpot1991> ya I dunno whats up with that, UUID has been used for a while
<javatexan> what is !wolfie?
<rhpot1991> so long I can't remember the last time I saw something not use it
<superm1> javatexan, /j #wolfie, you'll see
<javatexan> sounds like a virus
<javatexan> ;)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> ever played 'mafia'?  it's an IRC version of it
<javatexan> ah
<superm1> we need 2 more
<javatexan> gotcha
<javatexan> brb...I hope...its telling me to reboot...cross your eyes
<Daviey> superm1: good effort :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-03
<tgm4883> !wolfie
<Zinn> Come play 2 rounds of #wolfie and get assistance with your issue
<mdisieno> i have an nvidia powered htpc that is currently having some overscan issues with its dvi > hdmi connection to my vx37l,first of all what nvidia drivers has this magical toggle i hear of for overscan, or how do i get nvidia settings not to bypass my xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ that way my modelines can do what they are supposed to
<henkpoley> Are any annoying bugs known for mythbuntu 10.04 ?
<henkpoley> Not that I should really think about updating, everything seems to work at the moment ;-). Only the exit-popup is kinda slow.
<Daviey> henkpoley: I'm using it at home in production without issue.. but that isn't a gurantee
<Daviey> if you are pretty tech savy, then we welcome more testers!
<bjd> I'm using the latest build -- anyone else get a weird character when it says "now playing" when starting live tv?
<bjd> wonder if that is theme specific or encoding issues maybe
<henkpoley> I'd say snap a screenshot (possibly with camera) and submit a bug
<henkpoley> Daviey: you know if switching pack to the nvidia proprietary driver is easy? I believe 10.04 runs with nuveau
<henkpoley> Ah, the 2.6.32 kernel also seems to fix the HDMI audio for my GT200 card. Though I have a work around for that, that works just fine (digital audio suppressed, so analog audio cable works).
<Daviey> henkpoley: I would think it is.. the funny thing is - i have no idea what i am using :)
<henkpoley> You are not playing back HD video ?
<Daviey> henkpoley: my main frontend, i just upgraded and it "just worked" with VDPAU - so i would think the non-free upgrade of nvidia driver was painless
<Daviey> henkpoley: I am.
<henkpoley> Maybe it's only for new installations, nouveau doesn't seem to support vdpau
<Daviey> henkpoley: I'm pretty confident the non-free is ok
<henkpoley> The way you talk about it, it seems that the interface to switch is still there, and working in the beta. Which isn't always the case with nvidia drivers around the time of ubuntu releases ;-)
<Daviey> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
<Daviey> (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation" compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0 Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<Daviey> (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.15  Thu Mar 11 22:01:49 PST 2010
<henkpoley> :-)
<Daviey> henkpoley: my main frontend is my only nvidia device in the house.. I didn't even think about that working, i just upgraded
<henkpoley> could you also `cat /proc/asound/version` ?
<henkpoley> Not that I particularly need HDMI audio, but it's a cable less
<Daviey> henkpoley: i use HDMI audio
<Daviey> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.
<henkpoley> thanks, that's not the version I need
<Daviey> how
<henkpoley> I believe .22 can be overriden, and .23 works out of the box
<Daviey> however i use an internal alsa mixer prior to hdmi
<henkpoley> Yes, but you do not use the GT200, which is rather new
<Daviey> ahh
<Daviey> henkpoley: > two years old?
<henkpoley> Anyways, I'm off to the scouts, got to hide some chocolate eggs ;-) (and see how much of the boats are already prepared or painted)
<henkpoley> er no, "something 200" then
<henkpoley> last fall
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> o/
<henkpoley> cheap silent card, btw
<dan> anybody know what user the "Control Centre" is run as from the "Diskless Server" page?
<dan> I'm forwarding X over ssh and when I click the Control Centre button I get "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication."
<dan> the rest of mythbuntu-control-centre works fine
<tgm4883> what version of mythbuntu?
<dan> ubuntu 8.04, can't see a version number for mythbuntu
<tgm4883> it would be 8.04
<tgm4883> I think that runs as the regular user
<tgm4883> so when you click on the diskless server page of MCC you get that error?
<dan> yeah in the terminal
<tgm4883> hmm
<dan> if i run with -X rather than -Y i get a load of python errors
<tgm4883> let me ping the dev on that, i'm not sure he is around though as he is in germany
<dan> ok thanks think it might be my lack of knowledge about ssh and X as much as anything else
<tgm4883> dan, doesn't look like he is around right now
<dan> ok, thanks for trying
<tgm4883> dan, looks like it runs as root
<dan> thanks
<dan> it's strange, because obviously mythbuntu-control-centre runs as root too, and that seems fine
<tgm4883> dan from dev "hum. we do perform some magic to mount the X11 socket (AFAIR!!) in the chroot. that can pose problems when using X11 forwarding.. maybe ssh does something differently and we don't account for that"
<tgm4883> unfortunatly diskless no longer has a maintainer, and it hasn't been ported to the new version of MCC
<dan> no worries
<dan> i will come back to it tomorrow
<avihay> What player does mythtv uses for movies in the media library? is it MPlayer?
<superm1> internal player
<superm1> (by default)
<superm1> it can be configured to use an external player if desired though on a file type by file type bases
<superm1> basis
<Daviey> since about 0.21 the Internal player works for pretty much everything thrown at it
<avihay> well, when I press a button on my remote, it shows a window titled mplayer
<avihay> I'm useing version 0.21 or whatever came with mythbuntu 8.04
<avihay> *8.04.1
<avihay> the thing is, my subtitles appear in the wrong charset
<avihay> I can get a movie to show fine under mplayer
<avihay> if I could use the same setting on the player window that mythtv opens, it should be fine
<Daviey> avihay: 8.04 is really pretty old now.. If it were me, i'd upgrade.
<avihay> yes, well, I am haveing trouble with 9.10 and myth .22
<avihay> But I think I'm starting to understand how to solve them
<avihay> the biggest problem I have with .22 is that it doesn't show my movies/videos
<avihay> everyone is all like "press menu and press refresh". I couldn't find it. in .21, when I enter the video meneger (where you can do stuff to all the videos like makeing them invisible,) it does a refresh. it doesn't seem to happen in .22
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> avihay: there is an option in the settings to get the behaviour you want
<Daviey> i'm pretty sure it's always defaulted to the "press menu and press refresh"
<Daviey> i know on .22 and .23 I have it show all content.
<avihay> It's on an NTFS paritition. I started to think for a while that that was the problem
<Daviey> i wouldn't have thought so
<Daviey> but NTFS isn't one i would recoomend
<Daviey> recommend
<avihay> I might try mythbuntu 10.04 if it comes out with .23
<Daviey> avihay: please do, for savy people we need more testers
<Daviey> I'm running it in production
<bjd> mmm, I may upgrade to 0.23 tomorrow then :)
<avihay> It's a machine for my ol'e folks.... so it has to work 100% at the things they use.
<Daviey> superm1: Regarding xmltv, upstream are releasing soon.  Which will give us a new grabber.. However, Debian unstable will have a new cvs snapshot (with the grabber fix for UK) when Debian buildd's have caught up from there back log
<Daviey> I'm thinking about syncing the snapshot, then bumping to the new release if it comes out on time
<Daviey> What do you think?
<superm1> sounds fine by me
<superm1> btw, do you know how to query if you are able to upload a particular package based on your current rights?
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> edit-acl.py
<Daviey> i have access to http://erk.daviey.com/ubuntu-archive-access.txt
<Zinn> [erk.daviey.com]
<Daviey> (lucid)
<superm1> cool
<superm1> hdhomerun-config isn't on there for some reason
<superm1> how updated is that list?
<Daviey> last night
<superm1> hm
<Daviey> Last-Modified: Fri, 02 Apr 2010 21:47:34 GMT
<superm1> i thought we were seeding it
<Daviey> xmltv is there
<avihay> so, any idea about the subtitles? maybe I should use mplayer as the external player?
<Daviey> avihay: yeah, as hardy is pretty old - it might be better
<Daviey> as i say, if it were me - i'd upgrade
<avihay> I downgraded because it didn't work with the newer version
<avihay> it just wouldn't list my movies
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-04
<avihay> I thing it's because in myth .22, when you ask for a movie, the backend uses a special protocall/mount to serve the files, and it dowsn't know what to do with the NTFS mountpoint Ihave
<Daviey> avihay: I export my media from the backend via NFS
<Daviey> you could do this.
<avihay> well, it seems like a waste, because it is the front and backend, but I'll think about it
<Daviey> oooo
<Daviey> sorry
<Daviey> didn't realise that
<Daviey> avihay: I have never used NTFS with myth, i wouldn't generally recommend it either.  It could well be a bug
<avihay> well, it was an honest mistake. microsol gave windows7rc for free. I thought it might be a quick fix to the media center issue, and now I have a 500gb hdd with 400gb taken...
<Arpman> Evening all - My mythtv-setup starts, but fails to respond to input (such as choosing an option to configure) - Is there a non-gui setup?
<tgm4883> Arpman, no
<Arpman>     thanks
<avihay> oh, yes, I've won, mythTV lost!
<avihay> the final result is mythTV:25, me:8,   but I've won the war!!!!!!!
<gspence___> anyone able to help me with my nvdia-settings.  Not strictly a myth issue but everytime i reboot my machine i have to go back into the nvidia-settings panel, and readjust the slider for "overscan" to 85 for my display (dfp-1 [samsung].  Is there any way to make this change permanent by writing something in the xorg.conf file??
<henkpoley> Don't you hate people dropping off within 15 minutes after asking a question
<avihay> ...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-29
<qwebirc74845> Anyone have experience using PVR-150 built in IR blaster?  I have had PVR-150 for a very long time, but can't find the cable that came with it for the IR Features, never needed it until now...will just a standard cable work with it in latest version of mythbuntu...something like http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4420951&sku=YYS1-2373775
<Zinn> [www.tigerdirect.com] CABLES TO GO SINGLE IR EMITTER at TigerDirect.com
<qwebirc74845> What was that Zinn?
<Zinn> Hi qwebirc74845, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<qwebirc74845> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<hot_wheelz> hi what is the usb tuner for mythtv in australia I heard somthing about an asus 3100u or somthing is that correct?
<galorin> When running a channel scan, what am I supposed to do with the conflicting channels?
<dekarl> Can anyone mark Ubuntu bugs as wont-fix? (or whatever it's called in Ubuntu land) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmltv/+bug/282656 xmltv's tv_grab_be is gone and it's not coming back.
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #282656 in xmltv (Ubuntu): “XMLTV 0.5.53 tv_grab_be error”
<tgm4883> dekarl, I can't, but maybe superm1 can  ^
<tgm4883> or Daviey ^
<superm1> done
<dekarl> thanks alot
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-30
<pac1> on ubuntu 10.10 desktop, what repository should I add to get mythtv-updates.
<pac1> !help repository
<Zinn> !help repository For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-31
<zuixro> My Myth box has started automagically restarting the frontend any time it crashes (or I kill it from ssh). Is there a way to stop this?
<qwebirc63886> Good Evening is any body around ?
<qwebirc63886> I have a Fusion HDTV DVB-T Dual PCIe that i install with Mythbuntu, Its dected the card
<qwebirc63886> but i can use it to scan
<qwebirc63886> any ideas ?
<emunson> I am having trouble with a Hauppage HVR-1600 card not being initialized properly by the kernel
<emunson> the relevant lines from dmesg are:
<emunson> [    2.188360] cx18-0: Registered device video0 for encoder MPEG (64 x 32.00 kB)
<emunson> [    2.188364] DVB: registering new adapter (cx18)
<emunson> [    2.209447] cx18-0: frontend initialization failed
<emunson> [    2.209699] cx18-0: DVB failed to register
<emunson> [    2.209802] cx18-0: Registered device video32 for encoder YUV (20 x 101.25 kB)
<emunson> [    2.209832] cx18-0: Registered device vbi0 for encoder VBI (20 x 51984 bytes)
<emunson> [    2.209858] cx18-0: Registered device video24 for encoder PCM audio (256 x 4.00 kB)
<emunson> [    2.210136] cx18-0: Error -1 registering devices
<emunson> [    2.419746] cx18-0: Error -1 on initialization
<emunson> [    2.419798] cx18: probe of 0000:04:01.0 failed with error -1
<emunson> [    2.419827] cx18:  End initialization
<emunson> THe only possible solution I have found is setting vmalloc size (I have an nVidia graphics card) but this did not work for me
<emunson> is there anything else I can try?
<emunson> Sorry for the log spam, I have the same + slightly more information at
<emunson> [    1.652851] cx18:  Start initialization, version 1.4.0
<emunson> [    1.652974] cx18-0: Initializing card 0
<emunson> [    1.652989] cx18-0: Autodetected Hauppauge card
<emunson> [    1.656867] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
<emunson> [    1.676302] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<emunson> [    1.676308] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint
<emunson> [    1.687359] type=1400 audit(1301588898.732:2): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient3" pid=629 comm="apparmor_parser"
<emunson> [    1.688027] type=1400 audit(1301588898.732:3): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=629 comm="apparmor_parser"
<emunson> [    1.688386] type=1400 audit(1301588898.732:4): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=629 comm="apparmor_parser"
<emunson> [    1.703687] cx18 0000:04:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<emunson> [    1.710305] cx18-0: cx23418 revision 01010000 (B)
<emunson> [    1.716124] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
<emunson> [    1.720269] type=1400 audit(1301588898.764:5): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/ntpd" pid=653 comm="apparmor_parser"
<emunson> [    1.933832] tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 74351, rev F1F5, serial# 7384278
<emunson> [    1.933837] tveeprom 0-0050: MAC address is 00:0d:fe:70:ac:d6
<emunson> [    1.933839] tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is NXP 18271C2 (idx 155, type 54)
<emunson> [    1.933842] tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) NTSC(M) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xfc)
<emunson> [    1.933845] tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is CX23418 (idx 38)
<emunson> [    1.933847] tveeprom 0-0050: decoder processor is CX23418 (idx 31)
<emunson> [    1.933850] tveeprom 0-0050: has no radio
<emunson> [    1.933851] cx18-0: Autodetected Hauppauge HVR-1600
<emunson> [    1.933854] cx18-0: Simultaneous Digital and Analog TV capture supported
<emunson> [    2.010479] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<emunson> [    2.010484] hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset
<emunson> [    2.010486] hda_intel: codec_mask forced to 0xf2
<emunson> [    2.010527] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64
<emunson> [    2.024534] IR NEC protocol handler initialized
<emunson> [    2.043640] IR RC5(x) protocol handler initialized
<emunson> [    2.068020] Registered IR keymap rc-rc6-mce
<emunson> [    2.068124] input: Media Center Ed. eHome Infrared Remote Transceiver (1784:0001) as /devices/virtual/rc/rc0/input4
<emunson> [    2.068177] rc0: Media Center Ed. eHome Infrared Remote Transceiver (1784:0001) as /devices/virtual/rc/rc0
<emunson> [    2.068201] mceusb 3-2:1.0: Registered Topseed eHome Infrared Transceiver on usb3:3
<emunson> [    2.068223] usbcore: registered new interface driver mceusb
<emunson> [    2.070326] IR RC6 protocol handler initialized
<emunson> [    2.111270] IR JVC protocol handler initialized
<emunson> [    2.120180] IR Sony protocol handler initialized
<emunson> [    2.137649] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 250
<emunson> [    2.141492] rc rc0: lirc_dev: driver ir-lirc-codec (mceusb) registered at minor = 0
<emunson> [    2.141495] IR LIRC bridge handler initialized
<emunson> [    2.162117] type=1400 audit(1301588899.208:6): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient3" pid=805 comm="apparmor_parser"
<emunson> [    2.162781] type=1400 audit(1301588899.208:7): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=805 comm="apparmor_parser"
<emunson> [    2.163141] type=1400 audit(1301588899.208:8): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=805 comm="apparmor_parser"
<emunson> [    2.172500] type=1400 audit(1301588899.216:9): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/ntpd" pid=812 comm="apparmor_parser"
<emunson> [    2.176050] type=1400 audit(1301588899.220:10): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=810 comm="apparmor_parser"
<emunson> [    2.184477] cs5345 0-004c: chip found @ 0x98 (cx18 i2c driver #0-0)
<emunson> [    2.188360] cx18-0: Registered device video0 for encoder MPEG (64 x 32.00 kB)
<emunson> [    2.188364] DVB: registering new adapter (cx18)
<emunson> [    2.209447] cx18-0: frontend initialization failed
<emunson> [    2.209699] cx18-0: DVB failed to register
<emunson> [    2.209802] cx18-0: Registered device video32 for encoder YUV (20 x 101.25 kB)
<emunson> [    2.209832] cx18-0: Registered device vbi0 for encoder VBI (20 x 51984 bytes)
<emunson> [    2.209858] cx18-0: Registered device video24 for encoder PCM audio (256 x 4.00 kB)
<emunson> [    2.210136] cx18-0: Error -1 registering devices
<emunson> [    2.419746] cx18-0: Error -1 on initialization
<emunson> [    2.419798] cx18: probe of 0000:04:01.0 failed with error -1
<emunson> [    2.419827] cx18:  End initialization
<emunson> Sorry for the log spam, the logs are available at http://pastebin.com/MsBUAAQ3
<emunson> My problem is my Hauppage card (HVR-1600) is not being initialized
<emunson> I have tried altering the vmalloc size because I am using an nVidia video card but this did not help
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] hvr-1600-boot - Pastebin.com
<mrand> I would google the following and see what turns up:    failed "cx18: probe of"
<emunson> did that, nothing  came up
<emunson> that is how I found the vmalloc fix, but address space is not the issue I am having
<emunson> THe other error I see is tied to IRQ's but the card seems to claim IRQ 16 without issue
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-01
<CyberKnet> Does anyone know the button combination on the remote that restarts the frontend? I neglected to write it down when I saw it during setup sorry.
<CyberKnet> "power followed by clear"
<CyberKnet> but myth exited, and I can't seem to get that to work.
<zuixro> Does anyone know how to stop mythbuntu from automatically restarting mythfrontend whenever it crashes (Yeah, weird request, I know)
<mycosys> dont set mcc to start it i would think
<mycosys> can use xfce to start it instead if you want it to come up on boot (if ur using xfce)
<zuixro> Cool, I'll try that
<zuixro> Thanks
<zuixro> Is anyone else here running the most recent -fixes build? Because my backend is completely screwed up right now.
<mycosys> zuixro - maybe more help on that in #mythtv-users
<tgm4883> zuixro, are you on an up to date mythfrontend build?
<zuixro> tgm4883 I just checked for updates and there was nothing new
<CyberKnet> any folks familiar with pcregrep in here?
<CyberKnet> trying to match the output of lm_sensors to capture all data for a particular group
<tgm4883> zuixro, what is the output of 'dpkg -l mythtv-frontend'
<zuixro> tgm4883 2:0.24.0+fixes.20110330.8
<tgm4883> hmm, nope that is up to date
<tgm4883> zuixro, when it crashes, what is the exit code?
<zuixro> It's not crashing, my backend was just restarting every 3 minutes or so, now it says it's recording, but the recordings won't play.
<mycosys> what tuners u using, jus out o curiosity?
<zuixro> Both Hauppauge, 1 HVR-1600 and 1 PVR-500
<mycosys> not related to the dibicom issue then lol
<mycosys> speaking of which - cold reboot time :(
<zuixro> Yeah, haven't done that in a while. I've just been "sudo reboot" ing from ssh for a while.
<Shadow__X> anything in logs?
<mycosys> have to do it cold to reload firmware :(
<zuixro> Shadow__X A few hours ago I had a bunch of these:  "2011-03-31 22:18:13.845 RingBuf(/var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1030_20110331190000.nuv) Warning: Taking too long to be allowed to read.." But that's the only thing that looked out of place to me
<zuixro> mycosys Imma cold reboot right now and see if that solves anything.
<mycosys> doubt it - is a pretty specific issue
<mycosys> check dmesg zuixro - you would see it
<Shadow__X> i am not sure if your tuners should be making .nuv files
<zuixro> Shadow__X I think that might have been from the transcoder failing on one of the messed up recordings
<Shadow__X> if your backend kepts failing i would delete all tuners and just try to get that stable
<mycosys> it shouldnt be
<mycosys> it should be making mpg files - they have hardware encoders
<mycosys> something is very messed up there
<zuixro> Thats why I think it was unrelated
<zuixro> The backend is stable now, it just wont record :P
<mycosys> .nuv are only made by frame grabber cards
<zuixro> I think all my recordings get transcoded into .nuvs
<mycosys> your tuner confiuguration is wrong
<mycosys> no they dont
<mycosys> do what shadow_x said
<mycosys> and read the linuxtv pages for ur tuners
<zuixro> I set them up according to the Mythtv wiki instructions
<mycosys> you have done it wrong
<mycosys> see the linuxtv wiki
<zuixro> There's no information for my tuners there: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/WinTV-PVR-500 http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-1600
<zuixro> They're both setup as hardware mpg encoders, IVTV
<zuixro> Exactly how the mythtv wiki says to set them up
<mycosys> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] Hauppauge - LinuxTVWiki
<mycosys> please tell me u didnt follow this page http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-1600 - MythTV
<zuixro> Why? It worked fine until today. It's the only information I could find
<mycosys> cos it says to use mercurial to download the drivers
<zuixro> I didn't download any drivers
<mycosys> thank god
<zuixro> Yeah it says not to do that for new kernels
<mycosys> what do you use the analog part of the card for?
<zuixro> That's my main tuner
<mycosys> ?/??????
<mycosys> how?
<zuixro> What do you mean?
<mycosys> there are no analog broadcasts in the US
<zuixro> I use it with cable
<mycosys> kk
<mycosys> no idea there
<mycosys> jus asking on #mythtv-users - couple o guys there REALLY know the ATSC hauppauges
<mycosys> (4:03:38 PM) wagnerrp: no nuvs from either of those
<mycosys> (4:03:44 PM) wagnerrp: they /can/ if you use the correct device node
<mycosys> (4:03:53 PM) wagnerrp: but that node is not /dev/video0
<mycosys> (4:04:02 PM) wagnerrp: you will get nuvs if you run a lossy transcode on them
<zuixro> Yes, and I have transcoding set up to save disk space
<mycosys> you realise it is cheaper to buy hard drives than to transcode?
<zuixro> old system with just IDE, no SATA
<mycosys> PCI sata cards go for about $15, not fast but enough for myth
<mycosys> tho - that system is prolly chewing power
<zuixro> I don't really need to keep every recording ever
<mycosys> what are the system specs?
<zuixro> P4@2.2GHz I think, 1GB ram, 160GB HDD
<zuixro> Aand backend crashed and restarted 3 times, then finally just died
<mycosys> damn dude - that is gonna CHEW the power
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<mycosys> would definitely try to avoid transcoding on it
<mycosys> is not an efficient cpu
<mycosys> also doesnt idle well
<zuixro> Yeah, hoping to build a new system soon
<mycosys> a cheap atom would perform better and use 5 times less power max
<mycosys> (4:14:10 PM) wagnerrp: mycosys: the only way you would get nuvs straight from a PVR-150 or HVR-1600 is if you are either running a very old version of mythtv, or you intentionally did something very stupid
<zuixro> I'm not getting nuvs straight from the card
<zuixro> mpgs are getting transcoded into nuvs
<mycosys> wagnerrp is amazing - am sure he can sort u out
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-02
<galorin> I am on ubuntu 10.10 and am trying to get a newly purchased ps3 bluetooth remote working, but anything regarding uinput is not working, any up to date documentation as the wiki appears out of date.
<Seeker`> it looks like in 11.04 there is a libbluray-bdj package; does this actually provide menu support for blurays, and if so, will it be used in mythtv?
<aelen_v> Just installed 10.04 but cannot mount usb memories. lshal says hald is not running.
<aelen_v> lsusb sees the sticks.
<aelen_v> And of course, I already tested: settings in Removable Drives and Media do not change anything. This happens also in Live-CD. My networking comes from 3G USB stick also.
<hipitihop> what is the default appache webserver user that mythbuntu creates , or how do I tell what it is set to
<mycoDA> huh? it normally is set up with apache 2
<mycoDA> hipitihop
<mycosys> can find mythweb at http://[servername/mythweb
<mycosys> but all of this is on the mythbuntu website
<mycosys> !mythweb
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mythweb
<hipitihop> mycosys, thanks have found what I'm looking for .. I know about the mythweb, use it all the time, just wanted to find what mythbuntu setup when it installed apache2. Answer is in /etc/apache/envvars
<mycosys> oh - misread
<mycosys> the user
<hipitihop> sore that should say /etc/apache2/envvars
<hipitihop> mycosys, np, thanks for trying
<mycosys> lol
<mycosys> if it is any excuse - it as quarter to 1 in the morning
<aelen_v> A little feedback: I just installed Mythbuntu (having used Xfce a couple of times elsewhere), it took me many hours to realise that I was auto logged into a Mythbuntu session, which does not allow me to usb sticks and connect to internet easily etc. Thus, should the default session be Xfce?
<tgm4883> aelen_v, not sure what you mean, why can't you connect to the internet easily?
<tgm4883> and why can't you use usb sticks?
<aelen_v> I'm using mobile broadband by USB stick (that needs also a special udev reload-rules, which did not take effect) . USB sticks were not mounted. Only udisks command (never heard) did that.
<aelen_v> Probably hald was not running.
<aelen_v> In "User settings">"User priviledges" there was unticked the "Connect to wireless and ethernet networks" and "use modems" as well as "Mount FUSE".
<tgm4883> IIRC, hal doesn't exist anymore
<tgm4883> aelen_v, then perhaps those are some default user changes we need to make?
<aelen_v> So, is the reason for the existence of the Mythbuntu session, that it provides a sessions which is dedicated to "only watching TV"?
<aelen_v> I have hal (0.5...) installe (Xfce 4), using 10.04.
<tgm4883> aelen_v, IIRC, hal is gone in 11.04
<aelen_v> I prefer LTS :). Changing to user priviledges did not help: usb sticks was not mounted. Even manually starting hald did not help. Only going to Xfce session solved.
<tgm4883> aelen_v, thats what is odd, I have no issues with usb sticks on my frontend
<tgm4883> I don't use a USB modem though, so internet works for me too
<tgm4883> aelen_v, this was on a Mythbuntu install, not a Xubuntu+MythTV(mythbuntu-desktop) install?
<aelen_v> Yeah, Mythbuntu 10.04.
<aelen_v> I checked: it is a feature of "Mythbuntu session", that usb sticks are not mount. See you later! :)
<Daughain> Can mythbuntu be used as for a media server hub? Most content to be accessed is on a 2T drive,not streamed from the web.
<Papaaa> www.snowlinux.de www.computerhilfe-forum.com www.cfreakz.de www.larstorbenkremer.de
<Daughain> Anyone awake?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-03
<Daughain> This is going to be a long day, I see.
<mycosys> wassup daughain
<hot_wheelz> hi the Store
<hot_wheelz> Windows & PC Solutions
<hot_wheelz> Hauppauge NOVA-TD Dual Tuner
<hot_wheelz> Hauppauge NOVA-TD Dual Tuner
<hot_wheelz> works OTB fine doesn't it
<hot_wheelz> beter than a Afatech device right?
<Harvey_B> Just installed latest MythBuntu iso and having trouble getting channels set up.. Most channels are fine, but some didn't pick up on first scan. Re-scanned and added them in, but not getting any guide information. Any help greatly appreciated!!
<kb1gtt1> Hello, I have a couple questions. I guess I'll simply blast away details and such until I've conveyed the question.
<kb1gtt1> I'm installing a fairly long time users of MythTV, been using MythDora sense 4.0. I changed to Mythbuntu because I'm changing my system and cutting the cable, as I migrate to Dish Network.
<kb1gtt1> I got the HVR 1950, which requires the latest kernel, and which Fedora doesn't use quit yet. I found Mythbuntu did use this kernel, so while changing things up, I changed to Mythbuntu.
<kb1gtt1> I found several handy how-to'
<kb1gtt1> s and such that got my HVR receiving channel 3 from my Dish receiver.
<kb1gtt1> I'
<kb1gtt1> ve apparently got a problem with hitting the return key. Sorry about those. Now that I can watch/record channel 3, I need to use the external channel change script to control the dish reciever
<kb1gtt1> My prior experience is with analog cable, and a PVR350 which worked directly, and I'm a bit ignorant about how to make it work via remote script. I have the HVR IR blaster, and I have set the IR options under MCC.
<kb1gtt1> I'm drawing a bit of a blank about why my channel scan only produces channel 3. Should that command the receiver, or should that command PVR?
<mrand> kb1gtt1: you'll likely find a much larger audience for your question on the mythbuntu forums, the mythtv-users mailing list, or #mythtv-users channel - especially with regard to channel scanning.
<kb1gtt1> Oh great, I got this channel off the mythbuntu list. Thanks for the note. I'll go post my questions there.
<Harvey_B> OK, a simple question (I hope). Can I delete indevidual channels using Channel Editor? If so, how?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-26
<adam_112> I've setup a new frontend / backend. The tuner is an hdhomerun with CC. The PC is an Dual core running 24.2 of MythTv. The graphics card is a Nvida 8600. I can record and play fine. However, when I try to stream livetv is breaks up and I get errors. usually buffering or jump file. Anybody have any ideas. If got some log if somebody is interested.
<rhpot1991> adam_112: using vdpau?
<adam_112> Yes.
<adam_112> Tried slim normal and high?  same results
<adam_112> 2012-03-25 22:42:24.358 HDHRSH(13128D8C-0) Error: UpdateFilters called in wrong tune mode  this error appears alot.
<adam_112> That is on the backend.
<adam_112> Frontend is seeing this - 2012-03-25 22:42:24.060 Player(0): Waited 100ms for video buffers AAdDdLAAAAAAAAAAA
<adam_112> 2012-03-25 22:42:24.102 Player(0), Error: Waited too long for decoder to fill video buffers. Exiting..
<adam_112> 2012-03-25 22:42:24.060 Player(0): Waited 100ms for video buffers AAdDdLAAAAAAAAAAA2012-03-25 22:42:24.102 Player(0), Error: Waited too long for decoder to fill video buffers. Exiting..
<adam_112> Oops sorry double posted.
<rhpot1991> adam_112: but recordings work fine?
<rhpot1991> could be a network issue
<adam_112> Yes.  I can record and play.  I thought of that but why would it record then?  The HDromrun is a network device.
<rhpot1991> same channels on both?
<adam_112> Only doing SD right now single stream.  So the traffice streams from the HD to the Myth box.  Then either records or play as liveTV?
<adam_112> Yes.
<rhpot1991> once upon a time there was a bug in livetv where it detected the size incorrectly and cause the wrong deinterlacer to be used
<adam_112> I will look at the netowkr stuff again to be sure.  I checked and am not seeing and on the network side.  Running a Cisco 2950
<rhpot1991> you are running mythbuntu-repos?
<adam_112> I'm running the latest version.  I downloaded the ISO and installed all the recommened updates.
<adam_112> Would they be setup from the ISO based install?
<adam_112> I didn't add anything from the ISO.   Running vanilla
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> install that and upgrade
<rhpot1991> to make sure you have the latest mythtv release
<rhpot1991> then see if the issue still remains
<adam_112> how would I set that up?  I'm not a linux guru
<rhpot1991> click on install and it should download the deb
<rhpot1991> then open that
<rhpot1991> and install
<rhpot1991> then update
<adam_112> so click on install the Mythbunto-repos package
<adam_112> Then apt-get install
<adam_112> apt-get update
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get update
<adam_112> yes sudo  :)
<rhpot1991> followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<adam_112> d@dr^sk
<rhpot1991> might need to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if it leaves any off
<adam_112> okay.  I'll try that.
<adam_112> thanks for all the help!
<adam_112> @ws^me!
<adam_112> my keyboard is going wonky
<eddief> Hi, I have a MythTV backend running under Slackware and I'm trying to use Mythbuntun on a laptop.  The frontend fails with a message saying that the timezones do not match.  How can I fix this problem???
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-27
<zuixro> Hey, I just got an HD tuner, but I have tons of SD stuff already recorded. Is there an option to automatically rerecord shows when they air again in HD?
<Shadow__X> i am having problems with my ethernet port. All of a suden i keep getting these errors in dmesg sky eth0 speed/duplex mismatch and am unsure why thats happening as i havnt done anything to the machine and up until recently Gbit has been working without a problem
<qwebirc46974> Hey guys,
<qwebirc46974> Got one question, I installed mythbuntu and my capture card is working find with w_scan. so I am getting lots of channels. Anyway I switch to mythtvbackend setup / capture card setup /switch,LNB configurator, there is a "unconnected" button. Pressing the button and nothing happes. Thats not right, isnt it? ^^r
<qwebirc46974> ok will switch pc
<qwebirc24202> Ok here I am again
<dekarl> qwebirc24202: you want to change unconnected to switch or LNB, depending on your installation
<adam_112> I'm seeing the following error: 2012-03-26 23:45:27.016 HDHRSH(13128D8C-0) Error: UpdateFilters called in wrong tune mode   New install with the latest repos installed
<adam_112> Also seeing this on the frontend - 2012-03-26 23:44:37.687 RingBuf(/var/lib/mythtv/livetv/1103_20120326234421.mpg): Waited 15.0 seconds for data to become available.. 2144 <32768
<adam_112> any body out here today?
<rhpot1991> I think the first error is ok, lets see
<rhpot1991> yep, I have lots of those in my logs
<adam_112> I think you are right.  You helped me yesterday.  I downloaded the repos and installed.
<adam_112> this is the only thing that I can find....  http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2012-February/328701.html
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] [mythtv-users] Can't Watch Live TV
<rhpot1991> so the repo update didn't fix it?
<adam_112> Did not.
<rhpot1991> that user is completely unable to watch livetv
<rhpot1991> you can watch it, its just choppy IIRC
<adam_112> Yes.  That was all I could come up with.... :)
<rhpot1991> ya so not the same issue
<adam_112> It is like something is taking to long..........  Could it be the Hard drive?
<adam_112> When cruising around in X I don't see any lagging or anything like that.
<adam_112> RingBuf(/var/lib/mythtv/livetv/1103_20120326234421.mpg): Waited 15.0 seconds for data to become available.. 2144 <32768  ---  What does this mean?   The Hard drive can't keep up or I can't get video streaming from the prime fast enough
<rhpot1991> thats normally a bottleneck issue
<rhpot1991> I wonder if its your 8600
<adam_112> here is the version I'm running - 2012-03-26 23:40:39.283 mythbackend version: fixes/0.24 [v0.24.2-26-g7b992ca] www.mythtv.org
<rhpot1991> try changing your playback profile to something that doesn't use vdpau, like normal
<adam_112> Okay. I thought I did that.   Will do it again to gather logs.    I do have a nice ati card I could try.......
<adam_112> I also have a nvidia 210 I could tryt.
<rhpot1991> ati kinda sucks since you can't offload to the gpu
<rhpot1991> the 210 would be a better test with vdpau on
<adam_112> okay.  I checked the hardware page and they claimed a 8600 would work.
<rhpot1991> adam_112: I know someone who has one and had issues with vdpau with it and the latest driver, its starting to get to being old hardware
<rhpot1991> so try a different playback profile and see what happens
<rhpot1991> if it fixes it then you know its a video card issue
<rhpot1991> if it doesn't then you wasted 30 seconds listening to me
<adam_112> Will do.  If that fixed it  I'll be bummed.  I just bought that bad boy.
<adam_112> Huh what did you say?  :)
<qwebirc55974> How do I get mythbrowser to work in Mythbuntu 11.10. Clean new installation, can see the program headers, but  "open Web Link" does nothing
<rhpot1991> qwebirc24202: I think you need to add bookmarks first
<rhpot1991> and then use them
<qwebirc55974> I tried adding bookmarks, it wouldn't open them, I went to "Browse Internet Video" and "Scan/Manage Subscriptions" and  "Update site Maps"...got a whole bunch of program "headers" (right name?) that I can see and select, but no browser when trying to open valid programs :(
<rhpot1991> qwebirc55974: I haven't used mythbrowser in ages, you might have better luck asking in #mythtv-users
<qwebirc55974>  there a better way of viewing i-Player-type content in current Mythbuntu?
<qwebirc55974> sorry, mistype, that should read "Is there...etc?"
<rhpot1991> qwebirc55974: I think this is what you want: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythNetvision
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythNetvision - MythTV Official Wiki
<rhpot1991> or
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MiroBridge
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MiroBridge - MythTV Official Wiki
<qwebirc55974> OK, thought MythNetVision was supersceded....sounds like i've got it wrong :( I'll give MythNetVision a blast...thanks guys!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-28
<adam_112> I'm trying to watch liveTV .24 with fixes. Getting the following - 2012-03-28 00:04:53.468 HDHRSH(13128D8C-0) Error: UpdateFilters called in wrong tune mode. FYI: I can record and view. Most of the time LIveTV plays for 5 sec then freezes. Then I eventually get a buffer error.
<adam_112> also seeing this in the frontend - 2012-03-28 00:04:55.210 RingBuf(/var/lib/mythtv/livetv/1573_20120328000453.mpg) Warning: Taking too long to be allowed to read..
<adam_112> One last thing - I'm also getting this - 2012-03-28 00:04:52.799 We have a playbackURL(/var/lib/mythtv/livetv/1573_20120328000452.mpg) & cardtype(DUMMY)
<adam_112> anybody alive in here? :)
<rhpot1991> adam_112: did you try changing the playback profile yet?
<adam_112> Yeah.  Tried all different kinds.
<adam_112> I think the update filters error is bogus
<adam_112> I'm concerned about the ringbuffer error.
<adam_112> what is this - 2012-03-27 23:45:40.423 HDHRChan(13128D8C-0), Error: dtv_multiplex data is required for tuning
<adam_112> Does the mtyh-ubuntu install having any firewalling going on?
<tgm4883> adam_112, it shouldn't
<tgm4883> you could do 'sudo ufw status' to find out
<adam_112> Okay.
<adam_112> This is getting very frustrating.  I can run using WMC and the HDhomerun Prime works great!  I just want to do more of a frontend / backend deal.
<adam_112> What else can I do regarding logging etc.....  Nothing in the logs really stick out.
<rhpot1991> adam_112: have you tried scheduling a recording and watching it as it records, to see if the same issue happens
<rhpot1991> also try watching live tv and running iotop
<rhpot1991> see if you can spot a bottleneck in there
<ernstp> No 0.25-channel for 12.04 precise yet?
<ernstp> oh there is, just haven't been update since the 24:th
<tgm4883> ?
 * tgm4883 sees updates as of today
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-30
<henkpoley> Is MythBuntu 12.04 / Precise in any good shape? I'm forced to upgrade some hardware, and it basically runs under Linux kernel 3.2, so I'm wondering if I can just upgrade to the newt LTS during the beta cycle.
<henkpoley> Oooh, 12.04 Beta 2 release notes have some mythbuntu specific comments: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2#Mythbuntu-1
<Zinn> [wiki.ubuntu.com] PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2 - Ubuntu Wiki
<henkpoley> I guess MCC = Myth Control Center, or somesuch ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-31
<Guest14714> Hi guys! I have a Mythbuntu 10.04 installed and running. Now my decade-old monitor gave up. So I'm going to buy a decently sized TV to replace it.
<Guest14714> I know the procedure from Windows to set up another screen resolution. After setting it, the PC will wait for 15 seconds. If you don't accept it within that time, resolution is set back to the previously running one. Is there anyting comparable in Myththbuntu 10.04?
<tgm4883> lukeer, I believe so, but I think it depends on your video card driver
<tgm4883> lukeer, oh i 10.04? I would guess yes but I don't know
<tgm4883> I don't run 10.04 on any of my machines with a graphical env
<tgm4883> I did just check my 12.04 desktop though, and the nvidia-settings did revert after 15 seconds
<tgm4883> I believe the regular ubuntu resolution thingy does as well
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-01
<Jester86_Mobile> hey guys
<Jester86_Mobile> anyone active in here?
<Jester86_Mobile> I'm having a strange error.  I cloned a vm from another machine which i know this worked fine from, that machine was running ubuntu, not mythbuntu though
<Jester86_Mobile> so assumption is that the error is caused by the OS.
<Jester86_Mobile> at any rate.  I am trying to run a headless VM from my mythbuntu server
<Jester86_Mobile> when I attempt to RDP into the vm the RDP client window just errors out
<Jester86_Mobile> it acts like its attempting to connect at first the instantly fails
<Jester86_Mobile> is there something else using port 3389?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-25
<qwebirc56669> I've got a question about myth updates if anyone is available
<Shadow__X> what type of questions
<qwebirc56669> on some of the mythtv servers I maintain for people when I update to the new mythtv fixes it resets my mysql network setting back to disabled
<qwebirc56669> I have to enable it after every mythtv update
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, how are you enabling it?
<qwebirc56669> in the mythbuntu setup program
<tgm4883> ok
<qwebirc56669> mostly because I don't know what it's doing to mysql
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, I've heard it's caused by some corruption in the dpkg database. I've personally not looked into it
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, It would be mythtv-database that is causing it to get reset
<tgm4883> specifically, this code  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5647267/
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, I'm guessing your question is how to make that stop getting reset?
<qwebirc56669> yes :)
<qwebirc56669> or at least what does clicking enabled do
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, basically, it runs this
<tgm4883> sed -i -e 's/^#bind/bind/' /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf
<tgm4883> technically, thats from the postinst of mythtv-commong
<qwebirc56669> that pastebin was from mythbuntu-setup?
<tgm4883> so what it probably does is, checks that file exists, runs that command, then restarts mysql
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, no, it was from mythtv-database
<tgm4883> https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/debian/mythtv-database.postinst
<qwebirc56669> oh
<qwebirc56669> so maybe it's a permission problem on mythtv.cnf maybe?
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, does it work after you do it?
<tgm4883> shouldn't be a permission issue, it's run as root
<tgm4883> (the command that is)
<qwebirc56669> basically every time I update myth I have to go into mythbuntu-setup and click enable under mysql...then it works
<tgm4883> yea, not a permission isus
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, can you file a bug on that
<qwebirc56669> sure....don't think I've done that before...what should I include?
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, for this issue, just explain what is happening and the version you are on
<tgm4883> !bugs
<qwebirc56669> my mythtv.cnf only has bind-address=0.0.0.0 and max_connections=100 in it
<tgm4883> report it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, yep
<tgm4883> when it gets reset, bind-address=127.0.0.1
<qwebirc56669> ah...now I understand
<tgm4883> when it works externally, bind-address=0.0.0.0
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, so also, include a copy of mythtv.cnf when it's working, and also when it doesn't work
<qwebirc56669> ok
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, oh, also, the output of 'ifconfig'
<qwebirc56669> ok
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, sorry, looking though this I keep seeing more info
<tgm4883> qwebirc56669, post the link to the bug report here when you've submitted it and I'll take a quick look
<qwebirc56669> np...gotta figure out my launchpad login any ways
<qwebirc56042> webchat kicked me out...here's the link to the bug report
<qwebirc56042> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1159992
<tgm4883> qwebirc56042, after the update, are you sure it's bind-address=127.0.0.1 and not #bind-address=0.0.0.0  ?
<qwebirc56042> no I'm not....I didn't know what was being changed....I just copied what you said for completeness
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> yea we'll need to see what it actually is then
<qwebirc56042> I can see if I've got another server with the problem and try an update
<tgm4883> that would explain why I can't see where that value was coming from :)
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> that would be great
<qwebirc56042> tgm4883, you were right...it's #bind-address=0.0.0.0
<tgm4883> cool
<tgm4883> now to just figure out why it's doing that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-26
<fluvvell> I'm struggling with the vaapi wiki on mythtv, is there a better resource?
<Shadow__1> I recently upgraded from 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts and have been getting a few emails from the machine. 1 says http://pastebin.com/yBH5Unih the other says http://pastebin.com/DYa2qzp9
<Shadow__1> can i just edit out those lines in cron or is something else going on
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, you can get rid of the -repos one
<tgm4883> the other one is for mythtv-status. You can probably get rid of it without any issues
<Shadow__X> so just delete /etc/cron.daily/mythbuntu-repos?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, yea
<Shadow__X> was repos how you used to see if repos were disabled?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, yes
<tgm4883> I don't think we do that anymore
<tgm4883> we just let it be disabled on upgrades
<Shadow__X> hmm well at least upgrades on mythbuntu have worked for me i have upgraded from 8.04 to 12.04 through the years
<Shadow__X> this is what /etc/cron.d/mythtv-status has http://pastebin.com/BXRfwwSW
<tgm4883> well the error message from mythtv-status is that the file already exists
<tgm4883>  /etc/init.d/mythtv-status is probably a better file to look at
<Shadow__X> the error message is that /var/run/motd.mythtv-status already exists
<tgm4883> I suppose the error message in that is actually  cat: /var/run/motd.new: No such file or directory
<tgm4883> so maybe just create that file?
<tgm4883> IDK whats in mythtv-status, you might look at that conf file first
<sabhain> awesome!  Evolution can't open Google address books anymore?
<tgm4883> sabhain, IDK, not sure how that is a mythtv issue. Did you try #ubuntu?
<Shadow__X> or #evolution?
<tgm4883> #darwinism?
<Shadow__X> niiiiiiiice
<sabhain> sorry .. in the wrong tab on xchat .. frustrated with an upgrade to 12.04 .. thought I had everything sorted out ...
<sabhain> nice on the #darwinism
<tgm4883> sabhain, no worries. I don't use evolution for my gmail, so I'm of no help
<sabhain> tgm4883: thanks .. just an addressbook usage for me.  Typically bulletproof
<Shadow__X> how do i copy all the contents of a file to clipboard over ssh?
<Shadow__X> for smaller stuff i normally just highlight it
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, I usually just use pastebinit
<Shadow__X> ah i didnt know about that
<Shadow__X> is there a way to control expiration?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, IDK. pastebinit --help?
<Shadow__X> looked there and man
<Shadow__X> ah got it. they are in the config file
<Shadow__X> the locations are in here https://www.stgraber.org/category/pastebinit/
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: this is /etc/init.d/mythtv-status http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649702/
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, you could commend out line 70. Not sure why it's trying to cat that file, but it doesn't exist on my system either
<Shadow__X> i am not entirely sure why a script would cat a file at all
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, honestly, it looks like only to spit out an error message
<tgm4883> you might just create the file too, instead of editing the script
<Shadow__X> create motd.new?
<tgm4883> yea
<Shadow__X> ok touched the file ill see if i keep getting emails
<Shadow__X> thanks tgm4883
<tgm4883> yw
<SteveGoodey> Hi, link at the top http://www.mythbuntu.org/12.04/release gives page not found.
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 12.04.2 Released :: Please visit http://www.mythbuntu.org/home/news/12042released for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com ** Please stick around for people to answer your question
<tgm4883> SteveGoodey, works for me ;)
<tgm4883> SteveGoodey, thanks for the info, it's fixed now
<SteveGoodey> tgm4883: Thanks.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-27
<jamesd_> anyone have ==ing issues with mythbuntu and schedules direct, fresh install can't download program data
<tgm4883> jamesd_, not here. Ubuntu/mythtv version?
<jamesd_> mythbuntu 12.04
<tgm4883> jamesd_, are you using the updates repo?
<jamesd_> i ran apt-get update/upgrade and took all the updates offered in the gui
<tgm4883> jamesd_, is your SD username your email address?
<jamesd_> it shows as jamesd
<tgm4883> is that what you put in mythtv-setup?
<jamesd_> yes
<tgm4883> hmm
<jamesd_> should i use my email address instead
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> are you getting error messages?
<jamesd_> content-type missing in HTTP POST, defaulting to application/octet-stream
<jamesd_> i get those
<tgm4883> that should be fine I think
<tgm4883> Do your channels in mythtv have XMLTVID's?
<jamesd_> followed by
<jamesd_>  DataDirect: Failed to get data: Download error
<jamesd_> no idea...  just using over the air antenna channels
<jamesd_> bad password caused the issue.
<tgm4883> jamesd_, special characters in the password?
<jamesd_> no capslock on when i set it up
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> that would do it
<jamesd_> it really could be more verbose about the error...
<tgm4883> jamesd_, that is an upstream request
<TandyUK> hi guys, how do i disable the screensaver on a mythbuntu box?
<TandyUK> customer has a myth and is constantly confounded by a black screen when he changes to the mythtv channel, which is caused by the box having screensaver active whcih needs a keypress to turn it off
<tgm4883> TandyUK, is it screensaver, or is the screen turning off?
<TandyUK> its definitely screensaver
<TandyUK> the same is also true for a vnc session, until the first mouse movement or key input, i get the same blank black screen
<TandyUK> there is no true monitor, so screensaver: never would be nice :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-28
<jamesd_> how well does mythbuntu work as a live install frontend?
<sean-w> Hi all. Has anyone used the ceton InfiniTV 4?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-29
<Guest6053> is it possible to record video on the fly to scene tv-x264 standards?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-30
<G64> Hi everyone :)
<G64> Great to see there is a dedicated Mythbuntu channel :)
<G64> Last night i have set up a Mythbuntu system
<G64> And i hope (when needed) that you are willing to help me out with some questions i might have :)
<G64> Oh, hi SteveGoodey :) , You are here too :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-31
<irishdude> I just installed mythubuntu, I have a problem that my backend server isnt connecting, not sure why
<irishdude> I was wondering if anyone can help me, I cant seem to be able to get mythtv to work
<G64> Hi All
<G64> I have just upgraded to 0.26 in my Mythbuntu 12.04.2 install but when i run the backend setup it immediatly hangs when i select an option from 2 or higher
<G64> I want to configure my tuners again but it just locks up
<irishdude> Hope someone can help. I just installed mythubuntu and I cant seem to get mythtv backend to run.
<irishdude> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<DarthFrog> !0byte
<Zinn> Do you get 0-byte recordings? Please help us track it down by posting information about it in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10459420
<bobweaver> so I hear that mythbuntu is getting a ubuntu phone app. any one seen the app?
<bobweaver> I asked this on #mythtv but I will also ask it here
<bobweaver> How many frontends should I include in the myth mobile app ?  5 ?  each one will need a sqllight  db  that comes with it so I do not want to have 50  + i think that most people only have 3 or so frontends
<bobweaver> I am setting up db(front end now) so that end User can use remote that I wrote into app to control many frontends
<bobweaver> well that and play videos and whta not from there phone on whatever front end they want
<bobweaver> Like all this stuff
<bobweaver> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Frontend_Service
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-24
<tmkt> fresh install
<tgm4883> qwebirc88719, depends on what you want to do
<tgm4883> qwebirc88719, http://www.mythbuntu.org/support
<tmkt> rhpot1991: any luck
<tmkt> ?
<tgm4883> tmkt, always use the persons nick when replying to someone on IRC. On the larger channels, it's the only way someone knows a comment is for them (in the massive lines of chat that come). In the smaller channels, we tend to not watch the chat too much, but are more likely to see someone ping our name
<tmkt> that wasn't the persons nick?
<tmkt> 18:46 < rhpot1991> fresh install, or upgrade?
<rhpot1991> tmkt: I'll have to stand up a vm and try it
<rhpot1991> 13.10 you said right?
<tmkt> yeah
<tmkt> i got the cgi part of apache working
<tmkt> but now a bunch of path errors
<tmkt> so instead of hacking away at the includes and stuff
<tmkt> i figured i'd wait to see if you had already resolved it somewhere
<tgm4883> tmkt, yea that one was, I meant that about the one from yesterday that was 2 hours after rhpot 1991 initially responded. Might have gotten a response yesterday had you pinged him
<rhpot1991> ya I didn't see your response as tgm4883 mentioned
<rhpot1991> it wasn't until he said my name that I saw this glowing at me
<tgm4883> and you have to make the glowing glare go away
<tgm4883> so you feel compelled to click on it and read it
<tmkt> i scrolled in my histroy..
<tmkt> yup
<tmkt> will take that into account
<tmkt> any idea why my user jobs won't run?
<tmkt> they are stuck in queued
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-26
<mikitz> anyone know how to roll back to a previous mythbuntu skin?
<tgm4883> mikitz, is there an issue with the one you are on?
<mikitz> the latest update made the font oversized
<mikitz> and there are a couple of other things we prefer with the previous version
<mikitz> like the green/yellow/grey icons next to each upcoming recording is gone
<tgm4883> mikitz, well the font size is being fixed
<mikitz> oh ok!
<tgm4883> the green/yellow/grey icons were replaced with the whole line becoming that color
<tgm4883> are you not seeing that?
<mikitz> hmmm.. i'll check
<tgm4883> I can grab a screenshot if you want to know what mine looks like
<mikitz> ok. it used to show all scheduled programs including those that have been previously recorded with a grey dot beside it
<mikitz> ah.. i see previously recorded shows are SLIGHTLY more grey, but it is really hard to see the difference
<tgm4883> yea, that is changing a bit more
<tgm4883> sec
<mikitz> that would be excellent
<mikitz> wife will be very happy
<tgm4883> mikitz, so this is the code that does that. You can see that there are several states we need to deal with   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7154140/
<tgm4883> So normal and disabled are very similar, we probably need to pick a new color for disabled
<tgm4883> and leave normal as the light grey
<tgm4883> mikitz, thoughts on what a good color for disabled is? Black doesn't quit work
<tgm4883> I could make it a real dark grey, or something else completely
<mikitz> what would it look like if the background was dark grey with white text?
<mikitz> yes i think it is important all the different states stand out from one another
<tgm4883> well the background is a grey color when it's highlighted (on any entry)
<tgm4883> how about blue?
<tgm4883> I'm a bit weary of blue on black
<tgm4883> but maybe a light blue would work
<mikitz> to be honest the old system was great
<mikitz> where is this code located? can i edit it myself?
<mikitz> probably in ~/.mythtv/themes/Mythbuntu somewhere?
<tgm4883> yea it's in there
<tgm4883> I think it's in recordings-ui.xml, but my changes aren't taking effect
<tgm4883> heh, not in that file
<tgm4883> it's in base.xml
<mikitz> right, found it
<mikitz> <font state="disabled" i suppose...
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> lightblue is a distinct color to grey
<tgm4883> Using #70DBFF
<tgm4883> mikitz, ok, so changes for 28.5
<mikitz> or even a darker grey
<mikitz> ok
<tgm4883> menu font reduced in size and now light grey. Selected item is slightly larger than reduced size and still white
<tgm4883> Upcoming recordings font reduced
<tgm4883> disabled moved to light blue color
<mikitz> did you change basesmallgrey?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> I did an override in the menu file
<mikitz> ok, thanks for doing that
<tgm4883> the recording screen, font size is reduced a bit and text is light grey. I need to make the selected item white still
<tgm4883> and maybe do an increase in selected font size
<mikitz> yes the old font size was perfect
<tgm4883> yea there was a bug during the conversion to 1920x1080
<tgm4883> plus lots of other changes
<mikitz> probably the good changes nobody notices right away lol
<mikitz> well thanks for talking and improving the colours. it is a great piece of software. take care.
<mikitz> bye
<tgm4883> yw
<wh0dat> okay wassup with this disturbingling huge font i guest updated too? lol
<tgm4883> wh0dat, that is fixed in v28.5
<tgm4883> you should see a fix for that in the next 12 hours
<wh0dat> :)
<wh0dat> Was just about to figure out how to roll back to the previous version. thanks for the heads up.
<tgm4883> yep, I've seen a few comments on the font size
<wh0dat> you must have a small screen at home, haha
<tgm4883> 55"
<wh0dat> You would think there would be a font size option in the "Appearance" settings to override default theme font size.
<tgm4883> I believe there is
<wh0dat> because different people may like different sizes
<wh0dat> I couldn't find it
<tgm4883> maybe it was an old version of mythtv
<wh0dat> Yup I swore it used to be theret oo, so I think your right.
<tgm4883> heh
<wh0dat> I do love the theme though, I've tried others and keep falling back too it.
<tgm4883> I just saw a reference for it for 0.23
<tgm4883> so it did exist, must have been removed
<wh0dat> It's nice and clean, not too much going on... and just works.
<wh0dat> new font size also cuts off the time on the bottom right.
<wh0dat> "Tue Mar 25 2014, 10:2..."
<tgm4883> that should be fixed too
<wh0dat> okay cool
<tgm4883> it's a bit tough, because that doesn't get cut off on my screen
<tgm4883> so I'm just going off of what people tell me
<wh0dat> didnt there use to be a widescreen version of this theme or no?
<wh0dat> ahh well, back to my movie... thanks again! ;-)
<tgm4883> Probably, I use it on a wide screen and it works well
<tgm4883> so I guess you could say there isn't a square version
<tgm4883> there haven't been 2 versions for years though
<wh0dat> okay. yeah I am probably remembering that far back.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-25
<Hydr0p0nX> what's the "right" way to downgrade the kernel ? latest revision 3.13-0.48 broke compiling my ceton driver
<Shadow__X> couldn't you just tell your system to boot the old kernel instead of the new one?
<Shadow__X> not sure if thats the right way to do it but until you can figure it out that will work
<qwebirc12499> I just installed Mythbuntu but is unable to update repositories from the "Mythbuntu Control Center". The download link seem to be "http://download.mythbuntu.org/repos/repos.db" but i get a 404. Is this a known issue?
<tgm4883> qwebirc12499: let me look into it
<tgm4883> qwebirc12499: what release are you looking to update to?
<qwebirc12499> 0.27 fixes
<qwebirc12499> I'm not sure if this is the default, but I don't see any mythtv updates.
<tgm4883> qwebirc12499: you can add it via the command line by doing "apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.27"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-26
<fluvvell_> I haved recovered a drive on the myth server, but all the file names are changed. Can I find what the file names should be from the database?
<fluvvell_> that is, photorec assigns names of its own. I can play the files with VLC and work out what they are but not the dates or names
<fluvvell_> how and where are recordings filenames stored in mythconverge?
<tgm4883> fluvvell_: probably in the recordings table
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-27
<fluvvell_> tgm4883, if mythconverge had a recordings table, I'd definitely look there.
<tgm4883> fluvvell_: look at recorded
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-28
<MrBackhand> Hi, today i did an 'apt-get upgrade' after a successful upgrade from mythbuntu 12.04 last week and installed new mythbuntu packages, but I was prompted with a question if "any other frontend would be connecting" i selected no as only the local frontend would be connecting.
<MrBackhand> now the frontend crashes because it cannot connect to the database and i have errors in mythfrontend.log about no localhost. any ideas?
<MrBackhand> "no address defined for localhost" actually
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-01
<compdoc> I have mythbuntu and when I shutdown the box the tv's display doesnt sleep. whats the best way to do that?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-04-02
<qwebirc19614> hello
<qwebirc19614> knows someboby to answer in a question ?
<qwebirc19614> can i install apps in my mythbuntu systam ?
